# Non avrei mai creduto



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti,
Ho pazientemente letto alcuni thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
Io, quasi morto, tiro avanti a stento, non riuscendo più a fare nulla, anche sul lavoro. E non vedo uscite, se non il prendere e sbattere tutto a muso duro ... chiedendo una scelta.


Leggere oggi le vostre esperienze mi è stato di grande conforto. Lei ora e di la che messaggia, lei non sa che io so, ma almeno questa posizione di "vantaggio" la voglio mantenere. Piccolo particolare: io la amo e le voglio bene, lei ha, adesso, il cervello in pappa.


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto alcuni thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...


Ben fatto :up: (l'apertura di un thread apposito...)


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Giugno 2013)

*pat pat*
*pacca sulla spalla*

non mi viene in mente altro,
mi spiace.

Però giurare sul figlio ....



Magari è solo una simpatia ... una "cotta"...

anche se ...





_"e poi c'era la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata"_


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ben fatto :up: (l'apertura di un thread apposito...)



 e scusa ancora per aver inquinato il tuo


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> e scusa ancora per aver inquinato il tuo


Ma ti pare, tanto le storie si ripetono quasi sempre allo stesso modo


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *pat pat*
> *pacca sulla spalla*
> 
> non mi viene in mente altro,
> ...



quello di cui non mi capacito e' la "pochezza" di testa e d'animo di chi, per una cotta, causa tanto male e disperazione. Insomma se non mi ama più me lo dice, mi incavolo ci sto male ma almeno abbiamo modo di fare, entrambi, le scelte che vogliamo. Ma per una sbandata ...


----------



## Camomilla (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto alcuni thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...


Ciao..Come fai a resistere?A tenerti tutto dentro?Non vorrei che tutta la rabbia venisse fuori all'improvviso...Pensaci..


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2013)

bravo, benvenuto.


Dicevamo...quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

mi dispiace ... 

quello che mi fa pensare è, che nonostante tu le abbia chiesto più volte,
se tutto era in ordine ... se ci fosse qualcosa ecc. non l'abbia messa in allarme. 
cioè ... sta di là a messaggiare come se niente fosse ... è tranquilla ... 
deve essere molto sicura di sé ... e pensare, che abbia la situazione sotto controllo ... 

e mi chiedo ... una persona che vive con un uomo da anni e che le chiede, specificamente se 
vi è qualcosa, e lei li mente in faccia e continua ... 
che considerazione ha di te? 

questo mi darebbe molte preoccupazioni a dire il vero ... 

sienne


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> bravo, benvenuto.
> 
> 
> Dicevamo...quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


16...17 a novembre


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi dispiace ...
> 
> ...


Infatti...temo  questo ....  o è partita totalmente con la testa o è una str... Di prima categoria ... e mi ha fatto fesso per  anni


----------



## Camomilla (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> quello di cui non mi capacito e' la "pochezza" di testa e d'animo di chi, per una cotta, causa tanto male e disperazione. Insomma se non mi ama più me lo dice, mi incavolo ci sto male ma almeno abbiamo modo di fare, entrambi, le scelte che vogliamo. Ma per una sbandata ...


Quella che noi,io compresa consideriamo pochezza,per loro (i traditori) è una irrinunciabile "botta de vita".Che tristezza vero?Non sanno che la botta de vita una volta scoperta gli si ritorcerà contro alla grandissima!!


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Infatti...temo  questo ....  o è partita totalmente con la testa o è una str... Di prima categoria ... e mi ha fatto fesso per  anni


Ciao 

sono franca ... 

non esiste, partire a tal punto con la testa. 

c'è da chiedersi, se si credo solo estremamente furba ... 
e vuole godere questo momento ... 
o se sene sbatte altamente ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto alcuni thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...



Ma i rapporti vostri come sono????perche'se fossero ad esempio come quelli che la mia''amica''ha con il marito...''non e'un marito,ma un fratello e un padre''....tua moglie non avrebbe tutti i torti.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Quella che noi,io compresa consideriamo pochezza,per loro (i traditori) è una irrinunciabile "botta de vita".Che tristezza vero?Non sanno che la botta de vita una volta scoperta gli si ritorcerà contro alla grandissima!!



non gufare.


----------



## Camomilla (21 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non gufare.


Tranquo....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:..infatti non ho ancora risposto ad un tuo commento!!!Non vorrei mai rovinarti la festa!!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tranquo....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:..infatti non ho ancora risposto ad un tuo commento!!!Non vorrei mai rovinarti la festa!!


siiiiiii e'qui'la festa di San Cervone da Cervia.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....dove Lothar sguazza e dona pace e serenita'....che il Maxim ci aspetta a braccia aperte.........


----------



## Camomilla (21 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siiiiiii e'qui'la festa di San Cervone da Cervia.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....dove Lothar sguazza e dona pace e serenita'....che il Maxim ci aspetta a braccia aperte.........


Sguazza finchè puoi Lothar...e prega San Cervone che te la faccia sempre passare liscia!! :rotfl:Liscia e rasata vero?Torniamo seri...please!


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma i rapporti vostri come sono????perche'se fossero ad esempio come quelli che la mia''amica''ha con il marito...''non e'un marito,ma un fratello e un padre''....tua moglie non avrebbe tutti i torti.


Rapporti normali come frequenza e sempre appassionati da parte mia.. Se vuole farsi sc ...e come non mai lo dica e faccia la persona adulta scegliendo cosa fare e con chi , non la bambina viziata che tiene i piedi in due scarpe


----------



## Camomilla (21 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma i rapporti vostri come sono????perche'se fossero ad esempio come quelli che la mia''amica''ha con il marito...''non e'un marito,ma un fratello e un padre''....tua moglie non avrebbe tutti i torti.


Forse il problema di sua moglie non stà nelle parti basse....tira molto più la novità per una donna,il corteggiamento..sognare di nuovo come ai vecchi tempi.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Forse il problema di sua moglie non stà nelle parti basse....tira molto più la novità per una donna,il corteggiamento..sognare di nuovo come ai vecchi tempi.


Potrebbe essere .... Ad ogni modo, a mio parere, sintomo di immaturita'.. anche perchè le novità, per definizione, passano .......


----------



## tesla (21 Giugno 2013)

giurare sul figlio è l'aspetto più vergognoso.
dunque vediamo da dove cominciare, intanto qui troverai conforto e qualche spiegazione al comportamento di tua moglie, anche tanti commenti coloriti.
ti consiglierei di raccogliere più "prove" possibili perchè mi sembra che non ci siano dubbi ed è meglio che ti porti avanti col lavoro.
poi vedi se c'è spazio di mnovra per ricominciare e ricostruire, se da parte sua c'è buona volontà.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> giurare sul figlio è l'aspetto più vergognoso.
> dunque vediamo da dove cominciare, intanto qui troverai conforto e qualche spiegazione al comportamento di tua moglie, anche tanti commenti coloriti.
> ti consiglierei di raccogliere più "prove" possibili perchè mi sembra che non ci siano dubbi ed è meglio che ti porti avanti col lavoro.
> poi vedi se c'è spazio di mnovra per ricominciare e ricostruire, se da parte sua c'è buona volontà.



Sto facendo esattamente così.. prove certe e documentate, non si sa mai...
Sono combattuto sul parlarle spiattellandole in faccia tutto o no...

Il conforto ... è vero... non avrei creduto.. ma parlarne mi sta aiutando


----------



## Camomilla (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere .... Ad ogni modo, a mio parere, sintomo di immaturita'.. anche perchè le novità, per definizione, passano .......


passano dopo un po',ma avendo il cervello in pappa non lo capiscono....se non le hai ancora detto niente e quindi non siete ancora in guerra perchè non provi a corteggiarla,a stupirla...cose nuove o quelle che le piacevano tanto i primi tempi?


----------



## tesla (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sto facendo esattamente così.. prove certe e documentate, non si sa mai...
> Sono combattuto sul parlarle spiattellandole in faccia tutto o no...
> 
> Il conforto ... è vero... non avrei creduto.. ma parlarne mi sta aiutando


non so come tu faccia a stare zitto, a me esplodeva il cervello, il cuore e mi sarei messa a correre girando in tondo all'impazzata 
raccogli tutto, tutto ciò che è legale raccogliere e poi parlale.
direi senza mezzi termini, è inutile girarci attorno.

a beh poi mi immagino una scena da film, tipo te e tuo figlio che salite su un'harley e ve ne andate verso il tramonto lasciandola sulla strada in una nuvola di polvere


----------



## Camomilla (21 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non so come tu faccia a stare zitto, a me esplodeva il cervello, il cuore e mi sarei messa a correre girando in tondo all'impazzata
> raccogli tutto, tutto ciò che è legale raccogliere e poi parlale.
> direi senza mezzi termini, è inutile girarci attorno.
> 
> a beh poi mi immagino una scena da film, tipo te e tuo figlio che salite su un'harley e ve ne andate verso il tramonto lasciandola sulla strada in una nuvola di polvere


A me succede ancora tutto quel movimento interiore :mrgreen: stò messa male..bello il film però!"via con l'Harley"


----------



## Anais (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto alcuni thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...


Ciao.
Ho letto qualcosa nell'altro post.
Ma come fai a sapere tutto con cosi' grande certezza?
Hai messo delle microspie? Le hai installato qualche dispositivo sul cellulare?
Parli di posizione di vantaggio...ma che te ne fai?
Se sai gia' tutto cosa aspetti ancora? Presentati fuori dal palazzo in cui lei va per incontrare l'altro e falle una sorpresa.
Piu' evidente di cosi'.
Perche' parli di chiedere ad un investigatore, se sai gia' tutto?


----------



## Anais (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sto facendo esattamente così.. prove certe e documentate, non si sa mai...
> Sono combattuto sul parlarle spiattellandole in faccia tutto o no...
> 
> Il conforto ... è vero... non avrei creduto.. ma parlarne mi sta aiutando


Le prove di cui hai parlato finora sono tutte illegali.
Stai attento che ti querela pure


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> bravo, benvenuto.
> 
> 
> Dicevamo...quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


16


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2013)

Se la tua donna giura sul figlio, forse davvero non c'è stato nulla, se non parole, esplicite o non. Fin quando non sai anche altro, si tratta di un tradimento verbale, la voglia di cambiare, fare altre esperienze e forse rinnovare qualcosa che è venuto meno nel tempo ... ad esempio la passione. 

Proverei anche sentire il figlio che a 16 anni dovrebbe sapere se qualcosa è successo, i figli vedono e capiscono benissimo ogni dettaglio famigliare, ma se non sa nulla è veramente molto probabile che non vi sia stato niente.

Niente comunque per modo di dire, perché sono convinto che al tradimento verbale prima o poi sarebbe seguito quello fisico.

Penso che dovrai in ogni caso vedere cosa è venuto a mancare, perché tua donna ha cominciato a cercare altrove.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sto facendo esattamente così.. prove certe e documentate, non si sa mai...
> Sono combattuto sul parlarle spiattellandole in faccia tutto o no...
> 
> Il conforto ... è vero... non avrei creduto.. ma parlarne mi sta aiutando


Io non le spiattellerei in faccia tutto...
Ma farle notare che sai lo farei eccome...tanto per vedere il suo comportamento...


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ho letto qualcosa nell'altro post.
> Ma come fai a sapere tutto con cosi' grande certezza?
> Hai messo delle microspie? Le hai installato qualche dispositivo sul cellulare?
> ...






Anais ha detto:


> Le prove di cui hai parlato finora sono tutte illegali.
> Stai attento che ti querela pure



Rispondo ad entrambi i post... io so.. in modo "traverso" e questo è servito a me..
siccome non mi fido più della buona fede ho deciso di difendermi.. e mi servono prove legali ed utilizzabili in una eventuale causa. 

Tutto ciò non toglie che mi si sta frantumando l'anima..


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non so come tu faccia a stare zitto, a me esplodeva il cervello, il cuore e mi sarei messa a correre girando in tondo all'impazzata
> raccogli tutto, tutto ciò che è legale raccogliere e poi parlale.
> direi senza mezzi termini, è inutile girarci attorno.
> 
> a beh poi mi immagino una scena da film, tipo te e tuo figlio che salite su un'harley e ve ne andate verso il tramonto lasciandola sulla strada in una nuvola di polvere


Oggi ho scoperto questo forum .. ed il parlarne col cuore in mano mi sta dando una grossa mano ...
in questo momento, paradossalmente, lei mi sta aiutando.. oggi più di ieri è evidentemente in stato confusionale, "incazzosa", scostante e sofferente. Questo porta ad atteggiamenti "aggressivi" neu miei confronti.. ed io sono una persona che non li sopporta, quindi oggi ero lì lì per mandarla a ****** ma ho tenuto duro... continuo a mandarle sottili input che vedo che capisce, su cui sorvola ed accelera la discussione in modo lampante... sa che sospetto ma non sa che so


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se la tua donna giura sul figlio, forse davvero non c'è stato nulla, se non parole, esplicite o non. Fin quando non sai anche altro, si tratta di un tradimento verbale, la voglia di cambiare, fare altre esperienze e forse rinnovare qualcosa che è venuto meno nel tempo ... ad esempio la passione.
> 
> Proverei anche sentire il figlio che a 16 anni dovrebbe sapere se qualcosa è successo, i figli vedono e capiscono benissimo ogni dettaglio famigliare, ma se non sa nulla è veramente molto probabile che non vi sia stato niente.
> 
> ...



Il tradimento è stato completo.. sicuro al 100%. Ti do ragione sul fatto che in coppia, nel bene e nel male, tutto si fa in due, e anche scelte di vita difficili per la coppia dovrebbero essere fatte in due.. ovvero se mia moglie avesse manifestato segni di insoddisfazione, o si fosse pazzamente innamorata del tizio in questione avrebbe, in entrambi i casi, potuto dirmelo. Prevengo l'obiezione.. chi tradisce non lo fa mai. Bene, lo constato ma non lo giustifico, anzi.

Andando avanti si.. io penso che mio figlio abbia capito, non è stupido. E comunque un sano discorsetto a 4occhi andrà fatto


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2013)

"beati", ma beati chi? State tutti male, no?
 Io penso che tu faccia bene a raccogliere prove, ma penso anche che la rabbia fa sragionare e che, se in questo momento la odi; lei non ti odia, invece; ti trova insopportabile, ma non ti odia. L'odio è una brutta bestia, fa solo danni. Porta un poco, un poco ancora di pazienza. Se ami questa donna che hai sposato, non puoi pensare davvero di chiudere immediatamente. E poi, scusa, come puoi pensare che sia così scema da chattare spudoratamente nell'altra stanza e però negare fino alla morte, se non è per mandarti un segnale e perché vuole che tu reagisca? Sai quante donne vogliono essere "salvate" dal loro marito? Un'infinità. Se non c'è spazio nel tuo cuore nemmeno per un piccolo tentativo di capire e andarle incontro (poi si parlerà tanto e si piangerà tanto, ma, almeno, si farà insieme), allora significa che anche tu non vedevi l'ora di essere tradito per potertene liberare. Qual è quell'amore che si schianta di colpo per un orgoglio ferito? Su, dai...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Oggi ho scoperto questo forum .. ed il parlarne col cuore in mano mi sta dando una grossa mano ...
> in questo momento, paradossalmente, lei mi sta aiutando.. oggi più di ieri è evidentemente in stato confusionale, "incazzosa", scostante e sofferente. Questo porta ad atteggiamenti "aggressivi" neu miei confronti.. ed io sono una persona che non li sopporta, quindi oggi ero lì lì per mandarla a ****** ma ho tenuto duro... continuo a mandarle sottili input che vedo che capisce, su cui sorvola ed accelera la discussione in modo lampante... sa che sospetto ma non sa che so


Allora reagisci 
A cosa ti servono altre prove?per stare peggio ?


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "beati", ma beati chi? State tutti male, no?
> Io penso che tu faccia bene a raccogliere prove, ma penso anche che la rabbia fa sragionare e che, se in questo momento la odi; lei non ti odia, invece; ti trova insopportabile, ma non ti odia. L'odio è una brutta bestia, fa solo danni. Porta un poco, un poco ancora di pazienza. Se ami questa donna che hai sposato, non puoi pensare davvero di chiudere immediatamente. E poi, scusa, come puoi pensare che sia così scema da chattare spudoratamente nell'altra stanza e però negare fino alla morte, se non è per mandarti un segnale e perché vuole che tu reagisca? Sai quante donne vogliono essere "salvate" dal loro marito? Un'infinità. Se non c'è spazio nel tuo cuore nemmeno per un piccolo tentativo di capire e andarle incontro (poi si parlerà tanto e si piangerà tanto, ma, almeno, si farà insieme), allora significa che anche tu non vedevi l'ora di essere tradito per potertene liberare. Qual è quell'amore che si schianta di colpo per un orgoglio ferito? Su, dai...


Ma come posso reagire... Cosa devo fare... In 3 settimane ho speso fiumi di parole... ho resistito a dolori che solo chi ci passa può capire.. E questo perché io l'amo. Ma non so cosa più fare... Una scenata? dovrei presentarmi e coglierli sl fatto? Io non ho un orgoglio ferito ... Io ho una paura fottuta di perdere mia moglie...che è la cosa più cara e importante e quella su cui ho più investito nella mia vita


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma come posso reagire... Cosa devo fare... In 3 settimane ho speso fiumi di parole... ho resistito a dolori che solo chi ci passa può capire.. E questo perché io l'amo. Ma non so cosa più fare... Una scenata? dovrei presentarmi e coglierli sl fatto? Io non ho un orgoglio ferito ... Io ho una paura fottuta di perdere mia moglie...che è la cosa più cara e importante e quella su cui ho più investito nella mia vita


Allora, secondo me, visto che lei si ostina a negare, ostinata ostinatissima:
1. Còglila sul fatto, così che non possa più negare. Le darai una grande prova di coraggio e, nel tempo, le darai modo COMUNQUE, di ammirarti, di stimarti e, ae proprio andasse male, di RIMPIANGERTI.
2. Dopo averla colta sul fatto, non dire una parola. Resta dove sei, e vedi la sua reazione, una volta a casa. Smetti di parlarle, completamente. Ma sii durissimo: non deve vedere che soffri nemmeno un istante, non deve vedere che hai paura. Tu sei lì, ma non ci sei davvero.
3. A quel punto, se la sbandata è una sbandata, rientra presto. Se non lo è, tempo un mese, tu le annuncerai che vuoi il divorzio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora, secondo me, visto che lei si ostina a negare, ostinata ostinatissima:
> 1. Còglila sul fatto, così che non possa più negare. Le darai una grande prova di coraggio e, nel tempo, le darai modo COMUNQUE, di ammirarti, di stimarti e, ae proprio andasse male, di RIMPIANGERTI.
> 2. Dopo averla colta sul fatto, non dire una parola. Resta dove sei, e vedi la sua reazione, una volta a casa. Smetti di parlarle, completamente. Ma sii durissimo: non deve vedere che soffri nemmeno un istante, non deve vedere che hai paura. Tu sei lì, ma non ci sei davvero.
> 3. A quel punto, se la sbandata è una sbandata, rientra presto. Se non lo è, tempo un mese, tu le annuncerai che vuoi il divorzio.


porca puttana sembra un film di Sergio Leone.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca puttana sembra un film di Sergio Leone.



Sarebbe bello riuscire a farlo... magari entro domattina ci riesco...
appena messaggiato che farà in modo di addormentasti sul divano per sgattaiolare fuori casa domattina presto ed andare un po' da lui.
guardate, se non fosse personalmente tragica questa storia che io so e lei non sa che io so sarebbe un buon plot per una commedia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma come posso reagire... Cosa devo fare... In 3 settimane ho speso fiumi di parole... ho resistito a dolori che solo chi ci passa può capire.. E questo perché io l'amo. Ma non so cosa più fare... Una scenata? dovrei presentarmi e coglierli sl fatto? Io non ho un orgoglio ferito ... Io ho una paura fottuta di perdere mia moglie...che è la cosa più cara e importante e quella su cui ho più investito nella mia vita


Senti: probabilmente lei adesso è in botta. Ha l'adrenalina a 1000, si sente insgamabile, inossidabile e soprattutto non vuole mollare il giochino. Quanto valga per lei quel giochino non lo so e probabilmente neanche lei. Ma a tirarla lunga non ottieni gran che, anche le prove che hai raccolto...uhm. Comunque: se sai, la prendi da parte un attimo e le dici che sai, le dici che sai quando, dove e con chi. Non dirle COME sai che è meglio. Parlale con calma ma determinazione e dille che non può negare quello di cui hai provata certezza: proverà a negare ancora probabilmente, spiegale che è inutile. Il giochino è bello fino a che rimane un giochino FUORI dalla realtà... con il quale non devi fare i conti. Quando lo cali nella realtà, la prospettiva cambia. Io l'ho chiamato giochino ma COMUNQUE è una cosa più complessa, ok? Se prima senti il bisogno di documentare accuratamente mesi di tradimento fai tu, però secondo me non fai altro che farti del male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello riuscire a farlo... magari entro domattina ci riesco...
> appena messaggiato che farà in modo di addormentasti sul divano per sgattaiolare fuori casa domattina presto ed andare un po' da lui.
> guardate, se non fosse personalmente tragica questa storia che io so e lei non sa che io so sarebbe un buon plot per una commedia...


ah beh, se vuoi aprire il vaso di pandora l'occasione ce l'hai. Però... non so... io non sono per le scene melodrammatiche. Cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca puttana sembra un film di Sergio Leone.


Ehehehe, il mio uomo mi riconquistò così! Gli piaceva tanto Sergio Leone, in effetti


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, se vuoi aprire il vaso di pandora l'occasione ce l'hai. Però... non so... io non sono per le scene melodrammatiche. Cosa pensi di fare?


Penso le parlerò .. E poi stop.. sono fatto così ... Se vorrà ragionare e prendere una decisione bene, altrimenti la prenderò io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Penso le parlerò .. E poi stop.. sono fatto così ... Se vorrà ragionare e prendere una decisione bene, altrimenti la prenderò io.


Vista la stagione... che ne pensi di prendere su il pargolo una settimane a fare una vacanza solo uomini?


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vista la stagione... che ne pensi di prendere su il pargolo una settimane a fare una vacanza solo uomini?


Me lo ha suggerito proprio oggi anche lei... ma il "piccolo" va con gli amici al mare domani e domenica (lei, ovviamente, manco lo sapeva)


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

Beatl fai come dice fantastica: a mio avviso è perfetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beatl fai come dice fantastica: a mio avviso è perfetto.


eh ma mancava la scena del duello...chissà se beatl ha un orologio da panciotto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Me lo ha suggerito proprio oggi anche lei... ma il "piccolo" va con gli amici al mare domani e domenica (lei, ovviamente, manco lo sapeva)


beh, visto che il ragazzo è fuori... è una buona occasione per chiarire voi due da soli. Meglio lasciarlo fuori, no?


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma mancava la scena del duello...chissà se beatl ha un orologio da panciotto...



:mexican: Sfortunatamente no!!


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, visto che il ragazzo è fuori... è una buona occasione per chiarire voi due da soli. Meglio lasciarlo fuori, no?


Certo molto meglio


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma mancava la scena del duello...chissà se beatl ha un orologio da panciotto...


Nel senso che al posto suo, anzi
chè sprecarmi in montagne di parole o peggio di accuse...

Ti colgo nel fatto e ti smerdo lì no?

Ossia si ha il vantaggio di porre subito il traditore in una posizione di reale svantaggio no?

Esempio non mi ricordo chi...ma vi fu un marito che accorgendosi di certe cose di sua moglie...
le lasciò un biglietto sulla porta...con scritto troia con chi ti scopi? Te mando all'ospedale a furia di botte...

Sta qua rincasa e mi chiama...spaventatissima conte iuteme che sono nella merda...

Mi ricordo che l'unico consiglio fu...senti ci parlo io con tuo marito, ma tu vedi di non tentare di pigliarlo per il culo, altrimenti all'ospedale ci finisci per davvero...

QUel marito mi spiegò che voleva solo far sapere alla malandrina che lui non era uno stupidoto...

Poi a me fa ridere come un matto la drammatizzazione del giuramento sul figlio...dei casso...se una non è spaventata non ha certo bisgono di spergiurare no? Ma anzi dice...senti maritino il mio rapporto con questa persona è da qua fin qua...controlla pure...

Quando sei già spaventato, ed è logico che la mossa di quel marito era volta a intimidire la moglie malandrina, non governi più la paura...e fai cazzate no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto alcuni thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...


Quando noi uomini impareremo a farci la nostra vita in santapacetissima...fregandocene beatamente di cosa fa la nostra moglie nella sua vita privata...sarà sempre massa tardi...

Sempre detto io...
Non controllare la moglie...
E vivrai da re...

Ma ti rendi conto che stai partendo di testa?
Quasi morto?

Ma siamo sicuri di amarle? 

Ehi cocco è amore o fottuta paura di perderla?

Hai bisogno di lei per qualcosa di importante eh?
Le dici, quando hai finito di fare la cretina con quel deficente e dai retta a me...facciamo cose serie io e te...

Oppure becchela sul fatto ma deve sembrare del tutto casuale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel senso che al posto suo, anzi
> chè sprecarmi in montagne di parole o peggio di accuse...
> 
> *Ti colgo nel fatto e ti smerdo lì no?
> ...


essì


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando noi uomini impareremo a farci la nostra vita in santapacetissima...fregandocene beatamente di cosa fa la nostra moglie nella sua vita privata...sarà sempre massa tardi...
> 
> Sempre detto io...
> Non controllare la moglie...
> ...


Non sono d'accordo .. I azzi suoi li fa fino ad un certo punto, non scherziamo..
tutto ciò secondo il mio modo di vedere, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo .. I azzi suoi li fa fino ad un certo punto, non scherziamo..
> tutto ciò secondo il mio modo di vedere, ci mancherebbe.


Ok...
fai come ritieni opportuno...
Ma poi non piangere...

Cioè casso...
Perchè controllarla?

Che te ne viene in tasca?
Solo dispiacere...

Non vuoi che lei sia di là a messaggiare?
Vai là tiri via il cellulare e lo butti dalla finestra no?

Che alternativa le poni?

Perchè hai paura di lei?


----------



## JON (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo .. I azzi suoi li fa fino ad un certo punto, non scherziamo..
> tutto ciò secondo il mio modo di vedere, ci mancherebbe.


Precisamente, perchè preferisci restare in attesa?


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> fai come ritieni opportuno...
> Ma poi non piangere...
> 
> ...


ripeto.. Sono in attesa perché mi servono prove tangibili, non per me, quelle le ho... Ma poiché al nostro rapporto sono legati tutta una serie di altre cose, senza parlare del figlio, tra cui casa e beni in comune, io metto le mani avanti ...
una volta raccolte ste prove potrò metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ripeto.. Sono in attesa perché mi servono prove tangibili, non per me, quelle le ho... Ma poiché al nostro rapporto sono legati tutta una serie di altre cose, senza parlare del figlio, tra cui casa e beni in comune, io metto le mani avanti ...
> una volta raccolte ste prove potrò metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ...


E lei potrà anche riderti in faccia...no?
Ma ti rendi conto in che guaio ti stai cacciando?

Non possiamo mettere mai il nostro coniuge in una posizione ricattatoria no?

E poi che te ne farai di una donna che sta con te...
Solo perchè tu l'hai inchiodata?

Ok ma messa così sa tanto di Charles Bronson giustiziere della notte...

Casso fa na roba FURBA
leggi le tradite qui dentro e raspa tutto quello che ti può servire per capire come comportarti con lei...
In femminilese no?

Così si che la freghi...


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ripeto.. Sono in attesa perché mi servono prove tangibili, non per me, quelle le ho... Ma poiché al nostro rapporto sono legati tutta una serie di altre cose, senza parlare del figlio, tra cui casa e beni in comune, io metto le mani avanti ...
> una volta raccolte ste prove potrò metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ...


benvenuto 
spero che questa dolorosa attesa non duri ancora a lungo.
comunque, prima o poi dovrai (e vorrai) dirle che sai. io l'ho fatto non appena ho avuto conferma dei miei sospetti, se mi fossi tenuta la cosa dentro sarei esplosa. chissà lei come reagirà, se negherà di fronte all'evidenza e per quanto ancora dovrai aspettare prima di un vero chiarimento. però è possibile recuperare qualcosa, forse abbastanza per ripartire con nuove basi, sempre che lei abbia voglia di collaborare.

cavolo, ci sarà ancora da penare! e non poco! scusa se dipingo tutto di grigio.


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beatl fai come dice fantastica: a mio avviso è perfetto.


Concordo con il Conte davvero, è una ottima idea quella di fatastica


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Forse il problema di sua moglie non stà nelle parti basse....tira molto più la novità per una donna,il corteggiamento..sognare di nuovo come ai vecchi tempi.


Sveglia......... o parliamo di amore platonico?:carneval: 

La prima volta i traditori perdono proprio il lume della ragione. La donna con le sua modalità l'uomo con quelle sue, unico scopo, scopare. Al di fuori di questo non c'è input. Dopo però scoperti, il lume la maggior parte delle volte si accende in maniera abbagliante e dicono.... tante di quelle fesserie per non dire scusami ero talmente preso/a che soltanto chi ci passa può capirlo. 

Come se i traditi non avessero mai avuto emozioni o sensazioni, siamo alieni noi.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Vi aggiorno.. Ho deciso.. Lunedì la prendo e le dico che so tutto, senza stare a dire come e perché, ma con alcuni particolari che saranno innegabili, e le dirò di sciacquarsi il cervello dalle cazzate che sta facendo e pensando.
Poi attenderò in silenzio.

intanto lei stamane e' fuori con lui.. a casa sua.. Ed è stata beccata dall' investigatore ...



che squallore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma come posso reagire... Cosa devo fare... In 3 settimane ho speso fiumi di parole... ho resistito a dolori che solo chi ci passa può capire.. E questo perché io l'amo. Ma non so cosa più fare... Una scenata? dovrei presentarmi e coglierli sl fatto? Io non ho un orgoglio ferito ... Io ho una paura fottuta di perdere mia moglie...che è la cosa più cara e importante e quella su cui ho più investito nella mia vita


Ok. A questo punto non ti resta altro che il perdono.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok. A questo punto non ti resta altro che il perdono.


Che forse in fondo è quello che voglio... se taglia del tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno.. Ho deciso.. Lunedì la prendo e le dico che so tutto, senza stare a dire come e perché, ma con alcuni particolari che saranno innegabili, e le dirò di sciacquarsi il cervello dalle cazzate che sta facendo e pensando.
> Poi attenderò in silenzio.
> 
> intanto lei stamane e' fuori con lui.. a casa sua.. Ed è stata beccata dall' investigatore ...
> ...


Ma tu la ami...
Bon dimmi che cosa ha di così speciale sta donna
da meritare il tuo amore...
Ma porca miseria io al tuo posto non me la perderei per tutto l'oro del mondo...
Piomberei in quella casa no?
SUoni il campanello...e chiedi al tizio...passami mia moglie...
Ah ciao cara ho scordato le chiavi di casa, sapevo di trovarti qui, ti vesti per piacere e mi dai le chiavi di casa? Mi sono dimenticato una cosa...sai sto partendo...e non so quando torno...scusami se ti ho disturbato finchè eri a cavallo di un altro...

Ricorda amico mio, l'arma più letale che Dio ci ha dato contro le donne...è l'ironia...e il menefreghismo...

Ovvio sarà vieppiù furibonda...
Ma almeno le stampi in faccia sto concetto:

Cà non è fesso nessuno!


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu la ami...
> Bon dimmi che cosa ha di così speciale sta donna
> da meritare il tuo amore...
> Ma porca miseria io al tuo posto non me la perderei per tutto l'oro del mondo...
> ...


condivido il senso del discorso, ma i miei modi sono differenti, per indole... Quindi le dirò candidamente cosa succede, ed altrettanto candidamente le dirò di togliersi i troppi grilli per la testa.

ps io la amo, si...non esiste un perché ...è così


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu la ami...
> Bon dimmi che cosa ha di così speciale sta donna
> da meritare il tuo amore...
> Ma porca miseria io al tuo posto non me la perderei per tutto l'oro del mondo...
> ...


Questo possono funzionare se non ami.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sveglia......... o parliamo di amore platonico?:carneval:
> 
> La prima volta i traditori perdono proprio il lume della ragione. La donna con le sua modalità l'uomo con quelle sue, unico scopo, scopare. Al di fuori di questo non c'è input. Dopo però scoperti, il lume la maggior parte delle volte si accende in maniera abbagliante e dicono.... tante di quelle fesserie per non dire scusami ero talmente preso/a che soltanto chi ci passa può capirlo.
> 
> Come se i traditi non avessero mai avuto emozioni o sensazioni, siamo alieni noi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scopo Scopare 
Scoperti...

Ma lo capisci o no...che se una volta scoperti...gli si dice...carino so che cosa si passa...ci sono passato prima di te...

E' il traditore a flippare?
Si credeva lui l'originale 

e invece ha scoperto l'acqua calda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lei viene lì sob sob scusami caro sai sono scivolata sul ciccio di un altro...
Povero caro...ti fanno male le mie piccole corna che ti ho perpetrato?

E tu le rispondi...
Suvvia cara cosa vuoi che siano due piccole inezie sul mio capo, due nei...ti capisco cara...
E mi sento sempre molto in colpa come te, per il cesto di lumache che porti tu...

Ma ora finalmente abbiamo l'occasione di chiarirci...

Pensa...
Lei che ti dice...eh mi ha intortato...

E tu...
Ti capisco sai? Anch'io sono stato sedotto da una donna...

Era lui che mi veniva dietro...

Ti capisco anche con me è stato così...

Non volevo tradirti caro...
Maddai credimi anche per me era così e per questo non ti ho mai detto nulla...

In fondo bisogna essere ad armi pari no?

Parlo male?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti tu Ultimo, nonostante qui si indignarono, agisti in un modo che...
Hai l'asso nella manica no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo possono funzionare se non ami.


Allora non amo...
E me ne vardo ben...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma io sai...
Amo...

Ma non voglio essere preso all'amo...

Ma io sai AMO...

Ma non amo solo che te...
Troppa paura...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Che forse in fondo è quello che voglio... se taglia del tutto.


Visto?

Si perdona volentieri 

quando si hanno dei vantaggi da ottenere...

Sappilo un perdono con i se...

Non vale na minchia
perchè è solo un ricatto...

E' come dire...dammela o me la cerco altrove...

Ok cercatela altrove
tanto chi vuoi che la dia a te...?

Sto qua invece di spaventarsi si dice...ma chissà...e ci prova...

Le va sbusa uno due o tre...
Ma alla quarta...fatalità...gli va dritta...e gli si aprono le vie del peccato!


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> 
> Si perdona volentieri
> 
> ...


ci mancherebbe altro che perdonassi se continua a vederlo


----------



## Fantastica (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> 
> Si perdona volentieri
> 
> ...


Eh sì, vivaddio! Guardiamo sempre bene in faccia la realtà e chiamiamo anche i sentimenti col loro nome.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scopo Scopare
> Scoperti...
> 
> ...



auhauhaauahahaahahaah sei un fomentatore nato!


Parli bene.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno.. Ho deciso.. Lunedì la prendo e le dico che so tutto, senza stare a dire come e perché, ma con alcuni particolari che saranno innegabili, e le dirò di sciacquarsi il cervello dalle cazzate che sta facendo e pensando.
> Poi attenderò in silenzio.
> 
> intanto lei stamane e' fuori con lui.. a casa sua.. Ed è stata beccata dall' investigatore ...
> ...


perchè lunedì 
come una dieta


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè lunedì
> come una dieta



Perche voglio che venga beccata anche stasera e domani


----------



## lunaiena (22 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti: probabilmente lei adesso è in botta. Ha l'adrenalina a 1000, si sente insgamabile, inossidabile e soprattutto non vuole mollare il giochino. Quanto valga per lei quel giochino non lo so e probabilmente neanche lei. Ma a tirarla lunga non ottieni gran che, anche le prove che hai raccolto...uhm. Comunque: se sai, la prendi da parte un attimo e le dici che sai, le dici che sai quando, dove e con chi. Non dirle COME sai che è meglio. Parlale con calma ma determinazione e dille che non può negare quello di cui hai provata certezza: proverà a negare ancora probabilmente, spiegale che è inutile. Il giochino è bello fino a che rimane un giochino FUORI dalla realtà... con il quale non devi fare i conti. Quando lo cali nella realtà, la prospettiva cambia. Io l'ho chiamato giochino ma COMUNQUE è una cosa più complessa, ok? Se prima senti il bisogno di documentare accuratamente mesi di tradimento fai tu, però secondo me non fai altro che farti del male.


quoto
che poi era quello che volevo dire io...
ma tu la fai sempre più lunga


----------



## malox_70 (22 Giugno 2013)

Ciao beati.
Forza e coraggio,dai.
Una curiosità: quando lunedì le spiattellerai tutto e lei poi ti dirà le solite cose che si dicono ("colpa mia", "colpa tua", "colpa sua","lavoravi troppo","lavoravo troppo","non lavoravi abbastanza", "non mi cagavi","mi opprimevi","pensavi troppo a nostro figlio","non pensavi abbastanza a nostro figlio",etc.etc.) e alla fine finirà con pianti e abbracci e "non lo faccio più", poi tu come la vedi? Cioè, come vi vedete dopo il colpo di spugna? Nel senso che,ok, tu la ami ed è categorico che non pensi minimamente di stare lontano da lei e da tuo figlio, ed è bellissimo. Cosa ti aspetti dunque da lei nei tuoi riguardi ma,soprattutto, come pensi tu di comportanti nei suoi riguardi? Sempre che, in questo momento e per come stai, tu riesca a programmare o immaginare qualcosa che vada oltre i prossimi cinque minuti.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Ciao beati.
> Forza e coraggio,dai.
> Una curiosità: quando lunedì le spiattellerai tutto e lei poi ti dirà le solite cose che si dicono ("colpa mia", "colpa tua", "colpa sua","lavoravi troppo","lavoravo troppo","non lavoravi abbastanza", "non mi cagavi","mi opprimevi","pensavi troppo a nostro figlio","non pensavi abbastanza a nostro figlio",etc.etc.) e alla fine finirà con pianti e abbracci e "non lo faccio più", poi tu come la vedi? Cioè, come vi vedete dopo il colpo di spugna? Nel senso che,ok, tu la ami ed è categorico che non pensi minimamente di stare lontano da lei e da tuo figlio, ed è bellissimo. Cosa ti aspetti dunque da lei nei tuoi riguardi ma,soprattutto, come pensi tu di comportanti nei suoi riguardi? Sempre che, in questo momento e per come stai, tu riesca a programmare o immaginare qualcosa che vada oltre i prossimi cinque minuti.



Ottima domanda...dipende cosa farà lei... Non è così scontato dica quello che hai detto... Potrebbe anche prendere ed andarsene.
cmq non so, davvero... penso che navigherò a vista nei primi giorni


----------



## malox_70 (22 Giugno 2013)

Coraggio. Sarà dura.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Coraggio. Sarà dura.


Ti ringrazio... confesso che ho paura, ma non c'è via di uscita


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Ciao beati.
> Forza e coraggio,dai.
> Una curiosità: quando lunedì le spiattellerai tutto e lei poi ti dirà le solite cose che si dicono ("colpa mia", "colpa tua", "colpa sua","lavoravi troppo","lavoravo troppo","non lavoravi abbastanza", "non mi cagavi","mi opprimevi","pensavi troppo a nostro figlio","non pensavi abbastanza a nostro figlio",etc.etc.) e alla fine finirà con pianti e abbracci e "non lo faccio più", poi tu come la vedi? Cioè, come vi vedete dopo il colpo di spugna? Nel senso che,ok, tu la ami ed è categorico che non pensi minimamente di stare lontano da lei e da tuo figlio, ed è bellissimo. Cosa ti aspetti dunque da lei nei tuoi riguardi ma,soprattutto, come pensi tu di comportanti nei suoi riguardi? Sempre che, in questo momento e per come stai, tu riesca a programmare o immaginare qualcosa che vada oltre i prossimi cinque minuti.


Ecco bravo delinii uno scenario che io 
Non potrei MAI tollerare...

Pitosto de litigare su queste cose

Mi taglio le vene...


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Telefonata di poco fa con amica .. "Alessandro mi tempesta di telefonate .."inutile dire che Alessandro non è il nome del tizio di adesso ... Sono allibito


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se la tua donna giura sul figlio, forse davvero non c'è stato nulla, se non parole, esplicite o non. Fin quando non sai anche altro, si tratta di un tradimento verbale, la voglia di cambiare, fare altre esperienze e forse rinnovare qualcosa che è venuto meno nel tempo ... ad esempio la passione.
> 
> Proverei anche sentire il figlio che a 16 anni dovrebbe sapere se qualcosa è successo, i figli vedono e capiscono benissimo ogni dettaglio famigliare, ma se non sa nulla è veramente molto probabile che non vi sia stato niente.
> 
> ...



Secondo te giocano a scacchi fino alle 3 di notte?

Pure mio marito voleva farmi credere che si portava l'amante a casa, solo per dormire, giuro, ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo!


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Telefonata di poco fa con amica .. "Alessandro mi tempesta di telefonate .."inutile dire che Alessandro non è il nome del tizio di adesso ... Sono allibito



Recidiva?


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Telefonata di poco fa con amica .. "Alessandro mi tempesta di telefonate .."inutile dire che Alessandro non è il nome del tizio di adesso ... Sono allibito


stai uscendo pazzo

la ex del mio compagno aveva collezionato un cumulo di "prove" che, ai fatti, non le servirono se non a sedimentare in lui la volontà di scappare
adesso sono in buoni rapporti genitoriali, ma separati

invece 
anziché aspettare lunedì, dato che tuo figlio non c'è, perché non segui il consiglio di Sbriciolata?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Telefonata di poco fa con amica .. "Alessandro mi tempesta di telefonate .."inutile dire che Alessandro non è il nome del tizio di adesso ... Sono allibito


Forse è il caso che parli con tua moglie ...da tradita ti consiglio di andare al punto, inutile tergiversare senza aggredire ne alzare i toni della voce ma affrontando di petto la questione, io farei anzi ho fatto così


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Recidiva?


Si...e poi telefonata con l'amica in cui si evince che sul posto di lavoro tutti sono andati con tutti, più o meno...
Non so se piangere...o ridere.. 

sono al PC.. mia moglie mi ha appena detto.. "martedi andiamo a fare la spesa"...

io non sono fatto per queste cose.. mi spiace.. non riconosco più la persona che ho davanti


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si...e poi telefonata con l'amica in cui si evince che sul posto di lavoro tutti sono andati con tutti, più o meno...
> Non so se piangere...o ridere..
> 
> sono al PC.. mia moglie mi ha appena detto.. "martedi andiamo a fare la spesa"...
> ...


E tu di  rimando " lunedì parliamo"


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu di  rimando " lunedì parliamo"



No.. sto maturando ll'idea di non parlare più


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No.. sto maturando ll'idea di non parlare più



Passi ai fatti?

Auguri!


----------



## Fantastica (22 Giugno 2013)

Questa tua storia pazzesca, beati, mi conferma nella mia convinzione che non c'è condizione peggiore di un lungo rapporto di fidanzamento e poi matrimonio per cadere nell'inganno di conoscere una persona.
Mi pare di capire, da ciò che emerge di tua moglie dalle tue parole, che tu l'hai proprio "persa di vista" e chissà da quanto tempo. Non penso che lei sia cambiata all'improvviso. Penso che il matrimonio sia la condizione dei "volenterosi ciechi", finché uno dei due apre gli occhi e smette di volere il matrimonio. Non alludo qui a te, ma a lei.
E' finita. Non c'è nulla da recuperare. Se veramente, come scrivi, nell'ambiente di lavoro c'è lo schifo che accenni, mi dici con che energia puoi pensare di ricostruire qualcosa? 
E' finito il matrimonio, perché non c'è più amore e chissà da quanti anni, vissuti in perfetta cecità reciproca.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa tua storia pazzesca, beati, mi conferma nella mia convinzione che non c'è condizione peggiore di un lungo rapporto di fidanzamento e poi matrimonio per cadere nell'inganno di conoscere una persona.
> Mi pare di capire, da ciò che emerge di tua moglie dalle tue parole, che tu l'hai proprio "persa di vista" e chissà da quanto tempo. Non penso che lei sia cambiata all'improvviso. Penso che il matrimonio sia la condizione dei "volenterosi ciechi", finché uno dei due apre gli occhi e smette di volere il matrimonio. Non alludo qui a te, ma a lei.
> E' finita. Non c'è nulla da recuperare. Se veramente, come scrivi, nell'ambiente di lavoro c'è lo schifo che accenni, mi dici con che energia puoi pensare di ricostruire qualcosa?
> E' finito il matrimonio, perché non c'è più amore e chissà da quanti anni, vissuti in perfetta cecità reciproca.


di recuperabile probabilmente c'è poco... Io avrò la mia parte di colpe, ma l'amo, ma così è intollerabile.
Cmq io ho sempre dovuto pensare a tutto, farmi carico pratico e morale dei progetti e della vita insieme.. ed ho messo sempre lei al primo posto... No.. Io non l'ho persa di vista, cazzo!


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Passi ai fatti?
> 
> Auguri!


Credo di si


----------



## erab (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si...e poi telefonata con l'amica in cui si evince che sul posto di lavoro tutti sono andati con tutti, più o meno...
> Non so se piangere...o ridere..
> 
> sono al PC.. mia moglie mi ha appena detto.. "martedi andiamo a fare la spesa"...
> ...


Ti prenderei a schiaffi!
Si, non me la prenderei con lei ma con te!!!
La vuoi smettere di amare più lei di quanto ami te stesso?
La smetti di maltrattare il tuo ego?
Ti decidi a rimetterti in cima alla lista delle tue priorità?
Vuoi continuare a rosolare, scusa il termine, come un pirla?
Sbattile in faccia tutto quello che sai e che sia lei a fare i conti con la realtà delle cose.


----------



## ferita (22 Giugno 2013)

*ma come fai??*

Come fai e come hai fatto a tenerti tutto dentro??  Io non avevo neanche finito di leggere una delle loro ultime mail che ho portato subito il PC a mio marito e ho chiesto spiegazioni...meglio non dirti cosa è successo dopo, sono passati più di due anni e ancora non mi sono ripresa...però, almeno, non ho tenuto tutto dentro come stai facendo tu! Sicuro che non diventerai una pentola a pressione che alla fine scoppierà?


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> Come fai e come hai fatto a tenerti tutto dentro??  Io non avevo neanche finito di leggere una delle loro ultime mail che ho portato subito il PC a mio marito e ho chiesto spiegazioni...meglio non dirti cosa è successo dopo, sono passati più di due anni e ancora non mi sono ripresa...però, almeno, non ho tenuto tutto dentro come stai facendo tu! Sicuro che non diventerai una pentola a pressione che alla fine scoppierà?


Per la prima chattata incriminata scoperta su fb l'ho fatta venire a casa dal lavoro. Non avendo altre prove ho creduto, parzialmente, alle sue pseudo/spiegazioni. Ma da allora sto andando a fondo di tutti ed ogni giorno ne viene fuori una nuova, sembra un pozzo senza fondo... Vista la situazione meglio non fare cose avventate, anzi, io quello che dovevo fare l'ho fatto. Ora investigatore e, poi, avvocato, faranno la loro... 
Non so più cosa dire...sono tre settimane che tentò in ogni possibile modo di farle capire di non fare stronzate, ma temo oramai che le stronzate siano di vecchia data ...mea culpa non essere riuscito a capirlo prima


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> Come fai e come hai fatto a tenerti tutto dentro??  Io non avevo neanche finito di leggere una delle loro ultime mail che ho portato subito il PC a mio marito e ho chiesto spiegazioni...meglio non dirti cosa è successo dopo, sono passati più di due anni e ancora non mi sono ripresa...però, almeno, non ho tenuto tutto dentro come stai facendo tu! Sicuro che non diventerai una pentola a pressione che alla fine scoppierà?



E' un uomo, io ho reagito come te, forse peggio.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ti prenderei a schiaffi!
> Si, non me la prenderei con lei ma con te!!!
> La vuoi smettere di amare più lei di quanto ami te stesso?
> La smetti di maltrattare il tuo ego?
> ...


Hai ragione... stesse parole di mio padre oggi


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' un uomo, io ho reagito come te, forse peggio.


Anche io ho reagito subito, dici che è nella natura maschile non reagire subito, non credo orse dipende da un insieme i fattori e circostanze


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io ho reagito subito, dici che è nella natura maschile non reagire subito, non credo orse dipende da un insieme i fattori e circostanze


dipende... Nel mio caso avessi scoperto il tradimento subito lo avrei spiattellato in faccia subito. Invece c'è stato il passaggio intermedio della chattata incriminata che ha dilazionato un po' le cose, permettendomi di riflettere cosa fosse meglio fare... La news di oggi, poi, mi suggerisce di essere ancora più fermo..


----------



## Fantastica (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> di recuperabile probabilmente c'è poco... Io avrò la mia parte di colpe, ma l'amo, ma così è intollerabile.
> Cmq io ho sempre dovuto pensare a tutto, farmi carico pratico e morale dei progetti e della vita insieme.. ed ho messo sempre lei al primo posto... *No.. Io non l'ho persa di vista, cazzo!*


E allora com'è che scopri ora una persona completamente diversa da come la credevi? Si chiama autoinganno, oppure cecità e non è solo tua, anche lei è stata ed è cieca nei tuoi confronti.
Prove, avvocato, cut! E' solo un epilogo di un lungo processo. Lei è l'estranea che ha abitato con te e tu l'estraneo che ha abitato con lei da chissà quanto tempo... Credo che convincerti di questo, che non è per niente difficile, abbia due vantaggi:
1. Fa scemare l'odio e lo trasforma in indifferenza
2. Ti evita di dire questa cosa che la ami, perché tu non la ami, visto che non sai chi è
3. Ti consentirà, nel tempo, (avrai altri amori), di non ripetere la stessa storia.


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io ho reagito subito, dici che è nella natura maschile non reagire subito, non credo orse dipende da un insieme i fattori e circostanze



A mio parere al 90% è nella natura delle donne 'esplodere' davanti alla scoperta di un tradimento, soprattutto quando comporta la scoperta di un mondo di bugie infinito. Ovviamente se chi è stato tradito è innamorato. Poi dipende dal carattere, c'è chi riesce a litigare in modo civile, io no. Gli uomini che ho conosciuto e che sono stati traditi hanno reagito in modo 'pacato'. Mio marito non avrebbe mai fatto le sfuriate che ho fatto io, però ha fatto di peggio, mentendo per anni.


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> dipende... Nel mio caso avessi scoperto il tradimento subito lo avrei spiattellato in faccia subito. Invece c'è stato il passaggio intermedio della chattata incriminata che ha dilazionato un po' le cose, permettendomi di riflettere cosa fosse meglio fare... La news di oggi, poi, mi suggerisce di essere ancora più fermo..



Nella tua riflessione però entra in gioco anche la parte economica-patrimoniale, tu, anche giustamente, ti stai preoccupando di avere le prove per passare dalla parte della ragione ed avere la meglio. Io non avevo e non ho niente da guadagnare da mio marito, e non mi servirebbero a niente le prove, che ho, del suo tradimento. Quindi la mia reazione era libera da calcoli ed è stata immediata. 

Altro discorso è il fatto di volere o poter perdonare. Difficilissimo, sempre te ne dia l'opportunità.

Visto dall'esterno il tuo è un comportamento contradditorio (io sono la prima ad esserlo), dici di amarla, molto, e invece di parlarle immediatamente cerchi prove legali da portare in tribunale, strano. Però ti capisco. 
Io cercherei prove SOLO per me, e non so cosa darei per tornare indietro di pochi mesi e sorprenderli in casa mia, il sospetto c'era che avesse una, mi spiaceva lasciare le figlie sole al mare. Forse sarei a San Vittore li avessi beccati in camera di mia figlia, ha pure 2 finestre e il piano è alto. Mai potrei stare ferma sapendolo a casa e/o ovunque con  una  con certezza.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E allora com'è che scopri ora una persona completamente diversa da come la credevi? Si chiama autoinganno, oppure cecità e non è solo tua, anche lei è stata ed è cieca nei tuoi confronti.
> Prove, avvocato, cut! E' solo un epilogo di un lungo processo. Lei è l'estranea che ha abitato con te e tu l'estraneo che ha abitato con lei da chissà quanto tempo... Credo che convincerti di questo, che non è per niente difficile, abbia due vantaggi:
> 1. Fa scemare l'odio e lo trasforma in indifferenza
> 2. Ti evita di dire questa cosa che la ami, perché tu non la ami, visto che non sai chi è
> 3. Ti consentirà, nel tempo, (avrai altri amori), di non ripetere la stessa storia.



Grazie per l'analisi...ne faccio tesoro e oggetto di autocritica


----------



## Camomilla (22 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A mio parere al 90% è nella natura delle donne 'esplodere' davanti alla scoperta di un tradimento, soprattutto quando comporta la scoperta di un mondo di bugie infinito. Ovviamente se chi è stato tradito è innamorato. Poi dipende dal carattere, c'è chi riesce a litigare in modo civile, io no. Gli uomini che ho conosciuto e che sono stati traditi hanno reagito in modo 'pacato'. Mio marito non avrebbe mai fatto le sfuriate che ho fatto io, però ha fatto di peggio, mentendo per anni.


:up: Quotone...io ho fatto un gran casino e non ho ancora finito!!Questione di carattere!!


----------



## Camomilla (22 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E allora com'è che scopri ora una persona completamente diversa da come la credevi? Si chiama autoinganno, oppure cecità e non è solo tua, anche lei è stata ed è cieca nei tuoi confronti.
> Prove, avvocato, cut! E' solo un epilogo di un lungo processo. Lei è l'estranea che ha abitato con te e tu l'estraneo che ha abitato con lei da chissà quanto tempo... Credo che convincerti di questo, che non è per niente difficile, abbia due vantaggi:
> 1. Fa scemare l'odio e lo trasforma in indifferenza
> 2. Ti evita di dire questa cosa che la ami, perché tu non la ami, visto che non sai chi è
> 3. Ti consentirà, nel tempo, (avrai altri amori), di non ripetere la stessa storia.



E non è così facile....per niente!!Chissà quanto tempo ci vorrà per trasformare il sentimento in indifferenza....un passo per volta,per forza di cose...realizzare che "quella" persona non fa per noi dopo tutto il castello che ci siamo fatti mentalmente per anni e anni (non sapendo quant'è finta),non è una passeggiata nel parco..


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E non è così facile....per niente!!Chissà quanto tempo ci vorrà per trasformare il sentimento in indifferenza....un passo per volta,per forza di cose...realizzare che "quella" persona non fa per noi dopo tutto il castello che ci siamo fatti mentalmente per anni e anni (non sapendo quant'è finta),non è una passeggiata nel parco..



Sarebbe già un enorme passo in avanti NON soffrire per chi abbiamo scoperto avere caratteristiche diverse ed opposte rispetto a quello che ci hanno sempre fatto credere e/o che credevamo avessero.

Io non proverò mai indifferenza verso mio marito.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

O mio Dio... appena scoperto (non mi dilungo come...oramai non serve più) che sta solfa va avanti da almeno 6 anni....
mi sembra di essere su un altro pianeta ... Sono confuso, non riesco a capire...


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Svegliate mi, vi prego .....
ho voglia di andare via di casa... altra mazzata..altra telefonata a numero che vedevo insistentemente negli ultimi giorni. Lui ho capito abita lontano e parla con lei come se stessero insieme... è un tipo di cui avevo trovato foto mesi fa... Foto vecchie giustificate come una storia di anni prima io conoscessi mia moglie...parlano anche di me ... Lei dice. "Luca ha trovato le tue foto..meno male che non ha capito e sono riuscita a dirgli ecc ecc...altrimenti avrebbe capito dell'albergo ecc ecc (storia di una ricevuta di un albergo sospetta....risalente a 4 anni fa)...

triplo gioco..

non ho parole...

non so cosa dire


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> O mio Dio... appena scoperto (non mi dilungo come...oramai non serve più) che sta solfa va avanti da almeno 6 anni....
> mi sembra di essere su un altro pianeta ... Sono confuso, non riesco a capire...





beatl ha detto:


> Svegliate mi, vi prego .....
> ho voglia di andare via di casa... altra mazzata..altra telefonata a numero che vedevo insistentemente negli ultimi giorni. Lui ho capito abita lontano e parla con lei come se stessero insieme... è un tipo di cui avevo trovato foto mesi fa... Foto vecchie giustificate come una storia di anni prima io conoscessi mia moglie...parlano anche di me ... Lei dice. "Luca ha trovato le tue foto..meno male che non ha capito e sono riuscita a dirgli ecc ecc...altrimenti avrebbe capito dell'albergo ecc ecc (storia di una ricevuta di un albergo sospetta....risalente a 4 anni fa)...
> 
> triplo gioco..
> ...


cioè .. So cosa dire... Che mi sono rotto le palle e che la mia futura ex moglie e' una poco di buono. Cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa tua storia pazzesca, beati, mi conferma nella mia convinzione che non c'è condizione peggiore di un lungo rapporto di fidanzamento e poi matrimonio per cadere nell'inganno di conoscere una persona.
> Mi pare di capire, da ciò che emerge di tua moglie dalle tue parole, che tu l'hai proprio "persa di vista" e chissà da quanto tempo. Non penso che lei sia cambiata all'improvviso. Penso che il matrimonio sia la condizione dei "volenterosi ciechi", finché uno dei due apre gli occhi e smette di volere il matrimonio. Non alludo qui a te, ma a lei.
> E' finita. Non c'è nulla da recuperare. Se veramente, come scrivi, nell'ambiente di lavoro c'è lo schifo che accenni, mi dici con che energia puoi pensare di ricostruire qualcosa?
> E' finito il matrimonio, perché non c'è più amore e chissà da quanti anni, vissuti in perfetta cecità reciproca.


grande sai nel matrimonio per me è stata tutta un'arte...
di fare il finto mona...
di chiudere gli occhi
di turarmi le orecchie
di turarmi il naso...ecc...ecc...ecc...ecc...

E mi sono evitato na montagna di casini...

sai per me resta ancora valida l'idea
che in un matrimonio è più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene..

L'amore ci fa vedere le persone come non sono...no?


----------



## Fantastica (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> grande sai nel matrimonio per me è stata tutta un'arte...
> di fare il finto mona...
> di chiudere gli occhi
> di turarmi le orecchie
> ...


No, non l'amore, ma il matrimonio: è il segreto perché duri! L'amore, invece, non è per niente vero che rende ciechi, anzi. Spalanca gli occhi, apre tutti i canali, lo dice Roland Barthes, eh, mica io. Però sono così d'accordo, che non mi sono mai sposata (e se mai lo farò, saprò cosa mi aspetta, di sicuro non amore; infatti lo vorrei ricco, semmai ).


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non l'amore, ma il matrimonio: è il segreto perché duri! L'amore, invece, non è per niente vero che rende ciechi, anzi. Spalanca gli occhi, apre tutti i canali, lo dice Roland Barthes, eh, mica io. Però sono così d'accordo, che non mi sono mai sposata (e se mai lo farò, saprò cosa mi aspetta, di sicuro non amore; infatti lo vorrei ricco, semmai ).



Ma perché vi sposate, se non amate?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non l'amore, ma il matrimonio: è il segreto perché duri! L'amore, invece, non è per niente vero che rende ciechi, anzi. Spalanca gli occhi, apre tutti i canali, lo dice Roland Barthes, eh, mica io. Però sono così d'accordo, che non mi sono mai sposata (e se mai lo farò, saprò cosa mi aspetta, di sicuro non amore; infatti lo vorrei ricco, semmai ).


Oh poffarre conosci Barthes uno dei miei grandi maestri...

Ma una come te per sposarsi deve trovare il tipo acconcio alla bisogna no?

Messa come la metti tu...il matrimonio è un'esperienza che ti manca...non un obiettivo da raggiungere...


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Svegliate mi, vi prego .....
> ho voglia di andare via di casa... altra mazzata..altra telefonata a numero che vedevo insistentemente negli ultimi giorni. Lui ho capito abita lontano e parla con lei come se stessero insieme... è un tipo di cui avevo trovato foto mesi fa... Foto vecchie giustificate come una storia di anni prima io conoscessi mia moglie...parlano anche di me ... Lei dice. "Luca ha trovato le tue foto..meno male che non ha capito e sono riuscita a dirgli ecc ecc...altrimenti avrebbe capito dell'albergo ecc ecc (storia di una ricevuta di un albergo sospetta....risalente a 4 anni fa)...
> 
> triplo gioco..
> ...



Ti conviene fermarti, e respirare. Per ora smetti di cercare, hai già scoperto troppo e troppo in fretta.

Credo di capire come ti senti. Incredulità prima di tutto.

Forse ti conviene allontanarti da casa per qualche giorno, se puoi trovare una scusa valida. Per pensare, ragionare e soprattutto dormire, perchè in questa situazione si smette pure di dormire e poi si crolla.

Ormai è evidente che tua moglie ha problemi seri, colleziona amici. Forse da sempre. 

Se hai le prove che cercavi, parlale e ascolta le sue motivazioni, se ne avrà da darti. Ne dubito.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Messa come la metti tu...il matrimonio è un'esperienza che ti manca...non un obiettivo da raggiungere...


Geniale. Mi conosci? [e smetto con OT, scusandomi]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Geniale. Mi conosci? [e smetto con OT, scusandomi]


no non ti conosco...ma magari mi confondo con qualche altra no?

ma...hai mai visto quel film di bergman del 1955? Come un sorriso in una notte di estate...anzi ora lo cerco e lo dedico alla mia mela...


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti conviene fermarti, e respirare. Per ora smetti di cercare, hai già scoperto troppo e troppo in fretta.
> 
> Credo di capire come ti senti. Incredulità prima di tutto.
> 
> ...


Tsk... mi sento come se da 10 anni stessi reiterando lo stesso errore ... continua a ronzarmi in testa la stessa domanda...su come abbia fatto a non accorgermene ... si vede che lei è una mentitrice "professionista"...una doppiogiochista di vecchia data...e chissà quante altre cose non so...

Forse èmeglio non pensarci ...

ieri sera lei mi ha cercato ...con estrema naturalità...

Non sa cosa sta facendo... Lo scempio che sta creando


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Tsk... mi sento come se da 10 anni stessi reiterando lo stesso errore ... continua a ronzarmi in testa la stessa domanda...su come abbia fatto a non accorgermene ... si vede che lei è una mentitrice "professionista"...una doppiogiochista di vecchia data...e chissà quante altre cose non so...
> 
> Forse èmeglio non pensarci ...
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace so cosa si prova a scoprire una serie di menzogne dalle più gravi alle più banale e del tutto inutili e quindi anche per questo forse meno comprensibili, lei è ignara di tutto quello che sai quindi è normale che si comporti con te come sempre per lei non è cambiato nulla sei che stai nel guado dei mille perché è dei per come... È per questo che secondo me prima o poi dovrai agire e parlare sinceramente


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace so cosa si prova a scoprire una *serie di menzogne dalle più gravi alle più banale e del tutto inutili e quindi anche per questo forse meno comprensibili*, lei è ignara di tutto quello che sai quindi è normale che si comporti con te come sempre per lei non è cambiato nulla sei che stai nel guado dei mille perché è dei per come... È per questo che secondo me prima o poi dovrai agire e parlare sinceramente


Tutti sbagliano, tutte le persone .. In tutte le proprie attività. Era inevitabile che prima i poi lei commettese l'errore che mi ha permesso di smascherare il tutto.. questa e' una considerazione banale, quasi, che ancor di più mi porta a preferire, anche dal punto di vista della pura convenienza oltre che dal punto di vista morale, la verità rispetto alla falsità ... . Fatto sta che le persone se lo dimenticano ...e si sommano problemi su problemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Tutti sbagliano, tutte le persone .. In tutte le proprie attività. Era inevitabile che prima i poi lei commettese l'errore che mi ha permesso di smascherare il tutto.. questa e' una considerazione banale, quasi, che ancor di più mi porta a preferire, anche dal punto di vista della pura convenienza oltre che dal punto di vista morale, la verità rispetto alla falsità ... . Fatto sta che le persone se lo dimenticano ...e si sommano problemi su problemi.


Certi che si sbagliamo tutti e tutti fanno un uso discreto della bugia spesso per limitare i danni ma le bugie seriali senza alcun controllo sono si tomo di qualcosa di più grave..e questo in generale.. Ne caso di tua moglie sembrerebbe che le sue menzogne siano circoscritte (si fa per dire) alla sfera affettiva e sessuale ( cosa non da poco) in questo caso credo che il suo comportamento sia determinato da forti insicurezze personali che colma con la necessità di concentrare attorno a se le attenzioni di veri personaggi,almeno se ciò che si paventa ora verrà confermato


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certi che si sbagliamo tutti e tutti fanno un uso discreto della bugia spesso per limitare i danni ma le bugie seriali senza alcun controllo sono si tomo di qualcosa di più grave..e questo in generale.. Ne caso di tua moglie sembrerebbe che le sue menzogne siano circoscritte (si fa per dire) alla sfera affettiva e sessuale ( cosa non da poco) in questo caso credo che il suo comportamento sia determinato da forti insicurezze personali che colma con la necessità di concentrare attorno a se le attenzioni di veri personaggi,almeno se ciò che si paventa ora verrà confermato



Sono in accordo con la tua analisi sull'insicurezza personale. Probabilmente non sono stato sufficientemente attento, ma quello che ha fatto è indescrivibile


----------



## devastata (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Tsk... mi sento come se da 10 anni stessi reiterando lo stesso errore ... continua a ronzarmi in testa la stessa domanda...su come abbia fatto a non accorgermene ... si vede che lei è una mentitrice "professionista"...una doppiogiochista di vecchia data...e chissà quante altre cose non so...
> 
> Forse èmeglio non pensarci ...
> 
> ...


 E' proprio per quello che riescono a fregarci, se non sei un traditore, ti sembra impossibile.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' proprio per quello che riescono a fregarci, se non sei un traditore, ti sembra impossibile.



Si, sembra impossibile... 
ed io purtroppo devo confermare che amo mi moglie, anche se ora vorrei non fosse così


----------



## devastata (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si, sembra impossibile...
> ed io purtroppo devo confermare che amo mi moglie, anche se ora vorrei non fosse così


Il problema è proprio quello, altrimenti non si soffrirebbe, e/o si riuscirebbe a non pensarci o a lasciarli immediatamente.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si, sembra impossibile...
> ed io purtroppo devo confermare che amo mi moglie, anche se ora vorrei non fosse così


Non mi hai risposto sulle sue venti qualità irrinunciabili...

Io "amo" mia moglie perchè è una donna:
Semplice
Concreta
Pochi grilli per la testa
Poche manie
Poche esigenze
Laboriosa
Paziente
Costante
Buona di cuore.

Ma io detesto:
La sua timidezza.
La sua testa da mulo.
La sua musoneria.
Il suo lamentarsi sempre.
Il suo vedere sempre il negativo.
La sua grettezza verso l'esterno.

Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Devo continuare?

Ma è mia moglie: la madre di mia figlia.
Quindi una donna unica e irripetibile...

Ah credevi che scrivessi che la amo perchè mi soddisfa sessualmente?

Fanculo ogni donna di sto mondo sarebbe in grado di farlo no?

Sopportare me, è molto più impegnativo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> quello di cui non mi capacito e' la "pochezza" di testa e d'animo di chi, per una cotta, causa tanto male e disperazione. Insomma se non mi ama più me lo dice, mi incavolo ci sto male ma almeno abbiamo modo di fare, entrambi, le scelte che vogliamo. Ma per una sbandata ...


Io non mi capacito di come tu possa tradire anche tu lasciando che continui il tradimento senza cercare di ripristinare il vostro rapporto. Cerchi di non perderci soldi? Ti interessando di più i soldi e il dover raccogliere prove del vostro rapporto?


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito di come tu possa tradire anche tu lasciando che continui il tradimento senza cercare di ripristinare il vostro rapporto. Cerchi di non perderci soldi? Ti interessando di più i soldi e il dover raccogliere prove del vostro rapporto?


Io non tradisco... io cerco di capire....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito di come tu possa tradire anche tu lasciando che continui il tradimento senza cercare di ripristinare il vostro rapporto. Cerchi di non perderci soldi? Ti interessando di più i soldi e il dover raccogliere prove del vostro rapporto?


Non capisci na tega...
Lui se ne strafrega del rapporto.
Vuole solo che lei la smetta di vedere un altro uomo no?
Perchè ciò gli fa male.

Non c'è niente da ripristinare, perchè è lo stesso rapporto di prima, solo che lui non sapeva che c'era anche un'altro e non solo lui.

Le prove gli servono perchè sa che ad arte di giustificarsi na femmina inganna anche Dio in persona.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto sulle sue venti qualità irrinunciabili...
> 
> Io "amo" mia moglie perchè è una donna:
> Semplice
> ...


non ha qualità irrinunciabili...anzi ha molti difetti... non si ama una persona pesando pro e contro, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> non ha qualità irrinunciabili...anzi ha molti difetti... non si ama una persona pesando pro e contro, secondo me.


Quoto


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2013)

Non si ama. se non si amano i difetti, direi.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non si ama. se non si amano i difetti, direi.



Ho imparato ad amare il disordine di mia moglie... Ed è stata dura perche sono uno ordinatino!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io non tradisco... io cerco di capire....


Per capire devi parlare con lei non raccogliere prove. Se una cosa di così lunga data non so però cosa ci sia di buono in lei nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per capire devi parlare con lei non raccogliere prove. *Se una cosa di così lunga data non so però cosa ci sia di buono in lei nei tuoi confronti*.


proprio questo devo capire...su questo punto gira tutto...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> proprio questo devo capire...su questo punto gira tutto...


E da cosa o chi vuoi capire se non parlando con lei?!


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E da cosa o chi vuoi capire se non parlando con lei?!


Purtroppo adesso non mi fido di lei... Voglio sapere la verità prima...mi spiace... m ha fatto una cosa troppo grande, sapendo che io sono fatto così ... glielo avevo detto fin dall'inizio di essere sempre trasparente ed onesta, nel bene e nel male


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> non ha qualità irrinunciabili...anzi ha molti difetti... non si ama una persona pesando pro e contro, secondo me.


Scusa se insisto...
Quali?
Non mi interessano i difetti, ma le qualità...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> non ha qualità irrinunciabili...anzi ha molti difetti... non si ama una persona pesando pro e contro, secondo me.


Mio caro amico un conto è amare una donna.

UN CONTO E' DOVERCI VIVERE UNA VITA ASSIEME NELLA STESSA CASA.

Anch'io amo molte donne sai?

Ma per mia fortuna non ho l'onere di convivere con loro.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Purtroppo adesso non mi fido di lei... Voglio sapere la verità prima...mi spiace... m ha fatto una cosa troppo grande, sapendo che io sono fatto così ... glielo avevo detto fin dall'inizio di essere sempre trasparente ed onesta, nel bene e nel male


Dura è parlare con na bugiarda eh?
Pensa che bella roba hai come filtro...

Premesso cara che non crederò ad una sola parola di quello che mi dici perchè sei na bugiarda

Ti ascolto...

Lo capite o no 
In che casin si mette il traditore?


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto...
> Quali?
> Non mi interessano i difetti, ma le qualità...


Quando mi parla, mi guarda e mi tocca capisce perfettamente come sono... e l ironia della vita vuole che questo che io amo/amavo e' probabilmente ciò che le ha permesso di fare quanto sembra avere fatto


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Quando mi parla, mi guarda e mi tocca capisce perfettamente come sono... e l ironia della vita vuole che questo che io amo/amavo e' probabilmente ciò che le ha permesso di fare quanto sembra avere fatto


Visto?
Te la sposti tutta su di te?
Visto?
Tu hai enorme paura di perdere questa persona

Perchè dipendi affettivamente da lei.

Non la vuoi perdere?
Ascoltami bene...

Smetti di controllarla e tenta di guardarla dall'esterno.

Non è che tu le abbia permesso o causato.

Non è così...

E' semplicemente che un giorno ha incontrato sto tizio, o sto tizio ha incontrato lei e le cose si sono messe in un certo modo.

Cioè casso...
Parli come uno che ha la moglie con la testa rotta perchè si è rabaltata in moto...

E dici...
Colpa mia che le ho regalato la moto...

Scema lei che non sa guidare na moto no?

O magari le hanno tagliato la strada no?

Sposta tutto sul lei è...
Da lei mi fa...

Ma porca miseria avessi trovato io una che da come mi guarda e come mi parla capisce perfettamente come sono...
Porca miseria mi sarei sentito per una volta nella vita smascherato e a nudo...

E francamente io non ho mai capito che casso ci trovi mia moglie in me...
Ma quello che sono sicuro è che non sono certo come dice lei...

Ma prendo atto che le appaio in una certa maniera...

Sposta...

Lei non è la tua mamma mancata...porco can...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Secondo te giocano a scacchi fino alle 3 di notte?
> 
> Pure mio marito voleva farmi credere che si portava l'amante a casa, solo per dormire, giuro, ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo!


Le vie del Signore sono infinite


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Secondo te giocano a scacchi fino alle 3 di notte?*
> 
> Pure mio marito voleva farmi credere che si portava l'amante a casa, solo per dormire, giuro, ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo!


si. E anche oltre. Sei mai stata con uno appassionato di scacchi?
Io si.

Il terrore.
Robe inenarrabili.
Sono pazzi.
le tre di notte non sono niente.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. E anche oltre. Sei mai stata con uno appassionato di scacchi?
> Io si.
> 
> Il terrore.
> ...


Dici?


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Aggiornamento.

Ho fatto bene ad aspettare, a mio parere, in modo che tutto lo schifo venisse fuori.
Confermata relazione con ulteriore persona, che abita, sembra lontano e con cui si vede saltuariamente, lui sposato... Appena ascoltata telefonata ...

ho voglia di liberarmi da questo incubo ... mio dio


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> 
> Ho fatto bene ad aspettare, a mio parere, in modo che tutto lo schifo venisse fuori.
> Confermata relazione con ulteriore persona, che abita, sembra lontano e con cui si vede saltuariamente, lui sposato... Appena ascoltata telefonata ...
> ...


E' una seriale. C'è poco da capire. Non sta bene. Cerca di chiudere senza fare una guerra.


----------



## Anais (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> 
> Ho fatto bene ad aspettare, a mio parere, in modo che tutto lo schifo venisse fuori.
> Confermata relazione con ulteriore persona, che abita, sembra lontano e con cui si vede saltuariamente, lui sposato... Appena ascoltata telefonata ...
> ...


Su tua moglie, non c'è molto da dire. 
Però sta cosa che tu ascolti le telefonate, installi dio sa che software spia sui telefoni e sui cellulari...metterai anche dei localizzatori sull'auto. E che poi le ascolti ancora le telefonate, pur sapendo ormai tutto e pur sapendo che legalmente sono informazioni inutilizzabili...scusa ma mi pare una cosa inconcepibile.


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Su tua moglie, non c'è molto da dire.
> Però sta cosa che tu ascolti le telefonate, installi dio sa che software spia sui telefoni e sui cellulari...metterai anche dei localizzatori sull'auto. E che poi le ascolti ancora le telefonate, pur sapendo ormai tutto e pur sapendo che legalmente sono informazioni inutilizzabili...scusa ma mi pare una cosa inconcepibile.



io non metto e non ho messo nulla su cose sue... le informazioni legalmente utilizzabili sono raccolte da chi può farlo.

E poi santo il momento e la fortunata coincidenza che mi permettono di avere queste info.... anche quella di stamane, se prima un lontanissimo lume poteva esserci, ora la storia è proprio finita.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> 
> Ho fatto bene ad aspettare, a mio parere, in modo che tutto lo schifo venisse fuori.
> Confermata relazione con ulteriore persona, che abita, sembra lontano e con cui si vede saltuariamente, lui sposato... Appena ascoltata telefonata ...
> ...


Nel leggerti da quando sei entrato mi ribalto sempre, mi sembra di cadere in pensieri e riflessioni su quello che scrivi dove non riesco a trovare nè una risposta ne una logica, ma come cazzo fai a essere così? come ci riesci a controllarti? 

L'amore a volte va oltre ogni situazione controllo di noi stessi e della nostra dignità. Ma queste appartengono ad una nostra dimensione di controllo. Controllo di asserzioni che tu scrivi parlando di bugie sincerità e via discorrendo che trovo giuste, appartengono anche a me. Ma il riscontro nella tua calma o quello che appare come calma sono in netto contrasto con quello che sta succedendo e che tu sopporti. Alcune volte leggendoti ho anche pensato è tutto un bluff ci sta prendendo in giro, ma boh non so perchè, forse perchè ti credo, forse perchè voglio crederti, ma non mi do pace in quello che potrebbero essere le conseguenze se tutto è vero, non trovo logiche che appartengono ad una situazione che potrei ammettere con me stesso, pur mettendoci tutto l'amore che ho. Nè riesco a capire cosa vuoi e dove vuoi arrivare, mi sembra di vedere un film di tradimento dove il tradito cerca delle risposte immettendosi dentro il tradimento da esterno invisibile, cercando delle risposte guardando con occhi e orecchie invisibili e che sono senza domande ma fantasticate in un rapporto dove tua moglie e l'altro sono totalmente annebbiati da loro stessi, e tu la a guardare tormentandoti.


PS.  scusami i modi, sono i miei ,  non ho la capacità di scrittura che possa far apparire a volte un volto diverso da quello che appare scrivendo.


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel leggerti da quando sei entrato mi ribalto sempre, mi sembra di cadere in pensieri e riflessioni su quello che scrivi dove non riesco a trovare nè una risposta ne una logica, ma come cazzo fai a essere così? come ci riesci a controllarti?
> 
> L'amore a volte va oltre ogni situazione controllo di noi stessi e della nostra dignità. Ma queste appartengono ad una nostra dimensione di controllo. Controllo di asserzioni che tu scrivi parlando di bugie sincerità e via discorrendo che trovo giuste, appartengono anche a me. Ma il riscontro nella tua calma o quello che appare come calma sono in netto contrasto con quello che sta succedendo e che tu sopporti. Alcune volte leggendoti ho anche pensato è tutto un bluff ci sta prendendo in giro, ma boh non so perchè, forse perchè ti credo, forse perchè voglio crederti, ma non mi do pace in quello che potrebbero essere le conseguenze se tutto è vero, non trovo logiche che appartengono ad una situazione che potrei ammettere con me stesso, pur mettendoci tutto l'amore che ho. Nè riesco a capire cosa vuoi e dove vuoi arrivare, mi sembra di vedere un film di tradimento dove il tradito cerca delle risposte immettendosi dentro il tradimento da esterno invisibile, cercando delle risposte guardando con occhi e orecchie invisibili e che sono senza domande ma fantasticate in un rapporto dove tua moglie e l'altro sono totalmente annebbiati da loro stessi, e tu la a guardare tormentandoti.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo è tutto vero... proprio per questo sono in confusione completa. ma dopo stamattina e l'ennesima botta devo fare qualcosa


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Purtroppo è tutto vero... proprio per questo sono in confusione completa. ma dopo stamattina e l'ennesima botta devo fare qualcosa



Ormai le prove le hai, fatti coraggio!


----------



## Camomilla (24 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ormai le prove le hai, fatti coraggio!


Io ho tanto l'impressione che Beatl non voglia affrontare l'argomento perchè ha una paura folle di perdere la sua donna,pensa che parlandole la storia finirebbe..e rimarrebbe solo...


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Io ho tanto l'impressione che Beatl non voglia affrontare l'argomento perchè ha una paura folle di perdere la sua donna,pensa che parlandole la storia finirebbe..e rimarrebbe solo...


Si...è così ... e dopo questo popò di roba tagliare qui sarebbe la cosa giusta probabilmente


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si...è così ... e dopo questo popò di roba tagliare qui sarebbe la cosa giusta probabilmente


dopo queste novità non vedo più la possibilità di recuperare che auspicavo all'inizio. 
fatti forza, non è detto che il peggio sia passato, ora ti aspetta il confronto con lei. 
:unhappy:
ma è saltato tutto fuori in questi giorni?


----------



## Camomilla (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si...è così ... e dopo questo popò di roba tagliare qui sarebbe la cosa giusta probabilmente


In effetti tagliare sembrerebbe la cosa più giusta,ma solo dopo aver parlato con lei capirai veramente cosa si può fare a questo punto...dalla sua reazione anche.Io dopo le corna,una cavolata rispetto alle tue (senza offesa) mi sono chiesta se sarei stata meglio con o senza di lui e ho capito che lo voglio con me,mi sono data da fare per cambiare certi atteggiamenti che non gli piacevano ma soprattutto ho visto da parte sua un certo impegno,dopo un po'...non puoi restare a guardare la vita che passa,sapendo come lei si comporta..FORZA!Affronta il discorso..DAI!!


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> dopo queste novità non vedo più la possibilità di recuperare che auspicavo all'inizio.
> fatti forza, non è detto che il peggio sia passato, ora ti aspetta il confronto con lei.
> :unhappy:
> ma è saltato tutto fuori in questi giorni?


Un calderone scoperto nelle ultime 3 settimane


----------



## Gian (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Svegliate mi, vi prego .....
> ho voglia di andare via di casa... altra mazzata..altra telefonata a numero che vedevo insistentemente negli ultimi giorni. Lui ho capito abita lontano e parla con lei come se stessero insieme... è un tipo di cui avevo trovato foto mesi fa... Foto vecchie giustificate come una storia di anni prima io conoscessi mia moglie...parlano anche di me ... Lei dice. "Luca ha trovato le tue foto..meno male che non ha capito e sono riuscita a dirgli ecc ecc...altrimenti avrebbe capito dell'albergo ecc ecc (storia di una ricevuta di un albergo sospetta....risalente a 4 anni fa)...
> triplo gioco..
> non ho parole...
> non so cosa dire


Fermati ! Lascia perdere e non cercare più nulla...
distraiti in qualche modo con un hobby. 
Pensa bene a quello che devi fare e ricorda che più cerchi più aumenta l'ansia
più aumenta l'ansia più cresce la rabbia, col rischio serio di passare dalla ragione al torto.
Magari inizia ad accompagnare la signora alla porta, con molta nonchalance,
una valigetta e via. Vedi un pochino come reagisce. 
 ma non andare via tu, così le stai facendo tirare un rigore a porta praticamente vuota.


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Io ho tanto l'impressione che Beatl non voglia affrontare l'argomento perchè ha una paura folle di* perdere la sua donna*,pensa che parlandole la storia finirebbe..e rimarrebbe solo...



Il problema, è che pensava lo fosse, (pure io di mio marito fino a un anno fa), invece era un inganno unico.

Lui è giovane, indipendente economicamente, il figlio è grandicello, che aspetta?  DEVE LASCIARLA. per STARE MEGLIO!


----------



## erab (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si...è così ... e dopo questo popò di roba tagliare qui *sarebbe* la cosa giusta *probabilmente*


Cosa deve fare ancora sta donna per farti incazzare?????


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> Fermati ! Lascia perdere e non cercare più nulla...
> distraiti in qualche modo con un hobby.
> Pensa bene a quello che devi fare e ricorda che più cerchi più aumenta l'ansia
> più aumenta l'ansia più cresce la rabbia, col rischio serio di passare dalla ragione al torto.
> ...


Di casa io non me ne vado.. col cazzo... 



devastata ha detto:


> Il problema, è che pensava lo fosse, (pure io di mio marito fino a un anno fa), invece era un inganno unico.
> 
> Lui è giovane, indipendente economicamente, il figlio è grandicello, che aspetta?  DEVE LASCIARLA. per STARE MEGLIO!


E' cosi..


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Cosa deve fare ancora sta donna per farti incazzare?????


Hai ragionissima...


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima...



Una vicenda emblematica, che smentisce molti luoghi comuni. Il tribunale ha disposto che sia la moglie adultera a pagare una quota di mantenimento al marito; che la casa coniugale resti a lui; che la figlia venga gestita con l'affido condiviso, ma con prevalenza al padre. È quanto ha disposto il giudice Eloisa Pesenti accogliendo gran parte delle richieste avanzate dagli avv. Giancarlo e Ruggero Rubisse, che assistono un impiegato di 30 anni di origini siciliane che abita nell'hinterland della città. Il caso, che ha anche strascichi penali, è tutt'altro che chiuso, perchè si attende anche l'intervento dell'ufficiale giudiziario visto che la donna non pare abbia intenzione di obbedire a quanto stabilito dal giudice. Lui e lei sono coetanei, entrambi di origini siciliane. Si trasferiscono a Vicenza e trovano lavoro nella stessa azienda: medesimo l'impiego, uguale lo stipendio. Si sposano e diventano genitori di una bambina, che oggi ha 4 anni. Il rapporto poi entra in crisi; il marito sospetta che lei frequenti qualcun altro, ma non ha alcuna prova. Nel frattempo il legame si logora e lei chiede la separazione. In una situazione “normale” i due coniugi avrebbero trovato un accordo per la divisione delle spese, della casa, degli assegni e per la gestione della figlia. La moglie però ha chiesto l'addebito al marito. Il quale, per non diventare cornuto e mazziato, ha deciso di investire dei quattrini per vederci chiaro. Consigliato dai suoi legali, si è rivolto ad un investigatore privato che ha fatto bene - per il marito, s'intende - il suo lavoro. E cioè ha fotografo e filmato la siciliana in atteggiamenti inequivocabili con un altro uomo, un vicentino di 40 anni, fra l'altro con più di qualche grana con la giustizia; di recente è stato rinviato a giudizio. E lo 007 ha ricostruito che la relazione con lui andava avanti da un bel po'. Quando i legali del marito hanno presentato la corposa documentazione in tribunale, la donna deve essersi sentita mancare. La decisione del giudice è stata conforme a quanto emerso: la separazione va addebita a lei, che ha tradito bellamente il marito. E pertanto la casa è stata assegnata a lui, che ha la prevalenza dell'affido della figlia. La mamma deve pertanto pagare una quota per il mantenimento della bimba. I problemi sono emersi subito dopo. Il mutuo di quell'appartamento dove la famiglia viveva quand'era unita lo pagano assieme, moglie e marito. E lei non se ne vuole andare per nessuna ragione. Anzi, quando il marito è andato ad invitarla a fare i bagagli, lei lo ha minacciato pesantemente senza immaginare che lui la stava registrando. Morale, è stata denunciata in procura anche per minacce e dovrà affrontare un processo penale. La coppia è tornata davanti al giudice civile, che ha imposto alla donna di lasciare quella casa al massimo entro quindici giorni. Lei ha ribadito di non sapere dove andare. Il marito, per essere certo di rientrare a casa sua, dovrà affidarsi ad un ufficiale giudiziario per avviare una pratica analoga a quella di uno sfratto per morosità. I tempi sono lunghi, almeno un paio di mesi, ma la donna lì non può restare e dovrà trovarsi un'altra sistemazione, a meno che non intenda correre il rischio di vedersi denunciare penalmente altre volte. *Tutto per un tradimento, che questa volta è costato davvero molto caro. *


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una vicenda emblematica, che smentisce molti luoghi comuni. Il tribunale ha disposto che sia la moglie adultera a pagare una quota di mantenimento al marito; che la casa coniugale resti a lui; che la figlia venga gestita con l'affido condiviso, ma con prevalenza al padre. È quanto ha disposto il giudice Eloisa Pesenti accogliendo gran parte delle richieste avanzate dagli avv. Giancarlo e Ruggero Rubisse, che assistono un impiegato di 30 anni di origini siciliane che abita nell'hinterland della città. Il caso, che ha anche strascichi penali, è tutt'altro che chiuso, perchè si attende anche l'intervento dell'ufficiale giudiziario visto che la donna non pare abbia intenzione di obbedire a quanto stabilito dal giudice. Lui e lei sono coetanei, entrambi di origini siciliane. Si trasferiscono a Vicenza e trovano lavoro nella stessa azienda: medesimo l'impiego, uguale lo stipendio. Si sposano e diventano genitori di una bambina, che oggi ha 4 anni. Il rapporto poi entra in crisi; il marito sospetta che lei frequenti qualcun altro, ma non ha alcuna prova. Nel frattempo il legame si logora e lei chiede la separazione. In una situazione “normale” i due coniugi avrebbero trovato un accordo per la divisione delle spese, della casa, degli assegni e per la gestione della figlia. La moglie però ha chiesto l'addebito al marito. Il quale, per non diventare cornuto e mazziato, ha deciso di investire dei quattrini per vederci chiaro. Consigliato dai suoi legali, si è rivolto ad un investigatore privato che ha fatto bene - per il marito, s'intende - il suo lavoro. E cioè ha fotografo e filmato la siciliana in atteggiamenti inequivocabili con un altro uomo, un vicentino di 40 anni, fra l'altro con più di qualche grana con la giustizia; di recente è stato rinviato a giudizio. E lo 007 ha ricostruito che la relazione con lui andava avanti da un bel po'. Quando i legali del marito hanno presentato la corposa documentazione in tribunale, la donna deve essersi sentita mancare. La decisione del giudice è stata conforme a quanto emerso: la separazione va addebita a lei, che ha tradito bellamente il marito. E pertanto la casa è stata assegnata a lui, che ha la prevalenza dell'affido della figlia. La mamma deve pertanto pagare una quota per il mantenimento della bimba. I problemi sono emersi subito dopo. Il mutuo di quell'appartamento dove la famiglia viveva quand'era unita lo pagano assieme, moglie e marito. E lei non se ne vuole andare per nessuna ragione. Anzi, quando il marito è andato ad invitarla a fare i bagagli, lei lo ha minacciato pesantemente senza immaginare che lui la stava registrando. Morale, è stata denunciata in procura anche per minacce e dovrà affrontare un processo penale. La coppia è tornata davanti al giudice civile, che ha imposto alla donna di lasciare quella casa al massimo entro quindici giorni. Lei ha ribadito di non sapere dove andare. Il marito, per essere certo di rientrare a casa sua, dovrà affidarsi ad un ufficiale giudiziario per avviare una pratica analoga a quella di uno sfratto per morosità. I tempi sono lunghi, almeno un paio di mesi, ma la donna lì non può restare e dovrà trovarsi un'altra sistemazione, a meno che non intenda correre il rischio di vedersi denunciare penalmente altre volte. *Tutto per un tradimento, che questa volta è costato davvero molto caro. *


Sempre detto ... tradire porta solo dolore e disfacimento


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sempre detto ... tradire porta solo dolore e disfacimento


Ma mio caro ora che hai la diagnosi...
dobbiamo disfarci del dolore...

E credimi la terapia gas del dott. Lothar è efficacissima

Tre principi attivi: Gnocca, Amici, Sangiovese...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Non è un caso unico. Non so con che criterio alcune notizie vengano pubblicate e altre no. Forse è solo questione di spazio.


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mio caro ora che hai la diagnosi...
> dobbiamo disfarci del dolore...
> 
> E credimi la terapia gas del dott. Lothar è efficacissima
> ...


 cmq non c'è dubbio che parlare con voi ed ascoltarvi sia un grande aiuto


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un caso unico. Non so con che criterio alcune notizie vengano pubblicate e altre no. Forse è solo questione di spazio.


Un po' di "giustizia" non guasta... io purtroppo mi sto preparando a scontri durissimi ... Bah... quanta sofferenza, quanto tempo e quante energie


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un caso unico. Non so con che criterio alcune notizie vengano pubblicate e altre no. Forse è solo questione di spazio.



Sicuramente, era nel forum, era solo per sollevare un pò il morale, cosa impossibile in questi momenti, all'amico 'beati', forse riferito a 'loro?'.

La cosa importante è che non emerga che lui abbia ascoltato telefonate e letto la posta privata. Questo deve rimanere tabù.


----------



## cyemme (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Un po' di "giustizia" non guasta... io purtroppo mi sto preparando a scontri durissimi ... Bah... quanta sofferenza, quanto tempo e quante energie


Hai ragione,  io sono stanca psicologicamente, non ne posso più, sono ridotta un sacco di ossa. Ed ogni volta che lo rivedo ho bisogno di giorni x recuperare pezzi di me e poi giù di nuovo. Quando penso di stare meglio sono costretta a risentire le sue follie e a rivederlo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Un po' di "giustizia" non guasta... io purtroppo mi sto preparando a scontri durissimi ... Bah... quanta sofferenza, quanto tempo e quante energie


parlagliene e dille che sai tutto...
non pensare ora a chi o a chi non deve lasciare la casa e ad altre cose...
un passo per volta ...
vedi intanto la sua reazione


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sicuramente, era nel forum, era solo per sollevare un pò il morale, cosa impossibile in questi momenti, all'amico 'beati', forse riferito a 'loro?'.
> 
> La cosa importante è che non emerga che lui abbia ascoltato telefonate e letto la posta privata. Questo deve rimanere tabù.


Se tira su.


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> parlagliene e dille che sai tutto...
> non pensare ora a chi o a chi non deve lasciare la casa e ad altre cose...
> un passo per volta ...
> vedi intanto la sua reazione


Certo


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una vicenda emblematica, che smentisce molti luoghi comuni. Il tribunale ha disposto che sia la moglie adultera a pagare una quota di mantenimento al marito; che la casa coniugale resti a lui; che la figlia venga gestita con l'affido condiviso, ma con prevalenza al padre. È quanto ha disposto il giudice Eloisa Pesenti accogliendo gran parte delle richieste avanzate dagli avv. Giancarlo e Ruggero Rubisse, che assistono un impiegato di 30 anni di origini siciliane che abita nell'hinterland della città. Il caso, che ha anche strascichi penali, è tutt'altro che chiuso, perchè si attende anche l'intervento dell'ufficiale giudiziario visto che la donna non pare abbia intenzione di obbedire a quanto stabilito dal giudice. Lui e lei sono coetanei, entrambi di origini siciliane. Si trasferiscono a Vicenza e trovano lavoro nella stessa azienda: medesimo l'impiego, uguale lo stipendio. Si sposano e diventano genitori di una bambina, che oggi ha 4 anni. Il rapporto poi entra in crisi; il marito sospetta che lei frequenti qualcun altro, ma non ha alcuna prova. Nel frattempo il legame si logora e lei chiede la separazione. In una situazione “normale” i due coniugi avrebbero trovato un accordo per la divisione delle spese, della casa, degli assegni e per la gestione della figlia. La moglie però ha chiesto l'addebito al marito. Il quale, per non diventare cornuto e mazziato, ha deciso di investire dei quattrini per vederci chiaro. Consigliato dai suoi legali, si è rivolto ad un investigatore privato che ha fatto bene - per il marito, s'intende - il suo lavoro. E cioè ha fotografo e filmato la siciliana in atteggiamenti inequivocabili con un altro uomo, un vicentino di 40 anni, fra l'altro con più di qualche grana con la giustizia; di recente è stato rinviato a giudizio. E lo 007 ha ricostruito che la relazione con lui andava avanti da un bel po'. Quando i legali del marito hanno presentato la corposa documentazione in tribunale, la donna deve essersi sentita mancare. La decisione del giudice è stata conforme a quanto emerso: la separazione va addebita a lei, che ha tradito bellamente il marito. E pertanto la casa è stata assegnata a lui, che ha la prevalenza dell'affido della figlia. La mamma deve pertanto pagare una quota per il mantenimento della bimba. I problemi sono emersi subito dopo. Il mutuo di quell'appartamento dove la famiglia viveva quand'era unita lo pagano assieme, moglie e marito. E lei non se ne vuole andare per nessuna ragione. Anzi, quando il marito è andato ad invitarla a fare i bagagli, lei lo ha minacciato pesantemente senza immaginare che lui la stava registrando. Morale, è stata denunciata in procura anche per minacce e dovrà affrontare un processo penale. La coppia è tornata davanti al giudice civile, che ha imposto alla donna di lasciare quella casa al massimo entro quindici giorni. Lei ha ribadito di non sapere dove andare. Il marito, per essere certo di rientrare a casa sua, dovrà affidarsi ad un ufficiale giudiziario per avviare una pratica analoga a quella di uno sfratto per morosità. I tempi sono lunghi, almeno un paio di mesi, ma la donna lì non può restare e dovrà trovarsi un'altra sistemazione, a meno che non intenda correre il rischio di vedersi denunciare penalmente altre volte. *Tutto per un tradimento, che questa volta è costato davvero molto caro. *



e direi ben meritato il costo.
Traditrice o no, è solo una grandissima stronza.


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

Che dite .. Nella mia storia possa aver influito la differenza di età? Io 37, lei 46... Ma una differenza ben mimetizzata .. Io tendenzialmente più maturo della mia età ...lei molto molto bella e giovanile..


----------



## Manon Lescaut (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Che dite .. Nella mia storia possa aver influito la differenza di età? Io 37, lei 46... Ma una differenza ben mimetizzata .. Io tendenzialmente più maturo della mia età ...lei molto molto bella e giovanile..


assolutamente NO


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> assolutamente NO


Quoto.

Comunque a me fa sorridere...
Pagherei per vedere tua moglie tentare di condurre questa vita in piena menopausa. opcorn:
Sono cattivissima, lo so.:wide-grin:


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> assolutamente NO


Lo credo anche io...almeno io non ho mai percepito problemi di questo tipo... ma in questi giorni la mia testa e' un calderone di idee, immagini, suoni ed odori che non immaginate (anzi, probabilmente si) ... ed anche di dubbi come questo


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Comunque a me fa sorridere...
> Pagherei per vedere tua moglie tentare di condurre questa vita in piena menopausa. opcorn:
> Sono cattivissima, lo so.:wide-grin:


Ti ringrazio... mi hai regalato un sorriso


----------



## cyemme (25 Giugno 2013)

bealt. Ma alla fine le hai detto tutto? se non sbaglio aspettavi lunedì...


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> bealt. Ma alla fine le hai detto tutto? se non sbaglio aspettavi lunedì...



Dopo la novità dell'ulteriore relazione a distanza scoperta ho avuto molto dubbi.. oggi poi ho saputo che stasera vanno assieme a prendere il figlio di lui....

per fortuna oggi arrivano i miei...

so senza parole onestamente ... Ma proprio senza.. Cioè è talmente tanta l assurdità della situazione che mi sento come un terremotato che ha perso tutto...


----------



## cyemme (25 Giugno 2013)

Non so quanto possa servirti ma io provo le stesse emozioni. Faccio fatica a pensare ad altro e tutto mi fa tornare a questi pensieri. Io mi sento sola con la mia bimba anche quando sono accerchiata dai miei familiari e amici. Ed ogni volta che qualcuno mi chiede come sto mi sento peggio. Mi sto facendo aiutare, ma ogni volta che discuto con mio marito ricrollo nel loop, nel pensiero fisso.come ho fatto a nin capire?  Come sarà la vita mia e della mia bimba? Lei è così piccola.


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Che dite .. Nella mia storia possa aver influito la differenza di età? Io 37, lei 46... Ma una differenza ben mimetizzata .. Io tendenzialmente più maturo della mia età ...lei molto molto bella e giovanile..


credo di si.

e parlo perchè io sono quella 10 anni più vecchia della coppia.

Molto bella anche io ovviamente. Giovanile è scontato anche se è un termine raccapricciante.


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Lo credo anche io...almeno *io non ho mai percepito problemi di questo tipo.*.. ma in questi giorni la mia testa e' un calderone di idee, immagini, suoni ed odori che non immaginate (anzi, probabilmente si) ... ed anche di dubbi come questo



ovvio. Ma a lei lo hai chiesto?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo di si.
> 
> e parlo perchè io sono quella 10 anni più vecchia della coppia.
> 
> Molto bella anche io ovviamente. Giovanile è scontato anche se è un termine raccapricciante.



Ma tu saresti così come sei pure assieme a un sessantenne.
Non è la differenza di età che ti porta a pensare e a vivere la fedeltà come fai tu.


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Comunque a me fa sorridere...
> Pagherei per vedere tua moglie tentare di *condurre questa vita in piena menopausa*. opcorn:
> Sono cattivissima, lo so.:wide-grin:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che bastardassima donna!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu saresti così come sei pure assieme a un sessantenne.
> Non è la differenza di età che ti porta a pensare e a vivere la fedeltà come fai tu.





Ritiro tutto.

No B., la differenza di età non centra.


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Non so quanto possa servirti ma io provo le stesse emozioni. Faccio fatica a pensare ad altro e tutto mi fa tornare a questi pensieri. Io mi sento sola con la mia bimba anche quando sono accerchiata dai miei familiari e amici. Ed ogni volta che qualcuno mi chiede come sto mi sento peggio. Mi sto facendo aiutare, ma ogni volta che discuto con mio marito ricrollo nel loop, nel pensiero fisso.come ho fatto a nin capire?  Come sarà la vita mia e della mia bimba? Lei è così piccola.


Sono andata a sbirciare nei tuoi messaggi perché mi ero persa la tua storia... e l'ho trovata nel thread di Eagle. Mi spiace moltissimo per quello che stai vivendo, e non riesco nemmeno a immaginare la pena che devi provare per tua figlia. Quello che posso dirti è che se il tutto è successo ad aprile, sei ancora nel pieno della tempesta. Il fatto che lui se ne sia andato prendilo come una liberazione: potrai affrontare il lutto e ricominciare senza inutili strascichi e tira e molla. Tua figlia avrà sempre il tuo amore come punto di riferimento. Penso che l'amore di una madre sappia fare grandi cose. Il tempo in questi casi è l'unica fonte di guarigione... come ti hanno già detto, vedrai che ne uscirai!


----------



## devastata (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Che dite .. Nella mia storia possa aver influito la differenza di età? Io 37, lei 46... Ma una differenza ben mimetizzata .. Io tendenzialmente più maturo della mia età ...lei molto molto bella e giovanile..



Dovrebbe essere positivo a tuo favore il fatto che lei sia più vecchia di te. Spesso sono gli uomini a tradire con  donne più giovani, molto più giovani della moglie, e ne so qualcosa. Bisognerebbe capire quanto sei più maturo dei tuoi 37 anni. Comunque è l'indole di tua moglie, non l'età, che le fa fare certi incontri. Mai come oggi è facile 'beccare'.


----------



## devastata (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Dopo la novità [SUP]*dell'ulteriore relazione*[/SUP] a distanza scoperta ho avuto molto dubbi.. oggi poi ho saputo che stasera vanno assieme a prendere il figlio di lui....
> 
> per fortuna oggi arrivano i miei...
> 
> sono senza parole onestamente ... Ma proprio senza.. Cioè è talmente tanta l' assurdità della situazione che mi sento come un terremotato che ha perso tutto...



I dubbi dovrebbero scomparire visto le varie storie che hai scoperto. Sinceramente ormai sembri masochista.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (25 Giugno 2013)

Cosa intendi fare? La tua non-reazione mi inquieta/spaventa...


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Cosa intendi fare? La tua non-reazione mi inquieta/spaventa...


Intendo chiedere di andare via... Lei non accetterà ed allora proseguiremo per vie legali ...
Non riesco più a dormire


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

Mi spiace... Cerca di stare tranquillo... Non ho molto altro da poter dire, ma ti capisco


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Mi spiace... Cerca di stare tranquillo... Non ho molto altro da poter dire, ma ti capisco


Ieri sera al suo rientro le ho detto che non era stata a cantare... lei nega...ha negato tutta notte..
con la massima tranquillità dice che ama me è non c'è nulla... con la faccia più tranquilla della terra.


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ieri sera al suo rientro le ho detto che non era stata a cantare... lei nega...ha negato tutta notte..
> con la massima tranquillità dice che ama me è non c'è nulla... con la faccia più tranquilla della terra.


Senti un poco, ma va a spaccare la faccia dell'amante, in fin dei conti come lui non esiste tu avrai rotto la faccia a "nessuno". Fidati che dopo tua moglie non dirà più niente di sbagliato.

Ah, lei sa che tu sai, che credi? Ma continua perchè le stai dando il motivo da continuare, magari pensa che sei così pavido da non fare nulla e stare li solo ad aspettare, come sembra che tu stia facendo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti un poco, ma va a spaccare la faccia dell'amante, in fin dei conti come lui non esiste tu avrai rotto la faccia a "nessuno". Fidati che dopo tua moglie non dirà più niente di sbagliato.
> 
> Ah, lei sa che tu sai, che credi? Ma continua perchè le stai dando il motivo da continuare, magari pensa che sei così pavido da non fare nulla e stare li solo ad aspettare, come sembra che tu stia facendo.


Poi lei gli chiede hai spaccato tu la faccia all'amante ?
E lui no nn sono stato io...

Ma Daniele perchè sprecare energia a menare l'amante?

GLi si rende pen per ficaccia...ossia gli si ciula la moglie ?

E poi si va tutti a cantare....pari siamo...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ieri sera al suo rientro le ho detto che non era stata a cantare... lei nega...ha negato tutta notte..
> con la massima tranquillità dice che ama me è non c'è nulla... con la faccia più tranquilla della terra.


Non so se ama. Tu dici di amarla. A qualsiasi costo? Ama anche te stesso, quello si', a qualsiasi costo. Non continuare a farti del male cosi'. Io ti consiglierei di parlare con un avvocato, prima che sia lei a farlo.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Non so se ama. Tu dici di amarla. A qualsiasi costo? Ama anche te stesso, quello si', a qualsiasi costo. Non continuare a farti del male cosi'. Io ti consiglierei di parlare con un avvocato, prima che sia lei a farlo.


Lo sto già facendo...ma devo a me stesso ed a lei il riuscire a sentire parole oneste da parte sua


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Lo sto già facendo...ma devo a me stesso ed a lei il riuscire a sentire parole oneste da parte sua



Scusa, se ha costruito n vite parallele, è ovvio che continui a mentire, fino a che pensa di avere qualche possibilità di farlo.
E' chiaro che lei vuole vivere con te, ma che vuole avere altre storie, e il modo per farlo è mentire.
Quindi mentirà. A meno, forse, di non avere altra scelta.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Lo sto già facendo...ma devo a me stesso ed a lei il riuscire a sentire parole oneste da parte sua


Le crederestii?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, se ha costruito n vite parallele, è ovvio che continui a mentire, fino a che pensa di avere qualche possibilità di farlo.
> E' chiaro che lei vuole vivere con te, ma che vuole avere altre storie, e il modo per farlo è mentire.
> Quindi mentirà. A meno, forse, di non avere altra scelta.


Già.... :--(


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, se ha costruito n vite parallele, è ovvio che continui a mentire, fino a che pensa di avere qualche possibilità di farlo.
> E' chiaro che lei vuole vivere con te, ma che vuole avere altre storie, e il modo per farlo è mentire.
> Quindi mentirà. A meno, forse, di non avere altra scelta.





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Le crederestii?


La metterò davanti a prove evidenti. Comunque non cambierà nulla nella sostanza perchè continuerebbe in futuro a fare così...

Scusate sono tutti sfoghi per cercare di lenire il dolore


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La metterò davanti a prove evidenti. Comunque non cambierà nulla nella sostanza perchè continuerebbe in futuro a fare così...
> 
> Scusate sono tutti sfoghi per cercare di lenire il dolore


Bene, anzi, male...
Ecco sottomano le prove evidenti di uno dei due tradimenti... reiterati nel tempo.

Guardate mi sembra di impazzire


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bene, anzi, male...
> Ecco sottomano le prove evidenti di uno dei due tradimenti... reiterati nel tempo.
> 
> Guardate mi sembra di impazzire


Prove fornite dall'investigatore?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Prove fornite dall'investigatore?


si...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

che prove?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> che prove?


Serate, uscite, quando midiceva di essere in altro posto. Mani, abbracci, baci inequivocabili, foto e video.
Reiterati nel tempo


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Serate, uscite, quando midiceva di essere in altro posto. Mani, abbracci, baci inequivocabili, foto e video.
> Reiterati nel tempo


Quindi si baciavano in modo evidente anche in posti pubblici?
E di quanto tempo stiamo parlando?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quindi si baciavano in modo evidente anche in posti pubblici?
> E di quanto tempo stiamo parlando?


Si...

documentato almeno due settimane...
il discorso va avanti però, secondo me, da 3 mesi almeno.. tutto è scoppiato a causa di messaggi inequivicabili fra di loro (lasciati erroneamente da lei sul mio tablet.. per quello è successo tutto.. altrimenti io sare ancora all'oscuro)


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si...
> 
> documentato almeno due settimane...
> il discorso va avanti però, secondo me, da 3 mesi almeno.. tutto è scoppiato a causa di messaggi inequivicabili fra di loro (lasciati erroneamente da lei sul mio tablet.. per quello è successo tutto.. altrimenti io sare ancora all'oscuro)


Quindi tu non avevi guardato il suo cellulare o le sue mail perchè sospettavi già in precedenza.
Hai capito dopo aver letto i messaggi lasciati da lei per sbaglio sul tuo tablet (erano mail?) e allora l'hai messa subito sotto controllo?
Perchè non le hai parlato subito di ciò che hai letto.
E' questo che non capisco e che onestamente non condivido...questo spiarla quando in fondo ti bastava ciò che hai letto "legalmente"


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quindi tu non avevi guardato il suo cellulare o le sue mail perchè sospettavi già in precedenza.
> Hai capito dopo aver letto i messaggi lasciati da lei per sbaglio sul tuo tablet (erano mail?) e allora l'hai messa subito sotto controllo?
> Perchè non le hai parlato subito di ciò che hai letto.
> E' questo che non capisco e che onestamente non condivido...questo spiarla quando in fondo ti bastava ciò che hai letto "legalmente"


Mi sembra quasi che ti sia fatto governare subito dalla razionalità.
Che tu abbia pensato a usare le prove nelli ipotesi di  contrattazione che deriverebbe da una ipotetica e futura separazione.
Non so, troppo lucido un comportamento simile, soprattutto da un uomo che si professa innamorato della partner


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quindi tu non avevi guardato il suo cellulare o le sue mail perchè sospettavi già in precedenza.
> Hai capito dopo aver letto i messaggi lasciati da lei per sbaglio sul tuo tablet (erano mail?) e allora l'hai messa subito sotto controllo?
> Perchè non le hai parlato subito di ciò che hai letto.
> E' questo che non capisco e che onestamente non condivido...questo spiarla quando in fondo ti bastava ciò che hai letto "legalmente"





Anais ha detto:


> Mi sembra quasi che ti sia fatto governare subito dalla razionalità.
> Che tu abbia pensato a usare le prove nelli ipotesi di contrattazione che deriverebbe da una ipotetica e futura separazione.
> Non so, troppo lucido un comportamento simile, soprattutto da un uomo che si professa innamorato della partner


Credi male.. cioè quando ho scoperto quei messaggi (chat) l'ho SUBITO chiamata e fatta tornare a casa dal lavoro...
richiesta di chiarimento.. messaggi inequivicabili, leinega ogni rapporto.. dice che sono "sciocchezze".. io non ci credo, mi cade il mondo addosso.. non mi fido più... non dormo e dimagrisco...
Provo a riparlare dei messaggi... lei rispinde dicendo di non volerne parlare.. sciocchezze.. lui non è piu qui... ricominciamo, ho sbagliato.. scusa.
Non mi fido... e poi il resto lo sai


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Credi male.. cioè quando ho scoperto quei messaggi (chat) l'ho SUBITO chiamata e fatta tornare a casa dal lavoro...
> richiesta di chiarimento.. messaggi inequivicabili, leinega ogni rapporto.. dice che sono "sciocchezze".. io non ci credo, mi cade il mondo addosso.. non mi fido più... non dormo e dimagrisco...
> Provo a riparlare dei messaggi... lei rispinde dicendo di non volerne parlare.. sciocchezze.. lui non è piu qui... ricominciamo, ho sbagliato.. scusa.
> Non mi fido... e poi il resto lo sai


Ho capito.
Allora non si è messa nessuna paura nel sapere che tu sapevi, o quantomeno nutrissi seri sospetti.
Ha continuato a vedere l'altro.
Allora o è incosciente, oppure alla fine non le interessa poi tanto essere scoperta.
Se non sbaglio vostro figlio è grande. Magari ha deciso che se ti va bene così meglio, ma senza grandi suoi sforzi, altrimenti è pronta a rompere con te.
Quindi, forse, alla fine vorresti usare ciò che hai per concederle il meno possibile in caso di separazione


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Allora non si è messa nessuna paura nel sapere che tu sapevi, o quantomeno nutrissi seri sospetti.
> Ha continuato a vedere l'altro.
> Allora o è incosciente, oppure alla fine non le interessa poi tanto essere scoperta.
> ...


Penso sia proprio così ..continua a dire che non c'è nulla e continua a ingannarmi.. mi cerca anche fisicamente come nulla fosse... se non che quando mi incazzo lei si innervosisce perchè non ha più gli spazi per gli amichetti...
Figlio ha 16 anni.
Io userò le prove per concederle poco.. non è giusto...avrebbe docuto essere onesta anche nelle scelte difficili ..


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Penso sia proprio così ..continua a dire che non c'è nulla e continua a ingannarmi.. mi cerca anche fisicamente come nulla fosse... se non che quando mi incazzo lei si innervosisce perchè non ha più gli spazi per gli amichetti...
> Figlio ha 16 anni.
> Io userò le prove per concederle poco.. non è giusto...avrebbe docuto essere onesta anche nelle scelte difficili ..


Spero teniate fuori il figlio da tutto ciò


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Spero teniate fuori il figlio da tutto ciò


Misto chiedendo come fare.. lei in questo momento non riesce a stargli dietro.. troppe uscite serali, troppe scuse per prendersi quelle ore durante il giorno... 
Non in grado di gestire una casa.
Non so come fare... per fortuna ho i miei suoceri che sono sante persone e mi hanno sempre dato una mano


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Ma sapete che sono talmente coglione che in fondo in fondo ho ancora un piccolissimo barlume di speranza? So che non dovrei.. ma non riesco a mentire a me stesso


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Misto chiedendo come fare.. lei in questo momento non riesce a stargli dietro.. troppe uscite serali, troppe scuse per prendersi quelle ore durante il giorno...
> Non in grado di gestire una casa.
> Non so come fare... per fortuna ho i miei suoceri che sono sante persone e mi hanno sempre dato una mano


Ma davvero? Non è che sei accecato dal dolore e sei poco obiettivo?
NOn credo che in tre mesi di frequentazione lei non sia mai a casa, nè di giorno nè di sera. Il tipo lavorerà pure. Anche lei hai detto.
Tipo, quante sere a settimana esce?
Comunque un figlio di 16 anni è autonomo in tutto e per tutto ormai. Lui si accorge che lei esce spesso?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma davvero? Non è che sei accecato dal dolore e sei poco obiettivo?
> NOn credo che in tre mesi di frequentazione lei non sia mai a casa, nè di giorno nè di sera. Il tipo lavorerà pure. Anche lei hai detto.
> Tipo, quante sere a settimana esce?
> Comunque un figlio di 16 anni è autonomo in tutto e per tutto ormai. Lui si accorge che lei esce spesso?



Esce 4-5 volte a settimana ...
Lui si lamenta moltissimo... dov'è la mamma? dove va?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Esce 4-5 volte a settimana ...
> Lui si lamenta moltissimo... dov'è la mamma? dove va?



Scusa, posso chiederti se pensi che questi suoi comportamenti siano recenti o se pensi che datino molto indietro nel tempo?

Avevo pensato si fosse sempre comportata così, ma se invece il cambiamento è recente, può essere una "fase" (passami il termine) in effetti, un momento in cui si sente invincibile e in cui non riesce a rapportarsi con la realtà, e... non pensa...


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, posso chiederti se pensi che questi suoi comportamenti siano recenti o se pensi che datino molto indietro nel tempo?
> 
> Avevo pensato si fosse sempre comportata così, ma se invece il cambiamento è recente, può essere una "fase" (passami il termine) in effetti, un momento in cui si sente invincibile e in cui non riesce a rapportarsi con la realtà, e... non pensa...


2 o 3 mesi ..
ma se leggi bene il thread c'è anche il prob dell'altra relazione..


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> 2 o 3 mesi ..
> ma se leggi bene il thread c'è anche il prob dell'altra relazione..



Ho letto, ma adesso sto facendo confusione... l'altra relazione da quanto tempo pensi che vada avanti?


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Esce 4-5 volte a settimana ...
> Lui si lamenta moltissimo... dov'è la mamma? dove va?


E prima non usciva mai?
Mi sembra andata di testa se ha cambiato totalmente le sue abitudini, fregandosene delle conseguenze


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho letto, ma adesso sto facendo confusione... l'altra relazione da quanto tempo pensi che vada avanti?


Secondo me tra alti e bassi da tanto.. foto vecchissime trovate alcuni mesi fa.. foto di anni fa.. forse un passato amore ritornato alla carica.. sicuramente lui è sposato e non vive qui


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Esce 4-5 volte a settimana ...
> Lui si lamenta moltissimo... dov'è la mamma? dove va?


A sedici anni si lamenta? Vorrà sapere se sono pronte le magliette per uscire con gli amici.


----------



## ilnikko (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma sapete che sono talmente coglione che in fondo in fondo ho ancora un piccolissimo barlume di speranza? So che non dovrei.. ma non riesco a mentire a me stesso


Ho letto tutto,per quanto vale ti sono vicino,so' esattamente come ti senti.....da osservatore ti direi che sicuramente tu sei ancora innamorato di lei ma non scommetterei sul "viceversa",non è una sbandata di poco tempo e con una persona sola,forse qui c'è sotto qualcosa di piu' "profondo". Se fossi obbligato a scommettere (non mi piace) direi che se non la lasci tu ti lascia lei....non che te lo stia augurando,se tu hai speranza e quello che vuoi è tornare con lei io faccio il tifo per te,sia chiaro,pero' mi fa' riflettere che una delle prime cose a cui hai pensato è stato procurarti qualcosa di probante e valido ai fini giudiziari. In ogni caso un abbraccio forte.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E prima non usciva mai?
> Mi sembra andata di testa se ha cambiato totalmente le sue abitudini, fregandosene delle conseguenze


Molto molto poco.. mi chiedeva sempre il "permesso".. in senso bonario intendetelo.


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A sedici anni si lamenta? Vorrà sapere se sono pronte le magliette per uscire con gli amici.


L'ho pensato anche io.
Ma non avendo figli così grandi non osavo...
Però ricordo quando sono stata sedicenne. In effetti avrei notato meno l'assenza di un genitore ma mi sarei comunque chiesta dove cavolo potesse andare quasi tutte le sere


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anche io.
> Ma non avendo figli così grandi non osavo...
> Però ricordo quando sono stata sedicenne. In effetti avrei notato meno l'assenza di un genitore ma mi sarei comunque chiesta dove cavolo potesse andare quasi tutte le sere


Se avessi visto uscire mia madre o mio padre mi sarei posta molte domande: erano sempre sempre a casa. Quando esco io i figli sono tranquillissimi da sempre.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A sedici anni si lamenta? Vorrà sapere se sono pronte le magliette per uscire con gli amici.



anche ma non solo.. non è stupido anzi..


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto,per quanto vale ti sono vicino,so' esattamente come ti senti.....da osservatore ti direi che sicuramente tu sei ancora innamorato di lei ma non scommetterei sul "viceversa",non è una sbandata di poco tempo e con una persona sola,forse qui c'è sotto qualcosa di piu' "profondo". Se fossi obbligato a scommettere (non mi piace) direi che se non la lasci tu ti lascia lei....non che te lo stia augurando,se tu hai speranza e quello che vuoi è tornare con lei io faccio il tifo per te,sia chiaro,pero' mi fa' riflettere che una delle prime cose a cui hai pensato è stato procurarti qualcosa di probante e valido ai fini giudiziari. In ogni caso un abbraccio forte.


Ti ringrazio molto


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Molto molto poco.. mi chiedeva sempre il "permesso".. in senso bonario intendetelo.


Pero ascolta.
Sono tre mesi che è andata fuori di testa.
Può essere davvero che abbia deciso di farsi la sua vita, ora che il figlio è comunque grandicello.
Sta agendo in modo sconsiderato e poco maturo, questo è certo. 
Ma non credo sia terrorizzata dalle conseguenze.
Sai cosa? Le foto dell'investigatore le potrai usare contro di lei...ma non penso che si possa definire una madre indegna perchè esce spesso la sera. Il figlio ha 16 anni e non è che lo abbandona a casa solo e disperato.
Parere mio però.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anche io.
> Ma non avendo figli così grandi non osavo...
> Però ricordo quando sono stata sedicenne. In effetti avrei notato meno l'assenza di un genitore ma mi sarei comunque chiesta dove cavolo potesse andare quasi tutte le sere





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se avessi visto uscire mia madre o mio padre mi sarei posta molte domande: erano sempre sempre a casa. Quando esco io i figli sono tranquillissimi da sempre.


L'assenza è evidente .. e sapere dovè mi disgusta


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Pero ascolta.
> Sono tre mesi che è andata fuori di testa.
> Può essere davvero che abbia deciso di farsi la sua vita, ora che il figlio è comunque grandicello.
> Sta agendo in modo sconsiderato e poco maturo, questo è certo.
> ...



Forse idegna no.. ma traditrice si..


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se avessi visto uscire mia madre o mio padre mi sarei posta molte domande: erano sempre sempre a casa. Quando esco io i figli sono tranquillissimi da sempre.


Anche i miei non uscivano mai di sera.
Anzi, mi lamentavo un pò di questo 
Molte donne, anche dopo i figli, riescono a mantenersi dei piccoli  spazi per i propri interessi, nella migliore delle ipotesi qualche oretta una volta a settimana per dedicarsi a un particolare hobby o sport. 
Ma se sua moglie prima non usciva mai, nemmeno una sera a settimana, il cambiamento è troppo repentino


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Forse idegna no.. ma traditrice si..


Certo. Ha delle mancanze fortissime verso di te. Tu marito.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anche i miei non uscivano mai di sera.
> Anzi, mi lamentavo un pò di questo
> Molte donne, anche dopo i figli, riescono a mantenersi dei piccoli  spazi per i propri interessi, nella migliore delle ipotesi qualche oretta una volta a settimana per dedicarsi a un particolare hobby o sport.
> Ma se sua moglie prima non usciva mai, nemmeno una sera a settimana, il cambiamento è troppo repentino


Un utente ha aperto in privé una discussione sul suo malessere che ha comportato anche un tradimento, mi pare non fondamentale rispetto al malessere, forse la moglie di Beatl sta vivendo un momento di crisi simile.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente ha aperto in privé una discussione sul suo malessere che ha comportato anche un tradimento, mi pare non fondamentale rispetto al malessere, forse la moglie di Beatl sta vivendo un momento di crisi simile.


Do un'occhiata ... Grazie


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma sapete che sono talmente coglione che in fondo in fondo ho ancora un piccolissimo barlume di speranza? So che non dovrei.. ma non riesco a mentire a me stesso


ti capisco, si chiama nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia, l'ho fatto anche io, e' rassicurante, ma alla lunga gravemente controproducente... stai su.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ti capisco, si chiama nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia, l'ho fatto anche io, e' rassicurante, ma alla lunga gravemente controproducente... stai su.



So benissimo quale è' la scelta giusta da fare... ma è durissima.

Mi ha appena detto che non andrà più a cantare...è nervosa e tesa come una corda di violino.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> So benissimo quale è' la scelta giusta da fare... ma è durissima.
> 
> Mi ha appena detto che non andrà più a cantare...è nervosa e tesa come una corda di violino.


mi dispiace per quello che ti sta facendo passare, ricordati sempre di come ti stai sentendo. questo dolore. chi te lo causa. magari aiuta a farti allontanare se e' quello che vuoi.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> mi dispiace per quello che ti sta facendo passare, ricordati sempre di come ti stai sentendo. questo dolore. chi te lo causa. magari aiuta a farti allontanare se e' quello che vuoi.


è un misto di dolore.. attaccamento.. amore.... delusione.. incredulità e paura

So che passerà .. e questo che mi fa aggiungere rabbia.

In 16 anni ho investito il massimo.. facendo scelte solo in ottica del nostro benessere e soddisfazione come coppia e famiglia ..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> è un misto di dolore.. attaccamento.. amore.... delusione.. incredulità e paura
> 
> So che passerà .. e questo che mi fa aggiungere rabbia.
> 
> In 16 anni ho investito il massimo.. facendo scelte solo in ottica del nostro benessere e soddisfazione come coppia e famiglia ..


Perché sei convinto che sia la fine? Non può essere solo una crisi che potreste superare? Se tu vuoi, ovvio.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Lo sto già facendo...ma devo a me stesso ed a lei il riuscire a sentire parole oneste da parte sua



Mi sa che non le sentirai ...finche non dimostrerai con i fatti che tu sai ...
magari lo hai gia fatto e me lo sono persa...
Cioè pensaci non puoi continuare a vedere e non dire ed accettare le sue cavolate...


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sei convinto che sia la fine? Non può essere solo una crisi che potreste superare? Se tu vuoi, ovvio.


La situazione vista da fuori è disperata.. lei persa per uno.. e con una ulteriore relazione probabilmente di lunga durata.
Io tenterò l'impossibile...


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sa che non le sentirai ...finche non dimostrerai con i fatti che tu sai ...
> magari lo hai gia fatto e me lo sono persa...
> Cioè pensaci non puoi continuare a vedere e non dire ed accettare le sue cavolate...


Si oggi ho in mano le prove provate.. fino a ieri sera erano solo prove "per me"...
vabbè discorso lungo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La situazione vista da fuori è disperata.. lei persa per uno.. e con una ulteriore relazione probabilmente di lunga durata.
> Io tenterò l'impossibile...


Se dovessero finire tutti i matrimoni per un'evasione non ci sarebbero molti matrimoni.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si oggi ho in mano le prove provate.. fino a ieri sera erano solo prove "per me"...
> vabbè discorso lungo.



Il lungo discorso fallo a lei ...
subito ...
che comunque mi sembra che anche vostro figlio comnci a risentirne di questa situazione...
Farà sempre più domande e cosa fai contunuia mentire anche a lui?
Ma lei ricorda di avere un figlio ?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dovessero finire tutti i matrimoni per un'evasione non ci sarebbero molti matrimoni.


Una evasione se ne parla, per carità... mi costa una fatica enorme, ma se ne parla

ma qui in contemporanea c'è una terza persona che non so da quanto frequenta.. so solo che è sposata e non vive qui .. forse roba vecchia che in questo periodo si è rinnovata (le telefonate danno idea di 2 molto molto "amici" ma che non si vedevano da un po')


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dovessero finire tutti i matrimoni per un'evasione non ci sarebbero molti matrimoni.


Concordo.
Infatti la maggior dei matrimoni falliti sono dovuti al fatto di non sopportarsi e non stimarsi più. Tradimenti o meno di mezzo.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il lungo discorso fallo a lei ...
> subito ...
> che comunque mi sembra che anche vostro figlio comnci a risentirne di questa situazione...
> Farà sempre più domande e cosa fai contunuia mentire anche a lui?
> *Ma lei ricorda di avere un figlio* ?


Nervosa e scostante con lui..una pena.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Infatti la maggior dei matrimoni falliti sono dovuti al fatto di non sopportarsi e non stimarsi più. Tradimenti o meno di mezzo.



Infatti io, per dirla tutta, non vorrei finisse.. ma devo essere aiutato anche da parte sua.. non posso accettare uno status quo simile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Misto chiedendo come fare.. lei in questo momento non riesce a stargli dietro.. *troppe uscite serali, troppe scuse per prendersi quelle ore durante il giorno*...
> Non in grado di gestire una casa.
> Non so come fare... per fortuna ho i miei suoceri che sono sante persone e mi hanno sempre dato una mano





beatl ha detto:


> *Ma sapete che sono talmente coglione *che in fondo in fondo ho ancora un piccolissimo barlume di speranza? So che non dovrei.. ma non riesco a mentire a me stesso



mi sembra impossibile che si arrivi a certi eccessi

sono basita


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Una evasione se ne parla, per carità... mi costa una fatica enorme, ma se ne parla
> 
> ma qui in contemporanea c'è una terza persona che non so da quanto frequenta.. so solo che è sposata e non vive qui .. forse roba vecchia che in questo periodo si è rinnovata (le telefonate danno idea di 2 molto molto "amici" ma che non si vedevano da un po')


Perché hai così paura di chiederle chiarimenti? Un rapporto vecchio può essere solo un'amicizia.


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Una evasione se ne parla, per carità... mi costa una fatica enorme, ma se ne parla
> 
> ma qui in contemporanea c'è una terza persona che non so da quanto frequenta.. so solo che è sposata e non vive qui .. forse roba vecchia che in questo periodo si è rinnovata (le telefonate danno idea di 2 molto molto "amici" ma che non si vedevano da un po')


Ma magari con questa vecchia conoscenza non c'è nulla di fisico.
Potrebbe esserci intimità dovuta a una antica amicizia, un flirtare ma nulla di più.
Il tizio che frequenta attualmente è libero?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché hai così paura di chiederle chiarimenti? Un rapporto vecchio può essere solo un'amicizia.





Anais ha detto:


> Ma magari con questa vecchia conoscenza non c'è nulla di fisico.
> Potrebbe esserci intimità dovuta a una antica amicizia, un flirtare ma nulla di più.
> Il tizio che frequenta attualmente è libero?



Si chiamano "amore" .. lui chiede a lei se ci sia qualcun altro oltre a me e lei nega, prendendo per il culo tutti e tre.

Il tizio che frequenta è libero.. si.. ma ha un figlio che ieri sera sono andati a prendere insieme!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La situazione vista da fuori è disperata.. lei persa per uno.. e con una ulteriore relazione probabilmente di lunga durata.
> Io tenterò l'impossibile...



Anch'io ho pensato spesso alla situazione vista da fuori...mamma mia...ma non fa testo perché l'attore deve essere dentro la scena. Ricordati che ci sei tu, col tuo vissuto di coppia, lì dentro.

Ora ho una domanda scabrosa, scabrosissima da porti:

mettiamo che tua moglie si riveli essere una seriale, come sono tanti uomini. Una, cioè, che ha bisogno di avere altri uomini per solo sesso, nessun coinvolgimento sentimentale, magari di tanto in tanto. 
Solo tu alberghi nel suo cuore.
Potresti mai continuare una convivenza con lei?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si chiamano "amore" .. lui chiede a lei se ci sia qualcun altro oltre a me e lei nega, prendendo per il culo tutti e tre.
> 
> Il tizio che frequenta è libero.. si.. ma ha un figlio che ieri sera sono andati a prendere insieme!!!!!!!!!!!!


In ogni rapporto ci sono consuetudini che possono indicare quello che intenderebbero anche gli altri o no. Parlale!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si chiamano "amore" .. lui chiede a lei se ci sia qualcun altro oltre a me e lei nega, prendendo per il culo tutti e tre.
> 
> Il tizio che frequenta è libero.. si.. ma ha un figlio che ieri sera sono andati a prendere insieme!!!!!!!!!!!!


Va beh.
Ma il tono qual'è? Uno può anche dire scherzosamente amore o tesssoro. Se ci si conosce da secoli.
Io non ho mai chiamato così nessuno (ma manco i miei fidanzati) ma sento amici che talvolta si appellano così.
E chiedere se c'è un altro nella vita di lei può essere un chiedere per parlare, spettegolare.
Hai proprio sentito chiaramente che hanno una relazione sessuale? 

Sul fatto di essere andata a prendere il figlio di lui, conferma che è uscita di senno e che tiene molto a questo uomo


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho pensato spesso alla situazione vista da fuori...mamma mia...ma non fa testo perché l'attore deve essere dentro la scena. Ricordati che ci sei tu, col tuo vissuto di coppia, lì dentro.
> 
> Ora ho una domanda scabrosa, scabrosissima da porti:
> 
> ...


Ma lui ha detto che in passato non usciva mai.
Mi pare più una che si comporta così proprio perchè non sa gestire la situazione


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho pensato spesso alla situazione vista da fuori...mamma mia...ma non fa testo perché l'attore deve essere dentro la scena. Ricordati che ci sei tu, col tuo vissuto di coppia, lì dentro.
> 
> Ora ho una domanda scabrosa, scabrosissima da porti:
> 
> ...



Domanda "cattiva", che aspettavo...

non so rispondere ora come ora... mi viene da dire, conoscendomi, che non resisterei.. però .. non so


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma magari con questa vecchia conoscenza non c'è nulla di fisico.
> Potrebbe esserci *intimità dovuta a una antica amicizia, un flirtare ma nulla di più.*
> Il tizio che frequenta attualmente è libero?



Ma pensi che un marito innamorato come lui non ne sarebbe lo stesso addolorato?
Una storia extra, più un amico intimo...e poi cos'altro ci vogliamo aggiungere?
Allora che ci sta a fare beatl?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni rapporto ci sono consuetudini che possono indicare quello che intenderebbero anche gli altri o no. Parlale!!!!!!!!!!!





Anais ha detto:


> Va beh.
> Ma il tono qual'è? Uno può anche dire scherzosamente amore o tesssoro. Se ci si conosce da secoli.
> Io non ho mai chiamato così nessuno (ma manco i miei fidanzati) ma sento amici che talvolta si appellano così.
> E chiedere se c'è un altro nella vita di lei può essere un chiedere per parlare, spettegolare.
> ...



Le parlerò... intanto lei nega spudoratamente anche su questo.. e se fosse solo una amicizia non avrebbe senso farlo


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma pensi che un marito innamorato come lui non ne sarebbe lo stesso addolorato?
> Una storia extra, più un amico intimo...e poi cos'altro ci vogliamo aggiungere?
> Allora che ci sta a fare beatl?


Si infatti...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La situazione vista da fuori è disperata.. lei persa per uno.. e con una ulteriore relazione probabilmente di lunga durata.
> Io tenterò l'impossibile...



Lei persa di uno ma non detto che lui sia disposto a lasciare la moglie per coronare un sogno d'amore...
Sai i fattori sono tanati da prendere in considerazione ...
E il primo passo per me è metterla difronte al fatto compiuto senza tante domande e chiedere piuttosto le sue intenzioni...
Cosa che se ho capito bene lei non mette in dubbio il  suo amore per te e neanche la vostra coppia , ma le piace frequentare anche l'altro per quali ragioni poi bhò .... devi scoprirlo ...e comunque non ti andranno bene visto e considerato che se dinuovo ho capito bene hai le idee ben chiare su cosa intendi avere da un rapporto ...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Le parlerò... intanto lei nega spudoratamente anche su questo.. e se fosse solo una amicizia non avrebbe senso farlo


Ha senso se tiene a te, non vuole perderti e sa che tu non accettersti.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Intanto per ritornare al discorso amicizia con il tale.. quando parla con lui ha un tono di voce che MAI ho sentito a mia moglie in 16 anni... MAI


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma lui ha detto che in passato non usciva mai.
> Mi pare più una che si comporta così proprio perchè non sa gestire la situazione




Ma guarda, sull'uscire mai è meglio non farci affidamento per trovare evidenze in quel senso.
Dimentichi che la giornata è lunga e se ognuno lavorava...queste belle cose si possono benissimo fare in pieno giorno, prima del rientro a casa.


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si infatti...



scusa, ma tu che conosci tua moglie, secondo te cosa l'ha spinta a rimanere con te e a non farsi una vita come vuole, a quanto pare "avventurosa"?
che idea ti sei fatto?
può essere che lei in realtà non abbia mai messo in conto una separazione?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu che conosci tua moglie, secondo te cosa l'ha spinta a rimanere con te e a non farsi una vita come vuole, a quanto pare "avventurosa"?
> che idea ti sei fatto?
> può essere che lei in realtà non abbia mai messo in conto una separazione?


Secondo me lei non l'ha mai messa in conto.. anche adesso parla al futuro di cose che dovremmo fare insieme. Perchè resta con me? ottima domanda... amore? abitudine? convenienza?


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Intanto per ritornare al discorso amicizia con il tale.. quando parla con lui ha un tono di voce che MAI ho sentito a mia moglie in 16 anni... MAI



Io temo solo che tu ti stia oltremodo avvelenando l'animo tutte le volte che senti queste conversazioni.
Sono sicura che dopo ti ci vuole un po' per recuperare le energie mentali e fisiche, anche di questo lei ti dovrà "risarcire".
Ora qualcuno mi dirà che è inopportuno, illegale e anche poco etico fare quello che fai tu, ma io ti dico che tutti i mezzi sono leciti per arrivare a quella verità che viene così vergognosamente tenuta nascosta proprio a te, che sei il marito.
Scusa se oggi mi leggi un po' riscaldata, è che mi indignano troppo questi comportamenti...


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io temo solo che tu ti stia oltremodo avvelenando l'animo tutte le volte che senti queste conversazioni.
> Sono sicura che dopo ti ci vuole un po' per recuperare le energie mentali e fisiche, anche di questo lei ti dovrà "risarcire".
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che è inopportuno, illegale e anche poco etico fare quello che fai tu, ma io ti dico che tutti i mezzi sono leciti per arrivare a quella verità che viene così vergognosamente tenuta nascosta proprio a te, che sei il marito.
> Scusa se oggi mi leggi un po' riscaldata, è che mi indignano troppo questi comportamenti...



Io cmq queste conversazioni le uso esclusivamente a scopo personale.. non le utilizzerò mai contro di lei.. servono e sono servite a me per sapere. E' poco etico, ne sono convinto anche io... ogni tanto ci penso.. ma ci sono un paio di particolari non riferibili che rendono la cosa meno "poco etica" di quanto sembri.. ad esempio il telefono che usa non è il suo.. ma vabbè


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo me lei non l'ha mai messa in conto.. anche adesso parla al futuro di cose che dovremmo fare insieme. Perchè resta con me? ottima domanda... amore? abitudine? convenienza?



ma allora hai considerato l'idea di spiazzarla, e sparire per un po'?
per vedere come si comporta


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

non vorrei che fosse come sospetto io...
ci sono delle persone così, ci sono tra uomini e donne.
Persone che si legano in matrimonio, persone a cui piace la famiglia, ma che hanno il bisogno di avere anche questo tipo di evasione all'esterno.
E il più delle volte te ne accorgi dopo anni e anni, proprio da un piccolo errore che commettono.
Per il resto, sono ottime mogli o mariti. Io non pensavo che fosse possibile non accorgersene, invece...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu che conosci tua moglie, secondo te cosa l'ha spinta a rimanere con te e a non farsi una vita come vuole, a quanto pare "avventurosa"?
> che idea ti sei fatto?
> *può essere che lei in realtà non abbia mai messo in conto una separazione*?



Infatti è quello che penso anche io...

E' lui che deve decidere o fuori o dentro la mia vita...e che cazzo....


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora hai considerato l'idea di spiazzarla, e sparire per un po'?
> per vedere come si comporta


Fosse facile.. come faccio.. lavoro, casa, figlio, cane...

i miei sono venuti a trovarmi per fortuna


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> non vorrei che fosse come sospetto io...
> ci sono delle persone così, ci sono tra uomini e donne.
> Persone che si legano in matrimonio, persone a cui piace la famiglia, ma che hanno il bisogno di avere anche questo tipo di evasione all'esterno.
> E il più delle volte te ne accorgi dopo anni e anni, proprio da un piccolo errore che commettono.
> Per il resto, sono ottime mogli o mariti. Io *non pensavo che fosse possibile non accorgersene*, invece...


Esatto... tutto per un piccolo, misero ed insignificante "click" su un tablet, dimenticato. Altrimenti sarebbe tutto come prima probabilmente


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo me lei non l'ha mai messa in conto.. anche adesso parla al futuro di cose che dovremmo fare insieme. Perchè resta con me? ottima domanda... amore? abitudine? convenienza?




Per tutti e tre ...
Solo non riesce a capire che tu non sei tanto d'accordo sul suo comportamento...


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io cmq queste conversazioni le uso esclusivamente a scopo personale.. non le utilizzerò mai contro di lei.. servono e sono servite a me per sapere. E' poco etico, ne sono convinto anche io... ogni tanto ci penso.. ma ci sono un paio di particolari non riferibili che rendono la cosa meno "poco etica" di quanto sembri.. ad esempio il telefono che usa non è il suo.. ma vabbè




Ma ti capisco non bene, benissimo, e ti dico anche che fai benissimo.
La verità bisogna saperla in tutti i modi, certo che le usi a scopo personale, per conoscere.
E comunque sei in una botte di ferro in ogni caso: se il telefono non è il suo...


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ti capisco non bene, benissimo, e ti dico anche che fai benissimo.
> La verità bisogna saperla in tutti i modi, certo che le usi a scopo personale, per conoscere.
> E comunque sei in una botte di ferro in ogni caso: se il telefono non è il suo...


il tel è il mio... millemila testimoni che ho sempre usato quel tel da me comprato.. che solo di recente ho cambiato in favore di uno nuovo.. ha cominciato ad usarlo lei... io non ho fatto nulla di che sul tel rispetto a prima


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Fosse facile.. come faccio.. lavoro, casa, figlio, cane...
> 
> i miei sono venuti a trovarmi per fortuna




ma dimmi una cosa: i tuoi sono all'oscuro di tutto?
E, se sì, come fai a non fartene accorgere che stai così internamente?


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> il tel è il mio... millemila testimoni che ho sempre usato quel tel da me comprato.. che solo di recente ho cambiato in favore di uno nuovo.. ha cominciato ad usarlo lei... io non ho fatto nulla di che sul tel rispetto a prima




...l'avevo capito. E qui stai tranquillo.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma dimmi una cosa: i tuoi sono all'oscuro di tutto?
> E, se sì, come fai a non fartene accorgere che stai così internamente?


i miei sanno tutto e mi stanno dando una grande mano per fortuna


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Intanto per ritornare al discorso amicizia con il tale.. quando parla con lui ha un tono di voce che MAI ho sentito a mia moglie in 16 anni... MAI


Comunque frequentando il forum ho letto di uomini e donne, che amano talmente profondamente i propri compagni da essere disposti ad andare sopra tutto, a lavorare durissimo per ritrovare una sorta di unità di coppia.
E la cosa che mi colpisce tanto è che lo fanno per IL partner. E non per paura delle conseguenze che una separazione porta con sè, o perchè sono dilaniati dal timore di fare del male ai figli.
Perchè la vera chiave del successo sta proprio nell'amore che si prova ancora verso la persona che ci sta accanto. Nel sentire che si sta meglio con...che senza...nonostante tutto.
Solo quelle unioni possono veramente salvarsi.
E sento tanta tristezza, perchè mi rendo conto che io sarei restata con il mio compagno, esclusivamente per non danneggiare i figli e per non doverli vedere passare da una casa all'altra.
Mi sono battuta per salvare la mia reazione ma non per affetto verso di lui. Ed è questo il reale motivo del fallimento.
Caro Beatl, perchè non parli chiarissimo con lei, dille che sai tutto. Non ha senso continuare a origliare le sue telefonate o ossessionarti con i suoi spostamenti. Ti stai solo logorando e magari, vedi anche cose che non esistono (parlo dell'antico amico)
Dille che sai. Falle vedere le foto.
E dille che nonostante tutto tieni ancora a lei, chiedile che intenzioni ha.
E se è disposta, in futuro, ad iniziare una terapia di coppia.
Almeno saprai di averle tentate tutte tuttissime


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Fosse facile.. come faccio.. lavoro, casa, figlio, cane...
> 
> i miei sono venuti a trovarmi per fortuna


Scusami......

ti faccio notare che, dopo avere elencato i torti di tua moglie, che sono tanti e se continuiamo
a scavare ancora un po salta fuori che ha pure sparato a Kennedy, sei ancora qui con dubbi, speranze, 
incertezze, tentennamenti.
Ma quando le parli del problema se cosi incerto?
Perché le persone, spesso, fanno quello che è loro consentito fare.
Chiudi il discorso, niente spiegazioni, niente discussioni, vai dall avvocato e falle scrivere da lui.
Non è una mossa impegnativa, è solo una comunicazione ufficiale del fatto che vuoi chiedere la 
separazione (ci si può fermare in qualunque momento) così le fai capire che non state giocando.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Scusami......
> 
> ti faccio notare che, dopo avere elencato i torti di tua moglie, che sono tanti e *se continuiamo
> a scavare ancora un po salta fuori che ha pure sparato a Kennedy*, sei ancora qui con dubbi, speranze,
> ...


Ti ringrazio perchè mi ha regalato una risata


----------



## Diletta (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Comunque frequentando il forum ho letto di uomini e donne, che amano talmente profondamente i propri compagni da essere disposti ad andare sopra tutto, a lavorare durissimo per ritrovare una sorta di unità di coppia.
> E la cosa che mi colpisce tanto è che lo fanno per IL partner. E non per paura delle conseguenze che una separazione porta con sè, o perchè sono dilaniati dal timore di fare del male ai figli.
> Perchè la vera chiave del successo sta proprio nell'amore che si prova ancora verso la persona che ci sta accanto. Nel sentire che si sta meglio con...che senza...nonostante tutto.
> Solo quelle unioni possono veramente salvarsi.
> ...




Bravissima !! :up::up:


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Fosse facile.. come faccio.. lavoro, casa, figlio, cane...
> 
> i miei sono venuti a trovarmi per fortuna



ok, è difficile, ma un modo si trova
esci a cena col figlio, il cane lo appioppi temporaneamente ai tuoi...
insomma, ti rendi evanescente, il che dovrebbe anche farti bene, peraltro


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Comunque frequentando il forum ho letto di uomini e donne, che amano talmente profondamente i propri compagni da essere disposti ad andare sopra tutto, a lavorare durissimo per ritrovare una sorta di unità di coppia.
> E la cosa che mi colpisce tanto è che lo fanno per IL partner. E non per paura delle conseguenze che una separazione porta con sè, o perchè sono dilaniati dal timore di fare del male ai figli.
> Perchè la vera chiave del successo sta proprio nell'amore che si prova ancora verso la persona che ci sta accanto. Nel sentire che si sta meglio con...che senza...nonostante tutto.
> Solo quelle unioni possono veramente salvarsi.
> ...


In questo tempo ho provato a capire se la odio, se mi fa schifo, se la detesto e chissà quali altri peggiori sentimenti. Io sono uno che sta bene da solo... sempre stato... ma lai mi faceva stare meglio, molto meglio. Ed infatti ogni cosa la farei per lei.. se fosse per me.. probabilmente le avrei già tirato "due calci nel sedere".. metaforici


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> il tel è il mio... millemila testimoni che ho sempre usato quel tel da me comprato.. che solo di recente ho cambiato in favore di uno nuovo.. ha cominciato ad usarlo lei... io non ho fatto nulla di che sul tel rispetto a prima



Ciao Beatl..senza ironia..prendi il toro per le corna.
Un suggerimento..un'amica super troia,aprendo la porta di casa,si e'trovata davanti,marito,figli,suocera,sua madre..in piedi a braccia conserte a guardarla.......non solo non ha mai piu'tradito..ma mi confesso' che sesso con il marito a mille.dopo quella sera la inseguiva per casa...:smile::smile::smile:

che ne dici???


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Beatl..senza ironia..prendi il toro per le corna.
> Un suggerimento..un'amica super troia,aprendo la porta di casa,si e'trovata davanti,marito,figli,suocera,sua madre..in piedi a braccia conserte a guardarla.......non solo non ha mai piu'tradito..ma mi confesso' che sesso con il marito a mille.dopo quella sera la inseguiva per casa...:smile::smile::smile:
> 
> che ne dici???


ahah ..

cmq il paradosso è che il sesso fra noi va benissimo!


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissima !! :up::up:


E' che vi invidio un pò.
Io l'unico vero amore che ho mai saputo provare è verso i figli. Ed è enorme è totalizzante.
Con un uomo non sono mai riuscita a "lasciarmi andare".


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> il tel è il mio... millemila testimoni che ho sempre usato quel tel da me comprato.. che solo di recente ho cambiato in favore di uno nuovo.. ha cominciato ad usarlo lei... io non ho fatto nulla di che sul tel rispetto a prima


Ma vedi che è scema quindi?
Non può essere una traditrice seriale, altrimenti non userebbe un telefono datole da te e settato da te


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' che vi invidio un pò.
> Io l'unico vero amore che ho mai saputo provare è verso i figli. Ed è enorme è totalizzante.
> Con un uomo non sono mai riuscita a "lasciarmi andare".



Boh mia moglie è/era/sarà il massimo per me...

d'altra parte fu lei a cercarmi.. a "farsi chiamare". da quel giorno non ci siamo mai lasciati


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma vedi che è scema quindi?
> Non può essere una traditrice seriale, altrimenti non userebbe un telefono datole da te e settato da te


Na.. è che non capisce veramente NULLA di ste cose.. è convinta che si debba avere l'accesso alla SIM per poter controllare


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, è difficile, ma un modo si trova
> esci a cena col figlio, il cane lo appioppi temporaneamente ai tuoi...
> insomma, ti rendi evanescente, il che dovrebbe anche farti bene, peraltro


L'importante è che stia con il figlio.
Altrimenti questo poverino si trova di botto entrambi i genitori che escono più di lui


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ahah ..
> 
> cmq il paradosso è che il sesso fra noi va benissimo!


non e'un paradosso..pure io tradisco ma a casa va benissimo


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Na.. è che non capisce veramente NULLA di ste cose.. è convinta che si debba avere l'accesso alla SIM per poter controllare


Ma il PIN di accesso al telefono l'ha cambiato?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> L'importante è che stia con il figlio.
> Altrimenti questo poverino si trova di botto entrambi i genitori che escono più di lui



Infatti il figlio, che si sta dimostrando più saggio di entrambi noi, sta passando qualche giorno dai suoceri (cosa peraltro di consuetudine, quindi nessun eccessivo sbattimento emotivo, per fortuna) .. cmq si vede che non è sereno


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma il PIN di accesso al telefono l'ha cambiato?



boh non lo so.. non è determinante...


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'un paradosso..pure io tradisco ma a casa va benissimo


Sarai paradossale pure te!


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ahah ..
> 
> cmq il paradosso è che il sesso fra noi va benissimo!


Va beh. Allora capisco ancora meno.
Sai tutto, sei schifato, non dormi, non mangi...lei ti tratta così...e ci vai pure a letto?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sarai paradossale pure te!



lo so.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Va beh. Allora capisco ancora meno.
> Sai tutto, sei schifato, non dormi, non mangi...lei ti tratta così...e ci vai pure a letto?


si, come fai? questo non lo capisco neanche io...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo me lei non l'ha mai messa in conto.. anche adesso parla al futuro di cose che dovremmo fare insieme. Perchè resta con me? ottima domanda... amore? abitudine? convenienza?


Resta con te, perché non ti sei mai accorto di nulla e perché l'hai sempre lasciata fare. E' ovvio.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Beatl..senza ironia..prendi il toro per le corna.
> Un suggerimento..un'amica super troia,aprendo la porta di casa,si e'trovata davanti,marito,figli,suocera,sua madre..in piedi a braccia conserte a guardarla.......non solo non ha mai piu'tradito..ma mi confesso' che sesso con il marito a mille.dopo quella sera la inseguiva per casa...:smile::smile::smile:
> 
> che ne dici???


o madó che colpo sarebbe....
hahahah

carina come idea però ...


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Beatl..senza ironia..prendi il toro per le corna.
> Un suggerimento..un'amica super troia,aprendo la porta di casa,si e'trovata davanti,marito,figli,suocera,sua madre..in piedi a braccia conserte a guardarla.......non solo non ha mai piu'tradito..ma mi confesso' che sesso con il marito a mille.dopo quella sera la inseguiva per casa...:smile::smile::smile:
> 
> che ne dici???



ma era durante il pranzo di natale??
sembra un desiderata di Stermy


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Resta con te, perché non ti sei mai accorto di nulla e perché l'hai sempre lasciata fare. E' ovvio.


Probabile ...ma mi viene il dubbio lo faccia anche per il lato economico


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Probabile ...ma mi viene il dubbio lo faccia anche per il lato economico


Ah beh, se non lavora, e se grazie a te può godere del superfluo, questo è magari persino la vera ragione per cui ti ha sposato (vedi il mio decalogo:mrgreen


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah beh, se non lavora, e se grazie a te può godere del superfluo, questo è magari persino la vera ragione per cui ti ha sposato (vedi il mio decalogo:mrgreen


Ha lavorato sempre meno ...
Ora ha quasi tutto ...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma era durante il pranzo di natale??
> sembra un desiderata di Stermy


non e'favola.e'successo una sera,quando e'rientrata dal lavoro.Pensa Pantera,le vette dell'invornitismo..teneva in casa..il diario con le gesta erotiche in motel con l'amante.


----------



## cyemme (26 Giugno 2013)

anche io ho provato a mettergli davanti tutti i nostri amici, amici intimi, vecchi amici, testimoni di nozze, sembrava esserci una festa a casa nostra. dopo tutta una giornata di parole, alle 10 sera mi ha detto che ci voleva riprovare e alle 11 di sera è scappato in autostrada 120 km per raggiungere lei...
non sempre funziona.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> anche io ho provato a mettergli davanti tutti i nostri amici, amici intimi, vecchi amici, testimoni di nozze, sembrava esserci una festa a casa nostra. dopo tutta una giornata di parole, alle 10 sera mi ha detto che ci voleva riprovare e alle 11 di sera è scappato in autostrada 120 km per raggiungere lei...
> non sempre funziona.


dopo che ha detto che ci voleva riprovare sono tutti andati via?


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dopo che ha detto che ci voleva riprovare sono tutti andati via?



no
stermy lo hanno dovuto buttare fuori con l'ausilio della forza pubblica:rotfl:


----------



## cyemme (26 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dopo che ha detto che ci voleva riprovare sono tutti andati via?



si, ci siamo fidati tutti. eravamo stremati dalla giornata


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> si, ci siamo fidati tutti. eravamo stremati dalla giornata


quindi forse ha avuto paura di essere malmenato...
appena ha potuto si è volatilizzato...




Scusa so che può sembrare ironico per chi non l'ha vissuto...
Ma per chi l'ha vissuto non penso fosse tanto ironico..


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'favola.e'successo una sera,quando e'rientrata dal lavoro.Pensa Pantera,le vette dell'invornitismo..teneva in casa..il diario con le gesta erotiche in motel con l'amante.



ocio che tu il diario lo tieni qui


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> stermy lo hanno dovuto buttare fuori con l'ausilio della forza pubblica:rotfl:


C'era anche lui

allora avrebbero fatto bene a farlo rimanere:rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ha lavorato sempre meno ...
> *Ora ha quasi tutto *...


Amico...la tua storia somiglia alla mia (lei sgamata perchè poco pratica di tecnologia,e altro....) pero' su quello che hai scritto mi permetto di correggerti. Noi eravamo re e regina quando avevamo "le pezze ar culo" e dopo 20 anni,auto,megaappartamento a due piani e quant'altro non hai idea di come rimpiangevo i vecchi tempi. Lei ha quasi tutto scrivi tu,ma hai provato a pensare se le mancava qualcosa ? Glielo hai chiesto ? Premetto che non è una giustificazione per i suoi comportamenti,per me non è giustificabile quello che fa,come lo fa e da quanto lo fa,ma non sono io che devo decidere. Ti dico queste cose perchè esattamente come te ci sono passato dentro questa situazione (e ci sono ancora dentro a dire il vero....). Secondo me te sei preso ancora parecchio da lei,e non devi sentirti in colpa,non è una colpa,sei innamorato.Punto. E probabilmente saresti disposto a ripartire con lei (sempre secondo me...). Detto questo io le parlerei immediatamente,stasera,dicendole cosa provo per lei,che so tutto,che  sarei disposto a buttarmi tutto alle spalle,ma lei deve mettere le carte in tavole,e farti quantomeno sapere cosa prova per te. Il fatto di ascoltare le conversazioni o leggere i messaggi lo capisco benissimo...ma sappi che fanno male solo a te (sperimentato in prima persona....). 



E poi passa di qua che ci facciamo due birre


----------



## cyemme (26 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Amico...la tua storia somiglia alla mia (lei sgamata perchè poco pratica di tecnologia,e altro....) pero' su quello che hai scritto mi permetto di correggerti. Noi eravamo re e regina quando avevamo "le pezze ar culo" e dopo 20 anni,auto,megaappartamento a due piani e quant'altro non hai idea di come rimpiangevo i vecchi tempi. Lei ha quasi tutto scrivi tu,ma hai provato a pensare se le mancava qualcosa ? Glielo hai chiesto ? Premetto che non è una giustificazione per i suoi comportamenti,per me non è giustificabile quello che fa,come lo fa e da quanto lo fa,ma non sono io che devo decidere. Ti dico queste cose perchè esattamente come te ci sono passato dentro questa situazione (e ci sono ancora dentro a dire il vero....). Secondo me te sei preso ancora parecchio da lei,e non devi sentirti in colpa,non è una colpa,sei innamorato.Punto. E probabilmente saresti disposto a ripartire con lei (sempre secondo me...). Detto questo io le parlerei immediatamente,stasera,dicendole cosa provo per lei,che so tutto,che  sarei disposto a buttarmi tutto alle spalle,ma lei deve mettere le carte in tavole,e farti quantomeno sapere cosa prova per te. Il fatto di ascoltare le conversazioni o leggere i messaggi lo capisco benissimo...ma sappi che fanno male solo a te (sperimentato in prima persona....).
> 
> 
> 
> E poi passa di qua che ci facciamo due birre


Esatto,  mio marito mi ha detto che noi avevamo tutto:una casa, lavoro, la salute e una bimba. Ma questo tutto non è quello che vuole lui. Lui ha aggiunto che a 36 anni deve vivere. Sembrano tutti uguali, dicono le stesse cose.


----------



## eagle (26 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Esatto,  mio marito mi ha detto che noi avevamo tutto:una casa, lavoro, la salute e una bimba. Ma questo tutto non è quello che vuole lui. Lui ha aggiunto che a 36 anni deve vivere. Sembrano tutti uguali, dicono le stesse cose.


Vivere per trovare la felicità. Da qualche parte ho letto che alcuni temono che la felicità sia un bene molto lontano,
quasi irraggiungibile, motivo per cui corrono a più non posso nella speranza di avvicinarla, senza mai rendersi conto che più corrono e più se ne allontanano. Senza generalizzare, sembra che questa frenesia prenda buona parte dei traditori. Non ci resta che lasciarli andare per la loro strada (ottimista stasera! ).


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Vivere per trovare la felicità. Da qualche parte ho letto che alcuni temono che la felicità sia un bene molto lontano,
> quasi irraggiungibile, motivo per cui corrono a più non posso nella speranza di avvicinarla, senza mai rendersi conto che più corrono e più se ne allontanano. Senza generalizzare, sembra che questa frenesia prenda buona parte dei traditori. Non ci resta che lasciarli andare per la loro strada (ottimista stasera! ).




Sto discorso della "ricerca" della felicità io non l'ho mai capito fino in fondo..come forse una meta


----------



## eagle (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sto discorso della "ricerca" della felicità io non l'ho mai capito fino in fondo..come forse una meta


Forse bisogna correre più veloce...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ocio che tu il diario lo tieni qui


diario??non mi sembra collega felina..non ho mai descritto nulla.


----------



## passante (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> ...


ciao beatl, leggo solo oggi la tua storia e ti mando un abbraccio virtuale perchè mi spiace davvero  molto per tutta questa tua  sofferenza e la brutta situazione in cui ti trovi.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ciao beatl, leggo solo oggi la tua storia e ti mando un abbraccio virtuale perchè mi spiace davvero  molto per tutta questa tua  sofferenza e la brutta situazione in cui ti trovi.


Ti ringrazio molto,
Il parlarne e leggere le vostre parole é di per sé un grande aiuto morale.


----------



## Camomilla (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio molto,
> Il parlarne e leggere le vostre parole é di per sé un grande aiuto morale.


A che punto sei?Un abbraccione anche da parte mia!


----------



## emme76 (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sto discorso della "ricerca" della felicità io non l'ho mai capito fino in fondo..come forse una meta


la felicità è solo un attimo davvero...quello che si raggiunge è la serenità e la tranquillità


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ha lavorato sempre meno ...
> Ora ha quasi tutto ...


Ma quindi lei non lavora?

Ti consiglio, se davvero fossi intenzionato a proseguire con la separazione, di obbligarla a trovarsi lavoro prima di farle sapere le tue intenzioni e di smettere di avere rapporti (come conseguenza della scoperta) e di crearti qualche testimone che ti aiuti a rafforzare la tua tesi che la crisi matrimoniale è derivata dal suo tradimento e non viceversa.
Comunque parla col tuo avvocato di questa cosa...perché la differenza è molto importante.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> A che punto sei?Un abbraccione anche da parte mia!


siamo al punto in cui lei ha una paura terribile di essere beccata (già fatto tra l'altro) ed oggi se ne è stata buona buona... lui ha cambiato numero di telefono .. Inutile...
non ha capito che ho capito... È fuori di testa completamente... Negherebbe tutto..
domani ho le foto in mano e le parlo


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quindi lei non lavora?
> 
> Ti consiglio, se davvero fossi intenzionato a proseguire con la separazione, di obbligarla a trovarsi lavoro prima di farle sapere le tue intenzioni e di smettere di avere rapporti (come conseguenza della scoperta) e di crearti qualche testimone che ti aiuti a rafforzare la tua tesi che la crisi matrimoniale è derivata dal suo tradimento e non viceversa.
> Comunque parla col tuo avvocato di questa cosa...perché la differenza è molto importante.



Non so neanche più cosa voglio... se provare o meno ad impegnarsi in una recupero, sempre lei lo voglia.... 
grazie per i suggerimenti cmq ...
Oggi ho passato un pomeriggio ed una cena "normali".. dopo tanti giorni...  dai suoceri con tutta la famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non so neanche più cosa voglio... se provare o meno ad impegnarsi in una recupero, sempre lei lo voglia....
> grazie per i suggerimenti cmq ...
> Oggi ho passato un pomeriggio ed una cena "normali".. dopo tanti giorni...  dai suoceri con tutta la famiglia


Ma se tu volessi perdonarla pensi che potresti dopo averla sputtanata con i tuoi?


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se tu volessi perdonarla pensi che potresti dopo averla sputtanata con i tuoi?


Sicuramente si .. Appena parlato con i miei.. ennesima conferma che, oltre ad essere le uniche persone di cui mi posso veramente e sempre fidare, sono tra le persone più intelligenti (soprattutto mio padre) abbia mai conosciuto. Mi sostengono in ogni caso e mi hanno confermato che la scelta sta a me comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sicuramente si .. Appena parlato con i miei.. ennesima conferma che, oltre ad essere le uniche persone di cui mi posso veramente e sempre fidare, sono tra le persone più intelligenti (soprattutto mio padre) abbia mai conosciuto. Mi sostengono in ogni caso e mi hanno confermato che la scelta sta a me comunque.


Il problema non è la loro disponibilità. Te la vedi a trovarsi a natale dopo che sa che loro sanno?!


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è la loro disponibilità. Te la vedi a trovarsi a natale dopo che sa che loro sanno?!


Se andrà bene i mei rimarranno in disparte in questa storia ... Cioè non penso lei saprà che loro sanno. Ma non ci ho ancora pensato... Forse glielo dirò cmq... Non mi va di avere segreti


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Se andrà bene i mei rimarranno in disparte in questa storia ... Cioè non penso lei saprà che loro sanno. Ma non ci ho ancora pensato... Forse glielo dirò cmq...* Non mi va di avere segreti*


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


e' così... è una cosa che detesto... indipendentemente dall'interlocutore


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> e' così... è una cosa che detesto... indipendentemente dall'interlocutore


Ma se hai finto con lei fino ad ora per raccogliere prove usabili in caso di giudiziale!


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se hai finto con lei fino ad ora per raccogliere prove usabili in caso di giudiziale!


Si vabbe'.  È secondo te questo mi rende felice e pieno di gioia...


----------



## cyemme (26 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si vabbe'.  È secondo te questo mi rende felice e pieno di gioia...


Leggendoti mi sembra di rivivere la mia situazione. È bello sapere che ci sono uomini che non mollano e combattono per la propria famiglia. Immagino che in fondo a te stesso una parte di te spera che lei riconosca l'errore e ritorni realmente con te. Le prove, le foto sono ssolo un modo per reagire alla situazione. Ma alla fine vuoi o non vuoi che lei torni con la testa con te? Io a qs domanda non so rispondere.


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Leggendoti mi sembra di rivivere la mia situazione. È bello sapere che ci sono uomini che non mollano e combattono per la propria famiglia. Immagino che in fondo a te stesso una parte di te spera che lei riconosca l'errore e ritorni realmente con te. Le prove, le foto sono ssolo un modo per reagire alla situazione. Ma alla fine vuoi o non vuoi che lei torni con la testa con te? Io a qs domanda non so rispondere.


se ritorna in se stessa se ne parla .. Io la amo


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> se ritorna in se stessa se ne parla .. Io la amo


E visto che la ami ti sei fatto trattare da zerbinetto! Oh, ma renditi conto di una cosa, che lei è e probabilmente era una traditrice e di cazzi e sollazzi se ne è presi così tanto che sommando i cm si arriva alla luna. Una non diventa così bastarda di u botto, questa mente sapendo di mentire.


----------



## ferita (27 Giugno 2013)

*mah*

..è talmente surreale tutta questa storia che stento a crederci....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> ..è talmente surreale tutta questa storia che stento a crederci....


Sono due giorni che sono tentata di scriverlo ma vedo che tutti sembrano crederci e mi sono trattenuta
Ti quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono due giorni che sono tentata di scriverlo ma vedo che tutti sembrano crederci e mi sono trattenuta
> Ti quoto



perchè non ci credi?

Una donna che tradisce con più amanti... nulla di strano.
Un uomo che aspetta di avere le prove sotto mano per sbattergliele in faccia e metterla in un angolo... possibile. 

Cosa trovi di strano?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> perchè non ci credi?
> 
> Una donna che tradisce con più amanti... nulla di strano.
> Un uomo che aspetta di avere le prove sotto mano per sbattergliele in faccia e metterla in un angolo... possibile.
> ...


Trovo strano che lui ami ancora un siffatto mostro!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Trovo strano che lui ami ancora un siffatto mostro!



Tu trovi strano pure che si continuino ad amare i propri figli dopo aver scoperto che la madre ti tradiva...


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu trovi strano pure che si continuino ad amare i propri figli dopo aver scoperto che la madre ti tradiva...


Io penso che l'unica via giusta per un traditore sia volare fuori dalla porta con una bella pedata nel sederone. Senza se, senza ma e senza assoluzione perchè si hanno figli. Alla fine è solo da imputare al traditore i problemi che i figli avranno, perchè troppe seghe mentali, tanto dopo anni riciccia fuori il fatto che la mugliera adori lo sventrapapere o che il maritino fuori dalla casa viene chiamato Black&Deker!!! Suvvia, è molto più onesto il trapano di Nanjing, che tutte se le fa ma non è legato a nessuna!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu trovi strano pure che si continuino ad amare i propri figli dopo aver scoperto che la madre ti tradiva...


Cazzo... Manco se l'avessero trombata loro, poverini.

Il Saturno del Goya sei tu, Daniele?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono due giorni che sono tentata di scriverlo ma vedo che tutti sembrano crederci e mi sono trattenuta
> Ti quoto


quoto. l'avevo scritto anch'io, a un certo punto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> perchè non ci credi?
> 
> Una donna che tradisce con più amanti... nulla di strano.
> Un uomo che aspetta di avere le prove sotto mano per sbattergliele in faccia e metterla in un angolo... possibile.
> ...



il comportamento di lei non è normale


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

il racconto. Ogni giorno si aggiunge qualcosa. 
Boh non so, una mia sensazione ma posso tranquillamente sbagliarmi


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il comportamento di lei non è normale



Dici?

Non è che basta tradire per farlo con "intelligenza".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Non è che basta tradire per farlo con "intelligenza".



è vero
ma questa, da come viene descritta, sta fuori da ogni carità cristiana (è un modo di dire)


----------



## ferita (27 Giugno 2013)

La telecronaca minuto per minuto di quello che accade: è inverosimile, dai! Può essere vero (mah...), ma può essere qualcuno che non sa come passare il tempo!


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Vabbe ... se non ci credete scusate il disturbo.
Cmq leggervi mi è stato di aiuto.

Questa mattina le ho parlato ...ora sto con il cellulare e non posso scrivere a lungo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> La telecronaca minuto per minuto di quello che accade: è inverosimile, dai! Può essere vero (mah...), ma può essere qualcuno che non sa come passare il tempo!


quoto
E appena l'argomento tende ad affievolirsi aggiunge nuovi dettagli per far ripartire la conversazione


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> E appena l'argomento tende ad affievolirsi aggiunge nuovi dettagli per far ripartire la conversazione


mi fate un riassunto?


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> La telecronaca minuto per minuto di quello che accade: è inverosimile, dai! Può essere vero (mah...), ma può essere qualcuno che non sa come passare il tempo!





beatl ha detto:


> Vabbe ... se non ci credete scusate il disturbo.
> Cmq leggervi mi è stato di aiuto.
> 
> Questa mattina le ho parlato ...ora sto con il cellulare e non posso scrivere a lungo





farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> E appena l'argomento tende ad affievolirsi aggiunge nuovi dettagli per far ripartire la conversazione


Scusatemi ...
putroppo le cose sono così e mi piacerebbe non lo fossero.

Ringrazio chi mi ha supportato 

Arrivederci


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

quindi oggi le hai parlato? come e' andata?


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> quindi oggi le hai parlato? come e' andata?


Le ho detto tutto.e la sua reazione èstata disarmante...a parte continuare a negare...fin quasparte  davanti all'evidenza..ho dovuto raccontarle i particolari delle loro uscite per non riceve ulteriori falsità. Dopo ore di ciò non una lacrima, non un segno di pentimento..nulla.
Io esco 10 minuti per schiarirmi le idee ..e lei chiama l'altro (il terzo, quello che sta fuori) per dirgli di chiamare, da ora in poi, in forma anonima.
Poi chiama la sua amica per dirle di far finta che il numero di questo tizio fosse il numero di una sua conoscenza, e che fosse stata lei a chiamare dal cell di mia moglie.

A parte tutto continua a mentire sul fatto che con questo non si sia vista o sentita

Mi èservito parlarle ... Mi sono liberato di un peso


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Le ho detto tutto.e la sua reazione èstata disarmante...a parte continuare a negare...fin quasparte davanti all'evidenza..ho dovuto raccontarle i particolari delle loro uscite per non riceve ulteriori falsità. Dopo ore di ciò non una lacrima, non un segno di pentimento..nulla.
> Io esco 10 minuti per schiarirmi le idee *..e lei chiama l'altro (il terzo, quello che sta fuori) per dirgli di chiamare, da ora in poi, in forma anonima.
> Poi chiama la sua amica per dirle di far finta che il numero di questo tizio fosse il numero di una sua conoscenza, e che fosse stata lei a chiamare dal cell di mia moglie.
> 
> ...


come fai a saperlo?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Le ho detto tutto.e la sua reazione èstata disarmante...a parte continuare a negare...fin quasparte  davanti all'evidenza..ho dovuto raccontarle i particolari delle loro uscite per non riceve ulteriori falsità. Dopo ore di ciò non una lacrima, non un segno di pentimento..nulla.
> Io esco 10 minuti per schiarirmi le idee ..e lei chiama l'altro (il terzo, quello che sta fuori) per dirgli di chiamare, da ora in poi, in forma anonima.
> Poi chiama la sua amica per dirle di far finta che il numero di questo tizio fosse il numero di una sua conoscenza, e che fosse stata lei a chiamare dal cell di mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Ma non le hai mostrato le prove che hai?
Lei pensa ancora di poter "salvare" capra e cavoli mentendo, ovviamente... non puoi "stupirti" di questo dopo quello che hai scoperto.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come fai a saperlo?



Ecco appunto:diffi:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto:diffi:



Microfoni?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Microfoni?


Può essere......io propendo per una bella storia inventata


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Microfoni?



ci sono software apposta da installare sul cell che quando chiami o mandi sms ti fa sentire/leggere. con la tecnologia e' un casino tradire -.-


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere......io propendo per una bella storia inventata


guarda, comincio a sperarlo anche io


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Le ho detto tutto.e la sua reazione èstata disarmante...a parte continuare a negare...fin quasparte  davanti all'evidenza..ho dovuto raccontarle i particolari delle loro uscite per non riceve ulteriori falsità. Dopo ore di ciò non una lacrima, non un segno di pentimento..nulla.
> Io esco 10 minuti per schiarirmi le idee ..e lei chiama l'altro (il terzo, quello che sta fuori) per dirgli di chiamare, da ora in poi, in forma anonima.
> Poi chiama la sua amica per dirle di far finta che il numero di questo tizio fosse il numero di una sua conoscenza, e che fosse stata lei a chiamare dal cell di mia moglie.
> 
> ...


sembrerebbe che a lei non freghi nulla di te.


----------



## tesla (27 Giugno 2013)

ma beatl ha detto che ha 37 anni e il figlio 16?


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non le hai mostrato le prove che hai?
> Lei pensa ancora di poter "salvare" capra e cavoli mentendo, ovviamente... non puoi "stupirti" di questo dopo quello che hai scoperto.



Non so...penss che ancora dice che non posso avere la certezza che abbia avuto rapporti con lui...


----------



## viola di mare (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Le ho detto tutto.e la sua reazione èstata disarmante...a parte continuare a negare...fin quasparte davanti all'evidenza..ho dovuto raccontarle i particolari delle loro uscite per non riceve ulteriori falsità. Dopo ore di ciò non una lacrima, non un segno di pentimento..nulla.
> Io esco 10 minuti per schiarirmi le idee ..e lei chiama l'altro (il terzo, quello che sta fuori) per dirgli di chiamare, da ora in poi, in forma anonima.
> Poi chiama la sua amica per dirle di far finta che il numero di questo tizio fosse il numero di una sua conoscenza, e che fosse stata lei a chiamare dal cell di mia moglie.
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> come fai a saperlo?





farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto:diffi:





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ci sono software apposta da installare sul cell che quando chiami o mandi sms ti fa sentire/leggere. con la tecnologia e' un casino tradire -.-



ci sono delle App gratuite scaricabili da qualsiasi smartphone che registrano le conversazioni


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma beatl ha detto che ha 37 anni e il figlio 16?


Si...


----------



## erab (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non so...penss che ancora dice che non posso avere la certezza che abbia avuto rapporti con lui...


Continui ad agitarti come una trota nel retino.
Smettila.
Dille semplicemente "voglio il divorzio,voglio fuori dalla mia vita tu, i tuoi amanti e le tue balle" fine, anzi, faglielo
scrivere dall' avvocato.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

vabe' lei puo' dire quello che vuole ma quindi? TU come hai reagito? Le hai detto cara ho scoperto che mi tradisci, lei non e' vero, e tu ah ok vado a prendere una boccata d'aria? Non capisco... tutto come prima e se ti cerca ci vai pure a letto?


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> vabe' lei puo' dire quello che vuole ma quindi? TU come hai reagito? Le hai detto cara ho scoperto che mi tradisci, lei non e' vero, e tu ah ok vado a prendere una boccata d'aria? Non capisco... tutto come prima e se ti cerca ci vai pure a letto?


No... le ho detto che voglio separarmi...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No... le ho detto che voglio separarmi...


E perché si preoccupa di farsi chiamare con anonimo? Sempre in vista di una giudiziale?


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> E perché si preoccupa di farsi chiamare con anonimo? Sempre in vista di una giudiziale?


Quello lo ha detto prima


----------



## Anais (27 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ci sono delle App gratuite scaricabili da qualsiasi smartphone che registrano le conversazioni


Ma le app le puoi installare sul cellulare e registrano le telefonate che arrivano su quell'apparecchio.
Cioe'...dovrebbe entrare in possesso del telefonino della moglie per riascoltarle.
Altrimenti ci sono credo software spia che vanno installati e che trasmettono tutti i messaggi ricevuti e le chiamate anche ad un altro apparecchio (quello di beat).
Per questo e' meglio non farsi regalare un cellulare dal marito o dalla moglie 
Ma sono procedure non legali. E credo non utizzabili in una causa.


----------



## Anais (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere......io propendo per una bella storia inventata


Ma lo sai che quasi lo spero. Anche se temo sia vera.
A me tutta sta storia di spionaggio vario mi mette un'ansia notevole.
Perche' ormai io nella mia difficile separazione sto diventando paranoica.
Anlla fine petro' non riesco a non seguire questa serie a puntate...


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Posso garantirvi, purtroppo, che la storia è vera fino in fondo. E davvero il tempo saprei come impiegarlo fra lavoro e casa, se ne avessi di libero.

Domani vado dall'avvocato ...
Le ho detto di sciacquarsi la testa da tutte 'ste menate .. e di tornare a fare la persona normale.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Posso garantirvi, purtroppo, che la storia è vera fino in fondo. E davvero il tempo saprei come impiegarlo fra lavoro e casa, se ne avessi di libero.
> 
> Domani vado dall'avvocato ...
> Le ho detto di sciacquarsi la testa da tutte 'ste menate .. e di tornare a fare la persona normale.


Amico scusa ma non leggo tutto....in pratica lei fa sesso con 3 uomini se capisco bene??tu e 2 amanti??se e'cosi',non e'normale,e non sperare lo ritorni.


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico scusa ma non leggo tutto....in pratica lei fa sesso con 3 uomini se capisco bene??tu e 2 amanti??se e'cosi',non e'normale,e non sperare lo ritorni.


Uno sicuro.. un secondo non so


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Ovviamente dopo la verità sbattuta in faccia... dopo una prima reazione solo apparentemente controllata.. è "crollata"...
oggi pomeriggio.. scuse, promesse ecc ecc... la testa dice di mollare.. il cuore di provarci ancora 


Ad ogni modo, ridare fiducia sarebbe uno sforzo immenso... dubito il pensiero di quanto successo mi abbandonerà così facilmente.

Ora vi chiederete perchè, perchè ho aspettato così tanto a parlarle, lasciando che la situazione penosa venutasi a creare perdurasse per giorni e giorni... Beh.. poco da dire.. io sono fatto così... non mi va di agire di impulso se non ho chiara la situazione, se ho dubbi o perplessità.. preferisco sopportare un po', provare a capire la situazione e chiarirmi le idee... tutto qua.


----------



## cyemme (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ovviamente dopo la verità sbattuta in faccia... dopo una prima reazione solo apparentemente controllata.. è "crollata"...
> oggi pomeriggio.. scuse, promesse ecc ecc... la testa dice di mollare.. il cuore di provarci ancora
> 
> 
> ...


Sembra finita bene,  ma ti consiglio di continuare a monitorare senza svelare le tue fonti e i tuoi mezzi. Non fidarti, anche mio marito l'ha fatto ma poi ha continuato raccontando acrobazie di balle


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Sembra finita bene,  ma ti consiglio di continuare a monitorare senza svelare le tue fonti e i tuoi mezzi. Non fidarti, anche mio marito l'ha fatto ma poi ha continuato raccontando acrobazie di balle


Sì,prova a darle fiducia e lasciarla libera di agire. Poi valuta cosa fa. Se lochiama anche solo una volta fattene una ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

La realtà supera la fantasia.


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Sembra finita bene,  ma ti consiglio di continuare a monitorare senza svelare le tue fonti e i tuoi mezzi. Non fidarti, anche mio marito l'ha fatto ma poi ha continuato raccontando acrobazie di balle





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sì,prova a darle fiducia e lasciarla libera di agire. Poi valuta cosa fa. Se lochiama anche solo una volta fattene una ragione.


Credo farò così ...


----------



## Spider (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ovviamente dopo la verità sbattuta in faccia... dopo una prima reazione solo apparentemente controllata.. è "crollata"...
> oggi pomeriggio.. scuse, promesse ecc ecc... la testa dice di mollare.. il cuore di provarci ancora
> 
> 
> ...


senti, ma l'istinto non ti dice niente?
sapere che lei, mentre tu fai l'indagini, cerchi indizi, raccogli prove, scopa con un altro,
 non ti suscita niente?
nessuna emozione.
dici di amarla.
e allora non vorresti strapparla subito da quel letto?
questo è amore.. dopo farai le tue indagini.

non vorresti subito, subito riaverla tua?
come sopporterai, un giorno, il tempo che hai fatto passare?


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere......io propendo per una bella storia inventata


Ma no ma no... perché inventata? Se è perché riesce ad avere accesso alle telefonate sapete che è verissimo.

Se invece è per la faccia di bronzo della moglie e per le reazioni assenti di beatl (che pare fin più calmo di me :mrgreen allora i dubbi possono venire sulla veridicità della storia.

Personalmente io credo sia vera.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no ma no... perché inventata? Se è perché riesce ad avere accesso alle telefonate sapete che è verissimo.
> 
> Se invece è per la faccia di bronzo della moglie e per le reazioni assenti dei beatl (che pare fin più calmo di me :mrgreen allora i dubbi possono venire sulla veridicità della storia.
> 
> Personalmente io credo sia vera.


Anch'io ci credo eh?
E mi dispiace enormemente per quest'uomo.
Enormemente.
Non ho più empatia per nessuna donna.
Nessuna.
E non voglio mai più averne.

Ma per gli uomini si.
E ora che capiamo quando siamo ingiustamente vittima di qualcosa.
Che non è affatto colpa nostra.

Tu puoi fare molto per questo utente.
Perchè sai come si sta.
Ci sei passato.


----------



## Spider (27 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no ma no... perché inventata? Se è perché riesce ad avere accesso alle telefonate sapete che è verissimo.
> 
> Se invece è per la faccia di bronzo della moglie e per le reazioni assenti dei beatl (che pare fin più calmo di me :mrgreen allora i dubbi possono venire sulla veridicità della storia.
> 
> Personalmente io credo sia vera.


NiKo, Niko...
cazzarola, vederti qui, mi mette tristezza...
allora è vero che non passa mai...
cerchi sempre di vedere che aria tira,
quando la tua non è proprio respirabile.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Sembra finita bene,  ma ti consiglio di continuare a monitorare senza svelare le tue fonti e i tuoi mezzi. Non fidarti, anche mio marito l'ha fatto ma poi ha continuato raccontando acrobazie di balle


Oh...ma allora fanno tutti cosi? 

Consiglio per beatl: non credere a una parola di quello che ti dice tua moglie in questo periodo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere......io propendo per una bella storia inventata


Ma perchè pensi sempre che noi uomini siamo scemi?
E pensi di sapere sempre quello che noi vediamo o meno?

Hai la più pallida idea di quante cose io SO di mia moglie dopo vent'anni di matrimonio
O perchè me le hanno riferite, o perchè le ho viste con i miei occhi...

E non ci ho mai dato importanza

Per quieto vivere?

Eh?

Sempre mona noi mariti...non vediamo, non sappiamo, non sentiamo, non percepiamo...

Io non ho MAI controllato mia moglie per la CERTEZZA che SICURAMENTE scoprirei anche cose che mi darebbero fastidio...

E non voglio fastidi.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> NiKo, Niko...
> cazzarola, vederti qui, mi mette tristezza...
> allora è vero che non passa mai...
> cerchi sempre di vedere che aria tira,
> quando la tua non è proprio respirabile.



Un'occhiatina la do ogni tanto, scrivo poco ma la storia di beatl ha diversi tratti che mi ricordano la mia.
Ti dirò che la mia aria è piuttosto respirabile invece ultimamente....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Posso garantirvi, purtroppo, che la storia è vera fino in fondo. E davvero il tempo saprei come impiegarlo fra lavoro e casa, se ne avessi di libero.
> 
> Domani vado dall'avvocato ...
> Le ho detto di sciacquarsi la testa da tutte 'ste menate .. e di tornare a fare la persona normale.



Ti credo ...solo che hai una fottuta paura di perderla ...


----------



## Spider (27 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Un'occhiatina la do ogni tanto, scrivo poco ma la storia di beatl ha diversi tratti che mi ricordano la mia.
> Ti dirò che la mia aria è piuttosto respirabile invece ultimamente....


felicissimo per te.
non voleva essere una critica,constatavo solo il fatto,che resta un legame...
qualcosa sempre si cerca.
questo mi spaventa, cosa si cerca ancora, se tutto è risolto?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti credo ...solo che hai una fottuta paura di perderla ...


Ma poi gli passerà............:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma poi gli passerà............:mrgreen:


Obbligato....:mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> felicissimo per te.
> non voleva essere una critica,constatavo solo il fatto,che resta un legame...
> qualcosa sempre si cerca.
> questo mi spaventa, cosa si cerca ancora, se tutto è risolto?


Anche se "tutto è risolto" comunque sono esperienze quelle che abbiamo provato io, te e parecchi altri, che comunque lasciano il segno....magari passano mesi senza pensarci, però oggi leggendo questo thread ho riprovato molte di quelle sensazioni.

Capisco molto bene quello che sta provando beatl


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensi sempre che noi uomini siamo scemi?
> E pensi di sapere sempre quello che noi vediamo o meno?
> 
> Hai la più pallida idea di quante cose io SO di mia moglie dopo vent'anni di matrimonio
> ...


Ma dici a me?
e da quando io penso che gli uomini siano scemi
Mi accusano sempre di essere troppo dalla parte degli uomini
questa mi è nuova, davvero

ho solo dettoc he non mi convince una storia in cui appena cala l'attenzione si aggiungono nuovi particolari tutto qui
se noti non ho mai commentato questo 3d prorpio per questo


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Svegliate mi, vi prego .....
> ho voglia di andare via di casa... altra mazzata..altra telefonata a numero che vedevo insistentemente negli ultimi giorni. Lui ho capito abita lontano e parla con lei come se stessero insieme... è un tipo di cui avevo trovato foto mesi fa... Foto vecchie giustificate come una storia di anni prima io conoscessi mia moglie...parlano anche di me ... Lei dice. "Luca ha trovato le tue foto..meno male che non ha capito e sono riuscita a dirgli ecc ecc...altrimenti avrebbe capito dell'albergo ecc ecc (storia di una ricevuta di un albergo sospetta....risalente a 4 anni fa)...
> 
> triplo gioco..
> ...


Di solito vengo accusata di non essere sintetica, e accuso io gli altri di essere grossolana. Ma stavolta mi viene da essere sintetica e grossolana a me:

Ma Mandala a quel paese!

Occhio non vede cuore non duole, ma tu ormai hai visto! Non puoi anche sobbarcarti il peso di tacere in silenzio e al suo fianco, non te lo meriti.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche se "tutto è risolto" comunque sono esperienze quelle che abbiamo provato io, te e parecchi altri, che comunque lasciano il segno....magari passano mesi senza pensarci, però oggi leggendo questo thread ho riprovato molte di quelle sensazioni.
> 
> Capisco molto bene quello che sta provando beatl


Grazie Niko ...
io, forse stupidamente, amo ancora mia moglie... Amo nel senso "vero" del termine, quindi non intendendo attaccamento ed affetto legati alla situazione familiare ed ai tanti anni di vita insieme.
Ed e' questo che mi dilania, al momento, poiché allo stesso tempo non mi fido.



Scarlett ha detto:


> Di solito vengo accusata di non essere sintetica, e accuso io gli altri di essere grossolana. Ma stavolta mi viene da essere sintetica e grossolana a me:
> 
> Ma Mandala a quel paese!
> 
> Occhio non vede cuore non duole, ma tu ormai hai visto! Non puoi anche sobbarcarti il peso di tacere in silenzio e al suo fianco, non te lo meriti.


si, la testa dice questo ... ma... Leggi sopra


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dici a me?
> e da quando io penso che gli uomini siano scemi
> Mi accusano sempre di essere troppo dalla parte degli uomini
> questa mi è nuova, davvero
> ...


Ed e' così ... Perché mi serve leggere le vostre opinioni... I vostri pareri...
Perche io partivo da un punto di vista netto .. stiamo insieme, il che significa condividere la vita, i pensieri, gli umori... TUTTO il resto non è immaginabile ... È nel caso fosse avvenuto la relazione categoricamente non sarebbe potuta continuare. Ed ora mi ritrovo, invece, a sperare di recuperare una situazione ed una persona a cui tengo più di quanto pensassi...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ed e' così ... Perché mi serve leggere le vostre opinioni... I vostri pareri...
> Perche io partivo da un punto di vista netto .. stiamo insieme, il che significa condividere la vita, i pensieri, gli umori... TUTTO il resto non è immaginabile ... È nel caso fosse avvenuto la relazione categoricamente non sarebbe potuta continuare. Ed ora mi ritrovo, invece, a sperare di recuperare una situazione ed una persona a cui tengo più di quanto pensassi...


E comunque sono contento di avere agito così.. sono settimane che peno e sto male, ma questo è fatto solo per tentare di recuperare, di capire...sono sforzi e sofferenze che, in ogni caso, avrei dovuto fare per salvare il salvabile ...nel caso non sarà possibile salvare nulla io ci avrò cmq provato con tutte le forze e le armi a mia disposizione


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche se "tutto è risolto" comunque sono esperienze quelle che abbiamo provato io, te e parecchi altri, che comunque lasciano il segno....magari passano mesi senza pensarci, però oggi leggendo questo thread ho riprovato molte di quelle sensazioni.
> 
> Capisco molto bene quello che sta provando beatl



ciao Niko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> E comunque sono contento di avere agito così.. sono settimane che peno e sto male, ma questo è fatto solo per tentare di recuperare, di capire...sono sforzi e sofferenze che, in ogni caso, avrei dovuto fare per salvare il salvabile ...nel caso non sarà possibile salvare nulla io ci avrò cmq provato con tutte le forze e le armi a mia disposizione


Non conosco tutte le donne e certamente ce ne sono di molto diverse da me e da quelle che conosco bene ma le donne amano chi dimostra di amarle non chi si strugge in silenzio, soprattutto se è un marito tradito. Perché si tradisce? Perché si cercano emozioni. E dagliele tu emozioni! Parlale, dimostrale il dolore e la passione!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvKkFhNI3Is


----------



## cyemme (28 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conosco tutte le donne e certamente ce ne sono di molto diverse da me e da quelle che conosco bene ma le donne amano chi dimostra di amarle non chi si strugge in silenzio, soprattutto se è un marito tradito. Perché si tradisce? Perché si cercano emozioni. E dagliele tu emozioni! Parlale, dimostrale il dolore e la passione! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvKkFhNI3Is



a volte mi sembra di leggere consigli che si scontrano tra loro. c'è chi dice "mostrati freddo e vedrai" e c'è chi dice "mostrati distrutto e vedrai che tornerà".
ma qual è la strada giusta?


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma le app le puoi installare sul cellulare e registrano le telefonate che arrivano su quell'apparecchio.
> Cioe'...dovrebbe entrare in possesso del telefonino della moglie per riascoltarle.
> Altrimenti ci sono credo software spia che vanno installati e che trasmettono tutti i messaggi ricevuti e le chiamate anche ad un altro apparecchio (quello di beat).
> Per questo e' meglio non farsi regalare un cellulare dal marito o dalla moglie
> Ma sono procedure non legali. E credo non utizzabili in una causa.



assolutamente non utilizzabili in una causa come anche le foto, io non ho potuto utilizzare nulla: sms, mail, conversazioni via chat, tutto scritto... niente :unhappy:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> a volte mi sembra di leggere consigli che si scontrano tra loro. c'è chi dice "mostrati freddo e vedrai" e c'è chi dice "mostrati distrutto e vedrai che tornerà".
> ma qual è la strada giusta?


Dipende... A me per esempio l'uomo zerbino fa pure innervosire di più. L'uomo freddo suscita freddezza. Impazzisco per  mix di decisione e dolcezza


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> assolutamente non utilizzabili in una causa come anche le foto, io non ho potuto utilizzare nulla: sms, mail, conversazioni via chat, tutto scritto... niente :unhappy:


Ma perchè no???


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> assolutamente non utilizzabili in una causa come anche le foto, io non ho potuto utilizzare nulla: sms, mail, conversazioni via chat, tutto scritto... niente :unhappy:


Non hai potuto utilizzare nulla?
E quindi le hai usate solo per sputtanare lui (davanti a se stesso?).
Direi che come soddisfazione personale può bastare.


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ma perchè no???


Perchè spiare è illegale.
Sono metodi che ledono la privacy.
Le foto di un investigatore privato autorizzato credo che invece abbiano valore legale.
Ma giusto se si richiede una separazione con addebito.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Perchè spiare è illegale.
> Sono metodi che ledono la privacy.
> Le foto di un investigatore privato autorizzato credo che invece abbiano valore legale.
> Ma giusto se si richiede una separazione con addebito.


È così


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> È così


Cosa è così? Sul fatto che l'investigatore sia l'unico autorizzato?
Per il resto delle prove stai attento tu...si rischia da 1 a 4 anni di pena.
Non so se hai fatto bene a confessare a tua moglie che la controllavi


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Dipende... A me per esempio l'uomo zerbino fa pure innervosire di più. L'uomo freddo suscita freddezza. Impazzisco per  mix di decisione e dolcezza


Infatti non esistono regole...esiste il modo di essere di ognuno, che è poi quello che dovrebbe aver fatto innamorare l'altro...
Sempre meglio essere se stessi ... in ogni caso non tradisci te stesso


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Cosa è così? Sul fatto che l'investigatore sia l'unico autorizzato?
> Per il resto delle prove stai attento tu...si rischia da 1 a 4 anni di pena.
> Non so se hai fatto bene a confessare a tua moglie che la controllavi


Ma non ho confessato ... Ho detto che l'ho seguita un paio di volte. 
Ed il sì è perl'investigatore ...sono le uniche prove legali ed ammesse


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ma perchè no???



guarda io ho portato tutto al mio avvocato, ed a meno che il mio ex marito fosse stato donald tramp e quindi ci fosse stata la mera possibilità di sfilargli un patrimonio, ste cose servono solo per una causa che durerà anni, che ti farà avere vari travasi di bile, e ti farà spendere una montagna di soldi, e poi? 


purtroppo servono solo per ottenere un maggiore assegno di mantenimento ed un risarcimento in soldi per il danno procurato, 

nemmeno per toglierti la custodia di un figlio, il fatto che ti metta le corna non è pregiudizievole in questo senso a meno che non lasci il figlio in macchina e te ne vai in motel, ma li allora sei scemo e se te lo tolgono è meglio.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Perchè spiare è illegale.
> Sono metodi che ledono la privacy.
> Le foto di un investigatore privato autorizzato credo che invece abbiano valore legale.
> Ma giusto se si richiede una separazione con addebito.





beatl ha detto:


> È così





Anais ha detto:


> Cosa è così? Sul fatto che l'investigatore sia l'unico autorizzato?
> Per il resto delle prove stai attento tu...si rischia da 1 a 4 anni di pena.
> Non so se hai fatto bene a confessare a tua moglie che la controllavi



servono solo per  ottenere soldi in più



e per la soddisfazione di sputtanarlo sbattendogli in faccia quanto è stronzo


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma non ho confessato ... Ho detto che l'ho seguita un paio di volte.
> Ed il sì è perl'investigatore ...sono le uniche prove legali ed ammesse


Sul seguirla hai fatto bene a dirglielo.
Quello nessuno ti può impedire di farlo. Anzi, ti dirò di più.
Io non avrei resistito alla tentazione di suonare il citofono di lui e chiedere di "pasasrmi" mia moglia


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> servono solo per  ottenere soldi in più
> 
> 
> 
> e per la soddisfazione di sputtanarlo sbattendogli in faccia quanto è stronzo


Ma dici che servono per ottener epiù soldi?
E se lui a sua volta ti denuncia?
Non credo valga la pena.
Poi certo, se dimostri che ha portato in casa l'amante mentre il figlio dormiva...è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sul seguirla hai fatto bene a dirglielo.
> Quello nessuno ti può impedire di farlo. Anzi, ti dirò di più.
> Io non avrei resistito alla tentazione di suonare il citofono di lui e chiedere di "pasasrmi" mia moglia



Io le ho detto che alcuni particolari li conoscevo appunto perché l'ho seguita. Faccia come vuole ci creda o no... d'altra parte il tel e' mio... Ed io quello che ho raccolto in n questo modo l'ho utilizzato esclusivamente a scopo personale... Mio ed unicamente mio, per sapere quello che altrimenti non avrei mai saputo.

cmq ieri mattina non ho resistito ... sapevo lui era al lavoro con lei.. Senza particolari problemi (ho lavorato anche io in quel posto... Tutti mi conoscono) le ho fatto una sorpresina... beccati  mentre lavoravano assieme... salutato lui cordialmente, ricevuto una risposta con voce tremante... lei dei colori dell'arcobaleno .. è venuta a casa con me.. E da li in poi la discussione di cui sapete ... Scuse promesse ecc....

cmq lui lavora li da non più di 6 mesi... Chiesto a persona di fiducia


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma dici che servono per ottener epiù soldi?
> E se lui a sua volta ti denuncia?
> Non credo valga la pena.
> Poi certo, se dimostri che ha portato in casa l'amante mentre il figlio dormiva...è un altro paio di maniche



io credo non convenga a nessuno dei due partire con le denunce


tipo così:
amore guarda che belle foto che t'ho fatto con l'amante, io non ti sputtano col mondo e tu mi dai 5000 eurini al mese, visto che sei uno stronzone bastardo.

io ti denuncio hai violato la mia privacy!


fai pure amoruccio caro che tanto ti levo pure le mutande e così almeno le fotine le tiri fuori tu!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


io non ho avuto una conversazione simile solo perchè il mio ex marito non c'ha una lira :unhappy:

apparte gli scherzi l'unico uso può essere fatto in questo senso.


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io le ho detto che alcuni particolari li conoscevo appunto perché l'ho seguita. Faccia come vuole ci creda o no... d'altra parte il tel e' mio... Ed io quello che ho raccolto in n questo modo l'ho utilizzato esclusivamente a scopo personale... Mio ed unicamente mio, per sapere quello che altrimenti non avrei mai saputo.
> 
> cmq ieri mattina non ho resistito ... sapevo lui era al lavoro con lei.. Senza particolari problemi (ho lavorato anche io in quel posto... Tutti mi conoscono) le ho fatto una sorpresina... beccati  mentre lavoravano assieme... salutato lui cordialmente, ricevuto una risposta con voce tremante... lei dei colori dell'arcobaleno .. è venuta a casa con me.. E da li in poi la discussione di cui sapete ... Scuse promesse ecc....
> 
> cmq lui lavora li da non più di 6 mesi... Chiesto a persona di fiducia


Se il telefono è tuo non può denunciarti.
E' una situazione molto brutta. Temo solo che lei decida di fare la brava esclusivamente per paura delle conseguenze


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

[h=2]Infedeltà Coniugale e Addebito della Separazione[/h]In materia di *addebito della separazione*, nella giurisprudenza e nelle sentenze della Suprema Corte, ricorre spesso la costante del considerare l'infedeltà coniugale una vera e propria violazione del dovere di fedeltà coniugale e quindi una condizione tale da rendere intollerabile la convivenza coniugale.

L'infedeltà è quindi una delle *violazioni dell'obbligo di fedeltà coniugale* (in quanto lede l'onorabilità e il decoro del coniuge che viene tradito) che viene di regola considerata una causa sufficiente per giustificare l'addebitamento della separazione all'altro coniuge (a meno che non si verifichi la mancanza di un nesso causale tra l'infedeltà e la crisi familiare).

Va considerato che anche l'infedeltà apparente può essere causa di separazione e di addebito, nel caso in cui comporti una grave offesa all'onorabilità e al decoro del coniuge tradito.

Solitamente, quando si vuole *dimostrare l'infedeltà del coniuge*, si ricorre ad investigazioni private che hanno l'obiettivo di raccogliere in modo legale prove da portare in giudizio.


e poi:


[h=2]Conseguenze dell'Addebito della Separazione[/h]Il *coniuge a cui viene addebitata la separazione* perde ogni diritto al mantenimento e gli vengono attenuati i diritti successori. In tema di eredità, infatti, il coniuge cui è stata addebitata la separazione ha diritto solo a un assegno vitalizio se quando viene aperto il testamento godeva degli alimenti a carico del coniuge deceduto.

Il *coniuge a cui non è stata addebitata la separazione*, invece, ha gli stessi diritti di successione del coniuge non separato.


come vedi: solo soldini!


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io credo non convenga a nessuno dei due partire con le denunce
> 
> 
> tipo così:
> ...



 In effetti...
Una cosa quindi fra parti...tu acconsenti a darmi più soldi e io non lo dico a tutti i tuoi amici.
Però ragazzi, queste cose sono proprio tristi. Ridursi così fra persone che un tempo si sono volute almeno un pò di bene.
Non lo dico rivolta a te. Ma anche a me.
Io sto vivendo questi mesi nella paranoia più assoluta..ho paura di come agisco a quello che dico o faccio in casa.
Temo che usi certi miei comportamenti o modi in cui gli rispondo.
Insomma...non dico che le separazioni dovrebbero essere indolori, non lo sono mai...ma vivere con il nemico in casa è devastante dal punto di vista psicologico.
E allora mi chiedo...ma come cazzo ci si riduce quando si smette di voler bene?
Basta. Io da ora chiudo con le relazioni sentimentali e con gli uomini!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io le ho detto che alcuni particolari li conoscevo appunto perché l'ho seguita. Faccia come vuole ci creda o no... d'altra parte il tel e' mio... Ed io quello che ho raccolto in n questo modo l'ho utilizzato esclusivamente a scopo personale... Mio ed unicamente mio, per sapere quello che altrimenti non avrei mai saputo.
> 
> cmq ieri mattina non ho resistito ... sapevo lui era al lavoro con lei.. Senza particolari problemi (ho lavorato anche io in quel posto... Tutti mi conoscono) le ho fatto una sorpresina... beccati  mentre lavoravano assieme... salutato lui cordialmente, ricevuto una risposta con voce tremante... lei dei colori dell'arcobaleno .. è venuta a casa con me.. E da li in poi la discussione di cui sapete ... Scuse promesse ecc....
> 
> cmq lui lavora li da non più di 6 mesi... Chiesto a persona di fiducia


Grande stima e ammirazione,sei in gamba amico.faccio il tifo per te..anche se sto dall'altra parte della barricata.


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *Infedeltà Coniugale e Addebito della Separazione*
> 
> In materia di *addebito della separazione*, nella giurisprudenza e nelle sentenze della Suprema Corte, ricorre spesso la costante del considerare l'infedeltà coniugale una vera e propria violazione del dovere di fedeltà coniugale e quindi una condizione tale da rendere intollerabile la convivenza coniugale.
> 
> ...


Cavolo, che togliessero l'assegno mesile al coniuge a cui è stata addebitata la separazione non lo sapevo.
Ma tanto, se la moglie guadagna come l'uomo non avrebbe comunque diritto all'assegno. Solo per i figli.
Nel caso invece lei non lavorasse? La lasciano morire di fame?


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande stima e ammirazione,sei in gamba amico.faccio il tifo per te..anche se sto dall'altra parte della barricata.


Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conosco tutte le donne e certamente ce ne sono di molto diverse da me e da quelle che conosco bene ma le donne amano chi dimostra di amarle non chi si strugge in silenzio, soprattutto se è un marito tradito. Perché si tradisce? Perché si cercano emozioni. E dagliele tu emozioni! Parlale, dimostrale il dolore e la passione!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvKkFhNI3Is





cyemme ha detto:


> a volte mi sembra di leggere consigli che si scontrano tra loro. c'è chi dice "mostrati freddo e vedrai" e c'è chi dice "mostrati distrutto e vedrai che tornerà".
> ma qual è la strada giusta?





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Dipende... A me per esempio l'uomo zerbino fa pure innervosire di più. L'uomo freddo suscita freddezza. Impazzisco per  mix di decisione e dolcezza


Appunto: la conseguenza del dolore deve essere una presa di posizione chiara. L'ha fatto anche Homer con Margie :mrgreen: ma non trovo il link.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Se il telefono è tuo non può denunciarti.
> E' una situazione molto brutta. Temo solo che lei decida di fare la brava esclusivamente per paura delle conseguenze



Si lo temo anche io ... ma questo lo potrà dire solo il tempo... ed è una scommessa enorme.
La domanda che mi pongo ora è ... vale la pena fare questa scommessa? su cosa scommetto? 

Cmq la prima volta che sgarra (telefonate, messaggi, è in un posto dove non dovrebbe o potrebbe essere .. tanto so tutte queste cose) l'avvocato ha già la raccomandata pronta...


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> In effetti...
> Una cosa quindi fra parti...tu acconsenti a darmi più soldi e io non lo dico a tutti i tuoi amici.
> Però ragazzi, queste cose sono proprio tristi. Ridursi così fra persone che un tempo si sono volute almeno un pò di bene.
> Non lo dico rivolta a te. Ma anche a me.
> ...


guarda io in realtà ho fatto una consensuale, sono partita in quarta per rovinargli la vita e poi non ho fatto nulla... sono stata due giorni a piangere dopo la sentenza, e sono stata due anni sola a leccarmi le ferite nonostante sia stata mia volontà la separazione, l'idea che ho è che se un amore finisce perche si spegne lentamente e lascia il posto ad una profonda stima, tutto quello di cui sopra non dovrebbe succedere, se invece ci sono di mezzo tradimenti, umiliazioni varie, la domanda che in primis dovremmo porci è perchè abbiamo deciso di farlo, se non amiamo più non è necessario mortificarlo pure l'altro...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Bah... guardate... bah..

appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bah... guardate... bah..
> 
> appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...


bah


----------



## erab (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bah... guardate... bah..
> 
> appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...



:blu:


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bah... guardate... bah..
> 
> appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...


Quale dei due?
Il vero o il presunto?
Ti stai rovinando la vita lo sai vero?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dici a me?
> e da quando io penso che gli uomini siano scemi
> Mi accusano sempre di essere troppo dalla parte degli uomini
> questa mi è nuova, davvero
> ...


No tu hai detto che è inventata.
E bocca mia taci
che ne conosco a bizzeffe di mogli che tengono circhi equestri con 4 o 5 uomini...
No?

Tu hai tentato di falsificare il racconto di un utente.

Non è corretto, scusami, ma è decisamente pessimo.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu hai detto che è inventata.
> E bocca mia taci
> che ne conosco a bizzeffe di mogli che tengono circhi equestri con 4 o 5 uomini...
> No?
> ...



proprio tu parli di correttezza!!!
ma per piacere!

ha detto che non crede alla storia...e allora? ognuno si fa la sua opinione... 
e poi cosa avrebbe falsificato? non ha mica dato un'altra versione della storia 
non mi pare che tu possa stare qui a sindacare su cosa è corretto e cosa no


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ed e' così ... Perché mi serve leggere le vostre opinioni... I vostri pareri...
> Perche io partivo da un punto di vista netto .. stiamo insieme, il che significa condividere la vita, i pensieri, gli umori... TUTTO il resto non è immaginabile ... È nel caso fosse avvenuto la relazione categoricamente non sarebbe potuta continuare. Ed ora mi ritrovo, invece, a sperare di recuperare una situazione ed una persona a cui tengo più di quanto pensassi...


Ma il problema è che quella persona non solo non esiste più, ma non è mai esistita.
Tu credevi che lei fosse così come pensavi tu.

Tuo malgrado hai scoperto che le cose non sono così.

Allora il mondo è strano no?
Conosco donne integerrime il cui marito ha le visioni oniriche.

E donne che ne fanno scarpette
e il cui marito è seriamente convinto che siano integerrime.

Questo è il problema.

Vieppiù le acque sono confuse perchè sempre visto quelle che ne fanno scarpette dire di male delle integerrime solo per coprire i loro altarini. No?

Sii concreto, senti siamo uomini e non abbiamo tempo per perderci in fronzoli, parla e confrontati con Niko...che ci è passato.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Dipende... A me per esempio l'uomo zerbino fa pure innervosire di più. L'uomo freddo suscita freddezza. Impazzisco per  mix di decisione e dolcezza


Allora speriamo che non mi incontri mai...no?
Altrimenti perdi la testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Dipende... A me per esempio l'uomo zerbino fa pure innervosire di più. L'uomo freddo suscita freddezza. *Impazzisco per  mix di decisione e dolcezza*



ma va?

hai detto niente, eh


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> proprio tu parli di correttezza!!!
> ma per piacere!
> 
> ha detto che non crede alla storia...e allora? ognuno si fa la sua opinione...
> ...


E sentiamo denuncia a questa corte e davanti a tutte quali siano le mie scorrettezze no?
Guarda che io avviso sempre prima.
Non mi ascolti?

Cazzi tuoi dopo.
Ma sempre fatto come dico.
Mai fatto diverso.

Ovvio se io trovo una persona che dice sempre non è corretto qui e non è corretto lì, appena lei mette il piede in fallo, non me la perdo eh?

Ovvio no?
Sei tu quella prevenuta nei miei confronti non certo io.

Ma ovvio no?
Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quale dei due?
> Il vero o il presunto?
> Ti stai rovinando la vita lo sai vero?


Il presunto che a sto punto.. sentito con le mie orecchie stamattina.. è vero verissimo... va avanti da anni con frequenza variabile... vivrà pur lontano ma non così lontano... lui non sa, tra l'altro di quello "vero".. quindi questa crede di fare fessi 3 uomini in contemporanea...

sgamata

si lo so che mi sto rovinando la vita.. è stato l'estremo tentativo ...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma va?
> 
> hai detto niente, eh


Potresti testimoniare a questa corte che il conte possiede in una certa misura queste qualità...in mezzo ad un marasma di ben altri pericolosissimi difetti?

Tu contessa
puoi dire che MAI il conte ti ha inferto un colpo basso?

Puoi testimoniare a questa corte che il conte mente spudoratamente quando c'è da proteggere le persone che ama?


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che quella persona non solo non esiste più, ma non è mai esistita.
> Tu credevi che lei fosse così come pensavi tu.
> 
> Tuo malgrado hai scoperto che le cose non sono così.
> ...



Lo so lo so... lo so

lei non è chi credevo fosse...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Il presunto che a sto punto.. sentito con le mie orecchie stamattina.. è vero verissimo... va avanti da anni con frequenza variabile... vivrà pur lontano ma non così lontano... lui non sa, tra l'altro di quello "vero".. quindi questa crede di fare fessi 3 uomini in contemporanea...
> 
> sgamata
> 
> si lo so che mi sto rovinando la vita.. è stato l'estremo tentativo ...


ma allora avevo capito bene..ha 2 amanti,l'uno all'insaputa dell'altro....guarda il lato positivo..due vuole dire che e'un po'allegrotta.uno solo fisso che e'innamorata..quindi puoi farcela amico...inculali tutti e 2.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sentiamo denuncia a questa corte e davanti a tutte quali siano le mie scorrettezze no?
> Guarda che io avviso sempre prima.
> Non mi ascolti?
> 
> ...



Orgogliosa di andare con chi vado!

No tu ti permetti di attaccare le persone e di mettere loro in bocca cose che non hanno mai detto, tu ti permetti di fare riferimenti a fatti personali e questo è scorretto, chiaro? 
è scorretto attaccare le persone per ferirle!

Farfy non ha cercato di falsificare la storia. ha espresso una sua opione.


----------



## cyemme (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bah... guardate... bah..
> 
> appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...



mi sembrava strano, ti avevo avvisato. non escono dal tunnel in cui sono entrati così facilmente...il mio è andato avanti dopo averlo scoperto 3 settimane a raccontarmi bugie che coglievo al volo, appena le pronunciava avevo un brivido lungo la schiena.
Non avevo più le fette di salame sugli occhi e leggevo tutti i segnali del suo corpo. All'ennesima bugia gli ho chiesto una scelta e lui ad una storia di anni, ad un matrimonio ed una famiglia ha scelto lei...la sua bella collega.

Per giorni cercavo di capire cosa faceva, ora ho capito che più so dei suoi we al mare/lago/in collina e più sto male. non voglio sapere più nulla.
Ieri sera è venuto a trovare la bambina, per me non è stato facile. avevo voglia del nostro rapporto, ho avuto flash per quelle due ore. Ho avuto la possibilità di scavare nella sua vita ma non l'ho fatto. Ed oggi sto bene.

Il continuare a cercare, a capire cosa sta facendo in ogni istante, ti fa star male. lo so che non è facile, siamo in mezzo alla tempesta, ma sapere dei msg., delle parole che si sono detti, delle chiamate ti fanno stare male. non riesci a staccare mentalmente. Lo ho amato e lo amo ancora adesso, nonostante il tradimento, ma non posso fargli fare quello che non vuole.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma allora avevo capito bene..ha 2 amanti,l'uno all'insaputa dell'altro....guarda il lato positivo..due vuole dire che e'un po'allegrotta.uno solo fisso che e'innamorata..quindi puoi farcela amico...inculali tutti e 2.


Bisognerebbe inchiodarla con prove inequivocabili anche con questo ..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu hai detto che è inventata.
> *E bocca mia taci
> che ne conosco a bizzeffe di mogli che tengono circhi equestri con 4 o 5 uomini...
> *No?
> ...



Ho detto che secondo me è inventata
Non ho detto che è  certo che sia inventata


Sai cosa c'è di pessimo?
ma a dire il vero è quasi divertente...che il poco tempo che passi ormai in questo forumlo passi cercando un appiglio per screditarmi.
Mi rendo conto che ti sembra impossibile che una donna che tu eviti come la peste abbia l'approvazione di molti utenti,quindi tranquillo continua pure il tentativo magari ti riesce
Stammi bene, come sempre

Il grassetto: non ho mai pensato che non ci fossero.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Per favore non litigate per questa storia.. lo so che sembra a tratti poco credibile, ma vi rassicuro che è così per filo e per segno.. cmq rispetto l'idea di chi possa avere dubbi.... e ringrazio chi cerca di darmi buoni consigli


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potresti testimoniare a questa corte che il conte possiede in una certa misura queste qualità...in mezzo ad un marasma di ben altri pericolosissimi difetti?
> 
> Tu contessa
> puoi dire che MAI il conte ti ha inferto un colpo basso?
> ...


Mente anche quando vuole screditare chi non ama, senza motivazione per altro


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Per favore non litigate per questa storia.. lo so che sembra a tratti poco credibile, ma vi rassicuro che è così per filo e per segno.. cmq rispetto l'idea di chi possa avere dubbi.... e ringrazio chi cerca di darmi buoni consigli


Tranquillo il probelma non sei tu, e la tua storia...


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mente anche quando vuole screditare chi non ama, senza motivazione per altro


:up:


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Tranquillo il probelma non sei tu, e la tua storia...


Beh... poco cambia in questo momento.. comunque, purtroppo, la storia è verissima. E mai titolo del Thread fu appropriato


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Beh... poco cambia in questo momento.. comunque, purtroppo, la storia è verissima. E mai titolo del Thread fu appropriato


sempre creduta dal primo momento.e non capisco gli scettici blu....


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Beh... poco cambia in questo momento.. comunque, purtroppo, la storia è verissima. E mai titolo del Thread fu appropriato


ho letto una parte, non tutto lo ammetto. 
ho letto che lei anche oggi lo ha richiamato...le hai detto che sai? come fai a resistere? 
io me ne sono andata nel giro di una settimana


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Mi piacerebbe, se possibile, sapere la storia di Niko ... che molti dicono essere simile alla mia..
per potermi confrontare.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Cavolo, che togliessero l'assegno mesile al coniuge a cui è stata addebitata la separazione non lo sapevo.
> Ma tanto, se la moglie guadagna come l'uomo non avrebbe comunque diritto all'assegno. Solo per i figli.
> Nel caso invece lei non lavorasse? La lasciano morire di fame?


Puo' sempre proseguire con il redditizio lavoro iniziato da sposata, in mezzo alla strada avra' pure piu' clienti. Vale per i maschi e per le femmine. E non uso apposta i termini Uomo e Donna.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Per favore non litigate per questa storia.. lo so che sembra a tratti poco credibile, ma vi rassicuro che è così per filo e per segno.. cmq rispetto l'idea di chi possa avere dubbi.... e ringrazio chi cerca di darmi buoni consigli


Mi scuso davvero con te
Indipendentemente che sia vera o non vera è allucinante che sto stronzo non perda occasione per rompere il cazzo a me.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho letto una parte, non tutto lo ammetto.
> ho letto che lei anche oggi lo ha richiamato...le hai detto che sai? come fai a resistere?
> io me ne sono andata nel giro di una settimana


Non non gliel'ho detto perché sono venuto a saperlo, insieme al contenuto della tel, per vie "traverse" ... so che ha chiamato e cosa si sono detti..

le ho detto "avevi sempre il cell occupato" ... reazione stizzita... solita .. di difesa... ancora niente sincerità.. alla fine io chiedevo solo quella..


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi scuso davvero con te
> Indipendentemente che sia vera o non vera è allucinante che sto stronzo non perda occasione per rompere il cazzo a me.



Non preoccuparti.. nessun prob..
E' che non mi piace vedere le persone litigare


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non non gliel'ho detto perché sono venuto a saperlo, insieme al contenuto della tel, per vie "traverse" ... so che ha chiamato e cosa si sono detti..
> 
> le ho detto "avevi sempre il cell occupato" ... reazione stizzita... solita .. di difesa... ancora niente sincerità.. alla fine io chiedevo solo quella..



tu credi che lei possa mai essere sincera con te?
se tenti di andare avanti sappi che all'inizio non sarà facile. io credo che lei non riuscirà a troncare immediatamente con lui..
ma cosa si sono detti?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bah... guardate... bah..
> 
> appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...


Ho letto ora. Ma FANCULO!!!!
Liberati di questo peso morto Beatl, non merita neanche che tu la pensi.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Orgogliosa di andare con chi vado!
> 
> No tu ti permetti di attaccare le persone e di mettere loro in bocca cose che non hanno mai detto, tu ti permetti di fare riferimenti a fatti personali e questo è scorretto, chiaro?
> è scorretto attaccare le persone per ferirle!
> ...


Potresti fare esempi?
Essere più circostanziata?

Mai attaccato persone per ferirle.

Che me ne verrebbe in tasca?

Non stiamo parlando di Farfalla adesso...

Ti sto chidendo i fatti con i quali puoi asserire che io sono una persona scorretta.

MA VOGLIO FATTI E NON DICERIE.

FATTI ALLA MANO

Vediamo su...forza...dei...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma allora avevo capito bene..ha 2 amanti,l'uno all'insaputa dell'altro....guarda il lato positivo..due vuole dire che e'un po'allegrotta.uno solo fisso che e'innamorata..quindi puoi farcela amico...inculali tutti e 2.


:unhappy:
per carità, c'e' libertà di pensiero ma immagino beatl non abbia speso la sua vita nella speranza di incularsi tutti gli amanti della moglie... che situazione triste.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mente anche quando vuole screditare chi non ama, senza motivazione per altro


Parla abbondantemente a questo forum delle menzogne del conte.

MA VOGLIO FATTI E NON COSE RIFERITE
FATTI VISSUTI DA TE IN PRIMA PERSONA CON ME.

Avanti dei...forza...


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potresti fare esempi?
> Essere più circostanziata?
> 
> Mai attaccato persone per ferirle.
> ...


Magari non qui. Se no non si capisce più nulla.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> mi sembrava strano, ti avevo avvisato. non escono dal tunnel in cui sono entrati così facilmente...il mio è andato avanti dopo averlo scoperto 3 settimane a raccontarmi bugie che coglievo al volo, appena le pronunciava avevo un brivido lungo la schiena.
> Non avevo più le fette di salame sugli occhi e leggevo tutti i segnali del suo corpo. All'ennesima bugia gli ho chiesto una scelta e lui ad una storia di anni, ad un matrimonio ed una famiglia ha scelto lei...la sua bella collega.
> 
> Per giorni cercavo di capire cosa faceva, ora ho capito che più so dei suoi we al mare/lago/in collina e più sto male. non voglio sapere più nulla.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Magari non qui. Se no non si capisce più nulla.


Ah vediamo se hanno le palle per aprire un 3d in privè no?
In genere sempre si offendono e si feriscono le persone...


Quando le cogli nel vivo.

Sempre.

Perciò non è un mio problema e la mollo qui.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potresti fare esempi?
> Essere più circostanziata?
> 
> Mai attaccato persone per ferirle.
> ...



stiamo parlando di Farfalla, non di aria fritta!
e tu sai, non serve che ribadiamo sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> per carità, c'e' libertà di pensiero ma immagino beatl non abbia speso la sua vita nella speranza di incularsi tutti gli amanti della moglie... che situazione triste.


senti lescaut sei torda forse??:mrgreen:....lui ha capito benissimo il significato..tu no..senza offesa eh?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah *vediamo se hanno le palle per aprire un 3d in privè no?
> *In genere sempre si offendono e si feriscono le persone...
> 
> 
> ...



Ma vaffanculo


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe inchiodarla con prove inequivocabili anche con questo ..


A che pro beatl? Ma non sei deluso? Cosa ti provoca il sapere che non gliene frega niente neanche di perderti?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vediamo se hanno le palle per aprire un 3d in privè no?
> In genere sempre si offendono e si feriscono le persone...
> 
> 
> ...


verissimo....colto nel segno,come sempre.

ora stop x rispetto all'amico Beatli..ok?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parla abbondantemente a questo forum delle menzogne del conte.
> 
> MA VOGLIO FATTI E NON COSE RIFERITE
> FATTI VISSUTI DA TE IN PRIMA PERSONA CON ME.
> ...



Io sono un fatto
Guarda quante cattiverie gratuite scrivi continuamente senza che io ti abbia fatto nulla
Può leggerle tutto il forum
Più prove di così
Ma che cosa ti costa ignorarmi?
Non capisco perchè ti accanisci così, e non lo capisce nessuno di quelli che conoscono entrambi
E' tutto surreale ed immotivato


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo....colto nel segno,come sempre.
> 
> ora stop x rispetto all'amico Beatli..ok?


Ma colto nel segno un cazzo
Quello che dice su di me sono tutte palle.
Non ha mai detto una sola cosa vera
Ma stiamo scherzando
Io non mi sono mai permessa di fare doppi giochini, o doppie frasi sulle cose che so di lui o che ho letto sul forum
MAI


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ho letto ora. Ma FANCULO!!!!
> Liberati di questo peso morto Beatl, non merita neanche che tu la pensi.


C'è un figlio di mezzo.
Deve procedere con prudenza, sarebbe meglio non  coinvolgerlo.
Beat, tua moglie deve smettere di fare ste cazzate. Dille tutto, dell'investigatore.
Requisiscile il cellulare, è tuo no?
Dille che se tuo figlio lo viene a sapere è un disastro.
Non mi viene in mente nulla se non dirti di recuperare la lucidità, considerarla per quello che è. Non andartene di casa e nemmeno sbattere fuori lei. Chiederle di avere un comportamento equilibrato fintanto che vivrete insieme.
Devi essere tu il forte


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senti lescaut sei torda forse??:mrgreen:....lui ha capito benissimo il significato..tu no..senza offesa eh?


Grazie. Un po' torda lo sono di sicuro purtroppo, i fatti mi cosano del resto.
Forse non ho capito ma una mia interpretazione l'avevo data anche io, e la trovo triste come del resto tutta questa storia...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono un fatto
> Guarda quante cattiverie gratuite scrivi continuamente senza che io ti abbia fatto nulla
> Può leggerle tutto il forum
> Più prove di così
> ...


Senti chiudiamola qui.
Riformulo la mia opinione.
Secondo me è pessimo 
quando un utente scredita la storia di un altro utente.

Non so se sia vera o falsa la storia di beatl.

Ma è ENORMEMENTE verosimile.
Sai quando si apre il vaso di pandora no?

La moglie negli anni si è fatta i cassi suoi alle spalle del marito.

Cioè ora lui è come un uomo che si accorge che paffete gli mancano mille euro...e pian pianino sta vedendo che non gli sono stati tolti di colpo...ma un euro di qui, uno di là...

E se fa due più due...
Ripercorre la sua vita a ritroso e si chiede...
Ma quella volta che mi ha detto che andava ad una cena di lavoro: dov'era?
E quando era dall'estetista?
E dal ginecologo?
ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti chiudiamola qui.
> Riformulo la mia opinione.
> Secondo me è pessimo
> *quando un utente scredita la storia di un altro utente.
> ...


Non l'ho screditata. ho detto che PER ME è poco credibile.
Non ho deriso nessuno, non ho fatto commenti ironici, nulla.
Quindi scassa i coglioni a qualcun altro
Ignorami, so che ti è difficile farlo, ma fallo.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

si vabbè, ora come al solito riformuli per salvarti in calcio d'angolo, ma hai fatto la tua solita figura di merda.

prima attacchi una persona e poi riformuli, complimentoni


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> C'è un figlio di mezzo.
> Deve procedere con prudenza, sarebbe meglio non  coinvolgerlo.
> Beat, tua moglie deve smettere di fare ste cazzate. Dille tutto, dell'investigatore.
> Requisiscile il cellulare, è tuo no?
> ...


Il figlio e' grandicello, tra due anni e' maggiorenne. 
Secondo me non dovrebbe dire proprio nulla, piuttosto cercare al piu' presto di rifarsi una vita, limitando se crede i danni economici, perche' dopo che passano i sentimenti restano solo quelli. E con  una storia del genere i sentimenti passano eccome...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si vabbè, ora come al solito riformuli per salvarti in calcio d'angolo, ma hai fatto la tua solita figura di merda.
> 
> prima attacchi una persona e poi riformuli, complimentoni


Senti se solo dire la propria opinione è attaccare una persona...
Io non so eh?

Poi di che t'impicci tu?

Ti riguarda?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere......io propendo per una bella storia inventata



Pensa un attimo a come si sente beatl che legge questo.

Non aggiungo altro che mi infogno.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa un attimo a come si sente beatl che legge questo.
> 
> Non aggiungo altro che mi infogno.


Al suo posto penserei: cazzi suoi se pensa che sia inventata:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono due giorni che sono tentata di scriverlo ma vedo che tutti sembrano crederci e mi sono trattenuta
> Ti quoto


Un conto è dire che questa storia è così surreale che si stenta a crederci tanto è dolorosa.

Un conto è dire...propendo che sia inventata eh?

Il che presupporebbe che il signor Beatl è arrivato qui a pigliare per il culo un forum e una comunità...

Ti pare?


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Il figlio e' grandicello, tra due anni e' maggiorenne.
> Secondo me non dovrebbe dire proprio nulla, piuttosto cercare al piu' presto di rifarsi una vita, limitando se crede i danni economici, perche' dopo che passano i sentimenti restano solo quelli. E con  una storia del genere i sentimenti passano eccome...


Sono d'accordo con te.
Io aspetterei di vedere il figlio ancora più grande, e nel frattempo penserei a come riorganizzare la mia vita.
Le parlerei per il semplice fatto di dirle di non comportarsi in modo spudorato davanti al figlio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti se solo dire la propria opinione è attaccare una persona...
> Io non so eh?
> 
> Poi di che t'impicci tu?
> ...


anch'io ho detto solo la mia opinione su questa storia
quindi nemmeno io l'ho attaccato
Concordi?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'ho screditata. ho detto che PER ME è poco credibile.
> Non ho deriso nessuno, non ho fatto commenti ironici, nulla.
> Quindi scassa i coglioni a qualcun altro
> Ignorami, so che ti è difficile farlo, ma fallo.


io propendo per una bella storia inventata

Questo è quello che TU hai scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al suo posto penserei: cazzi suoi se pensa che sia inventata:smile:


Invece IO ci rimarresi MALISSIMO.
Non puoi sempre pensare agli altri con la TUA sensibilità.
E' più costruttivo tentare di capire l'altrui.

Io ci rimarrei malissimo.

Perchè so come si sta quando confidi un dispiacere e non vieni creduto.

So benissimo come si sta.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> io propendo per una bella storia inventata
> 
> Questo è quello che TU hai scritto.



Esatto IO propendo
Il resto del forum può pensare quello che crede
E tanto per evidenziare quanto sei in malafede, altri utenti hanno detto la stessa cosa e non te li sei filati di striscio
Guarda stai davvero facendo una figura di merda evitabilissima


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> anch'io ho detto solo la mia opinione su questa storia
> quindi nemmeno io l'ho attaccato
> Concordi?


Dove leggi che io dico che tu hai attaccato beatl?
Ho solo detto che è pessimo leggere che si pensi che la sua storia sia inventata.

Mai pensato che tu volessi attaccare beatl, nemmeno io ho attaccato te.

Ho solo dissentito.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto IO propendo
> Il resto del forum può pensare quello che crede
> E tanto per evidenziare quanto sei in malafede, altri utenti hanno detto la stessa cosa e non te li sei filati di striscio
> Guarda stai davvero facendo una figura di merda evitabilissima


Ah già vero...
Sono sempre in malafede...

Scusami me ne ero scordato...

Vero mi hai messo in quella galera lì...


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Guarda*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti se solo dire la propria opinione è attaccare una persona...
> Io non so eh?
> 
> Poi di che t'impicci tu?
> ...


Fino a qualche tempo fa mi diveritivo a risponderti e a prenderti per il culo,sei un povero mentecatto di paese,razzista e coglione.Sai benissimo quanto i tuoi comportamenti siano sempre scorretti,razzista verso quelli del sud,verso gli statali,prese per il culo alle forze dell'ordine,dietro un pc ti senti più alto del metro e 60 che sei.Sei un uomo senza alcun valore,un inetto che si permette comportamenti razzisti anche verso le donne,non mi meravigli tu,mi meravigliano questi 3 coglioni che continuano a farti da spalla,senza capire la persona che sei.Dipendesse da me ti avrei messo nella condizione di non nuocere più qui dentro,purtroppo giovanni è una bravissima persona e si è fatto impietosire da tua moglie,pensa un pò a 46 anni fai scrivere a tua moglie per farti riammettere qui dentro,vi siete accoppiati bene,fannullone tu ,una grande cialtrona tua moglie!Prima o poi troverai sulla tua strada il tizio che ti insegnerà a portare rispetto alle persone,visto che i tuoi genitori ti hanno dato una pessima educazione fidati.Piantala imbecille!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino a qualche tempo fa mi diveritivo a risponderti e a prenderti per il culo,sei un povero mentecatto di paese,razzista e coglione.Sai benissimo quanto i tuoi comportamenti siano sempre scorretti,razzista verso quelli del sud,verso gli statali,prese per il culo alle forze dell'ordine,dietro un pc ti senti più alto del metro e 60 che sei.Sei un uomo senza alcun valore,un inetto che si permette comportamenti razzisti anche verso le donne,non mi meravigli tu,mi meravigliano questi 3 coglioni che continuano a farti da spalla,senza capire la persona che sei.Dipendesse da me ti avrei messo nella condizione di non nuocere più qui dentro,purtroppo giovanni è una bravissima persona e si è fatto impietosire da tua moglie,pensa un pò a 46 anni fai scrivere a tua moglie per farti riammettere qui dentro,vi siete accoppiati bene,fannullone tu ,una grande cialtrona tua moglie!Prima o poi troverai sulla tua strada il tizio che ti insegnerà a portare rispetto alle persone,visto che i tuoi genitori ti hanno dato una pessima educazione fidati.Piantala imbecille!


Infatti come Don Giovanni attendo la mia statua del commendatore...
Ma intanto mi diverto no?

E per la cronaca mia moglie ha donato a Giovanni una notte d'amore
per questo ha ottenuto la grazia...

Poi cioè con chi dovrei essere razzista? Con quelli del nord?
Non lo so io eh?

Hai ragione Oscuro...
Bon hai difeso le tue belle...

Ora vai in pace...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah già vero...
> *Sono sempre in malafede...
> 
> *Scusami me ne ero scordato...
> ...


No non sempre e non con tutti
come me sempre. Purtroppo sei abituato alla gente che ti ignora, con me hai proprio sbagliato.
Non mi faccio prendere per il culo e denigrare da uno stronzo
Quindi se mi ignori io continuerò ad ignorarti, se mi nomini io ti risponderò perchè non accetto che si dicano falsità su di me e mi spiace solo che non ti rendi conto che ammorbi tutto un forum.


----------



## erab (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe inchiodarla con prove inequivocabili anche con questo ..


No, bisognerebbe smetterla di tentennare e passare alle vie di fatto. Non dopo, adesso.

PS: ricordati sempre che lei ti sta facendo quello che tu le permetti di farti.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto IO propendo
> Il resto del forum può pensare quello che crede
> E tanto per evidenziare quanto sei in malafede, altri utenti hanno detto la stessa cosa e non te li sei filati di striscio
> Guarda stai davvero facendo una figura di merda evitabilissima


Non sono d'accordo,lui non evita perchè le figure da imbecille sono il suo pane.Lui è questo, giustamente non fa nulla per nasconderlo.Insomma apprezziamo la coerenza di un uomo di merda che fa di tutto per dimostrarlo e ci riesce benissimo!


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu credi che lei possa mai essere sincera con te?
> se tenti di andare avanti sappi che all'inizio non sarà facile. io credo che lei non riuscirà a troncare immediatamente con lui..
> ma *cosa si sono detti*?


Amore qua amore là.. cicci qua cicci la...
ci risentiamo stasera... ti chiamo io quando lui non c'è... rispondo quando lei non c'è...
non guardare le altre... non andare con qualcun altro...

ma mai riferimenti ad incontri o programmi di incontri...

tutto surrealissimo... ma in cosa mi sono andato a ficcare...


prima di conoscere mia moglie uscivo con una ragazza... ma già ci eravamo lasciati da mesi...
eravamo amici... le parlai di colei sarebbe divenuta mia moglie... cioè le dissi che avevo iniziato a frequentare una persona... lei mi disse "Stai attento, stai molto attento" ...

se sapessi ora dov'è le direi che aveva avuto ragione


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti come Don Giovanni attendo la mia statua del commendatore...
> Ma intanto mi diverto no?
> 
> E per la cronaca mia moglie ha donato a Giovanni una notte d'amore
> ...


Ma ti pare normale?ma sei normale?46 anni e piagnucoli, fai scrivere a tua moglie?ma non ti ha ancora sputato in faccia sta donna?donna poi....ma ammutolisciti!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non sempre e non con tutti
> come me sempre. Purtroppo sei abituato alla gente che ti ignora, con me hai proprio sbagliato.
> Non mi faccio prendere per il culo e denigrare da uno stronzo
> Quindi se mi ignori io continuerò ad ignorarti, se mi nomini io ti risponderò perchè non accetto che si dicano falsità su di me e mi spiace solo che non ti rendi conto che ammorbi tutto un forum.


Senti
la fai più grossa di quello che è

Nn capisco perchè devi sempre drammatizzare tutto...

Facciamo na roba pì semplice TU fai come pare a te...che IO faccio un po' come pare a me eh?

Non ti ho denigrato...

Ho solo detto che è pessimo quando si induce a pensare che una storia di dolore sia falsa...
Una mia opinione su un atteggiamento.

Ma se vuoi continuare sui tuoi deliri sulla mia persona contenta te...

Non sono certo io la causa dei tuoi guai eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti pare normale?ma sei normale?46 anni e piagnucoli, fai scrivere a tua moglie?ma non ti ha ancora sputato in faccia sta donna?donna poi....ma ammutolisciti!


Ti ripeto che non ci fu solo una mail...andò di persona...e pensa che sbagliò strada...se non c'era Lothar che l'accompagnava mai sarebbe riuscita a stanare Admin...

Sai mi ha detto che Admin le ha regalato una bella mela...

No non mi ha mai sputato in faccia...perchè lei odia la saliva...e allora io e mia figlia le facciamo vedere la saliva e lei ci sta lontani...pora donna...

Che immenso atto d'amore si è sacrificata per suo marito che era disperato senza il suo gemboy personale...


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti
> la fai più grossa di quello che è
> 
> Nn capisco perchè devi sempre drammatizzare tutto...
> ...


Cosa cazzo c'entrano i suoi guai?ma come ti permetti?che ne sai tu?questo è sputtanare gli utenti idiota,pensa ai tuoi di guai,guardati intorno,pensa a tua moglie... che di due cervelli non ne fate uno!


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti pare normale?ma sei normale?46 anni e piagnucoli, fai scrivere a tua moglie?ma non ti ha ancora sputato in faccia sta donna?donna poi....ma ammutolisciti!


Ma basta. 
Non avete rispetto per beat.
Non me ne frega una sega di leggere le vostre litigate.
E immaginate a Beat!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cazzo c'entrano i suoi guai?ma come ti permetti?che ne sai tu?questo è sputtanare gli utenti idiota,pensa ai tuoi di guai,guardati intorno,pensa a tua moglie... che di due cervelli non ne fate uno!


Ma che ne so io dei suoi guai...
Uffa ce l'ha sempre su con me...
Ma la capisco però sai?

Non ha senso dell'uomorismo...

Magari fosse che so come le altre...donne...


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Amore qua amore là.. cicci qua cicci la...
> ci risentiamo stasera... ti chiamo io quando lui non c'è... rispondo quando lei non c'è...
> non guardare le altre... non andare con qualcun altro...
> 
> ...


Stai attwnto a non prenderti un esaurimento nervoso. Che poi si sono cavoli.
Perchè non vai a parlare con uno psicologo? Tu da solo.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Mi viene quasi da ridere...

stamattina mia moglie ha fatto salti mortali per

Resettare account vodafone con cambio password
Resettare telefono
cambio di numero Y&m o come cavolo si chiama...
ed altre cose varie per impedirmi di controllarla


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cazzo c'entrano i suoi guai?ma come ti permetti?che ne sai tu?questo* è sputtanare gli utenti idiota*,pensa ai tuoi di guai,guardati intorno,pensa a tua moglie... che di due cervelli non ne fate uno!


non ci arriva


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che non ci fu solo una mail...andò di persona...e pensa che sbagliò strada...se non c'era Lothar che l'accompagnava mai sarebbe riuscita a stanare Admin...
> 
> Sai mi ha detto che Admin le ha regalato una bella mela...
> 
> ...


In effetti non mi meraviglierebbe sai,sei un uomo senza onore,se torni a casa e trovi tua moglie a pecora con un bel tunisino che gli fa assaporare le vere gioie del sesso,non batteresti ciglio,ti andresti a spippettare a letto,prenderesti sonno,ed il giorno dopo che casso ti frega!46 ANNI......!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ne so io dei suoi guai...
> Uffa ce l'ha sempre su con me...
> Ma la capisco però sai?
> 
> ...


Ti sarebbe piaciuto eh?
E invece ti è andata male


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma basta.
> Non avete rispetto per beat.
> Non me ne frega una sega di leggere le vostre litigate.
> E immaginate a Beat!!


Hai ragione...
Ma è opportuno che Beat si faccia un'opinione su chi ha riposto fiducia...

Che poi non dica...ma porco can...tutto sommato meglio ascoltare che so le opinioni solo degli uomini che ci sono passati no?

Cioè come può un muto insegnare ad un sordo?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Amore qua amore là.. cicci qua cicci la...
> ci risentiamo stasera... ti chiamo io quando lui non c'è... rispondo quando lei non c'è...
> non guardare le altre... non andare con qualcun altro...
> 
> ...



ma tu davvero hai intenzione di continuare con questa donna?


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Stai attwnto a non prenderti un esaurimento nervoso. Che poi si sono cavoli.
> Perchè non vai a parlare con uno psicologo? Tu da solo.


Si si già fatto.. un caro amico (sono medico e ci conosciamo da lunga data). Mi sta dando una grande mano.. ma temo il peggio debba ancora venire


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> non ci arriva


No, ci arriva benissimo,e colpisce dove può colpire!Mi meraviglia che ci siano 3 stupidi che gli vanno ancora dietro.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sarebbe piaciuto eh?
> E invece ti è andata male


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti non mi meraviglierebbe sai,sei un uomo senza onore,se torni a casa e trovi tua moglie a pecora con un bel tunisino che gli fa assaporare le vere gioie del sesso,non batteresti ciglio,ti andresti a spippettare a letto,prenderesti sonno,ed il giorno dopo che casso ti frega!46 ANNI......!


Ma non la sai quella del tunisiano?
Allora arrivo lì e la trovo e faccio che cosa fai con un marocchino nel culo?

E sto qua s'incazza perchè gli ho dato del marocchino a lui che è tunisiano...e che ci sono tre mila chilometri tra il Marocco e la Tunisia...na storia guarda...ma na storia...ma porc...porc...


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sarebbe piaciuto eh?
> E invece ti è andata male


Non sarebbe piaciuto a te,il conte si fa le pippe con le mani di barbie....!


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu davvero hai intenzione di continuare con questa donna?



Intenzione? purtroppo ora dopo ora mi accorgo che c'è poco da continuare... fino a stamattina, se rileggi, parlavo di sforzo immenso per tornare a ridare fiducia... ma qua ogni minuto ne esce una nuova (nuova per me... nota e risaputa per lei)


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sarebbe piaciuto eh?
> E invece ti è andata male


Potevo ragionarci prima sulle nostre evidenti incompatibilità di carattere
e ascoltare la vocina dentro...

Ma poi grazie a Sabina ho inforcato gli occhiali e ho capito come mai mi comporto in un certo modo solo con certe donne....

Scusami non è colpa mia...

E' che anche tu mi ricordi mia madre...e in pratica mi difendo no?


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> Ma è opportuno che Beat si faccia un'opinione su chi ha riposto fiducia...
> 
> Che poi non dica...ma porco can...tutto sommato meglio ascoltare che so le opinioni solo degli uomini che ci sono passati no?
> ...


State facendo tutti una figura barbina a litigare qui


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Intenzione? purtroppo ora dopo ora mi accorgo che c'è poco da continuare... fino a stamattina, se rileggi, parlavo di sforzo immenso per tornare a ridare fiducia... ma qua ogni minuto ne esce una nuova (nuova per me... nota e risaputa per lei)



appunto, falla uscire il prima possibile dalla tua vita.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> State facendo tutti una figura barbina a litigare qui


Ma sta tenta...
Io non posso mai ridere un po' eh?
Mai postare cagate ?

Io devo sempre fare il serio?

Sai che me frega della figura barbina a me?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> State facendo tutti una figura barbina a litigare qui


io credo che la stia facendo solo lui
Non sono abituata ad essere offesa e stare zitta. Tu si?


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si si già fatto.. un caro amico (sono medico e ci conosciamo da lunga data). Mi sta dando una grande mano.. ma temo il peggio debba ancora venire


Guarda, la tua storia mi coinvolge, perchè anche io in questo periodo sto di merda e non capisco più niente (non per tradimenti però).
E' la testa che deve tenere. Solo quello conta. Perchè se vi separerete...come dici tu...il peggio dovrà ancora arrivare


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che la stia facendo solo lui
> Non sono abituata ad essere offesa e stare zitta. Tu si?


NO.
Ma rispetto le sofferenze di chi è qui per sfogarsi.
Aprite un altro post da qualche altra parte.
Guarda...io sono mesi che trattengo le reazioni, che sarei pronta a sbranare qualche estraneo che mi attaccasse per ragioni qualsiasi.
Ma non qui


----------



## Lui (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non la sai quella del tunisiano?
> Allora arrivo lì e la trovo e faccio che cosa fai con un marocchino nel culo?
> 
> E sto qua s'incazza perchè gli ho dato del marocchino a lui che è tunisiano...e che ci sono tre mila chilometri tra il Marocco e la Tunisia...na storia guarda...ma na storia...ma porc...porc...


dì la verità, ti sarebbe piaciuto prenderla tu nel culetto quella del marocchino o tunisino che sia. ci sei rimasto male perchè t'ha mandato a fare in culo anche lui.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, la tua storia mi coinvolge, perchè anche io in questo periodo sto di merda e non capisco più niente (non per tradimenti però).
> E' la testa che deve tenere. Solo quello conta. Perchè se vi separerete...come dici tu...*il peggio dovrà ancora arrivare*


Ne sono conscio


----------



## Lui (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ma chi ti ci porta a dare confidenza a tutti. la colpa è la tua, mica la sua, lui ne approfitta e tu come una stupida gli vai dietro. ignoralo, non vedi che non vale un cazzo?


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Bah... guardate... bah..
> 
> appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...


chiama tu quell'altro e digli che stasera gliela spedisci con biglietto di sola andata


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> dì la verità, ti sarebbe piaciuto prenderla tu nel culetto quella del marocchino o tunisino che sia. ci sei rimasto male perchè t'ha mandato a fare in culo anche lui.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu hai detto che è inventata.
> E bocca mia taci
> che ne conosco a bizzeffe di mogli che tengono circhi equestri con 4 o 5 uomini...
> No?
> ...


falsificare il racconto significa che ha editato il post inserendo delle parti inventate.

o non sai quello che dici o stai raccontando una balla ancor più grande di quella di Roberto Baggio.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiama tu quell'altro e digli che stasera gliela spedisci con biglietto di sola andata



Fatto ieri 

lui mi ha risposto... "pronto?" ed io.." Buonasera parlo con A...?" ..."No no sono M...."...

"Guardi a me risulta lei si chiama A.... e vive con una Signora che si chiama A...., per favore non stia a raccontarmi storie"... e lui "Si guardi ha ragione... ci sentiamo solo al telefono come buoni vecchi amici"...


Ovviamente lei aveva chiamato lui prima... avvertendolo che probabilmente avrei chiamato. Non c'è un perchè io abbia chiamato in verità.. non serve a nulla.. non servirà..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> NO.
> Ma rispetto le sofferenze di chi è qui per sfogarsi.
> Aprite un altro post da qualche altra parte.
> Guarda...io sono mesi che trattengo le reazioni, che sarei pronta a sbranare qualche estraneo che mi attaccasse per ragioni qualsiasi.
> Ma non qui


Il tread lo apra lui io non ho interesse a parlare con lui
Per me non é un estraneo o non lo era é questo é il grave


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il tread lo apra lui io non ho interesse a parlare con lui
> Per me non é un estraneo o non lo era é questo é il grave


Ok. Capisco


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> falsificare il racconto significa che ha editato il post inserendo delle parti inventate.
> 
> o non sai quello che dici o stai raccontando una balla ancor più grande di quella di Roberto Baggio.


La balla su roberto baggio era in buona fede...
Lothar ha svelato l'arcano...
Colpevole la mia enorme ignoranza in materia calcistica...
Non era Roberto, ma suo fratello...

Ma se vai a farti una ricerca al centro matricolare a padova

Scoprirai che dico il vero...
Insomma uno scambio di persona...


----------



## Anais (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Fatto ieri
> 
> lui mi ha risposto... "pronto?" ed io.." Buonasera parlo con A...?" ..."No no sono M...."...
> 
> ...


E lei oggi lo ha richiamato ancora?
Ma pure lui però. Dovrebbe essersi stremito di spere che tu sai.
Hai detto che è sposato no?
Io credo alla tua storia, credo che sia vera.
Però in effetti a volte ha dei risvolti surreali


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> farfalla ma chi ti ci porta a dare confidenza a tutti. la colpa è la tua, mica la sua, lui ne approfitta e tu come una stupida gli vai dietro. ignoralo, non vedi che non vale un cazzo?



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Sei furbo tu...
COme intortatore mi batti di gran lunga no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti se solo dire la propria opinione è attaccare una persona...
> Io non so eh?
> 
> Poi di che t'impicci tu?
> ...


no tu hai scritto che avrebbe tentato di falsificare la storia di Beatl,non che ha espresso un'opinione.

ricontrolla la connessione tra dita e cervello,mi sa che ti salta facilmente.

e sì.   se tu te la prendi con Farfalla,Simy si incazza perchè è una sua amica.  e se tu te la prendi con Farfalla e la mia sorellina poi a catena te la devi prendere con me e probabilmente con Oscuro.

e sai che io e lui siamo di poche parole


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E lei oggi lo ha richiamato ancora?
> Ma pure lui però. Dovrebbe essersi stremito di spere che tu sai.
> Hai detto che è sposato no?
> Io credo alla tua storia, credo che sia vera.
> Però in effetti a volte ha dei risvolti surreali


Li ha li ha.. lo capisco benissimo.. non so cosa dire...
Probabilmente a lui frega nulla perchè tanto è una cosa alla "leggera" per entrambi troncabile forse quando vogliono.. boh non so...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Fatto ieri
> 
> lui mi ha risposto... "pronto?" ed io.." Buonasera parlo con A...?" ..."No no sono M...."...
> 
> ...


bene ora che avete rotto il ghiaccio,digli di preparare il letto perchè a breve avrà ospiti.

scommetto una birra che se gli prospetti la cosa,il tipo tronca con tua moglie in 7 secondi e 4 decimi


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La balla su roberto baggio era in buona fede...
> Lothar ha svelato l'arcano...
> Colpevole la mia enorme ignoranza in materia calcistica...
> Non era Roberto, ma suo fratello...
> ...


sì certo.   peccato che uno quando scopre di aver detto una cazzata in buona fede di solito si scusa.

tu quando ti si piglia in fallo scappi con la coda tra le gambe.   e questo non è indizio di buona fede


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

*Beatl*

Ho finito ora di leggere tutta la tua storia e sono abbastanza esterefatto. Al tuo posto, immedesimandomi, non riuscirei, amandola ancora cosi' tanto, a sopportare altre bugie. Troppo dolore. Io, personalmente, potrei tranquillamente accettare i tradimenti. Le bugie no.

continuerò a leggere..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.   peccato che uno quando scopre di aver detto una cazzata in buona fede di solito si scusa.
> 
> tu quando ti si piglia in fallo scappi con la coda tra le gambe.   e questo non è indizio di buona fede



Ma se vai a leggere io mi scusai eh?
Per aver dato un'informazione falsa...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho finito ora di leggere tutta la tua storia e sono abbastanza esterefatto. Al tuo posto, immedesimandomi, non riuscirei, amandola ancora cosi' tanto, a sopportare altre bugie. Troppo dolore. Io, personalmente, potrei tranquillamente accettare i tradimenti. Le bugie no.
> 
> continuerò a leggere..



Appunto .. amandola...
bugie e tradimenti sono su piani differenti, lo capisco, ma su di me hanno lo stesso effetto distruttivo..
a parte questo, in fondo in fondo, so benissimo che la via è delineata.. ma una parte di me spera di poter recuperare..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no tu hai scritto che avrebbe tentato di falsificare la storia di Beatl,non che ha espresso un'opinione.
> 
> ricontrolla la connessione tra dita e cervello,mi sa che ti salta facilmente.
> 
> ...


Ah io con certa gente non mi ci metto...
C'è sempre e solo da rimetterci....
Dimmi te se dovrei considerare ste menate qui da asilo...sorellina...ecc...

Rendito conto delle risate no?

Cosa dovrei fare...non lo so io eh?

Sta là con le tue sorelline...e i tuoi fratellini...no?


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se vai a leggere io mi scusai eh?
> Per aver dato un'informazione falsa...


ripostamela perchè nel mare di cazzate che scrivi devo essermela persa


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Cmq martedì prossimo ha "inventato" una trasferta in un centro commerciale con delle amiche e poi una capatina in ridente cittadina della costa Adriatica... quasi quasi le faccio la sorpresa se sento che è una palla per incontrare uno dei due..


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo. peccato che uno quando scopre di aver detto una cazzata in buona fede di solito si scusa.
> 
> tu quando ti si piglia in fallo scappi con la coda tra le gambe. e questo non è indizio di buona fede


E deve interveniere la moglie...!Vedi amico ligure,la colpa non è del conte ma dei genitori!I miei genitori mi hanno abituato a prendere le responsabilità e la paternità dei miei errori.I genitori del conte non gli hanno insegnato un cazzo,solo il valore dei soldi e basta,nessuno rispetto per gli altri,nessun valore, nessun principio.Infondo questo povero uomo poteva crescere diversamente?la sua vita si svolge in un buco di paese,fra pecore e organi di chiesa,che cazzo ne può sapere questo cialtrone della vita?della strada?lui pensa a ciulare e pensa che la vita sia una ciulada,che la vita sia vicenza,che il veneto sia il mondo,gira per il paese pensando di essere il boss,come succede ai poveri coglioni!Se dio ti vuole bene ti fa coglione,beato il conte che ha tanto affetto dal signore...!


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah io con certa gente non mi ci metto...
> C'è sempre e solo da rimetterci....
> Dimmi te se dovrei considerare ste menate qui da asilo...sorellina...ecc...
> 
> ...


certo.   e tu tieniti a distanza di sicurezza.    è meglio per tutti.    dammi retta


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ripostamela perchè nel mare di cazzate che scrivi devo essermela persa


TU...
Non sei nella posizione di dare ordini al conte
e men che meno di fare richieste...

Se leggi e vedi solo quello che pare a te...

Io non so cosa farci....

Che me frega a me?

Tu mi giudichi io no...

ma capisco che ci hai i tuoi tornaconto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Appunto .. amandola...
> bugie e tradimenti sono su piani differenti, lo capisco, ma su di me hanno lo stesso effetto distruttivo..
> a parte questo, in fondo in fondo, so benissimo che la via è delineata.. *ma una parte di me spera di poter recuperare*..



Recuperare cosa? è palesemente una seriale. Egoista e incentrata sulla sua felicità solo tramite il sesso e l'amore incediario. 

Da quello che tu racconti l'unico modo per mettere le cose su dei binari funzionali sarebbe accettare i suoi tradimenti e renderli leciti. Magari da coppia aperta. Poi sarebbe da verificare come reagirebbe lei ed un tuo eventuale tradimento....
Ho la sensazione che non faccia per te. Andrebbe bene a me...... ma da quello che leggo non andrebbe bene a te.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.   e tu tieniti a distanza di sicurezza.    è meglio per tutti.    dammi retta


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Beh oddio se ricevo una diffida da un avvocato...magari ci credo no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Distanza di sicurezza intendi...che cosa?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In un mondo virtuale ?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Recuperare cosa? è palesemente una seriale. Egoista e incentrata sulla sua felicità solo tramite il sesso e l'amore incediario.
> 
> Da quello che tu racconti l'unico modo per mettere le cose su dei binari funzionali sarebbe accettare i suoi tradimenti e renderli leciti. Magari da coppia aperta. Poi sarebbe da verificare come reagirebbe lei ed un tuo eventuale tradimento....
> Ho la sensazione che non faccia per te. Andrebbe bene a me...... ma da quello che leggo non andrebbe bene a te.



Si io non sono il tipo da coppia aperta


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TU...
> Non sei nella posizione di dare ordini al conte
> e men che meno di fare richieste...
> 
> ...


insomma sai di non esserti scusato per la belinata di Baggio e ora cerchi di svicolare more solito.

il solito cazzaro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potevo ragionarci prima sulle nostre evidenti incompatibilità di carattere
> e ascoltare la vocina dentro...
> 
> Ma poi grazie a Sabina ho inforcato gli occhiali e *ho capito come mai mi comporto in un certo modo solo con certe donne....*
> ...



conte: hai fatto passi da gigante nel prenderti le tue responsabilità e nel capire che certe cose che ti succedevano dipendevano da come ti ponevi di fronte alla questione
quindi: non scaricare la colpa :mrgreen:

non penso ci voglia un grosso sforzo da parte tua ad applicare lo stesso principio in casi come questi, no?

non andare oltre con certe osservazioni su farfalla, sono superflue e (quelle sì) dette gratuitamente


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E deve interveniere la moglie...!Vedi amico ligure,la colpa non è del conte ma dei genitori!I miei genitori mi hanno abituato a prendere le responsabilità e la paternità dei miei errori.I genitori del conte non gli hanno insegnato un cazzo,solo il valore dei soldi e basta,nessuno rispetto per gli altri,nessun valore, nessun principio.Infondo questo povero uomo poteva crescere diversamente?la sua vita si svolge in un buco di paese,fra pecore e organi di chiesa,che cazzo ne può sapere questo cialtrone della vita?della strada?lui pensa a ciulare e pensa che la vita sia una ciulada,che la vita sia vicenza,che il veneto sia il mondo,gira per il paese pensando di essere il boss,come succede ai poveri coglioni!Se dio ti vuole bene ti fa coglione,beato il conte che ha tanto affetto dal signore...!


mah....lui può condurre la sua vita come crede.   a me interessa solo che si tenga lontano da Simy e Farfalla.

chè poi capisco anche che attaccarle sia l'unico modo che ha per far vedere al forum che esiste pure lui,però alla lunga le zanzare finiscono schiacciate


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si io non sono il tipo da coppia aperta


quindi? le prove hai, legalmente. Il figlio è abbastanza grande da capire. Non hai problemi economici e non hai nessun motivo per sopportare ancora.
Amati più di quanto ami lei. Perchè diversamente non è amore. E' solo paura.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si io non sono il tipo da coppia aperta



Embè ci mancherebbe eh?
Ste cose si fanno assieme no?
Insomma però che cosa conti di fare con lei?

Riesci a realizzare che ami una persona che non esiste?

Senti guarda è come con Altro COnsumo no?
Pur che mi abbonassi mi hanno proposto gadget stratosferici

Ma poi quando sono arrivati
non erano affatto stratosferici no?

La radiosveglia ha i giorni scordati per cui per lei il 28 giugno è gioveì e non venerdì...

Non ti dico poi il minitablet....

Non funziona...ma l'ho mostrato a dei negozianti che ridendo mi dicono...ma dove hai trovato na ciafeca del genere....e io...eh me l'ha mandata Altro Consumo no?

I guai però sono che tu hai comunque vissuto dei bei anni con questa persona...
E non puoi rinnegarli...

Vedi Beatl ti sei scontrato con una vita che per te non doveva esistere...
Dovrebbe essere vita di coppia per te, solo il tempo che hai passato e vissuto assieme sensibilmente con questa persona...

Tutta la vita che lei ha vissuto senza di te...è una vita a cui tu non hai partecipato...
Se ci pensi bene....
A te non dovrebbe cambiare nulla
se lei era a far la spesa
o a far l'amore....

Purchè tu senta che lei come moglie e come donna non ti abbia mai fatto mancare nulla.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ragazzi...*

scusate ma, davvero, non mi sembra veramente il caso di spostare la discussione sul Conte.......abbiate un pochino di empatia con Beatl. Almeno un pochino.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte: hai fatto passi da gigante nel prenderti le tue responsabilità e nel capire che certe cose che ti succedevano dipendevano da come ti ponevi di fronte alla questione
> quindi: non scaricare la colpa :mrgreen:
> 
> non penso ci voglia un grosso sforzo da parte tua ad applicare lo stesso principio in casi come questi, no?
> ...


Ma infatti...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè ci mancherebbe eh?
> Ste cose si fanno assieme no?
> Insomma però che cosa conti di fare con lei?
> 
> ...


Occhio non vede.. cuore non duole..

Purtroppo però l'occhio ha visto.. ed indietro non si torna


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scusate ma, davvero, non mi sembra veramente il caso di spostare la discussione sul Conte.......abbiate un pochino di empatia con Beatl. Almeno un pochino.


io a Beatl ho risposto.    e gli auguro per il suo bene ed il suo amor proprio che trovi la forza di mettere fuori di casa sta tizia,che non è la donna che lui pensava e di cui si era innamorato ma solo un'egocentrica stronza narcisista che non si fa scrupoli con niente e nessuno pur di appagare le proprie voglie.

altro,sinceramente,sulla questione non credo vi sia da dire


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scusate ma, davvero, non mi sembra veramente il caso di spostare la discussione sul Conte.......abbiate un pochino di empatia con Beatl. Almeno un pochino.


Si ma sto lottando contro il branco no?
Visto?
Tutti arrivati all'appuntamento e il copione parte...

Visto?

Nessuno ha mai i coglioni per venire a parte con me.
Singolarmente.

Visto?

SOno giochetti da bambini...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno ha mai i coglioni per venire a parte con me.
> ...


vengo io. Gara di improvvisazione, musicale logicamente?? 
:mrgreen:



beatl ha detto:


> Occhio non vede.. cuore non duole..
> 
> Purtroppo però l'occhio ha visto.. ed indietro non si torna


Preferiresti non aver mai scoperto i tradimenti? 

Ho la sensazione che una parte di te avrebbe preferito viversi la vita all' oscuro delle sue malefatte. Io non rinuncerei mai alla verità.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scusate ma, davvero, non mi sembra veramente il caso di spostare la discussione sul Conte.......abbiate un pochino di empatia con Beatl. Almeno un pochino.



Ma perchè parlate al plurale?
Guarda che basta che si zittisce e tutto finisce
La inziata lui la sposti lui
Ripeto se mi ignora io non so nemmeno se esiste


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Occhio non vede.. cuore non duole..
> 
> Purtroppo però l'occhio ha visto.. ed indietro non si torna


Purtroppo...
Dev'essere davvero durissima...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Preferiresti non aver mai scoperto i tradimenti?
> 
> Ho la sensazione che una parte di te avrebbe preferito viversi la vita all' oscuro delle sue malefatte. Io non rinuncerei mai alla verità.



No.. ben venga abbia scoperto tutto. Ho voglia di inchiodarla anche su questa persona.. come ho fatto con la prima...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No.. ben venga abbia scoperto tutto. Ho voglia di inchiodarla anche su questa persona.. come ho fatto con la prima...


Credo ne basti uno di adulterio per iniziare la causa di separazione. 

Non sono molto esperto da buon fautore del motto "mai sposato e mai mi sposerò!"


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Purtroppo...
> Dev'essere davvero durissima...


Si .. purtroppo durissima.. lo è anche oggi...
particolarmente oggi, forse perche ieri sera mi ero illuso che le sue parole ptessero contenere un minimo di verità....ed oggi ho chiaramente capito che non è cosi...

quasi quasi le faccio trovare la registrazione della telefonata con l'altro sul cuscino, stasera... come buonanotte


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sto lottando contro il branco no?
> Visto?
> Tutti arrivati all'appuntamento e il copione parte...
> 
> ...


Povera vittima......
Guarda che io a te le cose le ho sempre dette direttamente qui e in privato
Quindi, tanto per cambiare, finiscila di scrivere stronzate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

*scusa beatl*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scusate ma, davvero, non mi sembra veramente il caso di spostare la discussione sul Conte.......abbiate un pochino di empatia con Beatl. Almeno un pochino.



hai ragione

comunque anche a me questa storia sa di inventato
soprattutto io penso una cosa: che se sei nel mezzo di un bufera di tal genere l'ultima cosa che ti viene in mente è raccontarla a puntate e in direttissima sul web

poi se lui ci assicura che ci sbagliamo a pensarla così, siamo i primi a crederci

il fatto è che da come la espone questa donna sembra tutto fuorchè reale


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Credo ne basti uno di adulterio per iniziare la causa di separazione.
> 
> Non sono molto esperto da buon fautore del motto "mai sposato e mai mi sposerò!"



Lo ero anche io.. fino al giorno prima in cui mia moglie, tramite una conoscenza comune.. mi fece avere il suo cellulare. Da li in poi cambiai idea..

Probabilmente la stronza fa così con tanti


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> comunque anche a me questa storia sa di inventato
> soprattutto io penso una cosa: che se sei nel mezzo di un bufera di tal genere l'ultima cosa che ti viene in mente è raccontarla a puntate e in direttissima sul web
> ...


Ecco Conte vediamo ora che l'ha detto la Matra che rispondi?
Ah già fa parte del branco dimenticavo


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> comunque anche a me questa storia sa di inventato
> soprattutto io penso una cosa: che se sei nel mezzo di un bufera di tal genere l'ultima cosa che ti viene in mente è raccontarla a puntate e in direttissima sul web
> ...



Cosa vuoi che faccia nei momenti liberi?.. uscire non ne ho voglia... parlare, leggere, guardare la tv nemmeno.
Lo scirvere di quanto mi sta succedendo ed il leggere i vostri consigli e le vostre esperienze, invece, mi dà un aiuto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io a Beatl ho risposto.    e gli auguro per il suo bene ed il suo amor proprio che trovi la forza di mettere fuori di casa sta tizia,che non è la donna che lui pensava e di cui si era innamorato ma solo un'egocentrica stronza narcisista che non si fa scrupoli con niente e nessuno pur di appagare le proprie voglie.
> 
> altro,sinceramente,sulla questione non credo vi sia da dire


Si ma non è che mettendo etichette a sua moglie gli risolvi i problemi...
CIoè tu mi rubi la macchina...
Non è che se mi dicono eh te l'ha rubata evidentemente era un ladro...
Si risolvono i problemi eh?

Cioè questo mi sembra un atteggiamento vieppiù sterile e puerile eh?

Sti problemi non si risolvono certo mettendo fuori casa la tizia no?

Ma si risolvono se lei ha le palle di dirgli dove sta il suo cuore.
No?

E lui ha bisogno di un motivo e non una giustificazione un motivo per cui lei dica...
Io mi sono comportata così per queste ragioni.

E le donne che hanno questo coraggio si salvano.

Cito la moglie di Ultimo.
Se Ultimo si fermava alle etichette non ne sarebbe mai uscito.

E sta etichetta si sarebbe ingigantita giorno per giorno e li avrebbe miseramente schiacciati.

Lei ha avuto le palle per dire a suo marito i suoi motivi per cui ha fatto certe cose.

Cito il marito di Diletta
Cito Mattia

ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc...

Vorrei vedere la Tebastra con Mattia che risponde picche a quel suo interrogatorio...
Per quel poco che conosco io Tebe...Mattia era perduto.

Quindi lui secondo me, dovrebbe cercare di iniziare con...capisco che è dura e difficile per te...ma dobbiamo trovare il sistema per cui tu possa dirmi la verità...

Cioè difficile che uno ti dica la verità se ha la testa sotto la ghigliottina no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> comunque anche a me questa storia sa di inventato
> soprattutto io penso una cosa: che se sei nel mezzo di un bufera di tal genere l'ultima cosa che ti viene in mente è raccontarla a puntate e in direttissima sul web
> ...


Che sia reale o no poco importa. Intendo che se fosse reale Beatl avrebbe bisogno veramente di consigli e se non lo fosse sarebbero solo consigli utili al prossimo.

Questa donna in effetti sembra uscita da un fumetto ma probabilmente non ha la sensazione di quando Beatl conosca veramente. Probabilmente lui riesce a mascherare molto bene quello che sa veramente ed a far passare le sue preoccupazioni per sensazioni e gelosia non giustificata. E' quello che ho capito io.

Ma forse ha ragione Perplesso. Non credo che ci sia altra soluzione.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non è che mettendo etichette a sua moglie gli risolvi i problemi...
> CIoè tu mi rubi la macchina...
> Non è che se mi dicono eh te l'ha rubata evidentemente era un ladro...
> Si risolvono i problemi eh?
> ...



E' esattamente quello che sto cercando ... avendo in cambio continui dinieghi, incazzature, innervosimenti e scappatoie... ma sto cercando...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che sia reale o no poco importa. Intendo che se fosse reale Beatl avrebbe bisogno veramente di consigli ed se non lo fosse sarebbero solo consigli utili al prossimo.
> 
> *Questa donna in effetti sembra uscita da un fumetto ma probabilmente non ha la sensazione di quando Beatl conosca veramente. Probabilmente lui riesce a mascherare molto bene quello che sa veramente ed a far passare le sue preoccupazioni per sensazioni e gelosia non giustificata. E' quello che ho capito io.*
> 
> Ma forse ha ragione Perplesso. Non credo che ci sia altra soluzione.



E' così...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> comunque anche a me questa storia sa di inventato
> soprattutto io penso una cosa: che se sei nel mezzo di un bufera di tal genere l'ultima cosa che ti viene in mente è raccontarla a puntate e in direttissima sul web
> ...


Capisco che questa storia ti spaventi.
Ma immagina per un attimo che tuo marito per qualsiasi vicissitudine, sapesse tutti i tuoi percorsi adulterini, con chi, quando e come.

A me sembra che qui siamo abituati a persone che si rivolgono qui con fiducia a buttar fuori tutto perchè nell'anonimato.

Cioè uno fa google con la parola tradimento noi siamo i primi...

SPero che non siamo comunque l'ultima spiaggia.

Ma capisco che leggere di una moglie che ora è sotto uno scenario inquietante possa ingenerare quel fenomeno di negazione, come capita che so, a chi è infartuato e dice...ma no è il solito mal di stomaco...

La paura fa brutti scherzi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> E' così...


poi se dovessi scoprire che sei un fake dovrai pagarne le conseguenza a vita :mexican:


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poi se dovessi scoprire che sei un fake dovrai pagarne le conseguenza a vita :mexican:


 non si corre il pericolo ... cmq non sarei davvero riuscito ad inverarla una storia simile. Quando sarà tutto finito ci scriverò un libro..


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che sto cercando ... avendo in cambio continui dinieghi, incazzature, innervosimenti e scappatoie... ma sto cercando...


stai lottando contro un mulino a vento.

l'unica speranza che tu puoi avere (forse) di farle dire la verità è di metterla fuori dalla porta.

quando si troverà fisicamente perduta come conseguenza delle sue azioni,magari tirerà fuori il rospo,ma non è sicuro.

quello che è sicuro è che ora tu devi smettere di farti umiliare e devi iniziare a volerti più bene.   e già che ci siamo pensare a come spiegare la situazione a tuo figlio,chè mi pare non sia più un bimbo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco che questa storia ti spaventi.
> Ma immagina per un attimo che tuo marito per qualsiasi vicissitudine, sapesse tutti i tuoi percorsi adulterini, con chi, quando e come.
> 
> A me sembra che qui siamo abituati a persone che si rivolgono qui con fiducia a buttar fuori tutto perchè nell'anonimato.
> ...


Ma secondo me non è lei che è irreale. Lei può benissimo essere. Una donna che perde completametne la testa e agisce come se fosse infallibile, come se non avesse paura di nulla
Quello che a me non sembra reale è lui
Quanto tempo è che ascolta telefonate, legge messaggi, parla con i suoi genitori, ecc ecc?
Dopodichè è ancora lì. Dopodichè non fa nulla di concreto per prenderla metterla contro un muro  e dirle ADESSO BASTA o dentro o fuori.
Non è la paura del fatto di essere una traditrice è il non credere che possa esistere un uomo che accetta non di essere trattato come unozerbino (ce ne sono molti) ma che non abbia una reazione.
Si barcamena, cerca prove (più prove di così deve vederla mentre scopa con un altro) e comunque temporeggia
Non è amore questo, non per me.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai lottando contro un mulino a vento.
> 
> l'unica speranza che tu puoi avere (forse) di farle dire la verità è di metterla fuori dalla porta.
> 
> ...



QUoto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai lottando contro un mulino a vento.
> 
> l'unica speranza che tu puoi avere (forse) di farle dire la verità è di metterla fuori dalla porta.
> 
> ...


Mi tocca quotarti


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai lottando contro un mulino a vento.
> 
> l'unica speranza che tu puoi avere (forse) di farle dire la verità è di metterla fuori dalla porta.
> 
> ...


Verde mio!

_*FRATELLINO *_


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che sto cercando ... avendo in cambio continui dinieghi, incazzature, innervosimenti e scappatoie... ma sto cercando...


Si ma scusami che cosa potresti aspettarti di diverso eh?
Lei sa di avere la testa sotto la ghigliottina...

Tu puoi vincere la partita se hai il full di assi in mano e cali al momento giusto.

Ma lei sa che tu non hai giocato correttamente.

Ma tu puoi fare una cosa no?
Ma non devi essere trascinato dall'ira.

Le dici...ti racconterò io tutto...come hai fatto qua...
Ho puntato l'occhio per caso...e da lì mi si è dipanata la matassa...no?

Puoi anche dirle del forum
Credimi io e mia moglie lo usiamo tutt'oggi per messaggi trasversali che solo lei coglie.

Ora...
Ti liberi...
E poi vedi la sua reazione...

Ma secondo me sbagli in partenza se assumi atteggiamenti volti a ottenere da lei reazioni che ti aspetteresti.

Sai una volta da moroso ho litigato con mia moglie.
Colpa mia, perchè l'ho giuocata come faccio sempre.
Oggi ci ride, all'epoca si risentiva molto.
Teneva le braccia conserte e piantava il muso.

E le dissi...
Donna favella o ti spacco in testa questo vaso.

E lei non fece niente.
Alzai il vaso per colpirla...ma tutta l'acqua del vaso mi inondò il volto.

E finì a tarallucci e vino.

Ma posso giurarti sul mio ciccio, che è il mio bene più caro, che se mia moglie dice con te non parlo più.

Non parlerà MAI più.

QUindi tu la metti al corrente della situazione e dici...

E mo che famo?
Ci sepraiamo?

E poi si mette lì al tavolo delle trattative...

Difficilissime perchè non devono essere ricatti o do ut des.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non è lei che è irreale. Lei può benissimo essere. Una donna che perde completametne la testa e agisce come se fosse infallibile, come se non avesse paura di nulla
> Quello che a me non sembra reale è lui
> Quanto tempo è che ascolta telefonate, legge messaggi, parla con i suoi genitori, ecc ecc?
> Dopodichè è ancora lì. Dopodichè *non fa nulla di concreto per prenderla metterla contro un muro  e dirle ADESSO BASTA o dentro o fuori.*
> ...



Fatto tra ieri notte e ieri mattina ... scuse da parte sua .. ma scuse non sincere... glielo avevo letto negli occhi. Ma mi sono aggrappato a questo... e stamane l'ennesima telefonata...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non è lei che è irreale. Lei può benissimo essere. Una donna che perde completametne la testa e agisce come se fosse infallibile, come se non avesse paura di nulla
> Quello che a me non sembra reale è lui
> Quanto tempo è che ascolta telefonate, legge messaggi, parla con i suoi genitori, ecc ecc?
> Dopodichè è ancora lì. Dopodichè non fa nulla di concreto per prenderla metterla contro un muro e dirle ADESSO BASTA o dentro o fuori.
> ...


Ma sono solo tre settimane.....alcune persone sono meno instintive e più ponderate. Io sono, quasi sempre, uno di quelli. E c'ho lavorato su per gli ultimi 40 anni.

Lascialo contare fino a 10 e capire che non c'è altra soluzione. Lei vivrà le sue avventure come vorrà e lui sarà libero.




perplesso ha detto:


> stai lottando contro un mulino a vento.
> 
> l'unica speranza che tu puoi avere (forse) di farle dire la verità è di metterla fuori dalla porta.
> 
> ...


L'unica persona che può umiliarmi sono io. Il male degli altri non mi umilia. mi fa solo schifo. 

Beatl non ti sentire umiliato. Tu non hai colpe. Non con una seriale.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma sono solo tre settimane.....alcune persone sono meno instintive e più ponderate. Io sono, quasi sempre, uno di quelli. E c'ho lavorato su per gli ultimi 40 anni.
> 
> Lascialo contare fino a 10 e capire che non c'è altra soluzione. Lei vivrà le sue avventure come vorrà e lui sarà libero.
> 
> ...



Infatti io non mi sento umiliato ... non è quello che mi ferisce, anche perchè le cazzate non le sto facendo io...
io sto cercando in tutti i modi di darle uscire n briciolo di verità... in tutti i modi.. questo è l'unico modo e l'unica via, a mio parere... ANCHE in caso le cose dovessero andare male


----------



## cyemme (28 Giugno 2013)

anche mio marito ha subito cambiato tutte le pswd, cancellava i msg e le chiamate dal cellulare.
rientra tutto nei comportamenti dei traditori.

immaginavo che si sarebbe comportata così, hanno tutti gli stessi atteggiamenti, seguono dei comportamenti standard.

non è finita, ci vorranno ancora tante amarezze, tanti rospi. 
Per questo in uno dei miei post ti avevo chiesto che cosa volevi? mi hai risposto che l'amavi. puoi dirlo ancora? io no.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma sono solo tre settimane.....alcune persone sono meno instintive e più ponderate. Io sono, quasi sempre, uno di quelli. E c'ho lavorato su per gli ultimi 40 anni.
> 
> Lascialo contare fino a 10 e capire che non c'è altra soluzione. Lei vivrà le sue avventure come vorrà e lui sarà libero.
> 
> ...


se continua a tenersela in casa la sua parte di colpa ce l'ha.

perchè lei continuerà a credere che con false scuse può seguitare a fare i suoi comodi.

per questo ho scritto di amor proprio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi sento umiliato ... non è quello che mi ferisce, anche perchè le cazzate non le sto facendo io...
> io sto cercando in tutti i modi di darle uscire n briciolo di verità... in tutti i modi.. questo è l'unico modo e l'unica via, a mio parere... ANCHE in caso le cose dovessero andare male


Scordati la verità da lei. La verità la sai già.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> anche mio marito ha subito cambiato tutte le pswd, cancellava i msg e le chiamate dal cellulare.
> rientra tutto nei comportamenti dei traditori.
> 
> immaginavo che si sarebbe comportata così, hanno tutti gli stessi atteggiamenti, seguono dei comportamenti standard.
> ...


Purtroppo l'amore non si cancella per i comportamenti sbagliati altrui... si può arrivare a comprendere che è finita e che non ne vale la pena.. ma ora come ora non posso dire l'amore sia finito


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se continua a tenersela in casa la sua parte di colpa ce l'ha.
> 
> perchè lei continuerà a credere che con false scuse può seguitare a fare i suoi comodi.
> 
> per questo ho scritto di amor proprio


riquoto


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> anche mio marito ha subito cambiato tutte le pswd, cancellava i msg e le chiamate dal cellulare.
> rientra tutto nei comportamenti dei traditori.
> 
> immaginavo che si sarebbe comportata così, hanno tutti gli stessi atteggiamenti, seguono dei comportamenti standard.
> ...


no Cyemme.   non è uno standard di tutti i traditori.   solo di quelli seriali e cinici


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no Cyemme.   non è uno standard di tutti i traditori.   solo di quelli seriali e cinici


Purtroppo mi sà davvero sia così...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se continua a tenersela in casa la sua parte di colpa ce l'ha*.
> 
> perchè lei continuerà a credere che con false scuse può seguitare a fare i suoi comodi.
> 
> per questo ho scritto di amor proprio


Contento lui contenti tutti. Se dovesse decidere di tenersela in casa saranno anche un po' fattacci suoi.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Contento lui contenti tutti. Se dovesse decidere di tenersela in casa saranno anche un po' fattacci suoi.


certo.   però ogni qualvolta lui parlerà di amore,noi gli risponderemo che questo non è amore ma dipendenza.

anche se posso capire che Beatl in questa fase sia troppo coinvolto per essere pienamente lucido


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'amore non si cancella per i comportamenti sbagliati altrui... si può arrivare a comprendere che è finita e che non ne vale la pena.. ma ora come ora non posso dire l'amore sia finito


Ma è un amore malato.
Credimi...
Non è amore...

Ma paura di stare da soli....
Paura che non ci possa essere per noi altra donna all'infuori di lei...

Ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no Cyemme.   non è uno standard di tutti i traditori.   solo di quelli seriali e cinici


Beh farsi sgamare non credo sia il desiderio di non nessun traditore, o sbaglio?


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.   però ogni qualvolta lui parlerà di amore,noi gli risponderemo che questo non è amore ma dipendenza.
> 
> anche se posso capire che Beatl *in questa fase sia troppo coinvolto per essere pienamente lucido*



Possibile sia anche così.. anche se ritengo che l'amore non si cancelli per gli altrui comportamenti


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no Cyemme.   non è uno standard di tutti i traditori.   solo di quelli seriali e cinici


ti ho approvato,anche se mi permetto di correggerti,io scriverei''solo di quelli con QI pari a zero''..........perche' vedi carissimo,se solo mia moglie mi facesse capire che sa....chiuderei subito la storia fuori casa.
All'istante e per sempre.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ho approvato,anche se mi permetto di correggerti,io scriverei''solo di quelli con QI pari a zero''..........perchjevedi carissimo,se solo mia moglie mi facesse capire che sa....chiuderei subito la storia fuori casa.
> All'istante e per sempre.


Ma tu sei maschio...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Contento lui contenti tutti. Se dovesse decidere di tenersela in casa saranno anche un po' fattacci suoi.


Ma statento
cosa cambia se se la tiene o meno in casa?
Cosa cambia?

Qua è il tipo di relazione che si intende mantenere no?
Quanti uomini pur di non perderla
le concedono di tutto e di più? Eh?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo. però ogni qualvolta lui parlerà di amore,noi gli risponderemo che questo non è amore ma dipendenza.
> 
> anche se posso capire che Beatl in questa fase sia troppo coinvolto per essere pienamente lucido


Amore, dipendenza, legame, interesse ..... vai a capire la vera differenza.

Al suo posto nessuno sarebbe decisamente lucido. 
Le mura del suo castello sono di carta pur avendole lui considerate di mattoni per anni. Ora gli stanno crollando tutte sopra la testa.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma tu sei maschio...



non cambia niente amico.


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'amore non si cancella per i comportamenti sbagliati altrui... si può arrivare a comprendere che è finita e che non ne vale la pena.. ma ora come ora non posso dire l'amore sia finito


Ha ragione dai. 
L'amore non finisce così, per un comportamento sbagliato. Fosse così saremmo tutti belli belli, lisci e felici!
Però è vero che devi trovare la forza di mandarla a quel paese! te l'h già detto..
Forza e Coraggio
Sono solo dentro di te.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Beh farsi sgamare non credo sia il desiderio di non nessun traditore, o sbaglio?


vero.  ma se fosse una traditrice per così dire...semplice.....una volta beccata inizierebbe un percorso di pentimento oppure di rottura definitiva.

questa invece pensa di poter andare avanti come se niente fosse perchè vede che 4 moine e qualche scusa artefatta ripiana tutto.

e questo fa la differenza tra un traditore ed un bastardo


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ho approvato,anche se mi permetto di correggerti,io scriverei''solo di quelli con QI pari a zero''..........perche' vedi carissimo,se solo mia moglie mi facesse capire che sa....chiuderei subito la storia fuori casa.
> All'istante e per sempre.


accetto la correzione


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma statento
> cosa cambia se se la tiene o meno in casa?
> Cosa cambia?
> 
> ...


Appunto. Esattamente quello che dicevo io.
Io vivo con mia figlia e la mamma di mia figlia proprio perchè è quello che voglio mantenere! Assolutamente.  Per la mia felicità e quella di mia figlia. Il resto sta fuori casa. 

E' Beatl che non mi sembra proprio la persona adatta ad una famiglia meno "canonica".


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Possibile sia anche così.. anche se ritengo che l'amore non si cancelli per gli altrui comportamenti


Anche questo è vero ma inizia di solito una fase in cui ci si disamora ...però forse per te è troppo presto o semplicemente ne sei troppo dipendente ... Ancora è presto x valutare


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Appunto. Esattamente quello che dicevo io.
> Io vivo con mia figlia e la mamma di mia figlia proprio perchè è quello che voglio mantenere! Assolutamente.  Per la mia felicità e quella di mia figlia. Il resto sta fuori casa.
> 
> E' Beatl che non mi sembra proprio la persona adatta ad una famiglia meno "canonica".


No per nulla, infatti. Su certi temi sono abbastanza "rigido"


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero.  ma se fosse una traditrice per così dire...semplice.....una volta beccata inizierebbe un percorso di pentimento oppure di rottura definitiva.
> 
> questa invece pensa di poter andare avanti come se niente fosse perchè vede che 4 moine e qualche scusa artefatta ripiana tutto.
> 
> e questo fa la differenza tra un traditore ed un bastardo


Hai ragione.
E correggo i 200 Non utilizzati a sproposito nella mia frase, devono essermi partiti compulsivamente! ahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero. ma se fosse una traditrice per così dire...semplice.....una volta beccata inizierebbe un percorso di pentimento oppure di rottura definitiva.
> *questa invece pensa di poter andare avanti come se niente fosse perchè vede che 4 moine e qualche scusa artefatta ripiana tutto.
> *e questo fa la differenza tra un traditore ed un bastardo



Leggi questi due quote.



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Questa donna in effetti sembra uscita da un fumetto ma probabilmente non ha la sensazione di quando Beatl conosca veramente. Probabilmente lui riesce a mascherare molto bene quello che sa veramente ed a far passare le sue preoccupazioni per sensazioni e gelosia non giustificata. E' quello che ho capito io.
> 
> *





beatl ha detto:


> E' così...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No per nulla, infatti. Su certi temi sono abbastanza "rigido"


si capiva.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi sento umiliato ... non è quello che mi ferisce, anche perchè le cazzate non le sto facendo io...
> io sto cercando in tutti i modi di darle uscire n briciolo di verità... in tutti i modi.. questo è l'unico modo e l'unica via, a mio parere... ANCHE in caso le cose dovessero andare male



E fai bene...
Sai in ogni luogo trovi spacconi fai quello fai questo...ma poi di norma di fronte ad un fatto si agisce come 
piu pensiamo sia meglio per noi per gli altri e per attutire meglio i colpi...
quindi fai cosa ti senti ...ma che lei sappia almeno che tu sai per certo quello che sta combinando...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Leggi questi due quote.


letto.  forse è anche peggio


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Leggi questi due quote.


NOn so come ho quotato, scusa BEATL ma se è così, perchè non gli dici che sai tutto, che hai sentito tutto e basta? 
vediamo almeno come reagisce no??

Una mia amica sostiene che qualcuno tradisce proprio per farsi scoprire e avere dunque l'occasione di troncare...
magari è questo il caso...
può essere?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> letto. forse è anche peggio


Lei è convinta che lui non sappia. E lui maschera il malessere per scoprire tutto. 
Ed io che invece le darei carta bianca almeno me lo racconterebbe di persona. :rotfl:


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> NOn so come ho quotato, scusa BEATL ma se è così, perchè non gli dici che sai tutto, che hai sentito tutto e basta?
> vediamo almeno come reagisce no??
> 
> Una mia amica sostiene che qualcuno tradisce proprio per farsi scoprire e avere dunque l'occasione di troncare...
> ...


Non so se sia il caso...
fatto sta che in queste due ultimi giorni mi ha ripetuto più volte... "non starmi troppo addosso, altrimenti ci separiamo"... io le ho risposto "prego" .. poi il silenzio


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> NOn so come ho quotato, scusa BEATL ma se è così, perchè non gli dici che sai tutto, che hai sentito tutto e basta?
> vediamo almeno come reagisce no??
> 
> Una mia amica sostiene che qualcuno tradisce proprio per farsi scoprire e avere dunque l'occasione di troncare...
> ...


ne dubito.    questa sa di essere stata beccata almeno con uno dei 2 amanti.

e continua a fare il riccio.      il problema mi pare proprio di reciproche dipendenze.

Lei vorrebbe seguitare a farsi i cazzi suoi (in tutti i sensi) ma non vuole rimanere da sola.

Lui è ancora restio ad accettare che l'idea di donna di cui era innamorato non esiste più e vorrebbe sentirsi dire una verità che forse non c'è.

quando invece dovrebbe avere in mente solo di chiudere la porta e ricominciare.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lei è convinta che lui non sappia. E lui maschera il malessere per scoprire tutto.
> Ed io che invece le darei carta bianca almeno me lo racconterebbe di persona. :rotfl:


Ma infatti non  ho capito perché non ne parla direttamente con lei dicendo le tutto  ma proprio tutto ciò che sa


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> NOn so come ho quotato, scusa BEATL ma se è così, perchè non gli dici che sai tutto, che hai sentito tutto e basta?
> vediamo almeno come reagisce no??
> 
> Una mia amica sostiene che qualcuno tradisce proprio per farsi scoprire e avere dunque l'occasione di troncare...
> ...



vero.mio amico ha deliberatamente,immagino perche'non e'un'idiota,acceso cell.e'uscito di casa per due ore,e al ritorno la moglie aveva letto sms dell'amante.Lei non l'avrebbe mai mollato..pensa gli ha dato 20gg per decidersi..e alla fine e'scappato.


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Leggi questi due quote.





beatl ha detto:


> Non so se sia il caso...
> fatto sta che in queste due ultimi giorni mi ha ripetuto più volte... "non starmi troppo addosso, altrimenti ci separiamo"... io le ho risposto "prego" .. poi il silenzio


-.-

Ok, hai una paura fottuta di perderla.
Secondo me dovresti dirglielo. Così continui a farti prendere in giro.
Quanti anni hai, se posso chiedere? e i tuoi figli?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non ho capito perché non ne parla direttamente con lei dicendo le tutto ma proprio tutto ciò che sa


Questo può dirlo solo Beatl. 
Io, tranquillamente, le direi, amore, so tutto di A, B C ....fino a Z. Per me hai carta bianca perchè capisco lo svago fuori casa. L'importante è che tu stia con me. Così mi racconterebbe davvero tutto.... poi al termine dei racconti vari sulle capriole da motel l'avviserei che le arriveranno le carte per il divorzio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> -.-
> 
> Ok, hai una paura fottuta di perderla.
> Secondo me dovresti dirglielo. Così continui a farti prendere in giro.
> Quanti anni hai, se posso chiedere? e i tuoi figli?


37 lui, 46 lei, 16 il figlio.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non  ho capito perché non ne parla direttamente con lei dicendo le tutto  ma proprio tutto ciò che sa



E cosa le dico di più.. guarda che hai il tel sotto controllo e sento tutte le tue telefonate?
Io tutto quello che sapevo.. "primo" amico.. uscite al posto del canto.. casa sua... sua macchina.. fra poco targa della sua macchina... orari di lavoro.. dove sono andati cosa hanno fatto per quanto tempo ecc ecc gliel'ho detto.

Del secondo ... telefonate continue, squilli, contatti telefonici prolungati... gliel'ho detto.. lei su questa nega.. e continua a sentirlo. Il primo, dopo averla sbugiardata, per ora non piu


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 37 lui, 46 lei, 16 il figlio.


Perfetto


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Questo può dirlo solo Beatl.
> Io, tranquillamente, le direi, amore, so tutto di A, B C ....fino a Z. Per me hai carta bianca perchè capisco lo svago fuori casa. L'importante è che tu stia con me. Così mi racconterebbe davvero tutto.... poi al termine dei racconti vari sulle capriole da motel l'avviserei che le arriveranno le carte per il divorzio.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> E cosa le dico di più.. guarda che hai il tel sotto controllo e sento tutte le tue telefonate?
> Io tutto quello che sapevo.. "primo" amico.. uscite al posto del canto.. casa sua... sua macchina.. fra poco targa della sua macchina... orari di lavoro.. dove sono andati cosa hanno fatto per quanto tempo ecc ecc gliel'ho detto.
> 
> Del secondo ... telefonate continue, squilli, contatti telefonici prolungati... gliel'ho detto.. lei su questa nega.. e continua a sentirlo. Il primo, dopo averla sbugiardata, per ora non piu


boh.  mi fai pensare strano


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  mi fai pensare strano


strano in che senso?


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 37 lui, 46 lei, 16 il figlio.





beatl ha detto:


> E cosa le dico di più.. guarda che hai il tel sotto controllo e sento tutte le tue telefonate?
> Io tutto quello che sapevo.. "primo" amico.. uscite al posto del canto.. casa sua... sua macchina.. fra poco targa della sua macchina... orari di lavoro.. dove sono andati cosa hanno fatto per quanto tempo ecc ecc gliel'ho detto.
> 
> Del secondo ... telefonate continue, squilli, contatti telefonici prolungati... gliel'ho detto.. lei su questa nega.. e continua a sentirlo. Il primo, dopo averla sbugiardata, per ora non piu


Mmmm...ma ti sei fatto un'idea del perchè di queste continue scappatelle?
secondo te da cosa può derivare
c'è qualcosa che potresti fare per togliergli questo desiderio d'evasione?

Sei giovane, tuo figlio tutto sommato è grande, non è stupido. Non dico raccontargli i particolari ma dirgli che tra di voi non va più e vi separate non credo sia poi così difficile da assorbire.
Sarà che i miei genitori quando si sono separati io ero anche più piccola di tuo figlio ed erano anni che speravo lo facessero. Ma i miei litigavano di continuo. Mia madre era convinta di proteggermi dalle storie di corna (cosa che persino l'altro ieri pensava che io ancora non sapessi) quando invece non faceva attenzione al fatto che io era in casa e sentivo tutte le loro litigate e la vedevo spulciare nelle tasche del cappotto di lui...piccola si ma cretina no.

Insomma con i figli se agite con tatto e rispetto per la loro intelligenza, li devastate meno che cercando di rimanere insieme solo per il suo bene! a mio avviso..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Comunque da come conosco il mondo io, e premesso che io sono in malafede, e premesso che conosco sempre le donne sbagliate che non esistono e che sono solo nella mia testa, che uno sfigatone cronico come me non esiste, che se vuole una donna la deve pagare...

Premesso ciò...

Io il mondo l'ho esperito così:
Ci sono una montagna di signore bene che ne fanno scarpette.
I casi sono due.
QUando le acque si fanno cattive ci sono quelle che mollano tutto, per paura, non di perdere il marito, ma le agiatezze in cui il marito le fa vivere, perchè appunto amano i suoi soldi.
Altre se sono certe di trarre ulteriori vantaggi materiali ed economiche dal povero marito benestante, non ci pensano due volte a cogliere la palla al balzo.

Ohi...
Io il mondo lo conosco così.

E per quelli che non ci credono, proprio sto forum anni fa parlava della storia di un mio amico in calce alla pagina di ingresso del sito.

Laonde per cui...

Meditate anime prave!

E ci sono na montagna di mariti che "sanno" ma tollerano finchè appunto le cose non sono troppe vistose no?

COsì ste mogli hanno un'invidiabile vita sociale e sti uomini sono SOLI nel loro matrimonio, dediti unicamente al loro lavoro e alla famiglia.
Ma non sono certo dei coglioni, anzi.

Sono meccanismi che si sono incastrati così.

Ohi io la passione e le emozioni non gliele so dare, io sono un uomo d'affari cazzo...toh ciapa qua un buono per paio di giorni al centro benessere, toh ciapa vuoi una crociera....ma non sta chiedermi le emozioni e la passione...che sono a malapena capace di esprimere i miei sentimenti....

E vivono in una sorta di adorazione estatica della dea....


----------



## cyemme (28 Giugno 2013)

cerca di avere pazienza e di ragionare a bocce ferme. non farti prendere dalla rabbia o dall'urgenza di risolvere questo disastro. lascia passare il tempo.
io mi sono fatta prendere dalla rabbia e quando gli ho chiesto lei o me, forse ho sbagliato, forse avrei dovuto avere pazienza e farlo ragionare con il tempo.
Cmq ad oggi ancora non ragiona per farti capire: domenica abbiamo litigato perchè voleva decidere con la sua amante quando sarebbe venuto a vedere la bimba...
Un medico mi disse due mesi che fa, che è inutile parlare, non ascoltano, è un po' come se fossero drogati, ma drogati di se stessi.

io passo giorni arrabbiata e poi ieri sera l'ho visto, l'ho guardato negli occhi e stavo male dentro. E' venuto a trovare la bimba, non gli ho chiesto nulla. lo lo amo e continuerò ad amarlo ancora, ma amo la persona che era prima con me, non quella di ora e vorrei tanto che tornasse ad essere quello di prima. Ma ora mi chiedo e se non tornasse mai sui suoi passi? continuo a non vivere, a stare male, per aspettarlo?


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Mmmm...ma ti sei fatto un'idea del perchè di queste continue scappatelle?
> secondo te da cosa può derivare
> c'è qualcosa che potresti fare per togliergli questo desiderio d'evasione?
> 
> ...



Ovviamente è una delle cose che le ho chiesto ma no ho ottenuto, altrettanto ovviamente una risposta... non è colpa tua... ho sbagliato io ecc ecc... Ma le cose si fanno in due...ed ovviamente io avrò le mie responsabilità. In questi giorni ci ho pensato molto.. gli ultimi 7 mesi sono stati stressantissimi per me e per noi.. casa nuova. problemi con la casa nuova ecc ecc... giocoforza li abbiamo affrontati ma hanno un po' destabilizzato la nostra quotidianità ... forse questo ha contribuito.. il mio nervosimo in questi mesi.

Per il resto il figlio non è stupido.. ha capito che qualcosa no quadra... ce l'ha con la madre, cosa che a me non piace per nulla a dire il vero.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Perfetto


no Beatl..sono trasalito....perche'se perde te,uno con 9 anni in meno,non lo trovera' mai piu'.

Ti illumino...altra donna che conosco..sgamata ha sbeffeggiato il marito''tanto ora vivro'con il mio amore'',infatti...l'amante l'ha mollata appena saputa la ''fuga da casa''del''grande amore''.

Sai come e'finita??lei e'sempre la regina del motel...cambia che non ci va per scopare..ma ci vive.sola..piangendo tutto il giorno.

Medita amico...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Beatl..sono trasalito....perche'se perde te,uno con 9 anni in meno,non lo trovera' mai piu'.
> 
> Ti illumino...altra donna che conosco..sgamata ha sbeffeggiato il marito''tanto ora vivro'con il mio amore'',infatti...l'amante l'ha mollata appena saputa la ''fuga da casa''del''grande amore''.
> 
> ...




Dubito... molto molto bella e giovanile... ne trova quanti vuole, ma non è questo il punto


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> cerca di avere pazienza e di ragionare a bocce ferme. non farti prendere dalla rabbia o dall'urgenza di risolvere questo disastro. lascia passare il tempo.
> io mi sono fatta prendere dalla rabbia e quando gli ho chiesto lei o me, forse ho sbagliato, forse avrei dovuto avere pazienza e farlo ragionare con il tempo.
> Cmq ad oggi ancora non ragiona per farti capire: domenica abbiamo litigato perchè voleva decidere con la sua amante quando sarebbe venuto a vedere la bimba...
> Un medico mi disse due mesi che fa, che è inutile parlare, non ascoltano, è un po' come se fossero drogati, ma drogati di se stessi.
> ...


no non tornerà perchè come Beatl tu eri e 6 innamorata di un'idea di uomo che non esiste.   se non nella tua mente.

quello che c'è è quello che vedi oggi.    per cui devi decidere se rimanere passiva in attesa di un miracolo oppure essere viva e ricominciare.

con calma,coi tuoi tempi....tutto quello che vuoi.   ma vegetare no.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Ma io mi chiedo come abbia vissuto mia moglie fino ad oggi... tresche con le amiche.. telefonate nascoste con le colleghe che le stanno mettendo a posto il discorso del telefono... squilli anonimi...
Chissa in passato quante volte ho trovato occupato e l'ho trovato normale...e magari non lo era.. mah.. e bah...
dopo le dico che torni a lavorare a tempo pieno così il tempo per le sue troiate sarà meno... indipendentemente dal fatto se rimarremo assieme o meno


----------



## cyemme (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo come abbia vissuto mia moglie fino ad oggi... tresche con le amiche.. telefonate nascoste con le colleghe che le stanno mettendo a posto il discorso del telefono... squilli anonimi...
> Chissa in passato quante volte ho trovato occupato e l'ho trovato normale...e magari non lo era.. mah.. e bah...
> dopo le dico che torni a lavorare a tempo pieno così il tempo per le sue troiate sarà meno... indipendentemente dal fatto se rimarremo assieme o meno



dille di tornare a lavorare a tempo pieno, ma fallo senza farle capire che sta rischiando di fare la fame...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Dubito... molto molto bella e giovanile... ne trova quanti vuole, ma non è questo il punto


1) Tu la vedi così
2) Ha ragione l'immenso e incommensurabile Lothar detto il grande
3) Ne trova quanti ne vuole per ciulare....
Ma dopo aver ciulato te saludo meneghina...


----------



## sheldon (28 Giugno 2013)

*Dille*

anche che non si esce 4/5 sere a settimana,se non c'è un valido motivo.
Mi aveva colpito il fatto che tu in un precedente post dicevi che se non avessi visto il messaggio sul tablet,ora saresti comunque tranquillo.
Scusami,ma se mia moglie uscisse 4/5 sere a settimana per 2/3 mesi io non avrei bisogno di arrivare a leggere sms compromettenti su un tablet.Non si tratta di non lasciare i propri spazi,in un rapporto matrimoniale se uno dei due coniugi passa piu' tempo fuori casa che in casa,con un figlio adolescente che non penso esca tutte le sere,quindi lasciando solo anche lui...tutto questo sarebbe gia' finito con una bella discussione.
Scusami,ma alle volte è meglio discutere,che poi ritrovarsi in situazioni cosi'.Bene la liberta',ok,giusto,ma troppa liberta',significa fregarsene e non solo da parte di tua moglie,ti sembrava normale una situazione di questo tipo?
Per il quieto vivere alle volte  si commettono errori che poi si scontano in maniera esponenziale.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> anche che non si esce 4/5 sere a settimana,se non c'è un valido motivo.
> Mi aveva colpito il fatto che tu in un precedente post dicevi che se non avessi visto il messaggio sul tablet,ora saresti comunque tranquillo.
> Scusami,ma se mia moglie uscisse 4/5 sere a settimana per 2/3 mesi io non avrei bisogno di arrivare a leggere sms compromettenti su un tablet.Non si tratta di non lasciare i propri spazi,in un rapporto matrimoniale se uno dei due coniugi passa piu' tempo fuori casa che in casa,con un figlio adolescente che non penso esca tutte le sere,quindi lasciando solo anche lui...tutto questo sarebbe gia' finito con una bella discussione.
> Scusami,ma alle volte è meglio discutere,che poi ritrovarsi in situazioni cosi'.Bene la liberta',ok,giusto,ma troppa liberta',significa fregarsene e non solo da parte di tua moglie,ti sembrava normale una situazione di questo tipo?
> Per il quieto vivere alle volte  si commettono errori che poi si scontano in maniera esponenziale.


No non mi sembrava normale... e gliene avevo parlato. Lei sempre rigida e scostante su questo punto .. sui suoi spazi anche durante la giornata.. Ora capisco perché.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> anche mio marito ha subito cambiato tutte le pswd, cancellava i msg e le chiamate dal cellulare.
> rientra tutto nei comportamenti dei traditori.
> 
> *immaginavo che si sarebbe comportata così, hanno tutti gli stessi atteggiamenti, seguono dei comportamenti standard.*
> ...



mamma che cazzate


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> anche che non si esce 4/5 sere a settimana,se non c'è un valido motivo.
> Mi aveva colpito il fatto che tu in un precedente post dicevi che se non avessi visto il messaggio sul tablet,ora saresti comunque tranquillo.
> Scusami,ma se mia moglie uscisse 4/5 sere a settimana per 2/3 mesi io non avrei bisogno di arrivare a leggere sms compromettenti su un tablet.Non si tratta di non lasciare i propri spazi,in un rapporto matrimoniale se uno dei due coniugi passa piu' tempo fuori casa che in casa,con un figlio adolescente che non penso esca tutte le sere,quindi lasciando solo anche lui...tutto questo sarebbe gia' finito con una bella discussione.
> Scusami,ma alle volte è meglio discutere,che poi ritrovarsi in situazioni cosi'.Bene la liberta',ok,giusto,ma troppa liberta',significa fregarsene e non solo da parte di tua moglie,ti sembrava normale una situazione di questo tipo?
> Per il quieto vivere alle volte si commettono errori che poi si scontano in maniera esponenziale.


mha... io sono sempre uscito svariate volte anche prima della fine della coppia e non ho tradito. Interessi, andavo a suonare, uscivo in moto per giornate intere, andavo a giocare a pallone. Eppure sono sempre stato additato come un ottimo padre. Anzi... sarei anche la madre a dirla tutta.

Non capisco cosa c'entra lasciare a casa il figlio adolescente. Primo non lo lascia da solo ma con il padre, secondo è un adolescente! Magari i miei fossero usciti spesso la sera!

E per finire, secondo me, la troppa libertà non significa fregarsene. Significa fidarsi! Significa mettere amore nel proprio rapporto. Se non si chiamerebbe tradimento. Si tradisce la soprattutto la fiducia
In caso contrario si chiamerebbe fuga. Fuga dalle costrizioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no Cyemme.   non è uno standard di tutti i traditori.   solo di quelli seriali e cinici



seriali cinici....e stupidi








tu non guardare, farfie!


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mamma che cazzate



Si.. telefono suo blindato...borsa blindata ecc ecc


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> seriali cinici....e stupidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto... stupidi, stupidissimi...mia moglie sembra una 15enne in preda alle prime scappatelle amorose

ha appena finito di config il suo cell con l'aiuto di una amica...ora lo crede un bunker antiatomico tanto lo ritiene blindato. Mi fa tristezza sta cosa... Il suo e proprio un agire alle spalle meditato, continuo,....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Quoto... stupidi, stupidissimi...mia moglie sembra una 15enne in preda alle prime scappatelle amorose


Tua moglie è l' icona delle traditrici. 

Matraini esclusa.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Tua moglie è l' icona delle traditrici.*
> 
> Matraini esclusa.


Almeno nella vita qualcosa in grande stile lo ha fatto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Quoto... stupidi, stupidissimi...mia moglie sembra una 15enne in preda alle prime scappatelle amorose



è questo il problema
e ha 46 anni!

non si sa controllare, ha persino tralasciato il figlio per le sue frequentissime uscite serali :unhappy:

cioè, prima che nei tuoi confronti è una cosa pessima per lei


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Almeno nella vita qualcosa in grande stile lo ha fatto....


ero ironico...... molto ironico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tua moglie è l' icona delle traditrici.
> 
> Matraini esclusa.



ma scherzi? sta qua è una dilettante!

pensa che la mia sim è intestata a mio marito.....


beatl, scusa. sto solo sdrammatizzando un pò, con tutto il rispetto

(però quella della sim è vera...sì, amo l'avventura )


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma scherzi? sta qua è una dilettante!
> 
> pensa che la mia sim è intestata a mio marito.....
> 
> ...


era ironia.....non si capiva. vabbè.

Tu devi correre a farmi una foto della maglietta.Adesso!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> seriali cinici....e stupidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



com'è il detto? "Dagli amici mi guardi Dio che dai nemici mi guardo io"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> com'è il detto? "Dagli amici mi guardi Dio che dai nemici mi guardo io"



infatti il titolo del thread calza a pennello...non avrei mai creduto  :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti il titolo del thread calza a pennello...non avrei mai creduto :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> era ironia.....non si capiva. vabbè.
> 
> Tu devi correre a farmi una foto della maglietta.Adesso!



quale maglietta?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Quoto... stupidi, stupidissimi...mia moglie sembra una 15enne in preda alle prime scappatelle amorose
> 
> ha appena finito di config il suo cell con l'aiuto di una amica...ora lo crede un bunker antiatomico tanto lo ritiene blindato. Mi fa tristezza sta cosa... Il suo e proprio un agire alle spalle meditato, continuo,....


Tua moglie è una cogliona, prendi il detective e fottila alla grande, tuo figlio può decidere a quella età di stare con te e lei fuori dai coglioni e via fedifraga di merda, oltretutto te ne puoi trovare una anche meglio di lei, meglio di cos!


----------



## Lui (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


particolare, molto bello.


----------



## erab (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Quoto... stupidi, stupidissimi...mia moglie sembra una 15enne in preda alle prime scappatelle amorose
> 
> ha appena finito di config il suo cell con l'aiuto di una amica...ora lo crede un bunker antiatomico tanto lo ritiene blindato. Mi fa tristezza sta cosa... Il suo e proprio un agire alle spalle meditato, continuo,....


Ripeto, ripeto, ripeto e continuerò in eterno a ripetere:

tua moglie può comportarsi così solo e unicamente perché glie lo permetti.
A fronte di una tua presa di posizione (che sia una lettera dell' avvocato, che tu te ne vada 
di casa o che le chieda di andarsene) tutti i giochini da quindicenne sono destinati a finire.
Trascinala nel mondo reale.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quale maglietta?  :mrgreen:


Quella che ti ho regalata io...
Se la mostri ad uno del forum
io mi sentirò tradito...

Perchè poi farebbero due più due...

E il tuo anonimato sarebbe compromesso...

Quella là con la scritta sono una troia ma non ve la do....


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *L'infedeltà è quindi una delle violazioni dell'obbligo di fedeltà coniugale (in quanto lede l'onorabilità e il decoro del coniuge che viene tradito) che viene di regola considerata una causa sufficiente per giustificare l'addebitamento della separazione all'altro coniuge (a meno che non si verifichi la mancanza di un nesso causale tra l'infedeltà e la crisi familiare).*
> 
> Va considerato che anche l'infedeltà apparente può essere causa di separazione e di addebito, nel caso in cui comporti *una grave offesa all'onorabilità e al decoro del coniuge tradito.
> *


Siamo proprio in un paese cattolico di merda.


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Quoto... stupidi, stupidissimi...mia moglie sembra una 15enne in preda alle prime scappatelle amorose
> 
> ha appena finito di config il suo cell con l'aiuto di una amica...ora lo crede un bunker antiatomico tanto lo ritiene blindato. Mi fa tristezza sta cosa... Il suo e proprio un agire alle spalle meditato, continuo,....



ma secondo me a questo punto dovresti farle crollare il castello dalle fondamenta
lei evidentemente non ci può ancora credere che non riuscirà più a manipolarti, ergo dovresti metterla nella condizione di comprendere che "i gelati sono finiti", come si dice qui da me, cioè che è ora di abbandonare definitivamente 'ste manfrine e darti delle risposte su cosa ha veramente intenzione di fare riguardo al vostro rapporto
ma appunto deve avere ben chiaro che non può più continuare a comportarsi così, o a metterci una pezza, perchè tu ormai sai TUTTO


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siamo proprio in un paese cattolico di merda.




:umile:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Appunto .. amandola...
> bugie e tradimenti sono su piani differenti, lo capisco, ma su di me hanno lo stesso effetto distruttivo..
> a parte questo, in fondo in fondo, so benissimo che la via è delineata.. ma una parte di me spera di poter recuperare..


Son cose strettamente correlate. Il tradimento è dire bugie.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Credo ne basti uno di adulterio per iniziare la causa di separazione.
> 
> Non sono molto esperto da buon fautore del motto "mai sposato e mai mi sposerò!"


Basta volersi separare. Non è necessario esplicitare le ragioni in una consensuale se non "i coniugi hanno constatato l'impossibilità di continuare la convivenza".


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma sono solo tre settimane.....alcune persone sono meno instintive e più ponderate. Io sono, quasi sempre, uno di quelli. E c'ho lavorato su per gli ultimi 40 anni.
> 
> Lascialo contare fino a 10 e capire che non c'è altra soluzione. Lei vivrà le sue avventure come vorrà e lui sarà libero.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> cerca di avere pazienza e di ragionare a bocce ferme. non farti prendere dalla rabbia o dall'urgenza di risolvere questo disastro. lascia passare il tempo.
> io mi sono fatta prendere dalla rabbia e quando gli ho chiesto lei o me, forse ho sbagliato, forse avrei dovuto avere pazienza e farlo ragionare con il tempo.
> Cmq ad oggi ancora non ragiona per farti capire: domenica abbiamo litigato perchè voleva decidere con la sua amante quando sarebbe venuto a vedere la bimba...
> Un medico mi disse due mesi che fa, che è inutile parlare, non ascoltano, è un po' come se fossero drogati, ma drogati di se stessi.
> ...


Le persone sono come sono. Non esiste il vero lui e poi quello sbagliato per un periodo e poi tornerà a essere quello vero.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo come abbia vissuto mia moglie fino ad oggi... tresche con le amiche.. telefonate nascoste con le colleghe che le stanno mettendo a posto il discorso del telefono... squilli anonimi...
> Chissa in passato quante volte ho trovato occupato e l'ho trovato normale...e magari non lo era.. mah.. e bah...
> dopo le dico che torni a lavorare a tempo pieno così il tempo per le sue troiate sarà meno... indipendentemente dal fatto se rimarremo assieme o meno


Ma il fatto che lei ha queste "amiche" che sanno e la coprono non irrita un pochino?


----------



## devastata (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Tranquillo il probelma non sei tu, e la tua storia...


Eppure ce ne sono di peggiori, e non nel forum, mio nipote ha scoperto che la sua futura moglie, due mesi alle nozze, se la faceva con uno sposato, però voleva sposarlo comunque per tenersi poi la casa e gli alimenti, sentito proprio grazie ad una microspia o marchingegno messo in casa 'a sua insaputa'. Ha poi dovuto 'svenderle' metà casa e arredamento.

Una mia ex collega ha tradito il suo futuro e attuale marito, parlo di 30 anni fa, due giorni prima di sposarsi, lo so per certo. Una storia assurda in cui ha cercato di coinvolgere una mia amica.

Quindi la realtà supera spesso la fantasia.

Forse per la mentalità femminile la freddezza che Beati è riuscito a tenere è incomprensibile. Io non avrei resistito 5 minuti.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Ah ah ah ..mèche ridere stasera ...

"Luca vado mezz'oretta con la mia amica L.. Facciamo quattro chiacchiere"
io che già sapevo che alle 21 doveva chiamare il tipo lontano(sentita telefonata della mattina) "Sentimi bene...tu A...per dirvi le vostre maialate, non lo chiami... o lo chiami solo se esci da casa...Adesso vado a fare un giro anche io.. Saluti"
Tempo 20 min lei era già in casa...nessuna chiamata.. Coda tra le gambe..

Manco le palle di sostenere le proprie idee ed azioni... Ha meno palle della mia cagnolina...


----------



## Spider (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ..mèche ridere stasera ...
> 
> "Luca vado mezz'oretta con la mia amica L.. Facciamo quattro chiacchiere"
> io che già sapevo che alle 21 doveva chiamare il tipo lontano(sentita telefonata della mattina) "Sentimi bene...tu A...per dirvi le vostre maialate, non lo chiami... o lo chiami solo se esci da casa...Adesso vado a fare un giro anche io.. Saluti"
> ...


ma anche tu non scherzi.
sembra che ti diverti.
i giochini della mogliera...
racconti tutto con compiacimento
attento, perchè scivoli nel cuckcold.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che lei ha queste "amiche" che sanno e la coprono non irrita un pochino?


a voglia se mi rompe... Ieri poste ne ho mandata una a quel paese al tel...(mia moglie era al tel con lei...le ho preso il tel e detto di andare a cagare)


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma anche tu non scherzi.
> sembra che ti diverti.
> i giochini della mogliera...
> racconti tutto con compiacimento
> attento, perchè scivoli nel cuckcold.



Fatemi fare una risata ogni tanto..


----------



## andrea53 (28 Giugno 2013)

*mmammmmamia*



Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Dipende... A me per esempio l'uomo zerbino fa pure innervosire di più. L'uomo freddo suscita freddezza. Impazzisco per  mix di decisione e dolcezza


potresti darmi le dosi ideali?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

Forse a tua moglie la situazione diverte come a te. Come a quelli che quando pensano di essere riusciti a imbrogliare qualcuno raccontando balle esagerano e ne inventano sempre di nuove. Conoscevo uno che raccontava di percorsi in autostrada in tempi assurdi, visto che qualcuno dubitava allora raccontava di altri viaggi e percorsi più lunghi in tempi ancora più ridotti.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse a tua moglie la situazione diverte come a te. Come a quelli che quando pensano di essere riusciti a imbrogliare qualcuno raccontando balle esagerano e ne inventano sempre di nuove. Conoscevo uno che raccontava di percorsi in autostrada in tempi assurdi, visto che qualcuno dubitava allora raccontava di altri viaggi e percorsi più lunghi in tempi ancora più ridotti.


Dubito che ad entrambi diverta... stavo stemperando un po' lo stress di questi giorni...


----------



## Spider (28 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse a tua moglie la situazione diverte come a te. Come a quelli che quando pensano di essere riusciti a imbrogliare qualcuno raccontando balle esagerano e ne inventano sempre di nuove. Conoscevo uno che raccontava di percorsi in autostrada in tempi assurdi, visto che qualcuno dubitava allora raccontava di altri viaggi e percorsi più lunghi in tempi ancora più ridotti.


le corna come le autostrade, sono a pari chilometraggio.
certo se poi, lasci che si allunghino ad inerzia come con il cambio in folle, 
non puoi chiederti più se hai speso poco o tanto.
il percorso lo hai fatto tutto ma con quale resa?
se è vera questa storia, ma io dubito fortemente, 
questa storia.... è finita nel momento esatto 
in cui lui sapendo... ha taciuto.


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> le corna come le autostrade, sono a pari chilometraggio.
> certo se poi, lasci che si allunghino ad inerzia come con il cambio in folle,
> non puoi chiederti più se hai speso poco o tanto.
> il percorso lo hai fatto tutto ma con quale resa?
> ...


? Onestamente non capisco...
Se ognuno reagisse in forma standardizzata alle difficoltà saremmo tutti fatti con lo stampìno..
Io le prove del tradimento le ho.. Le ho già parlato...lei continua a mentire. Va bene... Faccia come vuole, io ho già sentito l'avvocato ..
ma non ho più voglia di farmi prendere per il culo, da qui il discorso di stasera ...se lei vuole chiamare il suo amichetto lo faccia pure..da donna libera ...per strada.


----------



## Spider (28 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ? Onestamente non capisco...
> Se ognuno reagisse in forma standardizzata alle difficoltà saremmo tutti fatti con lo stampìno..
> Io le prove del tradimento le ho.. Le ho già parlato...lei continua a mentire. Va bene... Faccia come vuole, io ho già sentito l'avvocato ..
> ma non ho più voglia di farmi prendere per il culo, da qui il discorso di stasera ...se lei vuole chiamare il suo amichetto lo faccia pure..da donna libera ...per strada.


bealt, qualcuno ti dirà che ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti.
quello di un solo giorno
quello di qualche botta  e via
quello che ... era uan relazione
quello che durava da parecchio tempo
qualcuno ti dirà che era solo sesso
ma nache che era sesso e passione
ma anche che era sesso, passione, convolgimento...amore.
dove sta tua moglie?
il bisogno di chiamare qualcuno, quando sai che l'altro sa ...
 dovrebbe dirti parecchio su dove sta questa cazzo di moglie.
è innamorata, è infatuata.
l'unica percezione certa dopo un tradimento è  la totale negazione dell'altro.
vuoi a fatica, vuoi per razionalità.
l'unica prova certa.
le altre dovrai riconquistarle, passo dopo passo.


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



Simy ha detto:


> ciao Niko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :abbraccio:


Ciao carissima 
Vedo che oggi solo qui sono state scritte quasi 30 pagine 

Adesso mi porto in pari


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ciao carissima
> Vedo che oggi solo qui sono state scritte quasi 30 pagine
> 
> Adesso mi porto in pari


Ciao ... Il tuo pensiero mi interessa molto


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Si lo temo anche io ... ma questo lo potrà dire solo il tempo... ed è una scommessa enorme.
> La domanda che mi pongo ora è ... vale la pena fare questa scommessa? su cosa scommetto?
> 
> Cmq la prima volta che sgarra (telefonate, messaggi, è in un posto dove non dovrebbe o potrebbe essere .. tanto so tutte queste cose) l'avvocato ha già la raccomandata pronta...


Allora digli di spedirla direttamente....tanto lo rifara sicuramente. ...


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora digli di spedirla direttamente....tanto lo rifara sicuramente. ...


Infatti .... già stamane telefonata all'altro amico ...


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Bah... guardate... bah..
> 
> appena telefonato all'altro... bah... che schifo...


Azz...ho detto che lo avrebbe rifatto...ma non pensavo cosi a tempo di record...

Fatti coraggio....fanno sempre meno male man mano che si accumulano ste cavolo di scoperte...


----------



## Spider (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azz...ho detto che lo avrebbe rifatto...ma non pensavo cosi a tempo di record...
> 
> Fatti coraggio....fanno sempre meno male man mano che si accumulano ste cavolo di scoperte...


...ma allora è vero che le corna sono come il mal di denti....
alla fine passano, e quando tornato... hai fatto il callo!!!!!!!


----------



## cyemme (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azz...ho detto che lo avrebbe rifatto...ma non pensavo cosi a tempo di record...
> 
> Fatti coraggio....fanno sempre meno male man mano che si accumulano ste cavolo di scoperte...


È vero! Ad ogni balla corrispondeva tanta rabbia, ma poi ho iniziato a pensare a quanto fosse piccolo. Quante storie inventate  x non avere il coraggio di dire si sto male e sto con un'altra. Assumersi le proprie scelte di oggi pensando a domani!


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe, se possibile, sapere la storia di Niko ... che molti dicono essere simile alla mia..
> per potermi confrontare.


Se cerchi credo ci sia ancora....è un thread di 200 pagine di circa 2 anni fa.

Le nostre storie sono simili più che altro dal lato dei controlli....però mia moglie  era alla sua prima esperienza e l'ho beccata sul nascere. 
Tua moglie invece da l'idea di essere molto più esperta


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Mi viene quasi da ridere...
> 
> stamattina mia moglie ha fatto salti mortali per
> 
> ...


Ahhhh....che bei ricordi....
Successe pari pari anche a me....ma non le è servito a granché


----------



## beatl (28 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ahhhh....che bei ricordi....
> Successe pari pari anche a me....ma non le è servito a granché


Manco a lei ovviamente... purtroppo ha fatto i conti senza l'oste


----------



## beatl (29 Giugno 2013)

Cmq essermi sfogato... averle detto tutto in faccia e' servito non poco a stemperare la tensione enorme accumulata in giorni/settimane passate.
Le ho detto chiaramente che se pensa di continuare solo a pensare di fare i suoi comodi lo potrà fare da un'altra parte ma non a casa con me. Lei si è risentita inizialmente, del tipo "..in casa ci resto io".. poi probabilmente al mio "...vedremo" avrà iniziato a pensare a come stanno le cose realmente, magari complice anche la presenza dei miei che le hanno detto chiaramente n faccia di non fare cazzate.

Ora mi sono tolto il peso di dire tutto...


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Cmq essermi sfogato... averle detto tutto in faccia e' servito non poco a stemperare la tensione enorme accumulata in giorni/settimane passate.
> Le ho detto chiaramente che se pensa di continuare solo a pensare di fare i suoi comodi lo potrà fare da un'altra parte ma non a casa con me. Lei si è risentita inizialmente, del tipo "..in casa ci resto io".. poi probabilmente al mio "...vedremo" avrà iniziato a pensare a come stanno le cose realmente, magari complice anche la presenza dei miei che le hanno detto chiaramente n faccia di non fare cazzate.
> 
> Ora mi sono tolto il peso di dire tutto...



E adesso cosa farai?


----------



## beatl (29 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E adesso cosa farai?


Ottima domanda....ci sono due estremi.
O mollo tutto ... o proviamo a ricominciare.

non so cosa fare...ovviamente chi mi è vicino mi dice di mollare.


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ottima domanda....ci sono due estremi.
> O mollo tutto ... o proviamo a ricominciare.
> 
> non so cosa fare...ovviamente chi mi è vicino mi dice di mollare.


Non è importante quello che ti dicono gli altri, anche se ti vogliono bene, è importante quello che pensi e provi tu, ma lei vuole ricostruire?


----------



## erab (29 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ottima domanda....ci sono due estremi.
> O mollo tutto ... *o proviamo a ricominciare*.
> 
> non so cosa fare...ovviamente chi mi è vicino mi dice di mollare.



....... :blu:

poi però non lamentarti


----------



## erab (29 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è importante quello che ti dicono gli altri, anche se ti vogliono bene, è importante quello che pensi e provi tu, *ma lei vuole ricostruire*?


ricostruire cosa? non è una sbandata, si tratta di più relazioni clandestine, con le amiche a sostegno, di una
totale, deliberata e sistematica mancanza di rispetto durata anni.
Io sono contrario a definire un tradimento uno sbaglio, lo considero una scelta, ma anche facendo uno strappo
in questo caso siamo difronte ad una evidenza, lei è così, prendere o lasciare.


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> ricostruire cosa? non è una sbandata, si tratta di più relazioni clandestine, con le amiche a sostegno, di una
> totale, deliberata e sistematica mancanza di rispetto durata anni.
> Io sono contrario a definire un tradimento uno sbaglio, lo considero una scelta, ma anche facendo uno strappo
> in questo caso siamo difronte ad una evidenza, lei è così, prendere o lasciare.


Due pesi e due misure?

Se a tradire con più persone è una donna non si può perdonare, se è un uomo si?

Sta a Beati decidere se vuole, lei d'accordo, ritentare, ovvio che lei deve cambiare completamente vita, però può succedere!

C'è chi è riuscito a perdonare di peggio. Non parlo di me.


----------



## erab (29 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Due pesi e due misure?*
> 
> Se a tradire con più persone è una donna non si può perdonare, se è un uomo si?
> 
> ...


E quando mai!?!?!?!? sono per la parità, stesso trattamento per i traditori, uomini o donne che siano 
la differenza la fanno il tipo di tradimento, la durata, le condizioni al contorno e in questo caso, sarò 
pessimista, ma credo che ritentare non possa portare a molto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> E quando mai!?!?!?!? sono per la parità, stesso trattamento per i traditori, uomini o donne che siano
> la differenza la fanno il tipo di tradimento, la durata, le condizioni al contorno e in questo caso, sarò
> pessimista, ma credo che ritentare non possa portare a molto.


Io concordo con te ma Beatl sembra che sia predisposto a perdonare.


----------



## beatl (29 Giugno 2013)

Onestamente in questo momento NON SO cosa fare..
sono combattutissimo... mi serve riposare un po' la testa...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto tutta la storia... e mi sembra scontato dire che mi dispiace... 

L'unica cosa che sento di dirti, nella mia piccola esperienza amorosa, che ti capisco che nonostante le innumerevoli porte chiuse in faccia, tu vuoi continuare a vedere un barlume di speranza, però pensa un pochino anche al tuo amor proprio... perché subendo e subendo e poi sentirsi ricevere il benservito ti porta non pochi problemi!! Io spero che lei rinsavisca e che si accorga che famiglia ha, e di non distruggerla. Ma tu non ti dimenticare che sei un'altra persona, che ti devi amare e rispettare, abbi un pò cura di te, perchè a lei potrai anche fargli una statua ma se decidesse di non ricostruire nulla cambierà... purtroppo...

Poi altra domanda... Tu ora è palese che hai paura di perderla e pur di averla accanto faresti di tutto... ma se questo dovesse accadere, cioè immagina, lei viene da te piangendo che dice che ti ama... sei sicuro che riusciresti a condurre una vita sana con lei? Senza dubbi e senza ripercussioni? Tu ora hai conosciuto il lato oscuro di tua moglie... un boccone molto amaro da mandare giù...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Cmq essermi sfogato... averle detto tutto in faccia e' servito non poco a stemperare la tensione enorme accumulata in giorni/settimane passate.
> Le ho detto chiaramente che se pensa di continuare solo a pensare di fare i suoi comodi lo potrà fare da un'altra parte ma non a casa con me. Lei si è risentita inizialmente, del tipo "..in casa ci resto io".. poi probabilmente al mio "...vedremo" avrà iniziato a pensare a come stanno le cose realmente, magari complice anche la presenza dei miei che le hanno detto chiaramente n faccia di non fare cazzate.
> 
> Ora mi sono tolto il peso di dire tutto...


Stesse parole che gli dissi io, anzi sono stato più diretto dicendole che io non me ne sarei mai andato e che se lei voleva continuare a farsi i comodi suoi quella era la porta....solo che lei non ci ha manco provato a dire che in casa ci restava lei.

Questo è successo alla seconda volta che l'ho beccata circa un anno fa.


----------



## erab (29 Giugno 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho letto tutta la storia... e mi sembra scontato dire che mi dispiace...
> 
> L'unica cosa che sento di dirti, nella mia piccola esperienza amorosa, che ti capisco che nonostante le innumerevoli porte chiuse in faccia, tu vuoi continuare a vedere un barlume di speranza, però pensa un pochino anche al tuo amor proprio... perché subendo e subendo e poi sentirsi ricevere il benservito ti porta non pochi problemi!! Io spero che lei rinsavisca e che si accorga che famiglia ha, e di non distruggerla. Ma tu non ti dimenticare che sei un'altra persona, che ti devi amare e rispettare, abbi un pò cura di te, perchè a lei potrai anche fargli una statua ma se decidesse di non ricostruire nulla cambierà... purtroppo...
> 
> Poi altra domanda... Tu ora è palese che hai paura di perderla e pur di averla accanto faresti di tutto... ma se questo dovesse accadere, cioè immagina, lei viene da te piangendo che dice che ti ama... sei sicuro che riusciresti a condurre una vita sana con lei? Senza dubbi e senza ripercussioni? Tu ora hai conosciuto il lato oscuro di tua moglie... un boccone molto amaro da mandare giù...


:up::up::up:


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> *ricostruire cosa?* non è una sbandata, si tratta di più relazioni clandestine, con le amiche a sostegno, di una
> totale, deliberata e sistematica mancanza di rispetto durata anni.
> Io sono contrario a definire un tradimento uno sbaglio, lo considero una scelta, ma anche facendo uno strappo
> in questo caso siamo difronte ad una evidenza, lei è così, prendere o lasciare.


quoto!


----------



## beatl (29 Giugno 2013)

Oggi giornata "normale".... quanto mi mancava. No chiamate, no uscite, no messaggi .... Famiglia, un po' fuori...il cane..
Non voglio illudermi ... ma mi serviva.

Non mi illudo ...


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Oggi giornata "normale".... quanto mi mancava. No chiamate, no uscite, no messaggi .... Famiglia, un po' fuori...il cane..
> Non voglio illudermi ... ma mi serviva.
> 
> Non mi illudo ...


Ciao,

mi dispiace moltissimo ... bruttissimo, quello che hai scoperto. 

non capisco, però. non vuoi illuderti di cosa? 
cioè, c'è poco da capire ... lei è da anni che ha storie. 
sta un po' a te ... o l'accetti com'è oppure le vostre strade si dividono. 

di cosa non vuoi illuderti?

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*

Dici bene.....non illuderti e non abbassare la guardia


----------



## beatl (29 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi dispiace moltissimo ... bruttissimo, quello che hai scoperto.
> 
> ...


si ma ora è la prima volta che è stata messa davanti ad un out-out ...
o me ..solo me... o quello che vuole ma senza me e non in questa casa. Queste sono le condizioni.
Ed io ho modo di sapere ogni sua eventuale futura menzogna.


----------



## beatl (29 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dici bene.....non illuderti e non abbassare la guardia


No ..mai. Un giorno forse parlerò in modo "sereno" di tutto questo, ma credo sia una esperienza che, in fondo, ti cambia per sempre.


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> si ma ora è la prima volta che è stata messa davanti ad un out-out ...
> o me ..solo me... o quello che vuole ma senza me e non in questa casa. Queste sono le condizioni.
> Ed io ho modo di sapere ogni sua eventuale futura menzogna.


Beat*o* te che sei riuscito a perdonare in fretta, per me è un mistero come si riesca a farlo, anche dopo tanto tantissimo tempo. Traditori a parte che ovviamente sono molto più comprensivi, se traditi, essendoci passati in veste diversa.


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Beat*o* te che sei riuscito a perdonare in fretta, per me è un mistero come si riesca a farlo, anche dopo tanto tantissimo tempo. Traditori a parte che ovviamente sono molto più comprensivi, se traditi, essendoci passati in veste diversa.


Perdono è parola grossa... non credo di avere perdonato... averle parlato in quel modo è solo in primo passo necessario per provare ad imbastire un discorso di qualche tipo, positivo, negativo, propositivo, distruttivo esso sia, ma cmq chiaro ed onesto. Ora tocca a lei vedere se accettare questo inizio o meno...


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Perdono è parola grossa... non credo di avere perdonato... averle parlato in quel modo è solo in primo passo necessario per provare ad imbastire un discorso di qualche tipo, positivo, negativo, propositivo, distruttivo esso sia, ma cmq chiaro ed onesto. Ora tocca a lei vedere se accettare questo inizio o meno...



Ora capisco già di più, perchè nell'immediato, parlo per me, e per mesi, non esisteva proprio la parola perdono, e anche ora, dopo quasi un anno, è una parola impronunciabile, è solo passato il dolore, quello forte, la rabbia,  c'è ancora tutto il resto da digerire, e non credo esista Alka Selzer efficace. Mi sento sotto anestesia, e non so come mi sveglierò. Diversamente dall'immediato sto bene lontana o sola. Come adesso.


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ora capisco già di più, perchè nell'immediato, parlo per me, e per mesi, non esisteva proprio la parola perdono, e anche ora, dopo quasi un anno, è una parola impronunciabile, è solo passato il dolore, quello forte, la rabbia,  c'è ancora tutto il resto da digerire, e non credo esista Alka Selzer efficace. Mi sento sotto anestesia, e non so come mi sveglierò. Diversamente dall'immediato sto bene lontana o sola. Come adesso.


Io adesso non sto bene solo... anzi vorrei sempre essere con mia moglie.... forse è una reazione normale non so. Ma credo lei debba digerire ed accettare il mio stare male se davvero vuole essere d'aiuto per provare a venire fuori dal guado... d'altra parte la cazzata grossa l'ha fatta lei.. le conseguenze se le sorbisce anche lei adesso.
Cmq anche per me perdono è una parola grossa.. a cui adesso non so dare un significato vero .. ora come ora vedo il perdono come il momento in cui tutto sarà passato e la fiducia ricomposta .. forse mai.. non so.


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io adesso non sto bene solo... anzi vorrei sempre essere con mia moglie.... forse è una reazione normale non so. Ma credo lei debba digerire ed accettare il mio stare male se davvero vuole essere d'aiuto per provare a venire fuori dal guado... d'altra parte la cazzata grossa l'ha fatta lei.. le conseguenze se le sorbisce anche lei adesso.
> Cmq anche per me perdono è una parola grossa.. a cui adesso non so dare un significato vero .. ora come ora vedo il perdono come il momento in cui tutto sarà passato e la fiducia ricomposta .. forse mai.. non so.


Anch'io per mesi ho cercato di stare sempre con lui, anche litigandoci di brutto, sempre e solo io, ora mi sono stancata, stancata di pensarci, e fortunatamente sto di nuovo bene da sola, al mare, e lui se n'è accorto, fa domande a cui non rispondo, se telefona lui bene altrimenti sto bene comunque. E telefona, telefona. Sarebbe stato molto peggio, o sarei tornata a casa, se mi fosse mancato. Un buon romanzo mi fa stare meglio, una passeggiata in riva al mare, poco fa, una telefonata con una cara amica, e soprattutto l'arrivo di mia figlia tra pochi giorni. Penso a stare bene. Che si impicchino lui e la squallida.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Anch'io per mesi ho cercato di stare sempre con lui, anche litigandoci di brutto, sempre e solo io, ora mi sono stancata, stancata di pensarci, e fortunatamente sto di nuovo bene da sola, al mare, e lui se n'è accorto, fa domande a cui non rispondo, se telefona lui bene altrimenti sto bene comunque. E telefona, telefona. Sarebbe stato molto peggio, o sarei tornata a casa, se mi fosse mancato. Un buon romanzo mi fa stare meglio, una passeggiata in riva al mare, poco fa, una telefonata con una cara amica, e soprattutto l'arrivo di mia figlia tra pochi giorni. Penso a stare bene. Che si impicchino lui e la squallida.


:amici::dance::dance:


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

Cio che più mi turba, oltre al dolore, alla preoccupazione e tutto ciò che gira intorno.. è che in questo periodo io non sono più io ... non riesco a concentrarmi, ho perso entusiasmo per le cose che mi piacciono.. lavoro con molta molta difficoltà ...  bah


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Cio che più mi turba, oltre al dolore, alla preoccupazione e tutto ciò che gira intorno.. è che in questo periodo io non sono più io ... non riesco a concentrarmi, ho perso entusiasmo per le cose che mi piacciono.. lavoro con molta molta difficoltà ...  bah


Dovresti essere turbato se tutto quello che stai vivendo ti lasciasse indifferente.


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti essere turbato se tutto quello che stai vivendo ti lasciasse indifferente.



Oggi in macchina mi sono venute in mente alcune riflessioni .. 
Ho un carattere per il quale difficilmente lascio le cose a metà.. non finite.. irrisolte, e per lo stesso motivo mi piace fare le cose bene .. stavo pensando al perchè dovrei lasciare perdere.. al perchè mi dovrei rassegganre.. al perchè non dovrei combattere fino alla fine per mia moglie. Se lei dovesse dirmi "me ne vado".. va bene.. liberissima ovviamente. Ma finché avrò forza io combatterò per appianare questa situazione.. non mi arrendo davanti a due coglioni che al suono della mia voce hanno cominciato a balbettare come bambinetti


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Cio che più mi turba, oltre al dolore, alla preoccupazione e tutto ciò che gira intorno.. è che in questo periodo io non sono più io ... non riesco a concentrarmi, ho perso entusiasmo per le cose che mi piacciono.. lavoro con molta molta difficoltà ...  bah


E' normale, io non ho dormito per parecchi giorni, non andavo neppure a letto, mai sarei riuscita a lavorare in quei giorni, e mio marito, è arrivato a dirmi che NON avrebbe mai pensato che sarei stata tanto male. Che coraggio!

Devono passare almeno dei mesi per respirare regolarmente, ancora di più per tornare a sorridere per qualcosa, in quei primi giorni settimane mesi non c'era niente al mondo che io desiderassi, niente di niente. Oddio, anche oggi se potessi scegliere darei tutto tutto tutto quello che ho per cancellare il suo tradimento, però non essendo possibile, cerco di stare bene, con o anche senza di lui, e ora che non c'è, ci riesco, e riesco pure a farlo stare sulle spine, e me ne infischio.

E' già fortunato che non sono ne come lui ne come la sua squallida. Altrimenti a quest'ora non sarei in casa, sola.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Anch'io per mesi ho cercato di stare sempre con lui, anche litigandoci di brutto, sempre e solo io, ora mi sono stancata, stancata di pensarci, e fortunatamente sto di nuovo bene da sola, al mare, e lui se n'è accorto, fa domande a cui non rispondo, se telefona lui bene altrimenti sto bene comunque. E telefona, telefona. Sarebbe stato molto peggio, o sarei tornata a casa, se mi fosse mancato. Un buon romanzo mi fa stare meglio, una passeggiata in riva al mare, poco fa, una telefonata con una cara amica, e soprattutto l'arrivo di mia figlia tra pochi giorni. Penso a stare bene. Che si impicchino lui e la squallida.


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Giugno 2013)

@devastata

... aggiungo che così, quale effetto collaterale, lui se non si reinnamorerà di te, di sicuro ti metterà su un piedistallo, ti stimerà a mille, e forse comincerà a rimpiangerti. Magari sarà troppo tardi, ma che soddisfazione! Rinnovo::strepitoso:

E aggiungo che beati otterrebbe lo stesso effetto facendo come te e magari raddoppiato.


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @devastata
> 
> ... aggiungo che così, quale effetto collaterale, lui se non si reinnamorerà di te, di sicuro ti metterà su un piedistallo, ti stimerà a mille, e forse comincerà a rimpiangerti. Magari sarà troppo tardi, ma che soddisfazione! Rinnovo::strepitoso:
> 
> E aggiungo che beati otterrebbe lo stesso effetto facendo come te e magari raddoppiato.


Ti ringrazio, a parole Lui sostiene di essere sempre stato innamorato di me, e di esserlo ancora, di non aver mai pensato di lasciarmi, e si, da diversi episodi mi ha già messa su un piedistallo, anche da prima del tradimento, però c'è stato, e quello che non gli perdono è la durata del tradimento, che lui cerca sempre di minimizzare e se potesse non ne parlerebbe mai e poi mai.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, a parole Lui sostiene di essere sempre stato innamorato di me, e di esserlo ancora, di non aver mai pensato di lasciarmi, e si, da diversi episodi mi ha già messa su un piedistallo, anche da prima del tradimento, però c'è stato, e quello che non gli perdono è la durata del tradimento, che lui cerca sempre di minimizzare e se potesse non ne parlerebbe mai e poi mai.


Gli anni volano. Forse per alcuni volano anche di più quelli di una doppia vita perché la seconda è talmente marginale che le si dà scarsa importanza.


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' normale, io non ho dormito per parecchi giorni, non andavo neppure a letto, mai sarei riuscita a lavorare in quei giorni, e mio marito, è arrivato a dirmi che NON avrebbe mai pensato che sarei stata tanto male. Che coraggio!
> 
> Devono passare almeno dei mesi per respirare regolarmente, ancora di più per tornare a sorridere per qualcosa, in quei primi giorni settimane mesi non c'era niente al mondo che io desiderassi, niente di niente. Oddio, anche oggi *se potessi scegliere darei tutto tutto tutto quello che ho per cancellare il suo tradimento*, però non essendo possibile, cerco di stare bene, con o anche senza di lui, e ora che non c'è, ci riesco, e riesco pure a farlo stare sulle spine, e me ne infischio.
> 
> E' già fortunato che non sono ne come lui ne come la sua squallida. Altrimenti a quest'ora non sarei in casa, sola.


A me manca il respiro... sensazione orribile. 
Il neretto è il senso del discorso ..secondo me... ma io non mollo


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Oggi in macchina mi sono venute in mente alcune riflessioni ..
> Ho un carattere per il quale difficilmente lascio le cose a metà.. non finite.. irrisolte, e per lo stesso motivo mi piace fare le cose bene .. stavo pensando al perchè dovrei lasciare perdere.. al perchè mi dovrei rassegganre.. al perchè non dovrei combattere fino alla fine per mia moglie. Se lei dovesse dirmi "me ne vado".. va bene.. liberissima ovviamente. Ma finché avrò forza io combatterò per appianare questa situazione.. non mi arrendo davanti a due coglioni che al suono della mia voce hanno cominciato a balbettare come bambinetti


L'unica problema è che se tua moglie non ne vuole sapere tu puoi avere tutta la forza che vuoi ma è inutile.

Poi fortunatamente avete il figlio quasi maggiorenne altrimenti se lei voleva restare in casa c'erano serie probabilità che ad andartene dovessi essere tu anche controvoglia....


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> L'unica problema è che s*e tua moglie non ne vuole sapere tu puoi avere tutta la forza che vuoi ma è inutile*.
> 
> Poi fortunatamente avete il figlio quasi maggiorenne altrimenti se lei voleva restare in casa c'erano serie probabilità che ad andartene dovessi essere tu anche controvoglia....


Certo, certo .. questo è sicuro infatti se lei mi parlasse e mi dicesse di voler partire per altri lidi sarebbe, ovviamente, liberissima. Ma se non fosse così... beh io non mollo... 'sti due coglioni a cui ho parlato .. ma lascia stare va..
Non ha la testa in questi mesi.. sembra quasi lo abbia fatto apposta a farsi beccare..


----------



## cyemme (30 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Cio che più mi turba, oltre al dolore, alla preoccupazione e tutto ciò che gira intorno.. è che in questo periodo io non sono più io ... non riesco a concentrarmi, ho perso entusiasmo per le cose che mi piacciono.. lavoro con molta molta difficoltà ...  bah


Quoto completante! Provo le stesse emozioni a cui si aggiunge che ci ha abbandonate entrambe. Spesso mi chiedo quale sia il mio destino, tornerò ad essere felice?


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Quoto completante! Provo le stesse emozioni a cui si aggiunge che ci ha abbandonate entrambe. Spesso mi chiedo quale sia il mio destino, *tornerò ad essere felice?*



Sicuramente si...


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2013)

beatl;1154881[B ha detto:
			
		

> A me manca il respiro..[/B]. sensazione orribile.
> Il neretto è il senso del discorso ..secondo me... ma io non mollo



Anche a me mancava il respiro ed è mancato per tanto tempo...
Però anch'io ho lottato dal primo giorno, l'ho fatto per dare una possibilità a noi stessi come coppia, perché noi lo meritavamo.
I primi mesi sono stati tanto intensi e importanti quanto drammatici. Il dialogo era tutto per me, dovevo sapere tutto per darmi la speranza di ripartire.
Dovevo toccare il fondo del dolore, non c'era altro modo.
Mai più potrò rifare una simile esperienza, mi ha fatto perdere anni di vita...ma sono andata avanti pur sapendo che non sarebbe mai più stato come prima, ma chi l'ha detto che una coppia debba essere sempre la stessa?
Mi sono ripetuta allo sfinimento: "nel bene e nel male, ma insieme" e questa fase era il male perché non ci è dato di avere sempre il bene con noi.
Lo so che è un male voluto e cercato, lo so bene, ma so anche che siamo fallaci, anche se io sono migliore di lui, almeno quanto a serietà di coppia.
Spero ancora nella capacità di perdonare perché quando avverrà starò molto meglio...


----------



## LaLuna (1 Luglio 2013)

Io capisco che essere traditi sia un momento drammatico della propria vita (parlo per esperienza personale), si sente violata la propria intimità, i sogni comuni, i progetti ecc. ecc. però non sarebbe giusto e costruttivo, prima di attuare strategici piani, capire perchè il proprio compagno/a cerchi altro? fosse anche solo un'avventura, un tradimento mentale, quattro scopate, un'orgia o quant'altro. Cioè io credo che sia necessario per entrambi capire perchè si è arrivati a questa situazione, cosa non ha funzionato nel rapporto e cosa ha spinto una parte a una via di fuga! Trovo anche malsano trattenere i propri sentimenti e aspettare, aspettare cosa? che la situazione si aggiusti? e come? 
Io vorrei suggerire a Beatl un'analisi personale e di coppia, cercare non tanto di "sgamare" la stronza (come ingiustamente la avete definita) ma di capire qual'è l'intoppo, cosa c'è che non va. Non dico che la riconquisterai (non sono una veggente) ma forse ti si apriranno anche nuovi orizzonti...magari si arriverà a scoprire che in fondo questo rapporto è logoro e che sia meglio per entrambi cercare nuovi lidi. Il cambiamento può anche essere salutare!
In ultimo ti consiglio se non riesci a calmarti, se brancoli nel buio di contattare uno psicoterapeuta...io l'ho fatto e mi è stato molto utile per capire me stessa e il tradimento subito.


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

LaLuna ha detto:


> Io capisco che essere traditi sia un momento drammatico della propria vita (parlo per esperienza personale), si sente violata la propria intimità, i sogni comuni, i progetti ecc. ecc. però non sarebbe giusto e costruttivo, prima di attuare strategici piani, capire perchè il proprio compagno/a cerchi altro? fosse anche solo un'avventura, un tradimento mentale, quattro scopate, un'orgia o quant'altro. Cioè io credo che sia necessario per entrambi capire perchè si è arrivati a questa situazione, cosa non ha funzionato nel rapporto e cosa ha spinto una parte a una via di fuga! Trovo anche malsano trattenere i propri sentimenti e aspettare, aspettare cosa? che la situazione si aggiusti? e come?
> Io vorrei suggerire a Beatl un'analisi personale e di coppia, cercare non tanto di "sgamare" la stronza (come ingiustamente la avete definita) ma di capire qual'è l'intoppo, cosa c'è che non va. Non dico che la riconquisterai (non sono una veggente) ma forse ti si apriranno anche nuovi orizzonti...magari si arriverà a scoprire che in fondo questo rapporto è logoro e che sia meglio per entrambi cercare nuovi lidi. Il cambiamento può anche essere salutare!
> In ultimo ti consiglio se non riesci a calmarti, se brancoli nel buio di contattare uno psicoterapeuta...io l'ho fatto e mi è stato molto utile per capire me stessa e il tradimento subito.



Ma quoto quasi tutto... È da un mese che tento di chiederle di parlarmi... di dirmi cosa c'è che non va.. D anche dopo lo scoppio della verità ... per me la prima cosa e' capire cosa l'ha portata a ciò... non è stronza perché ha fatto qualcosa... Ma perché lo ha fatto di nascosto..
sono reduce da altre due ore di confronto... per l'ennesima volta io devo sbattere in faccia a lei la nuda verità.. Altrimenti da lei ricevo solo balle.... anche davanti alla mia richiesta di necessità di avere la completa verità per poter ricomnciare ad imbastire un abbozzo di dialogo lei racconta palle.. Fino a quanto le sbatto sul muso la verità.
Almeno mi dicesse in cosa ho sbagliato io... Sarei contento, contentissimo perché avremmo qualcosa su cui lavorare... Ma così come faccio.. Come facciamo...
Resta il fatto che io combatto fino alla fine....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma quoto quasi tutto... È da un mese che tento di chiederle di parlarmi... di dirmi cosa c'è che non va.. D anche dopo lo scoppio della verità ... per me la prima cosa e' capire cosa l'ha portata a ciò... non è stronza perché ha fatto qualcosa... Ma perché lo ha fatto di nascosto..
> sono reduce da altre due ore di confronto... per l'ennesima volta io devo sbattere in faccia a lei la nuda verità.. Altrimenti da lei ricevo solo balle.... anche davanti alla mia richiesta di necessità di avere la completa verità per poter ricomnciare ad imbastire un abbozzo di dialogo lei racconta palle.. Fino a quanto le sbatto sul muso la verità.
> Almeno mi dicesse in cosa ho sbagliato io... Sarei contento, contentissimo perché avremmo qualcosa su cui lavorare... Ma così come faccio.. Come facciamo...
> Resta il fatto che io combatto fino alla fine....


Ma ok...
Ok...
TU combatti ok...
Ma combatti per che cosa?
L'immagine che mi si staglia è questa...
Come se a me fosse scappato il gatto e lo devo riportare dentro le mura domestiche
O come un cane che è scappato dalla catena...

Ma occhio io non ti dico che è giusto o bisogna tenere una moglie come si tiene legato un animale perchè non scappi...

Ma che non capisco l'utilità di voler stare con una persona, se lei non vuole stare con noi no?

Vedi secondo me il pericolo incombente di quando qualcuno ci trascura è che qualcun altro possa aprofittare della situazione...

E credimi è na cosa che ho visto fare in molte persone...
Mettiamo che lei adesso abbia la figa, cioè volevo dire la testa...in un' altra parte e se ne freghi di te...

Ecco per me...
Dato che lei se ne frega è il momento di allontanarsi...
Nel senso di tenersi aperto no?

Nel senso di lasciare la porta aperta....

Capisci bene che io al tuo posto....data questa situazione avrei preso il telefono e chiamato...x e avrei detto...com'è quella storia che non siamo mai riusciti a fare un viaggio io e te? Ecco ora l'occasione buona...prepara tutto che si parte...

Non mi piace per niente quando stiamo assieme ad una persona perchè non abbiamo nessun'altra valida alternativa...

Vedi se lei sapesse che tu hai delle donne a cui piaci e che potrebbero portarti lontano da lei...
Forse non si comporterebbe così...

Insomma non puoi tenerla con la forza...
E metti in tasca una bella dose di una certa medicina...

IO...non conosco nessuna donna che sia in grado di dire....
Mi dispiace è tutta colpa mia...

Quindi mettetela via che lei si chiami al torto...
Se è un'orgogliona sprechi il tuo tempo e il tuo fiato e stai male per niente...


----------



## Camomilla (1 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma quoto quasi tutto... È da un mese che tento di chiederle di parlarmi... di dirmi cosa c'è che non va.. D anche dopo lo scoppio della verità ... per me la prima cosa e' capire cosa l'ha portata a ciò... non è stronza perché ha fatto qualcosa... Ma perché lo ha fatto di nascosto..
> sono reduce da altre due ore di confronto... per l'ennesima volta io devo sbattere in faccia a lei la nuda verità.. Altrimenti da lei ricevo solo balle.... anche davanti alla mia richiesta di necessità di avere la completa verità per poter ricomnciare ad imbastire un abbozzo di dialogo lei racconta palle.. Fino a quanto le sbatto sul muso la verità.
> Almeno mi dicesse in cosa ho sbagliato io... Sarei contento, contentissimo perché avremmo qualcosa su cui lavorare... Ma così come faccio.. Come facciamo...
> Resta il fatto che io combatto fino alla fine....


Continuerà a raccontare balle,potrà raccontarti vagamente dove come e con chi ma quello che sente dentro quando ti tradisce non te lo dirà mai,rassegnati.....E per favore non supplicare per sapere cose che non ti vuole dire,lo facciamo tutti noi traditi ad un certo punto ma serve solo ad umiliarci e a far sentire loro più forti,NON SUPPLICARE,sai già tutto ...qualunque cosa tu abbia fatto non merita il suo comportamento...BASTA,hai fatto abbastanza....ora tocca a lei dimostrare di voler stare con te,hai parlato tanto,ora taci e aspetta chea muoversi verso di te sia lei...se non lo farà,dovrai cominciare a domandarti per quale cavolo di motivo vuoi proprio starci insieme..combatti pure ma lo dovrai fare a muso duro ad un certo punto..


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> Quoto completante! Provo le stesse emozioni a cui si aggiunge che ci ha abbandonate entrambe. Spesso mi chiedo quale sia il mio destino, tornerò ad essere felice?


sì.   devi prima smettere di guardarti all'indietro.   poi col tempo ritornerai a gioire di una bella giornata di luglio


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Continuerà a raccontare balle,potrà raccontarti vagamente dove come e con chi ma quello che sente dentro quando ti tradisce non te lo dirà mai,rassegnati.....E per favore non supplicare per sapere cose che non ti vuole dire,lo facciamo tutti noi traditi ad un certo punto ma serve solo ad umiliarci e a far sentire loro più forti,NON SUPPLICARE,sai già tutto ...qualunque cosa tu abbia fatto non merita il suo comportamento...BASTA,hai fatto abbastanza....ora tocca a lei dimostrare di voler stare con te,hai parlato tanto,ora taci e aspetta chea muoversi verso di te sia lei...se non lo farà,dovrai cominciare a domandarti per quale cavolo di motivo vuoi proprio starci insieme..combatti pure ma lo dovrai fare a muso duro ad un certo punto..


Eh .. lo so.. hai ragione...
cosa volete che dica..


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche a me mancava il respiro ed è mancato per tanto tempo...
> Però anch'io ho lottato dal primo giorno, l'ho fatto per dare una possibilità a noi stessi come coppia, perché noi lo meritavamo.
> I primi mesi sono stati tanto intensi e importanti quanto drammatici. Il dialogo era tutto per me, dovevo sapere tutto per darmi la speranza di ripartire.
> Dovevo toccare il fondo del dolore, non c'era altro modo.
> ...


io ho promesso a mia moglie di stare con lei, nel bene e nel male... e farò di tutto per mantenere quanto detto.
Quoto tutto il tuo messaggio Diletta, le cose, a volte devono essere fatte andare, se non vanno da sole.


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> io ho promesso a mia moglie di stare con lei, nel bene e nel male... e farò di tutto per mantenere quanto detto.


ma come sempre bisogna essere coerenti finchè nella nostra coerenza e correttezza non si viene presi per il culo, più e più e più volte. 
scusa la schiettezza.
copriti bene le spalle e poi prova a mantenere la promessa.

il difficile in una "battaglia" di questo tipo è sapere qual è il momento di ritirarsi per non lasciare le penne sul campo.
un occhio alla possibilità di farcela, un occhio alla possibilità di scappare se si mette male


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> io ho promesso a mia moglie di stare con lei, nel bene e nel male... e farò di tutto per mantenere quanto detto.
> Quoto tutto il tuo messaggio Diletta, le cose, a volte devono essere fatte andare, se non vanno da sole.


Ma santa patata pelosa...
Tu hai promesso ok...

Ma non puoi mantenere questa promessa...
Se è lei che non la vuole mantenere no?

E' come dire...
Ti faccio una promessa...
Io non verrò mai a trovarti...

Tu forse ti aspetti visite da me?

Lo capisci o no che è lei che si è allontanata da te e non tu da lei?

Nessuno sai se lei se ne va ti vieta di rimanere comunque sposato a lei eh?
Solo che non è più lì...ma altrove...

Cioè vediamola così tu le dici ti prometto che starò sempre con te nel bene e nel male, e lei risponde ok caro, io invece ti prometto che appena mi stufo di stare con te, ti lascio...


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non puoi mantenere questa promessa...
> Se è lei che non la vuole mantenere no?
> ..


ha detto solo che ci prova, si fa coraggio.
provarci vuol dire, almeno per il momento, non cadere nell'abisso della disperazione, non dover chiudere una porta.
ma dilatare il tempo, sperare ancora un po'.


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ha detto solo che ci prova, si fa coraggio.
> provarci vuol dire, almeno per il momento, non cadere nell'abisso della disperazione, non dover chiudere una porta.
> ma dilatare il tempo, sperare ancora un po'.


Già ... è tutto quello che ho.. Che ho voluto e che vorrei. Chiaro che se fosse lei a voler lasciar perdere dovrei farmene una ragione, ma finché mi parla ed è qui con me, invece che con qualcun altro, io ci devo provare


----------



## Diletta (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma quoto quasi tutto... È da un mese che tento di chiederle di parlarmi... di dirmi cosa c'è che non va.. D anche dopo lo scoppio della verità ... per me la prima cosa e' capire cosa l'ha portata a ciò... non è stronza perché ha fatto qualcosa... *Ma perché lo ha fatto di nascosto..*
> sono reduce da altre due ore di confronto... per l'ennesima volta io devo sbattere in faccia a lei la nuda verità.. Altrimenti da lei ricevo solo balle.... anche davanti alla mia richiesta di necessità di avere la completa verità per poter ricomnciare ad imbastire un abbozzo di dialogo lei racconta palle.. Fino a quanto le sbatto sul muso la verità.
> Almeno mi dicesse in cosa ho sbagliato io... Sarei contento, contentissimo perché avremmo qualcosa su cui lavorare... Ma così come faccio.. Come facciamo...
> Resta il fatto che io combatto fino alla fine....




Hai ragione, però basta pensarci un attimo per capire che non ci sono alternative mettendoci dalla loro parte.
Le vie di fuga sono sempre fatte di nascosto, che altro modo c'è?
Se si ha voglia di provare altro, di trasgredire come si fa a dirlo al partner?
L'alternativa è aprire la coppia, che viene subito dopo avere aperto il dialogo in maniera estrema.
Un bel cambiamento...non c'è che dire.


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè ... io ci ho provato.
Oggi giornata libera per lei al lavoro... e' andata un po' in giro.. accompagnata dall'altro. Non sono in città .. ogni tanto capita che lei faccia un giro al mare.. lui l'ha raggiunta


----------



## devastata (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Vabbè ... io ci ho provato.
> Oggi giornata libera per lei al lavoro... e' andata un po' in giro.. accompagnata dall'altro. Non sono in città .. ogni tanto capita che lei faccia un giro al mare.. lui l'ha raggiunta



Scusami ma cominci ad essere assurdo. Lei va al mare con lui e tu taci?

Ci prendi in giro?

Come minimo le  metterei la testa sott'acqua.

Godi a star male?

O pensi a 37 anni di non trovarne una migliore (non ci vorrebbe poi molto)?

O hai dei difetti incompatibili con le donne?


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusami ma cominci ad essere assurdo. Lei va al mare con lui e tu taci?
> 
> Ci prendi in giro?
> 
> ...


Sono due ore di viaggio cosa faccio? sono al lavoro.. stasera quando torna le faccio sentire e glielo dico..


----------



## devastata (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sono due ore di viaggio cosa faccio? sono al lavoro.. stasera quando torna le faccio sentire e glielo dico..




Ormai che parli a fare?

Quella è la vita che le piace, altrimenti sarebbe a casa vostra con vostro figlio.

O come me sola al mare.


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ormai che parli a fare?
> 
> Quella è la vita che le piace, altrimenti sarebbe a casa vostra con vostro figlio.
> 
> O come me sola al mare.


Hai ragione, poco da dire, poco da fare


----------



## devastata (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Hai ragione, poco da dire, poco da fare


Una cosa la puoi fare, mandarla via, avendo decine di prove dei suoi tradimenti.

Altrimenti rassegnati ad essere cornuto a vita.

Scusa la durezza ma a volte serve a SVEGLIARCI!


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una cosa la puoi fare, mandarla via, avendo decine di prove dei suoi tradimenti.
> 
> Altrimenti rassegnati ad essere cornuto a vita.
> 
> Scusa la durezza ma a volte serve a SVEGLIARCI!


Vero..
sono distrutto


----------



## cyemme (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Vero..
> sono distrutto


mi dispiace, so quello che provi.

dopo aver riletto il tuo msg di ieri, continua a girarmi in testa la promessa che ci siamo fatti quando ci siamo sposati
*"prometto di esserti fedele sempre, **nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, **e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.”

*Per me era importante quella promessa, ero pronta ad appoggiarlo, a sostenerlo in tutto. Ma lui ha deciso, passando sopra ad una promessa, ad un matrimonio, ad una storia di anni e all'amore vs sua figlia. 
Non posso costringerlo a cambiare, a stare con me. Siamo impotenti sulle loro volontà, non possiamo fare altro che guardare avanti. Ho 36 anni, come te, il nostro destino deve per forza regalarci qualcosa di buono.

Per ogni loro momento di felicità effimera corrisponde momenti di infelicità che proverano solo quando noi iniziermo a guardare avanti, quando inizieremo a stare bene con noi stessi.


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> mi dispiace, so quello che provi.
> 
> dopo aver riletto il tuo msg di ieri, continua a girarmi in testa la promessa che ci siamo fatti quando ci siamo sposati
> *"prometto di esserti fedele sempre, **nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, **e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.”
> ...



Questo momento in cui sto scrivendo è uno dei peggiori mai passati nella mia vita.. forse il peggiore.
Sono anche al lavoro.. spaccherei tutto se potessi... ho la morte nel cuore cazzo. Poi ci si chiede come mai Daniele usa toni forti ...


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Questo momento in cui sto scrivendo è uno dei peggiori mai passati nella mia vita.. forse il peggiore.
> Sono anche al lavoro.. spaccherei tutto se potessi... ho la morte nel cuore cazzo. Poi ci si chiede come mai Daniele usa toni forti ...



Ciao,

mi dispiace tantissimo ... sono momenti veramente tristi ... 

si ... è come un lutto ... di qui si fa parte. 

un abbraccio ... e tanta forza ...

sienne


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi dispiace tantissimo ... sono momenti veramente tristi ...
> 
> ...



Ti ringrazio


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> mi dispiace, so quello che provi.
> 
> dopo aver riletto il tuo msg di ieri, continua a girarmi in testa la promessa che ci siamo fatti quando ci siamo sposati
> *"prometto di esserti fedele sempre, **nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, **e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.”
> ...


Si .. uguale. Aveva, ha ancora un valore del tutto speciale. Mai stato in una situazione simile .. ho bisogno di calmarmi.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*

Capisco perfettamente cosa provi.
Ti dico solo che passerà ma dipende da te e basta...

In bocca al lupo


----------



## cyemme (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si .. uguale. Aveva, ha ancora un valore del tutto speciale. Mai stato in una situazione simile .. ho bisogno di calmarmi.


cerca di trovare qualcosa da fare che impegni la tua testa. Lo dico a te, ma è come se lo dicessi a me. 
Fortunamente in qs. giorni ho molto lavoro e quindi riesco ad allontanare i pensieri, sto meglio. Cerca di uscire con qualche amico, ma non solo per parlare di questa situazione anche solo per vedere un film o mangiare una pizza.  

Tutti quelli che mi vedono e che sanno della situazione, mi dicono che in questi giorni sembro un'altra persona rispetto ai mesi precedenti. E' inutile aggiungere che chi invece vede lui pensa il contrario.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Questo momento in cui sto scrivendo è uno dei peggiori mai passati nella mia vita.. forse il peggiore.
> Sono anche al lavoro.. spaccherei tutto se potessi... ho la morte nel cuore cazzo. *Poi ci si chiede come mai Daniele usa toni forti .*..



stai scherzando spero


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stai scherzando spero


Soprattutto dopo quello che ha postato buscopan oggi
Continuo a domandarmi quante storie leggiamo qui che possono portare a risvolti drammatici e se magari non sottovalutiamo la cosa
Penso a come mi sentirei se a qualche utente che qui ha scritto di essere in difficoltà capitasse qualcosa


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stai scherzando spero


Leggi bene...ho detto toni forti ..

Che significa lacoprirei di insulti da qui all'eternità ...


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente cosa provi.
> Ti dico solo che passerà ma dipende da te e basta...
> 
> In bocca al lupo


Anche da me, non solo però ...
Mi aspettavo la coltellata finale ...ho fatto bene ad aspettarla, ma riceverla è una cosa non descrivibile..

Cmq scusate gli sfoghi inutili


----------



## oceansize (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Anche da me, non solo però ...
> Mi aspettavo la coltellata finale ...ho fatto bene ad aspettarla, ma riceverla è una cosa non descrivibile..
> 
> Cmq scusate gli sfoghi inutili


gli sfoghi non sono inutili, fai pure, 
coraggio!

cavoli sei così giovane, dai!
però che storia di merda la tua...
:incazzato:


----------



## cyemme (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Anche da me, non solo però ...
> Mi aspettavo la coltellata finale ...ho fatto bene ad aspettarla, ma riceverla è una cosa non descrivibile..
> 
> Cmq scusate gli sfoghi inutili



non è ancora finita, qs. non è la coltellata finale. Sei ancora dentro la tempesta.

Cerca di razionalizzare, cerca di far passare del tempo. Lascia perdere la sua gita al mare, pensa a te. pensa a te. qs. sera fai qualcosa: vai al cinema, vai a bere una birra con un amico, vai a correre. Fai qualcosa che ti consenta di distendere almeno un pochino i nervi, di recuperare un po' di serenità mentale.
Non puoi andare avanti così....

p.s. sai qual è il bello? Attualmente sono calma e tranquilla, ma stasera mi troverò nella tua situazione quando lui verrà a vedere la bimba....e poi cercherò nuovamente di calmarmi, di recuperare i pezzi di me.


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> non è ancora finita, qs. non è la coltellata finale. Sei ancora dentro la tempesta.
> 
> Cerca di razionalizzare, cerca di far passare del tempo. Lascia perdere la sua gita al mare, pensa a te. pensa a te. qs. sera fai qualcosa: vai al cinema, vai a bere una birra con un amico, vai a correre. Fai qualcosa che ti consenta di distendere almeno un pochino i nervi, di recuperare un po' di serenità mentale.
> Non puoi andare avanti così....
> ...


Onestamente non ne ho le forze ...oggi mi sembra di aver raggiunto la vera consapevolezza di come stanno le cose.. ed è una cosa quasi insostenibile.


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Hai ragione, poco da dire, poco da fare


lo ripeto,anche se non 6 in grado di sentire.  chiama un fabbro e fai cambiare la serratura di casa.

e quando bussa,le metti fuori 2 sacchi da rumenta con le sue cose dentro.

e se chiama i carabinieri,spiega a loro il perchè del tuo gesto.

poi ci racconti la sua faccia


----------



## cyemme (2 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo ripeto,anche se non 6 in grado di sentire. chiama un fabbro e fai cambiare la serratura di casa.
> 
> e quando bussa,le metti fuori 2 sacchi da rumenta con le sue cose dentro.
> 
> ...



Tutte le azioni possono aver ripercussioni. Prima di fare qualunque cosa, nel caso in cui pensassi di fare quella suggerita, senti un avvocato. Tutto puo' avere ripercussioni.
Attenzione, a non metterti dalla parte del torto. Se va via lei, deve farlo per sua volontà. Tu devi essere in grado di dimostrare che lei è andata via di sua volontà e che tu non hai fatto nulla per obbligarla a farlo.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



perplesso ha detto:


> lo ripeto,anche se non 6 in grado di sentire.  chiama un fabbro e fai cambiare la serratura di casa.
> 
> e quando bussa,le metti fuori 2 sacchi da rumenta con le sue cose dentro.
> 
> ...


Non lo può fare, legalmente parlando almeno....


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non lo può fare, legalmente parlando almeno....


http://www.avvbernardini.it/index.p...coniugale&catid=35:oltre-la-cronaca&Itemid=61

stante questa sentenza,io una ipotesi di stato di necessità la farei


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo ripeto,anche se non 6 in grado di sentire.  chiama un fabbro e fai cambiare la serratura di casa.
> 
> e quando bussa,le metti fuori 2 sacchi da rumenta con le sue cose dentro.
> 
> ...



Bravo Perpl...sono d'accordissimo con te,la metterebbe nei grossi casini..e spiazzerrebbe l'amante.perche'non credo che direbbe''tesoro pure io esco di casa,andiamo al maxim,non a scopare,ma per viverci''.io lo farei senza paura.poi che vada alla PS a i CC,con quello che hanno da fare,almeno 1 settimana passa.e sai che smacco per la super troia(scusa Beatl...ma a questo punto...)-


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.avvbernardini.it/index.p...coniugale&catid=35:oltre-la-cronaca&Itemid=61
> 
> stante questa sentenza,io una ipotesi di stato di necessità la farei


Leggendo il link mi pare di capire che l'abbandono del tetto coniugale non sia più punibile (cosa che già sapevo). Ma non è beatl che deve abbandonare, si parlava del caso in cui lui buttasse fuori di casa la moglie cambiando le serrature e non mi sembra paragonabile. 
Ovviamente non sono un avvocato e la mia interpretazione potrebbe essere sbagliata.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.avvbernardini.it/index.p...coniugale&catid=35:oltre-la-cronaca&Itemid=61
> 
> stante questa sentenza,io una ipotesi di stato di necessità la farei



Non capisco cosa c'entri l'abbandono del tetto coniugale con il fatto di cercare di escluderla dal tetto coniugale...
puoi spiegare ?


----------



## ilnikko (2 Luglio 2013)

Beatl...vado un pochino OT,seguo la tua discussione senza intervenire perchè un po' mi ci ritrovo e un po' faccio il tifo per te. Mi sfuggono alcuni punti pero' :
Te sei un medico,giusto ?
Tua moglie ed il suo amico anche, immagino (sei andato a trovarli sul posto di lavoro dicendo che anche te avevi lavorato li).
Poco sopra hai scritto che lei sovente si fa' un giro al mare,ma te non puoi andare a sgamarli (lei e lui) perchè sono 2 ore di strada (?).
C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge ? 
Lungi da me fare il pignolo rompipalle,volevo solo vedere se come al solito sono io che non capisco una fava e mi sono perso qualcosa per strada....
In bocca al lupo in ogni caso


----------



## cyemme (2 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Leggendo il link mi pare di capire che l'abbandono del tetto coniugale non sia più punibile (cosa che già sapevo). Ma non è beatl che deve abbandonare, si parlava del caso in cui lui buttasse fuori di casa la moglie cambiando le serrature e non mi sembra paragonabile.
> Ovviamente non sono un avvocato e la mia interpretazione potrebbe essere sbagliata.



Anche io la interpreto così. Non mi sembra che calzi


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Leggendo il link mi pare di capire che l'abbandono del tetto coniugale non sia più punibile (cosa che già sapevo). Ma non è beatl che deve abbandonare, si parlava del caso in cui lui buttasse fuori di casa la moglie cambiando le serrature e non mi sembra paragonabile.
> Ovviamente non sono un avvocato e la mia interpretazione potrebbe essere sbagliata.





cyemme ha detto:


> Anche io la interpreto così. Non mi sembra che calzi



Idem


----------



## Anais (2 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non lo può fare, legalmente parlando almeno....


Legalmente parlando non puoi impedire al convivente che risiede in quella casa di accedervi.
Non parliamo di cambiare serratura.
E' reato.
Fino a quando non ci sara' una sentenza del giudice, lei puo' benissimo restare dov'e'.
A meno che non sia lei a decidere di andarsene di sua spontanea volonta'


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Beatl...vado un pochino OT,seguo la tua discussione senza intervenire perchè un po' mi ci ritrovo e un po' faccio il tifo per te. Mi sfuggono alcuni punti pero' :
> Te sei un medico,giusto ?
> Tua moglie ed il suo amico anche, immagino (sei andato a trovarli sul posto di lavoro dicendo che anche te avevi lavorato li).
> Poco sopra hai scritto che lei sovente si fa' un giro al mare,ma te non puoi andare a sgamarli (lei e lui) perchè sono 2 ore di strada (?).
> ...


non so voglio azzardare 
magari è una cagata 
Ma la cosa che sfugge è che Beatl ha paura (forse un po' troppo forte come termine) , o non vuole sgamarla ...
Credo che non sia facile mettersi di fronte ai fatti e la differenza tra il sapere e il vedere è enorme ...


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



Anais ha detto:


> Legalmente parlando non puoi impedire al convivente che risiede in quella casa di accedervi.
> Non parliamo di cambiare serratura.
> E' reato.
> Fino a quando non ci sara' una sentenza del giudice, lei puo' benissimo restare dov'e'.
> A meno che non sia lei a decidere di andarsene di sua spontanea volonta'


Questo è quello che sapevo anch'io


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Questo è quello che sapevo anch'io


Anais ovvio che non si puo'....ma intanto lo fai.e dorme fuori,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anais ovvio che non si puo'....ma intanto lo fai.e dorme fuori,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Amico che ne dici?
Lui ci dice al mare dove e noi andiamo a stanarla no?
CHe ne dici?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico che ne dici?
> Lui ci dice al mare dove e noi andiamo a stanarla no?
> CHe ne dici?


tocco ferro amico..ma io andrei anche a 1000km da qua'..ma scherziamo???poi sai che farei??entro dove loro sono...prendo la caraffa del vino..la rovescio addosso a lei..e si prende pure 1 ceffone fortissimo.se lui interviene,c'e'ne anche per lui....ahhahhahhh...mica pensare che scherzi.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tocco ferro amico..ma io andrei anche a 1000km da qua'..ma scherziamo???poi sai che farei??entro dove loro sono...prendo la caraffa del vino..la rovescio addosso a lei..e si prende pure 1 ceffone fortissimo.se lui interviene,c'e'ne anche per lui....ahhahhahhh...mica pensare che scherzi.


Amico spaventiamo a morte il tipo dicendo...questa donna ora è nostra...
E guai a chi ce la tocca...
TU tieni fermo lui...io prendo lei a tracolla e ce la svigniamo...

Poi le spieghiamo per strada...

Esordiamo dicendo che siamo della lega mariti incazzati...


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Beatl...vado un pochino OT,seguo la tua discussione senza intervenire perchè un po' mi ci ritrovo e un po' faccio il tifo per te. Mi sfuggono alcuni punti pero' :
> Te sei un medico,giusto ?
> Tua moglie ed il suo amico anche, immagino (sei andato a trovarli sul posto di lavoro dicendo che anche te avevi lavorato li).
> Poco sopra hai scritto che lei sovente si fa' un giro al mare,ma te non puoi andare a sgamarli (lei e lui) perchè sono 2 ore di strada (?).
> ...


Si io sono medico... mia moglie no.. lavora in una struttura per anziani. Io mi sono presentato li e li ho trovati a lavorare, ci mancherebbe. Non mi serve arrivare a coglierli sul fatto perchè e come se lo avessi fatto dicendo dove, come e quando si vedevano. Da quel momento il tizio non si sente più .. 
Io oggi mi sarei precipitato al mare...ma non ho potuto perchè sono al lavoro e gli ambulatori hanno orari da rispettare.. due ore andare, 2 tornare piàù cazzi e mazzi vari (figurati l atragedia greca sarebbe successa) non potevo farlo. Il fatto che le capate al mare fossero uno strtagemma per vedere l'altro (ci sono 2 pesrone in ballo, rammenta) l'ho imparato stamane grazie ad un caro amico che vive lì dove la moglie è andata.

Nel pomeriggio lei mi ha parlato... ovviamente col tizio di oggi non ha fatto nulla ecc ecc... però finalmente ha tirato fuori un cosa.. un suo malessere che mai mi aveva detto..risalente ad alcuni anni or sono, un malessere di coppia più che suo.. causato da fatti contingenti, inevitabili, che evidentemente non siamo riusciti a gestire nel modo adeguato, o che io credevo superato e metabolizzato. Quelle parole mi sono sembrate oro dopo un mese di cazzate


----------



## oceansize (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si io sono medico... mia moglie no.. lavor ain una struttura per anziani. Io mi son opresentato li e li ho trovati a lavorare, ci mancherebbe. Non mi serve arrivare a coglierli sul fatto perchè e come se lo avessi fatto dicendo dove, come e quando si vedevano. Da quel momento il tizio non si sente più ..
> Io oggi mi sarei precipitato al mare...m anon posso perchè sono al lavoro e gli ambulatori hanno orari da rispettare.. due ore andare, 2 tornare piàù cazzi e mazzi vari (figurati l atragedia greca sarebbe successa) non potevo farlo. Il fatto che le capate al mare fossero uno strtagemma per vedere l'altro (ci sono 2 pesrone in ballo, rammenta) l'ho imparato stamane grazie ad un caro amico che vive lì dove la moglie è andata.
> 
> Nel pomeriggio lei mi ha parlato... ovviamente col tizio di oggi non ha fatto nulla ecc ecc... però finalmente ha tirato fuori un cosa.. un suo malessere che mai mi aveva detto..risalente ad alcuni anni or sono, un malessere di coppia più che suo.. causato da fatti contingenti, inevitabili, che evidentemente non siamo riusciti a gestire nel modo adeguato. Quelle parole mi sono sembrate oro dopo un mese di cazzate


ok adesso però non farle rigirare troppo la frittata facendoti sentire colpevole, perché lo farà, oh se lo farà.
ancora forza e coraggio


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok adesso però non farle rigirare troppo la frittata facendoti sentire colpevole, perché lo farà, oh se lo farà.
> ancora forza e coraggio



Si si lo sta già facendo.. guarda mi dò del coglione da solo.. l'unica cosa sarebbe una bella raccomandata da parte dell'avvocato con richiesta di separazione con addebito. Stop.
Ma purtroppo non è cosi.. cosa devo dire.. ci arriverò, ci sono vicinissimo, ma io son ouno che deve arrivare in fondo.. e se, anche per colpa mia, si è creato questo sfacelo è mio compito provare a ricomporre. a capire.. a cercare di capire cosa è meglio per lei...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico spaventiamo a morte il tipo dicendo...questa donna ora è nostra...
> E guai a chi ce la tocca...
> TU tieni fermo lui...io prendo lei a tracolla e ce la svigniamo...
> 
> ...


comunque amico non trovi che l'amante abbia un gran fegato???Io una volta mi sono immaginato,il marito di una tipa che arriva mentre siamo appartati in auto.....:scared::scared:..tra l'altro e'armadio,alto e molto grosso..mi avrebbe mandato all'ospedale..:smile::smile::smile:.questo qui'...macche'..come se il marito fosse in Armenia.


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> comunque amico non trovi che l'amante abbia un gran fegato???Io una volta mi sono immaginato,il marito di una tipa che arriva mentre siamo appartati in auto.....:scared::scared:..tra l'altro e'armadio,alto e molto grosso..mi avrebbe mandato all'ospedale..:smile::smile::smile:.questo qui'...macche'..come se il marito fosse in Armenia.


Ma perchè manco per l'antro della capoccia avrebbero pensato che io sapessi.. ho avuto anche la conferma di un loro incontro 3 anni fa, tra l'altro, oggi...
Cominciano ad esserci troppe.. troppe cose che tornano alla mente, i cui pensieri potrrebbero riappalesarsi..


----------



## oceansize (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si si lo sta già facendo.. guarda mi dò del coglione da solo.. l'unica cosa sarebbe una bella raccomandata da parte dell'avvocato con richiesta di separazione con addebito. Stop.
> Ma purtroppo non è cosi.. cosa devo dire.. ci arriverò, ci sono vicinissimo, ma io son ouno che deve arrivare in fondo.. e se, anche per colpa mia, si è creato questo sfacelo è mio compito provare a ricomporre. a capire.. a cercare di capire cosa è meglio per *lei*...


sì, credo di aver capito che tipo sei e che sei ancora "innamorato" (dell'idea di tua moglie)
non ho capito bene il neretto però
ma lei con te com'è? a parte ora che l'hai sgamata, fino a poco tempo fa com'era?
cioè davvero mi sembra assurdo che una che conduce una vita normale con il marito poi abbia questa doppia e tripla vita. Per te le cose andavano bene, se ci pensi ora? O davvero sei così innamorato da essere ed essere stato "cieco"?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma perchè manco per l'antro della capoccia avrebbero pensato che io sapessi.. ho avuto anche la conferma di un loro incontro 3 anni fa, tra l'altro, oggi...
> Cominciano ad esserci troppe.. troppe cose che tornano alla mente, i cui pensieri potrrebbero riappalesarsi..


scusa amico...ma se io di domenica pomeriggio dovessi vedere un''amica'',nn mi tornerebbe..possibile''lui''non sappia o immagini niente????vuoi che lei non gli racconti,gli sviluppi che dei quali,ci hai reso partecipi????


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si io sono medico... mia moglie no.. lavora in una struttura per anziani. Io mi sono presentato li e li ho trovati a lavorare, ci mancherebbe. Non mi serve arrivare a coglierli sul fatto perchè e come se lo avessi fatto dicendo dove, come e quando si vedevano. Da quel momento il tizio non si sente più ..
> Io oggi mi sarei precipitato al mare...ma non ho potuto perchè sono al lavoro e gli ambulatori hanno orari da rispettare.. due ore andare, 2 tornare piàù cazzi e mazzi vari (figurati l atragedia greca sarebbe successa) non potevo farlo. Il fatto che le capate al mare fossero uno strtagemma per vedere l'altro (ci sono 2 pesrone in ballo, rammenta) l'ho imparato stamane grazie ad un caro amico che vive lì dove la moglie è andata.
> 
> Nel pomeriggio lei mi ha parlato... ovviamente col tizio di oggi non ha fatto nulla ecc ecc... però finalmente ha tirato fuori un cosa.. un suo malessere che mai mi aveva detto..risalente ad alcuni anni or sono, un malessere di coppia più che suo.. causato da fatti contingenti, inevitabili, che evidentemente non siamo riusciti a gestire nel modo adeguato, o che io credevo superato e metabolizzato. Quelle parole mi sono sembrate oro dopo un mese di cazzate


Scusa la mia ignoranza
e quindi "idealizzo", ma ascolta non puoi prenderti ferie?
Cioè immagina me l'uomo della strada
Cioè come puoi affrontare il tuo lavoro che è delicatissimo in questo stato?

Cioè insomma sai che se un medico fa cazzate...la gente...insomma...muore no?


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> sì, credo di aver capito che tipo sei e che sei ancora "innamorato" (dell'idea di tua moglie)
> non ho capito bene il neretto però
> ma lei con te com'è? a parte ora che l'hai sgamata, fino a poco tempo fa com'era?
> cioè davvero mi sembra assurdo che una che conduce una vita normale con il marito poi abbia questa doppia e tripla vita. Per te le cose andavano bene, se ci pensi ora? O davvero sei così innamorato da essere ed essere stato "cieco"?


Lei con me era normale.. tranne negli ultimi 2 mesi in cui aveva cominciato ad uscire con frequenza sempre maggiore.. fino all ascoperta dei primi mesasggi e da li in poi il delirio.. che oggi è arrivato allo sbugiardamento sull'incontro con l'altro. Nell'ultimo anno c'è stato anche il discorso di un cambio di cas aun po' stressante, ma.. ma accidenti... ad ogni stress che la vita riserva bisogn aandarsi a consolare nelle braccia di altri? 
O io non sono la persona per lei.. ad allora avrebbe potuto dirlo, oppure lei ha dei problemi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però basta pensarci un attimo per capire che non ci sono alternative mettendoci dalla loro parte.
> Le vie di fuga sono sempre fatte di nascosto, che altro modo c'è?
> Se si ha voglia di provare altro, di trasgredire come si fa a dirlo al partner?
> L'alternativa è aprire la coppia, che viene subito dopo avere aperto il dialogo in maniera estrema.
> Un bel cambiamento...non c'è che dire.


Anche perché chi ti conosce sa che la risposta sarebbe un vaffa.


----------



## Anais (2 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anais ovvio che non si puo'....ma intanto lo fai.e dorme fuori,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


E lui si becca una denuncia.
Non deve fare passi falsi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusami ma cominci ad essere assurdo. Lei va al mare con lui e tu taci?
> 
> Ci prendi in giro?
> 
> ...


Mi piace la tua mitezza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Occhio a far esempi paradossali, c'è chi li prende alla lettera!


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa la mia ignoranza
> e quindi "idealizzo", ma ascolta non puoi prenderti ferie?
> Cioè immagina me l'uomo della strada
> Cioè come puoi affrontare il tuo lavoro che è delicatissimo in questo stato?
> ...


Non posso prendere ferie così in quattro e quattr'otto.. non è così semplice. Lavorare così è uno strazio.. hai ragione.. e sono poco concentrato. hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Perpl...sono d'accordissimo con te,la metterebbe nei grossi casini..e spiazzerrebbe l'amante.perche'non credo che direbbe''tesoro pure io esco di casa,andiamo al maxim,non a scopare,ma per viverci''.io lo farei senza paura.poi che vada alla PS a i CC,con quello che hanno da fare,almeno 1 settimana passa.e sai che smacco per la super troia(scusa Beatl...ma a questo punto...)-


Ma sei un fenomeno!!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Lei con me era normale.. tranne negli ultimi 2 mesi in cui aveva cominciato ad uscire con frequenza sempre maggiore.. fino all ascoperta dei primi mesasggi e da li in poi il delirio.. che oggi è arrivato allo sbugiardamento sull'incontro con l'altro. Nell'ultimo anno c'è stato anche il discorso di un cambio di cas aun po' stressante, ma.. ma accidenti... ad ogni stress che la vita riserva bisogn aandarsi a consolare nelle braccia di altri?
> O io non sono la persona per lei.. ad allora avrebbe potuto dirlo, oppure lei ha dei problemi



Intanto mi tocco ..perche'la casa la stiamo per cambiare pure noi..ed e'gia'stato motivo di liti furibonde,ironia della sorte la nuova se possibile e'mille volte migliore della''vecchia''....,con minaccie,mie...di non andarci a stare...
pero'amico non e'che le hai lasciato briglie troppo sciolte??cioe'spesso fuori da sola....mia moglie se lo scorda...ad onore del vero io pure...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei un fenomeno!!


no Brun ....iper geloso..........


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Brun ....iper geloso..........


:embolo:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :embolo:


Ma guarda è vero eh?
Io fui a cena con lui e sua moglie...

Ohi sua moglie mi provocava e io ci stavo...

Vedessi il colore della faccia di Lothar eh?

E' il maleficio del traditore

Poi sei geloso perchè ti dici...ma come faccio a credere che anche la mia...quando non ci sono...faccia come ste qua...con altri?

E poi confermo la moglie di Lothy di sicuro ha la fila...

E capisco quanto si incazzerebbe...perchè direbbe mi hai tradito con una più brutta di me...

Ma come fare a trovarne una più bella?

Mostra almeno dieci anni in meno...

Si vede che stare sposate a Lothar mantiene giovani eh?

Invece quante vedo che rimaste sole in pochi anni invecchiano a dismisura...
Triste è il loro destino...


----------



## beatl (2 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Intanto mi tocco ..perche'la casa la stiamo per cambiare pure noi..ed e'gia'stato motivo di liti furibonde,ironia della sorte la nuova se possibile e'mille volte migliore della''vecchia''....,con minaccie,mie...di non andarci a stare...
> pero'amico non e'che le hai lasciato briglie troppo sciolte??cioe'spesso fuori da sola....mia moglie se lo scorda...ad onore del vero io pure...


Ma non so cosa pensare ...l'unica certezza a cui sono arrivato è che faccio una fatica disumana al solo pensiero di lasciare questa donna, anche se so che sarebbe l'unica cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## emme76 (2 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma come posso reagire... Cosa devo fare... In 3 settimane ho speso fiumi di parole... ho resistito a dolori che solo chi ci passa può capire.. E questo perché io l'amo. Ma non so cosa più fare... Una scenata? dovrei presentarmi e coglierli sl fatto? Io non ho un orgoglio ferito ...* Io ho una paura fottuta di perdere mia moglie...che è la cosa più cara e importante e quella su cui ho più investito nella mia vita*



sei dolcissimo.....:abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Leggendo il link mi pare di capire che l'abbandono del tetto coniugale non sia più punibile (cosa che già sapevo). Ma non è beatl che deve abbandonare, si parlava del caso in cui lui buttasse fuori di casa la moglie cambiando le serrature e non mi sembra paragonabile.
> Ovviamente non sono un avvocato e la mia interpretazione potrebbe essere sbagliata.


no ragazzi (e rispondendo a te,rispondo anche a Cyemme e Lunapiena) qui non è un problema penale.

ma civilistico.    l'interpretazione è che la moglie di Beatl che di fatto ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale,pur restando formalmente in quella casa. 

Perchè come racconta Beatl,lei fa le sue cose fregandosene della famiglia e dei figli,come se non ci fosse.

per cui Beatl,escludendola fisicamente dalla casa,agisce in stato di necessità per preservare la sua onorabilità,il suo stato nervoso e tutto sommato anche x il bene dei figli.

Poi certo,lei reagirebbe credo chiamando i carabinieri.    ma intanto il messaggio sarebbe arrivato e la spiegazione del perchè è stata buttata fuori di casa non so quanto le converebbe divenisse di dominio pubblico.

è un'azzardo?  probabile.  però Beatl ha bisogno di azioni incisive,chè tanto le parole alla moglie entrano da un orecchio ed escono dall'altro


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E lui si becca una denuncia.
> Non deve fare passi falsi


Scusami, ma la denuncia di una moglie per lo più traditrice finisce nel cestino della spazzatura, ma sia mai che le forze dell'ordine si muovano per tale stronzata!!! Arrivano, sentono che puttanaccia è la donna, convincono l'uomo che deve farla entrare e dopo dicono alla signora che la prossima volta non si scomoderanno per le sue mutande pazze! 
In italia tutti hanno solo il coraggio di fare denuncie come incapaci idioti, no, la violenza di uno schiaffo è oscena, ma una denuncia con tutto quello che comporta no!!! Fortuna che sono Italiano solo per metà, ma ci sarebbe da vergognarsi per quante persone sono prive di palle in questo statarello.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2013)

paradossalmente l'incoerenza di lothar è maggiormente comprensibile rispetto a chi parla di un'infedeltà tra regole e paletti , definizioni e distinguo...
è un infedele che sa bene quanto non gradirebbe ricevere lo stesso trattamento .
almeno questo lo capisco molto bene


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> paradossalmente l'incoerenza di lothar è maggiormente comprensibile rispetto a chi parla di un'infedeltà tra regole e paletti , definizioni e distinguo...
> è un infedele che sa bene quanto non gradirebbe ricevere lo stesso trattamento .
> almeno questo lo capisco molto bene


mai fare ad un altro quello non vorresti fosse fatto a te...

ma spessissimo si dimentica


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> mai fare ad un altro quello non vorresti fosse fatto a te...
> 
> ma spessissimo si dimentica


Ma la mia regola desunta dal Don Giovanni di Mozart
è occhio conte un giorno quello che tu hai fatto agli altri potrebbe essere fatto anche a te...
Ecco perchè il Conte è pronto ad ogni evenienza...

Tu sei medico no?
Bon io ho avuto la moglie in serio rischio di vita per un cancro al seno...

E mi sono detto adesso vediamo come si mette...

Ecco perchè esattamente come Don Giovanni io vivo solo e sempre in un eterno presente

E che venga pure quel fottutissimo commendatore...

Riderò in faccia pure a lui.

Mica potevo passare la vita oberato da mille paure no?

Vuole andarsene per caso mia moglie? Che se ne vada...

L'importante è che non impedisca a me di vivere libero esattamente come sono stato creato: libero.


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la mia regola desunta dal Don Giovanni di Mozart
> è occhio conte un giorno quello che tu hai fatto agli altri potrebbe essere fatto anche a te...
> Ecco perchè il Conte è pronto ad ogni evenienza...
> 
> ...


Io invece, per indole, sono una persona che non riesce a vivere solo nel presente .. E probabilmente questo è un mio grosso difetto


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusami, ma la denuncia di una moglie per lo più traditrice finisce nel cestino della spazzatura, ma sia mai che le forze dell'ordine si muovano per tale stronzata!!! Arrivano, sentono che puttanaccia è la donna, convincono l'uomo che deve farla entrare e dopo dicono alla signora che la prossima volta non si scomoderanno per le sue mutande pazze!
> In italia tutti hanno solo il coraggio di fare denuncie come incapaci idioti, no, la violenza di uno schiaffo è oscena, ma una denuncia con tutto quello che comporta no!!! Fortuna che sono Italiano solo per metà, ma ci sarebbe da vergognarsi per quante persone sono prive di palle in questo statarello.


Daniele le forze del disordine intervengono dopo che sei andato a chi l'ha visto
e dopo che hai sforato nel penale....

Si si convincono l'uomo....

Una volta mio zio...ubriaco cacciò la suocera, moglie e figlia fuori di casa...

Loro chiamarono i carabinieri
Il maresciallo volle fare l'eroe e fu buttato in strada da mio zio...che urlava...non ho paura di te...a naja io ero sergente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E invece di chiamare rinforzi sentenziò...signora è meglio aspettare che suo marito si calmi...

Pover uomo fu tradito no?
Si accorse che mia zia gli metteva il valium nella minestra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi andai io e a me non fece nulla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma non so cosa pensare ...l'unica certezza a cui sono arrivato è che faccio una fatica disumana al solo pensiero di lasciare questa donna, anche se so che sarebbe l'unica cosa giusta da fare.


Ma scusami eh?
Il pericolo incombente è che lei lasci te...
No?


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la mia regola desunta dal Don Giovanni di Mozart
> è occhio conte un giorno quello che tu hai fatto agli altri potrebbe essere fatto anche a te...
> Ecco perchè il Conte è pronto ad ogni evenienza...
> 
> ...


questo cosa c'entra con il cancro ed il rischio che lei ha corso?


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami eh?
> Il pericolo incombente è che lei lasci te...
> No?



Mah .. a sto punto non ci capisco più nulla. Se avesse voluto alsciarmi dopo quanto le ho spiattellato in faccia, sarebbe già andata. Le ho anche parlato del lato "materiale" della cosa .. casa, beni ecc.. ecc... In risposta mi sono sentito dire.. Se vuoi ti intesto la casa.. non me ne frega nulla.. Se sono qui adesso ci sarà un perchè


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah .. a sto punto non ci capisco più nulla. Se avesse voluto alsciarmi dopo quanto le ho spiattellato in faccia, sarebbe già andata. Le ho anche parlato del lato "materiale" della cosa .. casa, beni ecc.. ecc... In risposta mi sono sentito dire.. Se vuoi ti intesto la casa.. non me ne frega nulla.. Se sono qui adesso ci sarà un perchè



forse era talmente abituata a farsi i fatti suoi che pensava di poter continuare così...
non so, tu la conosci, dovresti avere qualche idea su questo punto


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo cosa c'entra con il cancro ed il rischio che lei ha corso?


Te lo spiego?
Posso dirti finchè voglio io non ti lascerò mai.
Ma se tu muori per un cancro
Tu sei morta e mi hai lasciato.

E credimi chi passa per di lì

Cambia la personalità

Eheheehehehehe...
Non a caso la metà delle coppie scoppia...

Proprio perchè i mariti non accettano di avere la moglie malata...e scappano....

eheheehehehehehe....

Ogni giorno è buono per andarsene mia cara...

Ogni fottutissimo giorno...

Parlate sempre di garanzie sui rapporti no?

Come faccio a garantirti che invecchieremo assieme?

Ah l'hubris degli umani che si credono sempre degli dei...

Stolto stasera ti sarà chiesto conto della tua vita.
E che farai?

La nostra vita...non è in mano nostra.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah .. a sto punto non ci capisco più nulla. Se avesse voluto alsciarmi dopo quanto le ho spiattellato in faccia, sarebbe già andata. Le ho anche parlato del lato "materiale" della cosa .. casa, beni ecc.. ecc... In risposta mi sono sentito dire.. Se vuoi ti intesto la casa.. non me ne frega nulla.. Se sono qui adesso ci sarà un perchè


Tu prova a porla difronte una scelta
E vedi come va...

Lei conta sempre su un fatto
Tu le concederai tutto purchè lei non ti lasci...no?

E dirà al suo amico...
Aspetta mio marito rompe sistemo le cose a casa e poi i nostri programmi procedono...

Attento bene a quel non me ne frega nulla...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la mia regola desunta dal Don Giovanni di Mozart
> è occhio conte un giorno quello che tu hai fatto agli altri potrebbe essere fatto anche a te...
> Ecco perchè il Conte è pronto ad ogni evenienza...
> 
> ...


caro amico siamo identici anche qua'...oggi ci siamo e domani ..chi lo sa'??lo scorso mercoledi'mia moglie ha parlato con donna che vedeva giornalmente per lavoro,2gg dopo l'ha cercata,e le hanno detto che era deceduta,infarto.,..
e comincia a pensare come me,oddio non il quel senso spero...lei dice ..facciamo viaggi e spendiamo chisse ne frega del domani.e forse ha ragione.


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> forse era talmente abituata a farsi i fatti suoi che pensava di poter continuare così...
> non so, tu la conosci, dovresti avere qualche idea su questo punto


In quelle parole ho riconosciuto mia moglie, quella che ho sposato .. non so spiegarmi, quella che per il bene nostro avrebbe rinunciato a molto, moltissimo


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> In quelle parole ho riconosciuto mia moglie, quella che ho sposato .. non so spiegarmi, quella che per il bene nostro avrebbe rinunciato a molto, moltissimo


Beat tu sei molto molto dolce
Ma non credi che ..non so azzardo..di amare una donna per le cose che ti avrà dato..ma non per come è lei
Perché lei in realtà, tu non la conosci
Una che tiene in piedi più relazioni

Ora non capisco coem non ti sia..fammi dire..scaduta

Ami cosa di lei? Come ti faceva stare?

Allora tienila così
Non so mi apre tu abbia prove su prove dilanianti su questa donna ma ancora non ti basti per dire basta 
E allora stai meglio con lei così che senza..assurdo per molti ma pensaci al perchè non molli


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu prova a porla difronte una scelta
> E vedi come va...
> 
> Lei conta sempre su un fatto
> ...



Ma no ma no.. io non "concedo" nulla ... è la nostra vita e tutto è in comune


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Beat tu sei molto molto dolce
> Ma non credi che ..non so azzardo..di amare una donna per le cose che ti avrà dato..ma non per come è lei
> Perché lei in realtà, tu non la conosci
> Una che tiene in piedi più relazioni
> ...


Ma si che mi è scaduta.. o per meglio dire.. mi ha fatto incazzare come una bestia...
guarda tutto sta in un punto fondamentale secondo me... o di partenza è una che fa i cazzi suoi sempre e mi ha sempre rpeso per il culo.. oppure no e ci sono stati dei problemi (di cui ieri per la prima volta mi ha parlato) che hanno causato il tutto. Ovvio che i problemi NON possono essere una giustificazione per un tradimento, almeno ai miei occhi, ma almeno sono un punto di partenza su cui lavorare insieme


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> paradossalmente l'incoerenza di lothar è maggiormente comprensibile rispetto a chi parla di un'infedeltà tra regole e paletti , definizioni e distinguo...
> è un infedele che sa bene quanto non gradirebbe ricevere lo stesso trattamento .
> almeno questo lo capisco molto bene


Per me è assurdo. Anche se potrebbe essere la spiegazione del perché uno si porti avanti per paura di dover subire un tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è assurdo. Anche se potrebbe essere la spiegazione del perché uno si porti avanti per paura di dover subire un tradimento.


Non è affatto così.
Conosco molto bene l'immenso e incommensurabile Lothar.
Il suo discorso è questo...
Meno mi do da fare per fare contenta la mia signora, più spiano la strada agli innumerevoli e immancabili corteggiatori...
Ha un culetto sta donna...ma un culetto...guarda pensa sta su da solo...

Ma capisco bene che per te certe cose possano essere assurde...

La moglie di Lothar è molto furba
Non si pone a suo fianco come un'emancipata femminista comandona ex sessant'ottina...

Lei sa che con la gentilezza e la dolcezza sa farsi servire da lui come una signora!

Lei chiede anzichè comandare...

E lothar sa che è pericoloso non accosentire ad una delle sue richieste...

Perchè lei dice...ah caro non ti va di venire in crocera con me? Ah quasi quasi ci vado con il tuo amico Conte no?

Ed è lì che vediamo il nostro uomo friggere come na patata...

Ma se tu pensi che la signora Lothar sia una che rinunci a qualcosa....
Ti sbagli...


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Per me è assurdo.* Anche se potrebbe essere la spiegazione del perché uno si porti avanti per paura di dover subire un tradimento.


con tutti i dovuti distinguo chi ruba non gradisce gli rubino, chi è maleducato non gradisce che a lui si rivolgano in un certo modo, chi non rispetta spesso il rispetto lo pretende etc.
tradire è un verbo al negativo, se si fa altro si trovi un altro nome.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma no ma no.. io non "concedo" nulla ... è la nostra vita e tutto è in comune


Ma quale nostra vita,,,ma quale nostra vita...

Senti teston sei un medico no?

Allora tu sei un organismo e lei un organismo....

QUi non è certo in discussione la vostra vita...

Ma il rapporto che lei ha con te...e tu con lei...

Se non concedi nulla non puoi fare trattative...

Sai se tu riuscissi a non dare nessuna importanza alle sue avventure
e le considerassi cazzate da donna bisognosa di conferme...

Lei si smonterebbe no?

Osserva tu non hai bisogno di altre donne che non siano lei...

Lei invece oltre a te ha bisogno dei suoi circhi...

Ma dio mio hai 37 anni e dovresti essere nel tuo pieno fulgore...


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Conte,

non rinuncerà ... 
ma Lothare ... la prende ben ben per i fondelli ...
fa te ... alla fine ... cornuta è ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> non rinuncerà ...
> ma Lothare ... la prende ben ben per i fondelli ...
> ...


Si si cara...si si...
Ho ben visto la sua faccia quando dicemmo la storia del militare...
si si...
Ci fulminò con uno sguardo...

E credimi ogni tanto attacca Lothar e i due combattono...

Ed ecco che arriva da me tutto pieno di graffi...e mi fa...ma cos'hanno ste donne....eh?

Si si...

Mi ci gioco le palle che quella sa come è suo marito...
Ma si diverte troppo a incazzarsi con lui...troppo...

E non è tipa da lacrimucce...anzi...

Povero Lothar...


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è affatto così.
> Conosco molto bene l'immenso e incommensurabile Lothar.
> Il suo discorso è questo...
> Meno mi do da fare per fare contenta la mia signora, più spiano la strada agli innumerevoli e immancabili corteggiatori...
> ...



Scusa l'intromissione, ma un uomo può tradire perchè vede la sua consorte tanto bella e corteggiata??  mi sono appena svegliata da un pisolino, mi scuso se ho capito una cavolata


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con tutti i dovuti distinguo chi ruba non gradisce gli rubino, chi è maleducato non gradisce che a lui si rivolgano in un certo modo, chi non rispetta spesso il rispetto lo pretende etc.
> tradire è un verbo al negativo, se si fa altro si trovi un altro nome.


Ma chi ruba non dice di amare la vittima del furto. Lui si aspetta fedeltà in nome dell'amore, mentre il suo con comprende la fedeltà. Per me il micione è un micetto insicuro.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ruba non dice di amare la vittima del furto. Lui si aspetta fedeltà in nome dell'amore, mentre il suo con comprende la fedeltà. Per me il micione è un micetto insicuro.


lothar a parte, secondo me non solo non è assurdo che chi tradisce si dispiace se gli capita...di passare dal'altra parte...è proprio normale.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusa l'intromissione, ma un uomo può tradire perchè vede la sua consorte tanto bella e corteggiata??  mi sono appena svegliata da un pisolino, mi scuso se ho capito una cavolata


Tu dimentichi illa...la andrenalina...


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dimentichi illa...la andrenalina...


:carneval: ah vero... che mente ingenua che sono...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :carneval: ah vero... che mente ingenua che sono...


E ricorda se sei fagiana tutta tana
La volpe ti si magna...


----------



## devastata (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah .. a sto punto non ci capisco più nulla. Se avesse voluto alsciarmi dopo quanto le ho spiattellato in faccia, sarebbe già andata. Le ho anche parlato del lato "materiale" della cosa .. casa, beni ecc.. ecc... In risposta mi sono sentito dire.. Se vuoi ti intesto la casa.. non me ne frega nulla.. Se sono qui adesso ci sarà un perchè



Il perchè non è amore per te, è che gode di più essendo sposata ed avendo più di un amante, sola perderebbe tutto il fascino il suo stile di vita.

Fosse innamorata 'anche' di te si sarebbe comportata diversamente.

Comunque comincia ad intestartela la casa, tra il dire ed il fare ce ne passa.


----------



## cyemme (3 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il perchè non è amore per te, è che gode di più essendo sposata ed avendo più di un amante, sola perderebbe tutto il fascino il suo stile di vita.
> 
> Fosse innamorata 'anche' di te si sarebbe comportata diversamente.
> 
> Comunque comincia ad intestartela la casa, tra il dire ed il fare ce ne passa.



Temo per te che ci sia del vero in qs post


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il perchè non è amore per te, è che gode di più essendo sposata ed avendo più di un amante, sola perderebbe tutto il fascino il suo stile di vita.
> 
> Fosse innamorata 'anche' di te si sarebbe comportata diversamente.
> 
> Comunque comincia ad intestartela la casa, tra il dire ed il fare ce ne passa.





cyemme ha detto:


> Temo per te che ci sia del vero in qs post


Oggi c'è un pensiero che mi ronza in testa, insistente..
Questa storia potrà finire male (probabilmente) o bene... indipendentemente da questo sento  che, anche se vengo sconsigliatoda tutti, e io farei lo stesso se dovessi leggere di me dall'esterno, per me è importante provarci in tutti i modi.. se non altro per non tradire il mo modo di essere. Poi, ripeto , quello che verrà verrà ... ma io ci avro' provato in tutti i modi possibili ...
Lo so sembra un controsenso ... se un mio amico si comportasse come me gli.direi chiaramente che sta facendo una grossa cazzata..
ma qui non è così .. per me.


----------



## Anais (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah .. a sto punto non ci capisco più nulla. Se avesse voluto alsciarmi dopo quanto le ho spiattellato in faccia, sarebbe già andata. Le ho anche parlato del lato "materiale" della cosa .. casa, beni ecc.. ecc... In risposta mi sono sentito dire.. Se vuoi ti intesto la casa.. non me ne frega nulla.. Se sono qui adesso ci sarà un perchè


Ma la casa in cui vivete e' di tua moglie? Era sua da prima, o l'avete cointestata?
No, perche' se e' sua da prima che vi incontraste secondo me, col cavolo che te la intesta...non credo sia cosi folle.
Se e' cointestata magari ha intenzione di chiederti la sua parte in modo tale da potersi comprare un piccolo appartamento in caso di separazione.
Piu' probabilmente sta bluffando e spara parole grosse per tenerti buono.
Alla fine tutto sommato concordo con chi ti dice di cominciare a pensare a te, senza separarti (almeno per ora) dato che sei ancora cosi' attaccato, ma dedicarti a cose che ti fanno stare bene.
Quando lei e' a casa, esci tu, ritrova le tue antiche passioni o createne di nuove


----------



## devastata (3 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Oggi c'è un pensiero che mi ronza in testa, insistente..
> Questa storia potrà finire male (probabilmente) o bene... indipendentemente da questo sento  che, anche se vengo sconsigliatoda tutti, e io farei lo stesso se dovessi leggere di me dall'esterno, per me è importante provarci in tutti i modi.. se non altro per non tradire il mo modo di essere. Poi, ripeto , quello che verrà verrà ... ma io ci avro' provato in tutti i modi possibili ...
> Lo so sembra un controsenso ... se un mio amico si comportasse come me gli.direi chiaramente che sta facendo una grossa cazzata..
> ma qui non è così .. per me.


La vita è la tua, in un certo senso ti invidio, riuscire a cancellare tanti tradimenti e così in fretta non è da tutti.

Soprattutto non è da tutti accettare di essere tradito ancora.

Auguri.


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> La vita è la tua, in un certo senso ti invidio, riuscire a cancellare tanti tradimenti e così in fretta non è da tutti.
> 
> Soprattutto non è da tutti accettare di essere tradito ancora.
> 
> Auguri.


Non ho detto questo ...ho detto che sto tentando in tutti i modi .. non accetto la situazione


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Oggi c'è un pensiero che mi ronza in testa, insistente..
> Questa storia potrà finire male (probabilmente) o bene... indipendentemente da questo sento  che, anche se vengo sconsigliatoda tutti, e io farei lo stesso se dovessi leggere di me dall'esterno, per me è importante provarci in tutti i modi.. se non altro per non tradire il mo modo di essere. Poi, ripeto , quello che verrà verrà ... ma io ci avro' provato in tutti i modi possibili ...
> Lo so sembra un controsenso ...* se un mio amico si comportasse come me gli.direi chiaramente che sta facendo una grossa cazzata..*
> ma qui non è così .. per me.


c'è da dire che tu non vivresti quello che prova il tuo amico ....come chi ti sconsiglia non sta vivendo emotivamente quello che stai vivendo tu ...
Qiundi Beatl tu hai gia deciso fin dall'inizio quello che vuoi fare devi solo poterne parlare  , per poter capire bene quello che hai in testa e quello che ha tua moglie ...


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il perchè non è amore per te, è che gode di più essendo sposata ed avendo più di un amante, sola perderebbe tutto il fascino il suo stile di vita.
> 
> Fosse innamorata 'anche' di te si sarebbe comportata diversamente.
> 
> Comunque comincia ad intestartela la casa, tra il dire ed il fare ce ne passa.





Anais ha detto:


> [...]
> Piu' probabilmente sta bluffando e spara parole grosse per tenerti buono.
> Alla fine tutto sommato concordo con chi ti dice di cominciare a pensare a te, senza separarti (almeno per ora) dato che sei ancora cosi' attaccato, ma dedicarti a cose che ti fanno stare bene.
> Quando lei e' a casa, esci tu, ritrova le tue antiche passioni o createne di nuove


quoto e approvo entrambe


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Poi non è che il tradimento subito da Beatl sia tanto diverso da altri che sono stati superati. Sua moglie ha una relazione ed è nella fase euforica e imprudente. L'altra storia vecchia può essere stata solo una corrispondenza, poco più di una fantasia. Magari l'essere tutto il giorno a contatto con la decadenza fisica può crearle un'angoscia che controlla in questo modo. Se Beatl vuole capire e recuperare una donna che ama non vedo perché si debba essere tanto stupiti.


----------



## beatl (4 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non è che il tradimento subito da Beatl sia tanto diverso da altri che sono stati superati. Sua moglie ha una relazione ed è nella fase euforica e imprudente. L'altra storia vecchia può essere stata solo una corrispondenza, poco più di una fantasia. Magari l'essere tutto il giorno a contatto con la decadenza fisica può crearle un'angoscia che controlla in questo modo. Se Beatl vuole capire e recuperare una donna che ama non vedo perché si debba essere tanto stupiti.


Penso tu abbia centrato in pieno


----------



## beatl (12 Luglio 2013)

Scusate la brusca chiusura ... avevo necessità di staccare da tutto e da tutti..

Mi sono battuto fino alla fine ma, purtroppo, le cose sono andate male.. lai ha promesso..ed ha tradito tali promesse..
anche oggi messaggi su messaggi... (io entro in camera.. lei è li stesa che messaggia.. io mi avvicino e vedo che sullo schermo appare un messaggio di lui.. le prendo il tel e leggiam insieme tutto lo scambio di amorose parole tra lei e lui).. e lei abbozza di negare anche davanti all'evidenza.
Stop, finito.. è intollerabile.

Grazie a tutti per i consigli, il supporto, i pareri, ma soprattutto grazie per essere stati ad "ascoltare" le mie lamentele ed i miei malesseri.

Questa che mi sta capitando è una delle prove più difficili incontrate fin'ora .. che dire.. io mi sono battuto come meglio ho potuto e mi sono impegnato anima e corpo per recuperare.. ma le persevera, si vede che ha bisogno di lui.. questo lo accetto, non accetto le menzogne e le prese per il culo. Spero di uscire più forte da questa esperienza..
grazie ancora a tutti..
io l'ho amata molto, ma evidentemente non è stato abbastanza


----------



## tesla (12 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ma evidentemente non è stato abbastanza


cazzata 
non c'entra niente


----------



## beatl (12 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> cazzata
> non c'entra niente


Mah...se le cose sono andate così evidentemente io ho avuto le mie responsabilità


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Scusate la brusca chiusura ... avevo necessità di staccare da tutto e da tutti..
> 
> Mi sono battuto fino alla fine ma, purtroppo, le cose sono andate male.. lai ha promesso..ed ha tradito tali promesse..
> anche oggi messaggi su messaggi... (io entro in camera.. lei è li stesa che messaggia.. io mi avvicino e vedo che sullo schermo appare un messaggio di lui.. le prendo il tel e leggiam insieme tutto lo scambio di amorose parole tra lei e lui).. e lei abbozza di negare anche davanti all'evidenza.
> ...


mi dispiace davvero che tu non abbia avuto modo di recuperare... e non darti troppe colpe, alla fin fine se lei ti voleva sapeva come attirare la tua attenzione, e non ferirti di nascosto!! tu non hai alcuna colpa sulle scelte altrui, in cui già sei tagliato fuori per scelte non tue!! In bocca al lupo :sad:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Mah...se le cose sono andate così evidentemente io ho avuto le mie responsabilità


Certamente entrambi avete avuto delle responsabilità, ma è evidente che a lei adesso non interessa recuperare e tu non puoi farci nulla.
Dipende da lei ora (e dalla tua pazienza nel sopportare).

Anche mia moglie in quella fase sembrava fregarsene di tutto e di tutti...è durata mesi....poi ci è ricaduta dopo circa un anno.
Non sono cose che si risolvono in poco tempo....sempre se si possono risolvere veramente.


----------



## sheldon (13 Luglio 2013)

*facendo un po' di conti*

Avete avuto un figlio quando tu avevi 20 anni e lei 29.
A quella eta' 9 anni di differenza "contano" molto,tu probabilmente matricola a medicina,lei che gia' lavorava,tu poco piu' che adolescente,lei gia' "grande".
Un rapporto che parte gia' con queste basi incontra problematiche molto piu grosse di altri.
Probabilmente tu hai sempre avuto una forte "dipendenza" nei suoi confronti e te la sei portata dietro:
Tu non sei riflessivo,come ti definisci,perchè non accetti quello che oramai è evidente,tu dipendi troppo da lei e non accetti la realta',che è ben visibile,non certo mascherata.
E' ora che prendi una decisione,sofferta,ma non hai alternative,devi agire,perchè lei non lo fara' mai,ha capito da tempo che tipo sei,troppo buono,troppo permissivo, e per lei è troppo comodo cosi',...un marito,medico,anche piu' giovane,che praticamente le lascia fare tutto quello che vuole,che per tenerlo tranquillo le bastano un paio di promesse,unite qualche volta a delle "minacce",tanto per tenerlo stretto al guinzaglio e far capire che sempre lei gestisce la situazione,tanta liberta' per farsi i c....suoi,tanto il marito anche se rientra alle 3 di notte,sbuffa un po',...ma poi il tutto finisce li'.
E' ora che tu agisca,per il bene tuo e di tuo figlio,hai 37 anni,una vita davanti,una meglio di quella che hai adesso non sara' certo difficile trovarla.
Parole dure le mie,ma se non prenderai una decisione al piu' presto,continuerai solamente a soffrire.


----------



## beatl (13 Luglio 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> Avete avuto un figlio quando tu avevi 20 anni e lei 29.
> A quella eta' 9 anni di differenza "contano" molto,tu probabilmente matricola a medicina,lei che gia' lavorava,tu poco piu' che adolescente,lei gia' "grande".
> Un rapporto che parte gia' con queste basi incontra problematiche molto piu grosse di altri.
> Probabilmente tu hai sempre avuto una forte "dipendenza" nei suoi confronti e te la sei portata dietro:
> ...


ti ringrazio .. continuo a sbatterci la testa... oramai di prove che quanto dici corrisponde a verità ne ho avute tante, l'ultima ieri...
io da ieri non le parlo, le ho posto le mie condizioni per provare a rimediare ma non le ha accettate... da qui la mia decisione di andare avanti e metterla di fronte alla scelta di volermi separare


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ti ringrazio .. continuo a sbatterci la testa... oramai di prove che quanto dici corrisponde a verità ne ho avute tante, l'ultima ieri...
> io da ieri non le parlo, le ho posto le mie condizioni per provare a rimediare ma non le ha accettate... da qui la mia decisione di andare avanti e metterla di fronte alla scelta di volermi separare


Visto come si è comportata ( e non credere alle colpe che ti darà, le puttane lo fanno sempre), adesso tocca a te mettere le tue condizioni per la separazione, che vuol dire addebito completo a lei, affidamento del minore a te e fuori dai coglioni per tutta la sua vita e che non si faccia più rivedere.
Direi che queste condizioni possono essere considerate accettabili vista la sua stronzaggine. Ah, poi trovatene una più giovane dio santo, capisco tutto ma dopo che potrai scegliere davvero, scegli una brava ragazza e non una che ti ha preso come toy boy.


----------



## beatl (14 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Visto come si è comportata ( e non credere alle colpe che ti darà, le puttane lo fanno sempre), adesso tocca a te mettere le tue condizioni per la separazione, che vuol dire addebito completo a lei, affidamento del minore a te e fuori dai coglioni per tutta la sua vita e che non si faccia più rivedere.
> Direi che queste condizioni possono essere considerate accettabili vista la sua stronzaggine. Ah, poi trovatene una più giovane dio santo, capisco tutto ma dopo che potrai scegliere davvero, scegli una brava ragazza e non una che ti ha preso come toy boy.


Mi ha già riempito di colpe.. poco presente... Lavoro.. i tuoi stanno bene potevano regalarci la casa..
Si porro' le mie condizioni ...e chiederò proprio quello che hai detto..

Per il futuro...ch lo sa ma dubito seriamente avrò voglia di fidarmi ancora in modo completo ed investire tutto in un rapporto..non lo so comunque questo é il pensiero di adesso...


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Mi ha già riempito di colpe.. poco presente... Lavoro.. i tuoi stanno bene potevano regalarci la casa..
> Si porro' le mie condizioni ...e chiederò proprio quello che hai detto..
> 
> Per il futuro...ch lo sa ma dubito seriamente avrò voglia di fidarmi ancora in modo completo ed investire tutto in un rapporto..non lo so comunque questo é il pensiero di adesso...


Non ti preoccupare...è sempre colpa del tradito e le scuse utilizzate sono al 90% quelle tutte le volte.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mi ha già riempito di colpe.. poco presente... Lavoro.. *i tuoi stanno bene potevano regalarci la casa..*
> Si porro' le mie condizioni ...e chiederò proprio quello che hai detto..
> 
> Per il futuro...ch lo sa ma dubito seriamente avrò voglia di fidarmi ancora in modo completo ed investire tutto in un rapporto..non lo so comunque questo é il pensiero di adesso...


 si puà tradire anche per questo??


----------



## beatl (14 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si puà tradire anche per questo??


Cazzate, scuse... Ha voluto la vita facile e in cambio neanche la sincerità degna di una persona a modo...
Col senno di poi potrei ripercorrere tanti momenti e scelte indirizzate solo al suo benessere...


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Cazzate, scuse... Ha voluto la vita facile e in cambio neanche la sincerità degna di una persona a modo...
> Col senno di poi potrei ripercorrere tanti momenti e scelte indirizzate solo al suo benessere...


Sarà il tempo di toglierle questo benessere?!


----------



## beatl (14 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sarà il tempo di toglierle questo benessere?!



Si.. è tempo, ma non per ripicca o vendetta, di cui mi importa poco. Per giustizia, cosa che in questi anni di matrimonio è mencata, a mio parere


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mi ha già riempito di colpe.. poco presente... Lavoro.. *i tuoi stanno bene potevano regalarci la casa..*
> Si porro' le mie condizioni ...e chiederò proprio quello che hai detto..
> 
> Per il futuro...ch lo sa ma dubito seriamente avrò voglia di fidarmi ancora in modo completo ed investire tutto in un rapporto..non lo so comunque questo é il pensiero di adesso...


Ma non era lei che ti disse "se vuoi puoi intestarla a te la casa?" 
Vediamo cosa ne pensa ora e se, come credo si rimangerà quelle sue stesse parole dette allo scopo di intortarti.

Che poi se la casa è intestata a entrambi non credo potrai liberarti di lei semplicemente eh, nemmeno con le prove che hai raccolto.

Comunque in bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## beatl (14 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma non era lei che ti disse "se vuoi puoi intestarla a te la casa?"
> Vediamo cosa ne pensa ora e se, come credo si rimangerà quelle sue stesse parole dette allo scopo di intortarti.
> 
> Che poi se la casa è intestata a entrambi non credo potrai liberarti di lei semplicemente eh, nemmeno con le prove che hai raccolto.
> ...


Si è intestata ad entrambi ...non so se riuscirò a mantenere la casa, non so ..
Io di mia spontanea volontà non ne esco


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Visto come si è comportata ( e non credere alle colpe che ti darà, le puttane lo fanno sempre), adesso tocca a te mettere le tue condizioni per la separazione, che vuol dire addebito completo a lei, *affidamento del minore a te e fuori dai coglioni per tutta la sua vita e che non si faccia più rivedere.*
> Direi che queste condizioni possono essere considerate accettabili vista la sua stronzaggine. Ah, poi trovatene una più giovane dio santo, capisco tutto ma dopo che potrai scegliere davvero, scegli una brava ragazza e non una che ti ha preso come toy boy.



Addebito ok, ma continui a ritenere i figli al pari dei beni mobili e immobili.
I figli non sono un risarcimento danni, sono persone che a vedere sparire la mamma, per quanto donna di merda possa essere, soffrirebbero e avrebbero danni ancora peggiori di quelli che avranno per la rottura della famiglia.
Se beati è convinto che la moglie sia anche madre di merda e che causi danni ai figli in quanto madre di merda, proceda a chiedere l'affidamento esclusivo, come no (madri e padri di merda li vendono a cassette, 10 gratis ognuna che compri), ma non perchè è moglie di merda.

Fortunatamente l'addebito non cambia un tubo per quanto riguarda l'affidamento dei figli, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si è intestata ad entrambi ...non so se riuscirò a mantenere la casa, non so ..
> Io di mia spontanea volontà non ne esco


Se la casa è intestata ad entrambi e tuo figlio è minorenne, allora scordati di mandarla fuori.
Lei ha 47 anni circa, e non lavora (almeno ero rimasta così)...sappi che è un bel problema. Se non trova lavoro prima della separazione il giudice terrà conto anche della sua eta (e quindi della difficoltà di trovare lavoro ora) nel decidere l'assegno per lei...il che è tutto a tuo svantaggio, perché dopo dimostrare che lavora (anche a nero) sarà molto difficile e solo un altro giudice potrà autorizzarti a non versarle più nulla.

L'unica cosa che potrebbe essere a tuo vantaggio, sarebbe la volontà di vostro figlio a vivere con te (sempre se l'età gli permette di esprimere la preferenza), in questo modo non le verseresti l'assegno per tuo figlio, ma solo per lei. Ma anche in questo caso, al compimento dei 18 anni, potrebbero esserci problemi.


----------



## beatl (14 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se la casa è intestata ad entrambi e tuo figlio è minorenne, allora scordati di mandarla fuori.
> Lei ha 47 anni circa, e non lavora (almeno ero rimasta così)...sappi che è un bel problema. Se non trova lavoro prima della separazione il giudice terrà conto anche della sua eta (e quindi della difficoltà di trovare lavoro ora) nel decidere l'assegno per lei...il che è tutto a tuo svantaggio, perché dopo dimostrare che lavora (anche a nero) sarà molto difficile e solo un altro giudice potrà autorizzarti a non versarle più nulla.
> 
> L'unica cosa che potrebbe essere a tuo vantaggio, sarebbe la volontà di vostro figlio a vivere con te (sempre se l'età gli permette di esprimere la preferenza), in questo modo non le verseresti l'assegno per tuo figlio, ma solo per lei. Ma anche in questo caso, al compimento dei 18 anni, potrebbero esserci problemi.


Lei lavora part-time


----------



## Camomilla (14 Luglio 2013)

Mi dispiace Beatl,speravo che lei si rendesse conto dell'assurdità del suo comportamento e si sforzasse di cambiare...ti auguro di sistemare le cose e ricominciare a vivere.Un abbraccio..


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si.. è tempo, ma non per ripicca o vendetta, di cui mi importa poco. Per giustizia, cosa che in questi anni di matrimonio è mencata, a mio parere


:up: con la ripicca o vendetta, infatti, non risolveresti niente...


----------



## beatl (14 Luglio 2013)

La questione casa è spinosa...abbiamo acceso un mutuo con rata mensile abbastanza alta ... insieme "ci stiamo" al pelo, non so se uno di noi riuscirebbe a pagare metà mutuo e poi gestire spese dicasa. Io forse, lei non credo proprio. Poi bisogna vedere il discorso dell'addebito, se e come verrà riconosciuto.
Un disastro, andrà a finire dovremo vendere la casa...bah...
Mi ritrovo in questo incubo sbattuto senza neanche sapere il perché ... Senza aver fatto del male a nessuno  (almeno spero) ed oltre all'enorme problema della fine del rapporto con mia moglie si pongono queste problematiche in cui alla fine temo uscirò con le ossa rotte..

Bah


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



Eliade ha detto:


> Se la casa è intestata ad entrambi e tuo figlio è minorenne, allora scordati di mandarla fuori.
> Lei ha 47 anni circa, e non lavora (almeno ero rimasta così)...sappi che è un bel problema. Se non trova lavoro prima della separazione il giudice terrà conto anche della sua eta (e quindi della difficoltà di trovare lavoro ora) nel decidere l'assegno per lei...il che è tutto a tuo svantaggio, perché dopo dimostrare che lavora (anche a nero) sarà molto difficile e solo un altro giudice potrà autorizzarti a non versarle più nulla.
> 
> L'unica cosa che potrebbe essere a tuo vantaggio, sarebbe la volontà di vostro figlio a vivere con te (sempre se l'età gli permette di esprimere la preferenza), in questo modo non le verseresti l'assegno per tuo figlio, ma solo per lei. Ma anche in questo caso, al compimento dei 18 anni, potrebbero esserci problemi.


Ecco, io all'epoca mi ero informato e tutto combacia con quanto dici tu. 
L'unica cosa è che se non ricordo male il figlio di beatl ha 17 anni e dovrebbe esprimere la volontà di vivere col padre altrimenti è probabile che sia beatl a doversene andare.


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, io all'epoca mi ero informato e tutto combacia con quanto dici tu.
> L'unica cosa è che se non ricordo male il figlio di beatl ha 17 anni e dovrebbe esprimere la volontà di vivere col padre altrimenti è probabile che sia beatl a doversene andare.


Un ragazzo a 17 anni ha la testa abbastanza sulle spalle per scegliere il genitore presente, non quella scalcagnata di madre che se ne va fuori a scopare senza pensare a lui, come già il padre ha fatto notare.
Un ragazzo a quella età perdona a malapena un genitore tanto idiota da fare quello che ha fatto lei, la perdonerà di certo in futuro, ma a quella età è tutto bianco o nero e in questo caso la madre ha superato la soglia del nero alla grande.
Poi come si può vedere lei ha un lavoro part time, di certo avrà i soldi per vivere e quindi con addebito relativo non potrà percepire un soldo per il mantenimento dello suo status economico, ha di che mangiare...che sia felice di questo la donna, ma una aggiunta la dirò a questo uomo che tanto ha fatto, ricorda di non farti mai mettere sotto da una donna, ricorda che una donna ti deve rispetto come tu le devi rispetto, nel momento in cui una donna ti manca di rispetto ed inzia una guerra ricorda solo che in guerra non bisogna andarci calmi, bisogna evitare tatticucce di mantenimento del conflitto a lungo termine, in guerra vice solo chi è decisamente più forte e mi spiace, per ora tu stai soccombendo a questa guerra che tua moglie ti ha inzxiato a fare, confido che sia così stupida da farsi fottere alla grande da te, ma con mancanze di rispetto come quelle che ha lei nei tuoi confronti l'unica scelta civile che si può fare è la separazione con addebito, perchè civilmente chi è in colpa dovrebbe ammettere di aver sbagliato ed è questa civiltà, non quella di accordarsi sempre a tarallucci e vino per il colpevole.


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, io all'epoca mi ero informato e tutto combacia con quanto dici tu.
> L'unica cosa è che se non ricordo male il figlio di beatl ha 17 anni e dovrebbe esprimere la volontà di vivere col padre altrimenti è probabile che sia beatl a doversene andare.


Immagino .. purtroppo da parte abbiamo quasi nulla, speso tutto per la casa nuova.
Io non saprei proprio dove andare.. tra eventuale affitto, metà mutuo e figlio non arriverei a fine mese


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Immagino .. purtroppo da parte abbiamo quasi nulla, speso tutto per la casa nuova.
> Io non saprei proprio dove andare.. tra eventuale affitto, metà mutuo e figlio non arriverei a fine mese


Non sei tu che deve andare carissimo, è lei che ha scelto di andarsene con la sua scelta evidente di prenderti per il culo e ci vedo davvero poco decoro da parte di lei rispetto al matrimonio che vi ha legati.


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2013)

*SI*



Daniele ha detto:


> Non sei tu che deve andare carissimo, è lei che ha scelto di andarsene con la sua scelta evidente di prenderti per il culo e ci vedo davvero poco decoro da parte di lei rispetto al matrimonio che vi ha legati.


Sei sempre asciutto,puntuale,deciso,petto in fuori e schiena dritta,altro che sti 4 debosciati e pecoroni che frequentano sto sito.Leggerti è uno dei pochi piaceri che mi riserva sto posto!Grazie di esserci


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sei tu che deve andare carissimo, è lei che ha scelto di andarsene con la sua scelta evidente di prenderti per il culo e ci vedo davvero poco decoro da parte di lei rispetto al matrimonio che vi ha legati.



 Lo so, ma se il giudice decide che la casa rimanga a lei io posso farci poco...


----------



## Niko74 (15 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sempre asciutto,puntuale,deciso,petto in fuori e schiena dritta,altro che sti 4 debosciati e pecoroni che frequentano sto sito.Leggerti è uno dei pochi piaceri che mi riserva sto posto!Grazie di esserci


Certo, è bello essere puntuali, decisi e quant'altro....il punto è che se vanno dal giudice e lui dice che la casa spetta alla madre, con le belle parole ci fa poco il nostro beatl...deve semplicemente prendere su e andarsene.
Quello che dice Daniele sono solo sue idee personali....la realtà è diversa.
Unica cosa a favore di beatl è il figlio che essendo grande probabilmente sceglierà di stare col padre....ma è il giudice a decidere...non beatl


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo, è bello essere puntuali, decisi e quant'altro....il punto è che se vanno dal giudice e lui dice che la casa spetta alla madre, con le belle parole ci fa poco il nostro beatl...deve semplicemente prendere su e andarsene.
> Quello che dice Daniele sono solo sue idee personali....la realtà è diversa.
> Unica cosa a favore di beatl è il figlio che essendo grande probabilmente sceglierà di stare col padre....ma è il giudice a decidere...non beatl


E credo che il figlio tra una cosa e l'altra deciderà per la madre...a lei rimarrà la casa....non riuscirà a mantenerla ed andrà venduta...secondo me le cose andranno così .. poi si potrà ricominciare


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo, è bello essere puntuali, decisi e quant'altro....il punto è che se vanno dal giudice e lui dice che la casa spetta alla madre, con le belle parole ci fa poco il nostro beatl...deve semplicemente prendere su e andarsene.
> Quello che dice Daniele sono solo sue idee personali....la realtà è diversa.
> Unica cosa a favore di beatl è il figlio che essendo grande probabilmente sceglierà di stare col padre....ma è il giudice a decidere...non beatl



Quindi, se il figlio decide di stare col padre anche la casa verrà assegnata a lui.
In questo caso è la moglie che se ne andrebbe con la coda tra le gambe...
La sorte di beatl è tutta affidata a suo figlio che, avendo 17 anni, ha potere decisionale (penso).


----------



## Anais (15 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Addebito ok, ma continui a ritenere i figli al pari dei beni mobili e immobili.
> I figli non sono un risarcimento danni, sono persone che a vedere sparire la mamma, per quanto donna di merda possa essere, soffrirebbero e avrebbero danni ancora peggiori di quelli che avranno per la rottura della famiglia.
> Se beati è convinto che la moglie sia anche madre di merda e che causi danni ai figli in quanto madre di merda, proceda a chiedere l'affidamento esclusivo, come no (madri e padri di merda li vendono a cassette, 10 gratis ognuna che compri), ma non perchè è moglie di merda.
> 
> Fortunatamente l'addebito non cambia un tubo per quanto riguarda l'affidamento dei figli, come è giusto che sia.


Concordo su tutto.
Aggiungo che essere giudicato inadatto ad avere l'affido condiviso (perchè ormai è questa la prassi) ci vogliono delle motivazioni molto serie (droga, malattie mentali riconosciute, maltrattamenti). Non certo perchè un genitore ha tradito l'altro.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



Anais ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> Aggiungo che essere giudicato inadatto ad avere l'affido condiviso (perchè ormai è questa la prassi) ci vogliono delle motivazioni molto serie (droga, malattie mentali riconosciute, maltrattamenti). Non certo perchè un genitore ha tradito l'altro.


Esatto pure questo...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> *E credo che il figlio tra una cosa e l'altra deciderà per la madre...*a lei rimarrà la casa....non riuscirà a mantenerla ed andrà venduta...secondo me le cose andranno così .. poi si potrà ricominciare




Ma cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Niko74 (15 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, se il figlio decide di stare col padre anche la casa verrà assegnata a lui.
> In questo caso è la moglie che se ne andrebbe con la coda tra le gambe...
> La sorte di beatl è tutta affidata a suo figlio che, avendo 17 anni, ha potere decisionale (penso).


Eliade però parlava di problemi quando il figlio compisse i 18 anni... Di questo non sono nulla poiché mio figlio all'epoca aveva 3 anni e ora ne ha 6... Quindi sono cose su cui non mi sono informato.
Ma visto che il figlio di beatl di anni ne ha17... Meglio che si informi bene


----------



## Anais (15 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo, è bello essere puntuali, decisi e quant'altro....il punto è che se vanno dal giudice e lui dice che la casa spetta alla madre, con le belle parole ci fa poco il nostro beatl...deve semplicemente prendere su e andarsene.
> Quello che dice Daniele sono solo sue idee personali....la realtà è diversa.
> Unica cosa a favore di beatl è il figlio che essendo grande probabilmente sceglierà di stare col padre....ma è il giudice a decidere...non beatl


Il figlio a quell'età può essere ascoltato dal giudice. E decidere con chi stare.
Ma perchè date per scontato che il figlio non abbia un buon rapporto con la madre?
Si è comportata malissimo con il marito, da qualche mese, ma probabilemnte è stata negli anni una madre presente e affettuosa. Non è che se, negli ultimo periodo, usciva la sera abbandonava il "piccolo" solo e indifeso in casa (16 anni!!).
Certo, non ha dato l'idea di un comportamento corretto, ha mostrato a suo figlio di essere andata fuori di testa per un altro uomo ma da qui a essere pessima madre incapace di prendersene cura ne passa.
Solo loro possono sapere come stanno le cose.


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Esatto pure questo...


Infatti.. sulla casa oramai ci ho messo, quasi, una pietra sopra...

Si venderà .. se i mei la compreranno allora tornerò a starci io.. se mi presteranno i soldi per liquidare lei allora ci starò io.. ma il giudice la affiderà 99% a lei..
Mi ritrovo tradito, preso per il culo, in modo anche reiterato, e con un mare di danni economici.
Cosa posso dire...


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, se il figlio decide di stare col padre anche la casa verrà assegnata a lui.
> In questo caso è la moglie che se ne andrebbe con la coda tra le gambe...
> La sorte di beatl è tutta affidata a suo figlio che, avendo 17 anni, ha potere decisionale (penso).


Ce l'ha.. ma sono sicuro sceglierà lei


----------



## Anais (15 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> E credo che il figlio tra una cosa e l'altra deciderà per la madre...a lei rimarrà la casa....non riuscirà a mantenerla ed andrà venduta...secondo me le cose andranno così .. poi si potrà ricominciare


Forse l'ideale sarebbe che vi metteste d'accordo fra voi per vendere la casa.
Così ognuno potrebbe ricavare il necessario per acquistare due case più piccole.
certo, è un altro trauma per vostro figlio.
Però sta diventatndo grande, chi vi dice che magari se ne andrà presto a studiare in un Ateneo lontano da dove vivete.


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa te lo fa pensare?



Che è un gran mammone.. non credo che quanto successo possa mettere in dubbio tale scelta, almeno penso.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eliade però parlava di problemi quando il figlio compisse i 18 anni... Di questo non sono nulla poiché mio figlio all'epoca aveva 3 anni e ora ne ha 6... Quindi sono cose su cui non mi sono informato.
> Ma visto che il figlio di beatl di anni ne ha17... Meglio che si informi bene



Ma 17 o 18 anni cosa cambia per quanto riguarda la residenza?
Finché il figlio continuerà a vivere in quella casa lo sarà anche per il genitore "scelto" dallo stesso figlio.
Il problema si porrebbe se il figlio si trasferisse stabilmente da un'altra parte (con tanto di cambio di residenza anagrafica).


----------



## Anais (15 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Infatti.. sulla casa oramai ci ho messo, quasi, una pietra sopra...
> 
> Si venderà .. se i mei la compreranno allora tornerò a starci io.. se mi presteranno i soldi per liquidare lei allora ci starò io.. ma il giudice la affiderà 99% a lei..
> Mi ritrovo tradito, preso per il culo, in modo anche reiterato, e con un mare di danni economici.
> Cosa posso dire...


D'altronde, se non ho capito male, lei nemmeno la vuole la separazione no?
Boh, provare a vivere separati in casa? Puoi "tirare" avanti finche vostro figlio non sarà cresciuto ulteriormente e magari, prenda le sue decisioni di vita.


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Forse l'ideale sarebbe che vi metteste d'accordo fra voi per vendere la casa.
> Così ognuno potrebbe ricavare il necessario per acquistare due case più piccole.
> certo, è un altro trauma per vostro figlio.
> Però sta diventatndo grande, chi vi dice che magari se ne andrà presto a studiare in un Ateneo lontano da dove vivete.


Questa potrebbe essere una via, senz'altro. Poi bisogna vedere quanto riusciremo a prendere dalla vendita di questa casa che ha una ipoteca con un mutuo alto e lungo...
Per il figlio si vedrà .. intanto sono altri 2 anni di superiori...


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> D'altronde, se non ho capito male, lei nemmeno la vuole la separazione no?
> Boh, provare a vivere separati in casa? Puoi "tirare" avanti finche vostro figlio non sarà cresciuto ulteriormente e magari, prenda le sue decisioni di vita.


Potrebbe essere, in linea di principio .. purtroppo mi conosco, non ce la farei credo


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

Si comunque mi sto accorgendo  che questa storia venutasi a creare è del tutto impari ...a parte quanto già detto fino ad ora delle ingiustizie ... anche nei momenti difficili lei qui ha tutti, una famiglia a cui poter chiedere aiuto e conforto. Oggi è una giornataccia, speriamo  che questa brutta situazione si risolva, perché mi sfibra giorno dopo giorno...


----------



## Daniele (16 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo, è bello essere puntuali, decisi e quant'altro....il punto è che se vanno dal giudice e lui dice che la casa spetta alla madre, con le belle parole ci fa poco il nostro beatl...deve semplicemente prendere su e andarsene.
> Quello che dice Daniele sono solo sue idee personali....la realtà è diversa.
> Unica cosa a favore di beatl è il figlio che essendo grande probabilmente sceglierà di stare col padre....ma è il giudice a decidere...non beatl


Ma chi dice che devi andartene di casa? Se non hai altro posto dove andare...mi spiace rimani dove sei, visto che in parte il mutuo lo paghi di tasca tua e vorrei vedere le forze dell'ordine cacciare un padre cornuto dalla casa che sta ancora pagando...vorrei proprio vedere se qualcuno si potrebbe prendere questo fastidioso compito. Si il giudice può decidere e tu puoi in pieno rispetto del tuo libero arbitrio non adeguarti a quanto DIo in terra ha stabilito per te.
L'unica cosa sarebbe vendere evidentmente la casa e dividersi i soldi che rimangono in maniera equa secondo la parte che si è pagato, poi via, il figlio rimanga con chi vuole, ha 17 anni, al 18 esimo è maggiorenne. 
Rimane che Beatl non deve fare come tutti i pecoroni cornuti di questo sito che non si ribellano alle vicende, ribellarsi è dovuto e necessario, anzi è un atto che serve per comprendere la situazione al meglio, perchè quanto vedo un padre cornuto, mazziato e che deve uscirsene anche di casa....personalmente penserei all'uxoricidio come una scelta possibile, scusatemi ma questa civiltà mi fa alquanto schifo, che chi non ha colpa deve sobbarcarsi del tutto le scomodità.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ma chi dice che devi andartene di casa? Se non hai altro posto dove andare...mi spiace rimani dove sei, visto che in parte il mutuo lo paghi di tasca tua e vorrei vedere le forze dell'ordine cacciare un padre cornuto dalla casa che sta ancora pagando...vorrei proprio vedere se qualcuno si potrebbe prendere questo fastidioso compito. Si il giudice può decidere e tu puoi in pieno rispetto del tuo libero arbitrio non adeguarti a quanto DIo in terra ha stabilito per te.
> L'unica cosa sarebbe vendere evidentmente la casa e dividersi i soldi che rimangono in maniera equa secondo la parte che si è pagato, poi via, il figlio rimanga con chi vuole, ha 17 anni, al 18 esimo è maggiorenne.
> Rimane che Beatl non deve fare come tutti i pecoroni cornuti di questo sito che non si ribellano alle vicende, ribellarsi è dovuto e necessario, anzi è un atto che serve per comprendere la situazione al meglio, perchè quanto vedo un padre cornuto, mazziato e che deve uscirsene anche di casa....personalmente penserei all'uxoricidio come una scelta possibile, scusatemi ma questa civiltà mi fa alquanto schifo, che chi non ha colpa deve sobbarcarsi del tutto le scomodità.


Eccessivo,ma puntuale,giusto,lineare,compito,determinato,insomma da pippa come al solito!Daniele è quello che dovrebbero essere tutti questi poveri uomini cornutoni e contenti!


----------



## Zod (16 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La questione casa è spinosa...abbiamo acceso un mutuo con rata mensile abbastanza alta ... insieme "ci stiamo" al pelo, non so se uno di noi riuscirebbe a pagare metà mutuo e poi gestire spese dicasa. Io forse, lei non credo proprio. Poi bisogna vedere il discorso dell'addebito, se e come verrà riconosciuto.
> Un disastro, andrà a finire dovremo vendere la casa...bah...
> Mi ritrovo in questo incubo sbattuto senza neanche sapere il perché ... Senza aver fatto del male a nessuno  (almeno spero) ed oltre all'enorme problema della fine del rapporto con mia moglie si pongono queste problematiche in cui alla fine temo uscirò con le ossa rotte..
> 
> Bah


La legge è facoltativa. Procedi sulla via della separazione. È lei che hai sbagliato, non tu, quindi qualunque cosa dica la legge non può non tenere conto di questo. Lei vuole fare la vita da single, quindi è lei che deve andarsene. Tuo figlio è grande, se vuole sta con te, altrimenti che se ne vada con lei. Però le devi liquidare la sua parte di mutuo.

Se invece ti buttano tutto addosso, tuo figlio sceglie la madre mettendosi contro di te, allora sfankula entrambi metti insieme tutto quello che hai e vai vivere da qualche altra parte nel mondo. Inutile vivere qui facendo lo schiavo di coloro che senza motivo ti hanno ripudiato.

Il tuo primo problema però è che la ami ancora. Questo devi risolverlo il prima possibile.

S*B


----------



## beatl (16 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La legge è facoltativa. Procedi sulla via della separazione. È lei che hai sbagliato, non tu, quindi qualunque cosa dica la legge non può non tenere conto di questo. Lei vuole fare la vita da single, quindi è lei che deve andarsene. Tuo figlio è grande, se vuole sta con te, altrimenti che se ne vada con lei. Però le devi liquidare la sua parte di mutuo.
> 
> Se invece ti buttano tutto addosso, tuo figlio sceglie la madre mettendosi contro di te, allora sfankula entrambi metti insieme tutto quello che hai e vai vivere da qualche altra parte nel mondo. Inutile vivere qui facendo lo schiavo di coloro che senza motivo ti hanno ripudiato.
> 
> ...


È così... La amo ed anche molto. Sono settimane che cerco di rifuggire da questo... ma non è così


----------



## Zod (16 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> È così... La amo ed anche molto. Sono settimane che cerco di rifuggire da questo... ma non è così


Questa cosa dell'amore molto o poco non mi è mai stata chiara, o si ama o non si ama. E non si può amare una persona che ti sta facendo quello che tua moglie sta facendo a te. È un amore fossile, nel senso che è morto e sepolto, ma tu ancora non lo sai perchè ti serve più tempo per capirlo. È solo una questione di tempo, quello che serve a ripianificare la tua vita senza di lei. Non puoi nemmeno tornare indietro, nel senso che il tuo amore per lei è in naturale e incontrovertibile decadenza. Nessuno che abbia dell'amor proprio può pensare di vivere con chi lo ha calpestato con tanta disinvoltura. 

I miei genitori sono prossimi ai 50 anni di litigi e discussioni, ma quando uno ha avuto bisogno dell'altro non c'era nemmeno bisogno di chiedere. Le coppie di oggi se uno ha bisogno l'altra è già a scopare con l'amico di famiglia. Come puoi pensare di ricostituire un futuro possibile con una donna che non ha cura di te?

S*B


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Questa cosa dell'amore molto o poco non mi è mai stata chiara, o si ama o non si ama. E non si può amare una persona che ti sta facendo quello che tua moglie sta facendo a te. È un amore fossile, nel senso che è morto e sepolto, ma tu ancora non lo sai perchè ti serve più tempo per capirlo. È solo una questione di tempo, quello che serve a ripianificare la tua vita senza di lei. Non puoi nemmeno tornare indietro, nel senso che il tuo amore per lei è in naturale e incontrovertibile decadenza. Nessuno che abbia dell'amor proprio può pensare di vivere con chi lo ha calpestato con tanta disinvoltura.
> 
> I miei genitori sono prossimi ai 50 anni di litigi e discussioni, ma quando uno ha avuto bisogno dell'altro non c'era nemmeno bisogno di chiedere. *Le coppie di oggi se uno ha bisogno l'altra è già a scopare con l'amico di famiglia. *Come puoi pensare di ricostituire un futuro possibile con una donna che non ha cura di te?
> 
> S*B



non mi pare sia così
anche perchè, all'apparenza cinicamente, potrei dire: anche se uno non ha bisogno
messa come dici tu, sembra più che altro una cattiveria fatta apposta da una mente malvagia (pure con l'amico di famiglia) ma non è che tutti i traditi hanno sposato belzebù, ti pare?


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2013)

No, ma ogni tradito ha avito una merdaccia di persona come partner, scoperto o non scoperto, una persona inaffidabile, ladra e vigliacca che non sa ammettere che merdaccia è, almeno un minimo di onestà intellettuale!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2013)

*Mhha*



beatl ha detto:


> È così... La amo ed anche molto. Sono settimane che cerco di rifuggire da questo... ma non è così


La ami?anche molto?ma chi ami?ami quella che credevi lei fosse,o la donna che è finita a pecora chissà dove o chissà quante volte,mentre tu te ne stavi ingaro a guardarti in tv le repliche della ruota della fortuna?La vera domanda è un'altra:ma ami te stesso?


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, ma ogni tradito ha avito una merdaccia di persona come partner, scoperto o non scoperto, una persona inaffidabile, ladra e vigliacca che non sa ammettere che merdaccia è, almeno un minimo di onestà intellettuale!!!


Chr cazzata che hai scritto.non ho mai pensato nemmeno per un momento questo di mattia. Eppure il suo tradimento e stato una delle prove piú dure chr ho vissuto.poi se vuoi raccontartela accomodati.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chr cazzata che hai scritto.non ho mai pensato nemmeno per un momento questo di mattia. Eppure il suo tradimento e stato una delle prove piú dure chr ho vissuto.poi se vuoi raccontartela accomodati.



Ciao Tebe,

in effetti ... è una fesseria. 

penso, che sia molto difficile capire, per chi non ha vissuto una lunga storia. 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> in effetti ... è una fesseria.
> 
> ...


6 anni la prima volta, non sono pochi, ho vissuto e la mia prima ex è stata una merdaccia, la seconda una merdaccia immane e non torno sulle mie idee, chi fa il il gay con il culo degli altri solo e solamente merdaccia è, vale poco, deve sapere di non essere alla pari di un essere umano come gli altri, deficie in qualche parte del cervello, che ci puoi fare? Li ammazzi? No, li puoi però compatire.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> 6 anni la prima volta, non sono pochi, ho vissuto e la mia prima ex è stata una merdaccia, la seconda una merdaccia immane e non torno sulle mie idee, chi fa il il gay con il culo degli altri solo e solamente merdaccia è, vale poco, deve sapere di non essere alla pari di un essere umano come gli altri, deficie in qualche parte del cervello, che ci puoi fare? Li ammazzi? No, li puoi però compatire.


Non ho capito il senso di questo mare di merdacce che hai descritto ....


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ho capito il senso di questo mare di merdacce che hai descritto ....


Puoi perdonare chi ti ha tradito, ma in fondo in fondo lo sappiamo tutti, sono delle persone che poco valgono. Ci si accontenta di stare con chi ci ha traditi, ma purtroppo non è cosa buona, c'è tanto di meglio a questo mondo.
Lo dico io che sto valutando di troncare con la mia compagna, visto che lei cambiandomi le carte in tavola non prova neppure a venire in Cina da me per 6 mesi...ed io 5 anni con una relazione a distanza devo stare, non ci credo e penso di mollarla perchè non posso fare il monaco di clausura per 5 anni. 
Le palle sono queste, non fare gli stronzi.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> 6 anni la prima volta, non sono pochi, ho vissuto e la mia prima ex è stata una merdaccia, la seconda una merdaccia immane e non torno sulle mie idee, chi fa il il gay con il culo degli altri solo e solamente merdaccia è, vale poco, deve sapere di non essere alla pari di un essere umano come gli altri, deficie in qualche parte del cervello, che ci puoi fare? Li ammazzi? No, li puoi però compatire.


Ciao Daniele,

sei anni ... e neanche di convivenza ... 
con tutta una vita davanti ...

sto parlando di vent'anni e più ... con tutto che ne concerne ... 

le possibilità, sono completamente differenti ... 
e si riconoscono meglio le tappe di una vita ... 
non tutto è da buttare ... ma sicuramente da valutare ... 

per favore ... si ci trova su un mucchio di ceneri ben differenti ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Puoi perdonare chi ti ha tradito, ma *in fondo in fondo lo sappiamo tutti, sono delle persone che poco valgono*. Ci si accontenta di stare con chi ci ha traditi, ma purtroppo non è cosa buona, c'è tanto di meglio a questo mondo.
> Lo dico io che sto valutando di troncare con la mia compagna, visto che lei cambiandomi le carte in tavola non prova neppure a venire in Cina da me per 6 mesi...ed io 5 anni con una relazione a distanza devo stare, non ci credo e penso di mollarla perchè non posso fare il monaco di clausura per 5 anni.
> Le palle sono queste, non fare gli stronzi.



Per te Oscuro vale poco?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per te Oscuro vale poco?


Ma al di là di Oscuro, e con il tutto il rispetto per lui, davvero caro Daniele pensi che chi perdona un tradimento e cerca di recuperare un rapporto nonostante la violenza ed il dolore subiti sia un debole?
Riterrei - e non credo di essere il solo - che è vero l'esatto contrario: questa persona non è debole mostrando viceversa una forza e un coraggio notevolissimi e meritevoli di ogni rispetto e considerazione.
Insomma, non diciamo fesserie, suvvia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma al di là di Oscuro, e con il tutto il rispetto per lui, davvero caro Daniele pensi che chi perdona un tradimento e cerca di recuperare un rapporto nonostante la violenza ed il dolore subiti sia un debole?
> Riterrei - e non credo di essere il solo - che è vero l'esatto contrario: questa persona non è debole mostrando viceversa una forza e un coraggio notevolissimi e meritevoli di ogni rispetto e considerazione.
> Insomma, non diciamo fesserie, suvvia.


Una persona è fatta di tanti aspetti e di perfetto non c'è nessuno. Valutando il tempo trascorso con una persona si considerano tutti gli aspetti. Per Daniele l'avere fatto sesso con altri distrugge tutti gli aspetti positivi. Per altri restano presenti tutti gli aspetti. Non di meno esistono tradimenti che sgretolano decenni di buone qualità.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona è fatta di tanti aspetti e di perfetto non c'è nessuno. Valutando il tempo trascorso con una persona si considerano tutti gli aspetti. Per Daniele l'avere fatto sesso con altri distrugge tutti gli aspetti positivi. Per altri restano presenti tutti gli aspetti. Non di meno esistono tradimenti che sgretolano decenni di buone qualità.


Ma da qui al considerare deboli coloro che non si lasciano sgretolare ....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma da qui al considerare deboli coloro che non si lasciano sgretolare ....


Io intendevo che si sgretolano le buone qualità del traditore, se il tradimento è tale da causare lo sgretolamento. Non penso certo che riuscire a comprendere le debolezze dell'altro e riuscire a ricominciare sia segno di debolezza, anzi!


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma al di là di Oscuro, e con il tutto il rispetto per lui, davvero caro Daniele pensi che chi perdona un tradimento e cerca di recuperare un rapporto nonostante la violenza ed il dolore subiti sia un debole?
> Riterrei - e non credo di essere il solo - che è vero l'esatto contrario: questa persona non è debole mostrando viceversa una forza e un coraggio notevolissimi e meritevoli di ogni rispetto e considerazione.
> Insomma, non diciamo fesserie, suvvia.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona è fatta di tanti aspetti e di perfetto non c'è nessuno. Valutando il tempo trascorso con una persona si considerano tutti gli aspetti. Per Daniele l'avere fatto sesso con altri distrugge tutti gli aspetti positivi. Per altri restano presenti tutti gli aspetti. Non di meno esistono tradimenti che sgretolano decenni di buone qualità.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io intendevo che si sgretolano le buone qualità del traditore, se il tradimento è tale da causare lo sgretolamento. Non penso certo che riuscire a comprendere le debolezze dell'altro e riuscire a ricominciare sia segno di debolezza, anzi!


:wide-grin::amiciensavamo la stessa cosa e non c'eravamo capiti: abbracciamoci :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :wide-grin::amiciensavamo la stessa cosa e non c'eravamo capiti: abbracciamoci :mrgreen:


:amici:


----------



## tesla (17 Luglio 2013)

sei mesi in cina??


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sei mesi in cina??


E brava Tesla! E magari la fanciulla ci ha un lavoro, magari un lavoro con cui si mantiene, e che chissà magari non può assentarsi 6 mesi... Mah...


----------



## beatl (17 Luglio 2013)

Guardate..
In questo periodo ho continue "pressioni" da parte di parenti ed amici che sanno verso decisioni drastiche...
molla tutto, falle la guerra e ricomincia a vivere. Discorsi che farei anche io se fossi in loro...
Alla fine ci arriverò ..probabilmente ..non so. Ma sto che in ogni caso se si arrivera' a tanto non mi sentirò  "forte".. anzi, perché sarà l'opposto di quanto avrei voluto.
E non nego che i miei, ad esempio, la vedano come Oscuro..


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per te Oscuro vale poco?


Si ,quando ho tradito valevo poco,e nel mio valere poco,poi,ho mandato a cagare la mia amante e ho mandato a monte un matrimonio e son rimasto solo come uno stronzo!!!Son contento di aver agito così valendo poco....!Sono curioso di sapere quali possano essere i comportamenti di chi vale molto......!


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Beatl*



beatl ha detto:


> Guardate..
> In questo periodo ho continue "pressioni" da parte di parenti ed amici che sanno verso decisioni drastiche...
> molla tutto, falle la guerra e ricomincia a vivere. Discorsi che farei anche io se fossi in loro...
> Alla fine ci arriverò ..probabilmente ..non so. Ma sto che in ogni caso se si arrivera' a tanto non mi sentirò "forte".. anzi, perché sarà l'opposto di quanto avrei voluto.
> E non nego che i miei, ad esempio, la vedano come Oscuro..


Le persone con una certa esperienza di vita,possono solo vederla come me,e non è presunzione.Il resto sono le cose che le persone amano raccontarsi quando non si riesce ad accettare ciò che non va bene e non gli piace.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,quando ho tradito valevo poco,e nel mio valere poco,poi,ho mandato a cagare la mia amante e ho mandato a monte un matrimonio e son rimasto solo come uno stronzo!!!Son contento di aver agito così valendo poco....!Sono curioso di sapere quali possano essere i comportamenti di chi vale molto......!



Io NON penso che tu ORA valga poco per quello che hai fatto all'epoca.

Ma spesso leggo invece pensieri che, sostanzialmente, dicono "traditore una volta, traditore per sempre. Traditore una volta, merda per sempre, punto e basta"
E Daniele spesso ventila commenti che dicono questo. E non solo lui.
E proprio per fargli vedere che anche lui, in fin dei conti, non ci crede, gli ho fatto notare che seguendo questa logica tu dovresti essere una merda da poco ora e sempre, visto che a suo tempo hai tradito etc. E per lui tu non lo sei, per lui tu sei tu come sei adesso, non come eri quando tradivi per scappare ai lacci di un matrimonio che non volevi, spaventato e incosciente. E stronzo


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io NON penso che tu ORA valga poco per quello che hai fatto all'epoca.
> 
> Ma spesso leggo invece pensieri che, sostanzialmente, dicono "traditore una volta, traditore per sempre. Traditore una volta, merda per sempre, punto e basta"
> E Daniele spesso ventila commenti che dicono questo. E non solo lui.
> E proprio per fargli vedere che anche lui, in fin dei conti, non ci crede, gli ho fatto notare che seguendo questa logica tu dovresti essere una merda da poco ora e sempre, visto che a suo tempo hai tradito etc. E per lui tu non lo sei, per lui tu sei tu come sei adesso, non come eri quando tradivi per scappare ai lacci di un matrimonio che non volevi, spaventato e incosciente. E stronzo


No,io ho tradito per incoscienza e perchè subivo delle pressioni per un  matrimonio...!Questo non giustifica la mia azione palesemente sbagliata!Mi sono preso le mie responsabilità, ho pagato il mio conto anche salatamente.Vorrei vedere quanti fenomeni avrebbero avuto il coraggio di fare quello che ho fatto io una volta capito l'errore...!Ti rappresento che infondo a 25 anni si può fare una cazzata del genere,partendo dal presupposto che qui dentro c'è gente che se ne vanta a 40anni suonati....!


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io ho tradito per incoscienza e perchè subivo delle pressioni per un  matrimonio...!Questo non giustifica la mia azione palesemente sbagliata!Mi sono preso le mie responsabilità, ho pagato il mio conto anche salatamente.Vorrei vedere quanti fenomeni avrebbero avuto il coraggio di fare quello che ho fatto io una volta capito l'errore...!Ti rappresento che infondo a 25 anni si può fare una cazzata del genere,partendo dal presupposto che qui dentro c'è gente che se ne vanta a 40anni suonati....!



Guarda che non diciamo cose diverse.
Hai tradito per incoscienza, perchè spaventato dal matrimonio.  Ho scritto questo.
E in più, ho scritto stronzo, sorridendo, visto che sei il primo a dire che chi tradisce è stronzo, oltre che vigliacco etc.

Non ti voglio paragonare ad altri, non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.
E non sto dicendo che non ti sei preso le tue responsabilità, o che non hai voluto pagare il prezzo.

Volevo solo dire, e l'ho detto, che non è sempre vero che chi tradisce una volta è traditore sempre punto e basta, e tu ne sei un esempio, come anche Daniele non può che riconoscere.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda che non diciamo cose diverse.
> Hai tradito per incoscienza, perchè spaventato dal matrimonio. Ho scritto questo.
> E in più, ho scritto stronzo, sorridendo, visto che sei il primo a dire che chi tradisce è stronzo, oltre che vigliacco etc.
> 
> ...


Ho capito benissimo cosa intendevi dire,ma hai fatto l'esempio sbagliato.Daniele è incazzato con i traditori incalliti,con quelli che si chiamano diversamente traditori,con quelli che agiscono così senza capire la gravità delle loro azioni,con quelli che pensano che tradire sia normale....!Io per mia fortuna non ho mai fatto parte di queste categorie.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo cosa intendevi dire,ma hai fatto l'esempio sbagliato.*Daniele è incazzato con i traditori incalliti,con quelli che si chiamano diversamente traditori,con quelli che agiscono così senza capire la gravità delle loro azioni,con quelli che pensano che tradire sia normale*....!Io per mia fortuna non ho mai fatto parte di queste categorie.



Ehm, su questo non sono d'accordo.
Daniele appena sente di un tradimento vede rosso, qualunque sia la situazione.
Ammetto che _ogni tanto_ si può ammorbidire quando sente che il traditore sta facendo di tutto per farsi perdonare.
Ma la sua prima reazione è: sfanculalo, e prima picchialo e dagli fuoco alla macchina.
Non si ferma a chiedersi che traditore è.
E nutre sempre fortissimi dubbi (ehm, radicate certezze) sul fatto che un traditore tradirà ancora.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*SI*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm, su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Daniele appena sente di un tradimento vede rosso, qualunque sia la situazione.
> Ammetto che _ogni tanto_ si può ammorbidire quando sente che il traditore sta facendo di tutto per farsi perdonare.
> Ma la sua prima reazione è: sfanculalo, e prima picchialo e dagli fuoco alla macchina.
> ...


E certo che vede rossgni traditore incolpa il tradito,cerca giustificazioni del cazzo,mai nessuno che scrive:sono stato una merda,chiedo scusa non farò ancora quest'errore.Io sono stato un merda....!


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo che vede rossgni traditore incolpa il tradito,cerca giustificazioni del cazzo,mai nessuno che scrive:sono stato una merda,chiedo scusa non farò ancora quest'errore.Io sono stato un merda....!


(Quasi) ogni traditore passa la fase di negazione delle sue responsabilità, vero.
Questo non nega la possibilità di cambiare in un secondo momento.

Daniele mi scrisse in un discorso che facemmo che io, essendo stata merda una volta, ero merda punto e basta. Glielo chiesi proprio, e lui mi rispose di sì. Non stavamo litigando, mi esprimeva il suo pensiero.
In questo pensiero, tu pure saresti merda punto e basta; io non credo che tu lo sia per quello, e non lo crede neppure lui. E neppure tu. Tu dici, giustamente, "sono stato", non "sono".
Non dici "sono un traditore", dici che hai tradito. E a parte l'essere stato una merda porti le tue motivazioni. Motivazioni, non giustificazioni. Motivi il tuo comportamento, senza cercare sconti.
Ma le motivazioni, ai traditi, soprattutto all'inizio suonano tutte come giustificazioni (bè comprensibile.)

Ripeto: Daniele dice "i traditori sono merde che valgono poco".
io dico: "aspetta, vediamo che succede dopo."

Tutto qui.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> (Quasi) ogni traditore passa la fase di negazione delle sue responsabilità, vero.
> Questo non nega la possibilità di cambiare in un secondo momento.
> 
> Daniele mi scrisse in un discorso che facemmo che io, essendo stata merda una volta, ero merda punto e basta. Glielo chiesi proprio, e lui mi rispose di sì. Non stavamo litigando, mi esprimeva il suo pensiero.
> ...


Secondo me daniele pensa:i traditori sono tutti delle merde.come dargli torto?io sono stato una merda.
Poi ho capito e ho imparato.Sono stato una merda  e adesso sono in odore di santità.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io ho tradito per incoscienza e perchè subivo delle pressioni per un  matrimonio...!Questo non giustifica la mia azione palesemente sbagliata!Mi sono preso le mie responsabilità, ho pagato il mio conto anche salatamente.Vorrei vedere quanti fenomeni avrebbero avuto il coraggio di fare quello che ho fatto io una volta capito l'errore...!*Ti rappresento che infondo a 25 anni si può fare una cazzata del genere*,partendo dal presupposto che qui dentro c'è gente che se ne vanta a 40anni suonati....!



Daniele non credo sarebbe d'accordo 

(ti sto prendendo in giro se non si fosse capito )


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me daniele pensa:i traditori sono tutti delle merde.come dargli torto?io sono stato una merda.
> Poi ho capito e ho imparato.Sono stato una merda  e adesso sono in odore di santità.



Sì lo pensa.
Ma lo pensa superficialmente, perchè poi, più sensatamente, vede te e non ti considera una merda.

E io glielo faccio notare, perchè secondo me gli fa bene. Opinione mia ovviamente.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele non credo sarebbe d'accordo
> 
> (ti sto prendendo in giro se non si fosse capito )


Daniele è eccessivo,ma è un puro!Adoro le persone pure,quelle che credono in qualcosa,in qualcuno,quelle che colpite dalla vita non si sono adeguate,ma continuano a portare avanti con coraggio i propri valori e le proprie idee,dovreste tutti baciare il culo ad un uomo come daniele....!TUTTI!


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele è eccessivo,ma è un puro!Adoro le persone pure,quelle che credono in qualcosa,in qualcuno,quelle che colpite dalla vita non si sono adeguate,ma continuano a portare avanti con coraggio i propri valori e le proprie idee,dovreste tutti baciare il culo ad un uomo come daniele....!TUTTI!


Non ti stupirà, visto che ne abbiamo già scritto, che io non vedo Daniele come lo vedi tu.

Come ho già detto, io non credo che Daniele sia coerente.
A mio modo di vedere, è un traditore esattamente come quelli che denigra. Non è una novità che io la pensi così.
Non trovo in lui, meglio dire non leggo in quello che scrive, poi chissà com'è fuori, nè amore nè rispetto, quel rispetto che a parole dice indispensabile (e sono d'accordo).
Non vedo coraggio, perchè non ha il coraggio di distaccarsi dalla rabbia e da un modo ormai passivo di vivere la vita.
Non lo vedo puro, perchè per me puro è un'altra cosa. 
Non mi sembra che creda in nulla se non nell'odio e nel suo diritto di odiare.

Mi piacerebbe che lui potesse stare meglio. E continuo a scrivere queste cose, quando l'occasione si presenta, sperando che una crepa di dubbio prima o poi gli permetta di cominciare a cambiare la propria vita.
No, non me ne frega nulla che pensi "bene" dei traditori. Che continui a chiamarli in tutti i modi possibili, che si rifiuti anche solo di guardarli, che gli sputi addosso, va benissimo.
Ma continuare a credersi irreprensibile e perfetto nei confronti di tutto il resto del mondo, secondo me non lo aiuta ad uscire da questo suo sistema autoreferenziale di odio e sofferenza.

Ovviamente posso essere in torto marcio, nel qual caso la mia opinione vale meno di zero.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Solo*

RIspetto la tua opoinione!per me daniele è solo un uomo al quale hanno ucciso i sogni,e fa una grande fatica ad accetarre questo,e fa una grande fatica a gestire quella rabbia....io mi ci rivedo...!


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2013)

Comunque, non era mia intenzione cominciare un discorso tanto complicato. La mia era nata come una mezza battuta per punzecchiare in modo affettuoso.

Daniele ha le sue opinioni sui traditori, io le mie su di lui, come tu le tue su di lui.
E ce le scambiamo.

E spero davvero di leggere, un giorno, che sta bene.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Comunque, non era mia intenzione cominciare un discorso tanto complicato. La mia era nata come una mezza battuta per punzecchiare in modo affettuoso.
> 
> Daniele ha le sue opinioni sui traditori, io le mie su di lui, come tu le tue su di lui.
> E ce le scambiamo.
> ...


Figurati,io riconosco la rabbia di daniele,gli eccessi di daniele,quella rabbia che mi ha accompaganto per tanti anni..capisco cosa c'è dietro,capisco che non è facile gestirla,per niente facile.:up:


----------



## Daniele (18 Luglio 2013)

Io odio ferocemente i traditori che non pagano pegno, perchè chi si prende l'impegno di pagare pegno...paga 10 se non 100 volte il guadagno che ha avuto illecitamente. 
Odio tutti quei culattoni col culo degli altri, che dicono dicono, ma intanto nel momento di farsi in 4 per aiutare chi hanno distrutto se ne fuggono dicendo frasi come "è la vita, la supererà", perdenti di merda sono quelle persone, perdenti come pochi sulla faccia della terra.
Dite che io sono il peggio traditore? Io che non tradisco la mia compagna nonostante tutto sia pieno e non scherzo di possibilità incredibili qui dove vivo? Io che mi ritrovo per strada con alcune ragazze che mi guardano, che in ascensore cercano di parlarmi, che quando sono fuori mi pagano da bere e mettersi a guardare quei miei dannati occhi cangianti?
Si, sono un traditore terribile, uno di quelli che deciderà chiaramente di lasciare la prorpia compagna se non potrò vivere con lei, perchè tra 5 anni avrò 39 anni e mi spiace, voglio vivere tutti i miei anni al meglio e non come animale da soma, non mi merito ancora altri anni da animale da soma adesso che ho la possibilità di vivere finalmente come merito di vivere, e più vivo così più odio quelle persone che mi hanno fatto del male e mi hanno distrutto moralmente facendomi sentire una merdaccia, ed una di queste si chiama Serena.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> (Quasi) ogni traditore passa la fase di negazione delle sue responsabilità, vero.
> Questo non nega la possibilità di cambiare in un secondo momento.
> 
> Daniele mi scrisse in un discorso che facemmo che io, essendo stata merda una volta, ero merda punto e basta. Glielo chiesi proprio, e lui mi rispose di sì. Non stavamo litigando, mi esprimeva il suo pensiero.
> ...


Oh tu sei donna e fai "spaccate sui cazzi", Oscuro è uomo e si è "divertito con una troietta". Sei tu che non cogli la *fine* differenza


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io odio ferocemente i traditori che non pagano pegno, perchè chi si prende l'impegno di pagare pegno...paga 10 se non 100 volte il guadagno che ha avuto illecitamente.
> Odio tutti quei culattoni col culo degli altri, che dicono dicono, ma intanto nel momento di farsi in 4 per aiutare chi hanno distrutto se ne fuggono dicendo frasi come "è la vita, la supererà", perdenti di merda sono quelle persone, perdenti come pochi sulla faccia della terra.
> Dite che io sono il peggio traditore? Io che non tradisco la mia compagna nonostante tutto sia pieno e non scherzo di possibilità incredibili qui dove vivo? Io che mi ritrovo per strada con alcune ragazze che mi guardano, che in ascensore cercano di parlarmi, che quando sono fuori mi pagano da bere e mettersi a guardare quei miei dannati occhi cangianti?
> Si, sono un traditore terribile, uno di quelli che deciderà chiaramente di lasciare la prorpia compagna se non potrò vivere con lei, perchè tra 5 anni avrò 39 anni e mi spiace, voglio vivere tutti i miei anni al meglio e non come animale da soma, non mi merito ancora altri anni da animale da soma adesso che ho la possibilità di vivere finalmente come merito di vivere, e più vivo così più odio quelle persone che mi hanno fatto del male e mi hanno distrutto moralmente facendomi sentire una merdaccia, ed una di queste si chiama Serena.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
E te lo dice uno che nella vita sovente ha dovuto esordire in parlamento come il duce e dire del delitto Matteotti mi assumo la piena responsabilità.
Detto ciò hai ragione, ma il mio invito è questo: supera quella rabbia che ti condiziona.
Chiediti quante volte hai usato le tue disgrazie come scudo e protezione per sentirti in diritto di non reagire alla situazione.
Tu sai che io non sopporto leggere qui dentro epiteti contro coniugi adulteri ignari del pensiero a loro rivolto.
Tu hai tutto il diritto di dire quel che ti pare a Serena.

Ma ricordati che quando lo fai ti abbassi al suo livello e le dai un'immeritata importanza.
E otteresti di più ridendole in faccia dicendole...tu non mi fai male...tu sei il nulla per me...tu non conti un cazzo nella mia vita attuale...

Quindi più tieni alto il tono più ne guadagni....
Anche perchè la tua compagna si merita il meglio di te e non certo le scorie dei disastri altrui...

Perchè io in prima persona non sarei mai disponibile a dover pagare le conseguenze di casini combinati da altre persone...

Capisco una che mi dice non mi fido di te perchè sei un maramaldo...
Riderei in faccia a quella che mi dice vorrei fidarmi di te, ma non posso perchè mi fa male il culetto dalle inculate che ho preso da altri uomini...rido in faccia e sentenzio...bada a te stessa...che stai parlando con il peggiore degli uomini...

Capisci?


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh tu sei donna e fai "spaccate sui cazzi", Oscuro è uomo e si è "divertito con una troietta". Sei tu che non cogli la *fine* differenza


Complimentoni per l'uscita a cazzo!Ma leggi quello che scrivo?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimentoni per l'uscita a cazzo!Ma leggi quello che scrivo?


Non mi riferivo a te ma a Daniele.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te ma a Daniele.


Francamente esageri con Daniele.
Ma capisco la tua necessità od esigenza di sparare sulla croce rossa...

Un giorno Daniele si libererà da Serena
ed è più costruttivo limare quella catene che lo tengono come una roccia come Prometeo!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io odio ferocemente i traditori che non pagano pegno, perchè chi si prende l'impegno di pagare pegno...paga 10 se non 100 volte il guadagno che ha avuto illecitamente.
> Odio tutti quei culattoni col culo degli altri, che dicono dicono, ma intanto nel momento di farsi in 4 per aiutare chi hanno distrutto se ne fuggono dicendo frasi come "è la vita, la supererà", perdenti di merda sono quelle persone, perdenti come pochi sulla faccia della terra.
> Dite che io sono il peggio traditore? Io che non tradisco la mia compagna nonostante tutto sia pieno e non scherzo di possibilità incredibili qui dove vivo? Io che mi ritrovo per strada con alcune ragazze che mi guardano, che in ascensore cercano di parlarmi, che quando sono fuori mi pagano da bere e mettersi a guardare quei miei dannati occhi cangianti?
> Si, sono un traditore terribile, uno di quelli che deciderà chiaramente di lasciare la prorpia compagna se non potrò vivere con lei, perchè tra 5 anni avrò 39 anni e mi spiace, voglio vivere tutti i miei anni al meglio e non come animale da soma, non mi merito ancora altri anni da animale da soma adesso che ho la possibilità di vivere finalmente come merito di vivere, e più vivo così più odio quelle persone che mi hanno fatto del male e mi hanno distrutto moralmente facendomi sentire una merdaccia, ed una di queste si chiama Serena.


Caro Daniele....allora mi metteresti al rogo.. stanotte ho ''traviato''il mio migliore amico.L'ho istigato a tradire,la moglie se lo merita,scopano ogni 40 giorni,e lo tratta come uno zerbino.A forza di dai e dai,stati a parlare sino alle 2 di stamattina..si e'aperto,mi ha confessato che ha gia'adocchiato una sposata.E a quel punto gli ho spifferato le mie''malefatte'',non avevo mai detto niente a nessuno.E l'ho convinto che l'''altra donna''porta pace,serenita',piacere...e sopratutto andrenalina...gli e'piaciuto molto il racconto delle nostre telefonate,degli sms,delle graffiate che spesso ci diamo..tutte cose belllissime,che tu non puoi capire e che mai gusterai.Alle fine,non stava piu'nella pelle,perche'a settembre passera'all'attacco..ma la vedo dura,cominciare a tradire a 56 anni.Poi lui non e' un bastardo cinico,come sono io....manco pensava ad un sim segreta..e altre amenita'.L'ho istruito a dovere....ovvio.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Alle fine,non stava piu'nella pelle,perche'a settembre passera'all'attacco..ma la vedo dura,cominciare a tradire a 56 anni.Poi lui non e' un bastardo cinico,come sono io....manco pensava ad un sim segreta..e altre amenita'.L'ho istruito a dovere....ovvio.:mrgreen:


Me lo vedo che si innamora alla prima volta che ne trova una che gli dice sì. Me lo vedo che sta maluccio, mica sportivo come te. Me lo vedo che gli hai aperto l'anticamera del tormento. Magari andrà diversamente, eh.. Ma tienici informati, perché vorrei sapere come gli va...


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Me lo vedo che si innamora alla prima volta che ne trova una che gli dice sì. Me lo vedo che sta maluccio, mica sportivo come te. Me lo vedo che gli hai aperto l'anticamera del tormento. Magari andrà diversamente, eh.. Ma tienici informati, perché vorrei sapere come gli va...



questa cosa della programmazione a settembre è piuttosto bizzarra!:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> questa cosa della programmazione a settembre è piuttosto bizzarra!:singleeye:


Ciao Panter...sn agli intonaci...ma quanto ne consumano...

Settembre perche'la ''signora''e'in ferie....

Oh pero'siete micidiali voi donne...in coda a saluto alla mia''amica'',stamattina.le ho scritto dell'istigazione a tradire..be'...non mi ha telefonato per sapere i dettagli???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oh pero'siete micidiali voi donne...in coda a saluto alla mia''amica'',stamattina.le ho scritto dell'istigazione a tradire..be'...non mi ha telefonato per sapere i dettagli???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


A noi donne ci piace fare teorie e chiacchiere da salotto tra noi sulle relazioni. E' proprio il nostro campo. E non c'entra niente col pettegolezzo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele....allora mi metteresti al rogo.. stanotte ho ''traviato''il mio migliore amico.L'ho istigato a tradire,la moglie se lo merita,scopano ogni 40 giorni,e lo tratta come uno zerbino.A forza di dai e dai,stati a parlare sino alle 2 di stamattina..si e'aperto,mi ha confessato che ha gia'adocchiato una sposata.E a quel punto gli ho spifferato le mie''malefatte'',non avevo mai detto niente a nessuno.E l'ho convinto che l'''altra donna''porta pace,serenita',piacere...e sopratutto andrenalina...gli e'piaciuto molto il racconto delle nostre telefonate,degli sms,delle graffiate che spesso ci diamo..tutte cose belllissime,che tu non puoi capire e che mai gusterai.Alle fine,non stava piu'nella pelle,perche'a settembre passera'all'attacco..ma la vedo dura,cominciare a tradire a 56 anni.Poi lui non e' un bastardo cinico,come sono io....manco pensava ad un sim segreta..e altre amenita'.L'ho istruito a dovere....ovvio.:mrgreen:


complimentoni, dovresti aprire un consultorio spaccafamiglia ...che successone avresti.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele....allora mi metteresti al rogo.. stanotte ho ''traviato''il mio migliore amico.L'ho istigato a tradire,la moglie se lo merita,scopano ogni 40 giorni,e lo tratta come uno zerbino.A forza di dai e dai,stati a parlare sino alle 2 di stamattina..si e'aperto,mi ha confessato che ha gia'adocchiato una sposata.E a quel punto gli ho spifferato le mie''malefatte'',non avevo mai detto niente a nessuno.E l'ho convinto che l'''altra donna''porta pace,serenita',piacere...e sopratutto andrenalina...gli e'piaciuto molto il racconto delle nostre telefonate,degli sms,delle graffiate che spesso ci diamo..tutte cose belllissime,che tu non puoi capire e che mai gusterai.Alle fine,non stava piu'nella pelle,perche'a settembre passera'all'attacco..ma la vedo dura,cominciare a tradire a 56 anni.Poi lui non e' un bastardo cinico,come sono io....manco pensava ad un sim segreta..e altre amenita'.L'ho istruito a dovere....ovvio.:mrgreen:


Però questo è un tradimento reattivo a una condizione matrimoniale non felice.
Mi sembre una situazione matrimoniale diversa dalla tua Lothar.
Tu hai sempre detto che con tua moglie stai bene, questo povero amico tuo invece lo descrivi come vittima di una moglie castrante e soffocante.
Non c'è nulla di licenzioso, libertino, sessualmente stimolante.
 C'è solo un progetto di vendetta di un uomo triste.
Da amico, che peraltro tradisce per sfida e non per infelicità, non sarebbe meglio che gli chiedessi se ha ancora senso il suo matrimonio?
Un amico è anche questo, credo. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però questo è un tradimento reattivo a una condizione matrimoniale non felice.
> Mi sembre una situazione matrimoniale diversa dalla tua Lothar.
> Tu hai sempre detto che con tua moglie stai bene, questo povero amico tuo invece lo descrivi come vittima di una moglie castrante e soffocante.
> Non c'è nulla di licenzioso, libertino, sessualmente stimolante.
> ...


Giusto. Se prendiamo per buone queste descrizioni. Per me queste confidenze potrebbero solo essere l'inizio della fine per il micione (scusa JB per l'uso del brevetto).


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto. Se prendiamo per buone queste descrizioni. P*er me queste confidenze potrebbero solo essere l'inizio della fine per il micione* (scusa JB per l'uso del brevetto).


Vero. In una vita sotto copertura come la sua è stato un grosso rischio. Ma ciò dimostra se non altro che un cuore e un'esigenza di condividere se stesso anche il Mitico Lothar ce l'ha ...


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io odio ferocemente i traditori che non pagano pegno, perchè chi si prende l'impegno di pagare pegno...paga 10 se non 100 volte il guadagno che ha avuto illecitamente.
> Odio tutti quei culattoni col culo degli altri, che dicono dicono, ma intanto nel momento di farsi in 4 per aiutare chi hanno distrutto se ne fuggono dicendo frasi come "è la vita, la supererà", perdenti di merda sono quelle persone, perdenti come pochi sulla faccia della terra.
> Dite che io sono il peggio traditore? Io che non tradisco la mia compagna nonostante tutto sia pieno e non scherzo di possibilità incredibili qui dove vivo? Io che mi ritrovo per strada con alcune ragazze che mi guardano, che in ascensore cercano di parlarmi, che quando sono fuori mi pagano da bere e mettersi a guardare quei miei dannati occhi cangianti?
> Si, sono un traditore terribile, uno di quelli che deciderà chiaramente di lasciare la prorpia compagna se non potrò vivere con lei, perchè tra 5 anni avrò 39 anni e mi spiace, *voglio vivere tutti i miei anni al meglio e non come animale da soma, non mi merito ancora altri anni da animale da soma adesso che ho la possibilità di vivere finalmente come merito di vivere,* e più vivo così più odio quelle persone che mi hanno fatto del male e mi hanno distrutto moralmente facendomi sentire una merdaccia, ed una di queste si chiama Serena.



Scusa, ma per capirsi: come vuoi vivere tutti i tuoi anni al meglio se la tua ragazza non intenderà seguirti?
Ti darai anche tu al libertinaggio sfrenato?
E' questo l'opposto dell'animale da soma?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però questo è un tradimento reattivo a una condizione matrimoniale non felice.
> Mi sembre una situazione matrimoniale diversa dalla tua Lothar.
> Tu hai sempre detto che con tua moglie stai bene, questo povero amico tuo invece lo descrivi come vittima di una moglie castrante e soffocante.
> Non c'è nulla di licenzioso, libertino, sessualmente stimolante.
> ...


mahhh e'vero quello che scrivi...lui ha moglie insopportabile,io dopo 3 mesi di matrimonio gli suggeri'di mollarla,tra le altre cose e'molto facoltoso,non glia vrebbe dati un € perche'e'tutta roba eriditata,pure la casa.
Gli dissi di dargli 50...100000 eurini ,per evitare liti,un regalo insomma....e fuori dalle balle..invece no..ora e'tardi.
Si sfida...con poco senso..ma mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma per capirsi: come vuoi vivere tutti i tuoi anni al meglio se la tua ragazza non intenderà seguirti?
> Ti darai anche tu al libertinaggio sfrenato?
> E' questo l'opposto dell'animale da soma?


No, mollerò lei ed uscirò con la bella Zhou alla quale dico sempre di no!!! E scusatemi, ma Zhou è davvero bella, ma bella in maniera incredibile. Come dico, il mio essere è quello che dice adesso no e non mi pesa...perchè ed Ottobre la mia dolce metà viene qui per un mese e penso che per una settimana il mondo non mi vedrà uscire di casa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero. In una vita sotto copertura come la sua è stato un grosso rischio. Ma ciò dimostra se non altro che un cuore e un'esigenza di condividere se stesso anche il Mitico Lothar ce l'ha ...


Non gli bastiamo noi :sorpreso:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non gli bastiamo noi :sorpreso:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:


Sei tremenda, affilata come una lama di katana .... perciò sono un tuo grande fan


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non gli bastiamo noi :sorpreso:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:



anch'io l'ho pensato...
madonna il suo amicone come mi sta sulle balle!


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io l'ho pensato...
> madonna il suo amicone come mi sta sulle balle!


Eccola qua, un'altra killer professionista ....:carneval::mexican:


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimentoni, dovresti aprire un consultorio spaccafamiglia ...che successone avresti.


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele....allora mi metteresti al rogo.. stanotte ho ''traviato''il mio migliore amico.L'ho istigato a tradire,la moglie se lo merita,scopano ogni 40 giorni,e lo tratta come uno zerbino.A forza di dai e dai,stati a parlare sino alle 2 di stamattina..si e'aperto,mi ha confessato che ha gia'adocchiato una sposata.E a quel punto gli ho spifferato le mie''malefatte'',non avevo mai detto niente a nessuno.E l'ho convinto che l'''altra donna''porta pace,serenita',piacere...e sopratutto andrenalina...gli e'piaciuto molto il racconto delle nostre telefonate,degli sms,delle graffiate che spesso ci diamo..tutte cose belllissime,che tu non puoi capire e che mai gusterai.Alle fine,non stava piu'nella pelle,perche'a settembre passera'all'attacco..ma la vedo dura,cominciare a tradire a 56 anni.Poi lui non e' un bastardo cinico,come sono io....manco pensava ad un sim segreta..e altre amenita'.L'ho istruito a dovere....ovvio.:mrgreen:



forza lothar!!!!

Evvai con il travio!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forza lothar!!!!
> 
> Evvai con il travio!!!!


Sono i figli delle famiglie sfasciate che si ubriacano?


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono i figli delle famiglie sfasciate che si ubriacano?


io e miei fratelli non ci siamo mai ubriacati per lo sfascio famigliare.
E quelli sono i figli di genitori che finalmente cominciano a vivere.
Brindano alla felicità ritrovata.


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

poi se il novello traditore ha 56 anni, direi che i figli hanno di meglio da fare che guardare nelle mutande degli adulti.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però questo è un tradimento reattivo a una condizione matrimoniale non felice.
> Mi sembre una situazione matrimoniale diversa dalla tua Lothar.
> Tu hai sempre detto che con tua moglie stai bene, questo povero amico tuo invece lo descrivi come vittima di una moglie castrante e soffocante.
> Non c'è nulla di licenzioso, libertino, sessualmente stimolante.
> ...


quoto e approvo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io e miei fratelli non ci siamo mai ubriacati per lo sfascio famigliare.
> E quelli sono i figli di genitori che finalmente cominciano a vivere.
> Brindano alla felicità ritrovata.


Era una provocazione in risposta alla tua. Non so cosa ci sia da festeggiare. Al massimo si può essere indifferenti ma festeggiare un inganno mi sembra anche offensivo per chi, qui, l'ha subito. Ho capito l'intento giocoso. Ho giocato anch'io.


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2013)

se uno manca per due giorni qui succede il delirio


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una provocazione in risposta alla tua. Non so cosa ci sia da festeggiare. Al massimo si può essere indifferenti ma festeggiare un inganno mi sembra anche offensivo per chi, qui, l'ha subito. Ho capito l'intento giocoso. Ho giocato anch'io.


Anche io ho subito un gran bel brutto tradimento e non mi sono mai sentita offesa da cose come questa.
le cose che mi offendono sono altre.
Sono fatta così.
Ironeggio su tutto, in primis su di me.

perchè mi tratti da diversa come se non avessi sofferto?
o come se non avessi subito un inganno per anni?


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Perchè sono stata ingannata da uno che si è professato da sempre fedele.
Anni.
Non mesi.
Anni.

L'inganno fatto a me quindi è diverso da quello fatto ad un altra?

facciamo una scala di valori sull'inganno?
Fatto a me vale meno?
O non posso capirlo?
Eccetera


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè sono stata ingannata da uno che si è professato da sempre fedele.
> Anni.
> Non mesi.
> Anni.
> ...


Lo capisci. Però ironeggi su una cosa che ad altri può far male. A te fa bene scherzarci su, ad altri no. Nel contesto non vedevo cosa ci fosse da festeggiare su una cosa tristissima. Non faccio una polemica ma ho espresso un'opinione a tono.


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono i figli delle famiglie sfasciate che si ubriacano?


No ti prego! 
Non dire cosi'.
Sono sensibile all'argomento...


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo capisci. Però ironeggi su una cosa che ad altri può far male. A te fa bene scherzarci su, ad altri no. Nel contesto non vedevo cosa ci fosse da festeggiare su una cosa tristissima. Non faccio una polemica ma ho espresso un'opinione a tono.


prendo atto e continuerò ad ironeggiare ed altri continueranno a rovinarsi la vita
Ognuno è come è.
Nessun caso personale.
Solo libertà di espressione.


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una provocazione in risposta alla tua.* Non so cosa ci sia da festeggiare. Al massimo si può essere indifferenti ma festeggiare un inganno mi sembra anche offensivo per chi, qui, l'ha subito. *Ho capito l'intento giocoso. Ho giocato anch'io.



e comunque se avevi capito l'intento giocoso era assolutamente inutile rimarcarlo con il neretto, non ti sembra?

era una zavorra inutile.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


mi pare che la libertà comprenda la facoltà personale di tradire, pretendere di fare discepoli e gioire di un inganno lo trovo disprezzabile.
ben lieta di costituire un muro di gomma che rimbalza la slealtà


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

(però "ironeggiare", se anche esiste, è un verbo di merda)


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (però "ironeggiare", se anche esiste, è un verbo di merda)


pazienza. Fa parte del mio vocabolario.
E ovviamente non esiste.


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> No ti prego!
> Non dire cosi'.
> Sono sensibile all'argomento...



mannò, stai tranquilla.
O almeno cerca di esserlo.
E' sempre mica tutto merda.

:smile:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (però "ironeggiare", se anche esiste, è un verbo di merda)


e la risatina di stermi non ti piace, il verbo di tebe pure, la mazzantini la schifi.....sei arrivata da poco ma scassi la minchia già come una veterana


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> prendo atto e continuerò ad ironeggiare* ed altri continueranno a rovinarsi la vita*
> Ognuno è come è.
> Nessun caso personale.
> Solo libertà di espressione.


Questa non l'ho capita. L'episodio raccontato da Lothar era piuttosto squallido. Si può ironizzare su se stessi o su di lui che ha una visione dei rapporti tristissima, non mi è sembrato il caso farlo sull'idea di un uomo che dovrebbe essere più che maturo che viene iniziato da un coetaneo al tradimento. Non è difficile per nessuno comprendere quale dolore potrebbe causare questa allegra evasione. A me non fa ridere neanche un po'. Libera espressione per tutti.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e la risatina di stermi non ti piace, il verbo di tebe pure, la mazzantini la schifi.....sei arrivata da poco ma scassi la minchia già come una veterana


Sììììììììììì!!! Quanto mi piace rompere! Però che bello il tuo nuovo avatar


----------



## beatl (20 Luglio 2013)

Brutta giornata ... Continuano a venire in mente idee ed immagini di quanto successo, dopo un paio di giorni di relativa tranquillita'...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Brutta giornata ... Continuano a venire in mente idee ed immagini di quanto successo, dopo un paio di giorni di relativa tranquillita'...


Se non si perde la memoria certe cose si ricorderanno per sempre. Farà gradualmente meno male.


----------



## beatl (20 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non si perde la memoria certe cose si ricorderanno per sempre. Farà gradualmente meno male.


Immagino di sì...
una delle esperienze più intense, e nel caso intensamente dolorosa, mi sia capitata ...


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Brutta giornata ... Continuano a venire in mente idee ed immagini di quanto successo, dopo un paio di giorni di relativa tranquillita'...


Forza, è così per tutti quando si subisce un tradimento, se poi è un tradimento tosto e porta alla fine di un rapporto, ci vogliono anni per ristabilizzarsi.

Come scrive Brunetta, sempre saggia, non si dimentica ma piano piano si soffre un pò meno, molto molto  gradualmente.

La rabbia spesso riaffiora, soprattutto contro di noi perchè non ce ne siamo resi conto subito.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2013)

*E' così*

mi unisco a Brunetta e Devastata per dire anch'io che:
dimenticare è impossibile!
Per caso si dimenticano gli eventi negativi della nostra vita?
No, brutti e belli trovano tutti posto nella nostra mente...
L'obiettivo rimane sempre quello di riuscire a pensarci senza provare più quel dolore che tutti conosciamo, ma solo un sottile turbamento che, col tempo, dovrebbe anche questo scemare.
Quando poi anche i brutti pensieri riaffioreranno sempre meno saremo decisamente al sicuro...avremo vinto sulla nostra parte emotiva.

E non ditemi che si tratta di una vittoria di Pirro!!!
Perché non lo è!:up:


----------



## andrea53 (20 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi unisco a Brunetta e Devastata per dire anch'io che:
> dimenticare è impossibile!
> Per caso si dimenticano gli eventi negativi della nostra vita?
> No, brutti e belli trovano tutti posto nella nostra mente...
> ...


Bravissima Diletta, vale per tutti i grandi dispiaceri della nostra vita. La natura umana, probabilmente, ha questa prerogativa, di essere capace di elaborarli e, col tempo, assorbirli, in qualche modo. Bisogna essere persone forti, però: non è una strada per i deboli, questa!
:forza:


----------



## beatl (20 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Bravissima Diletta, vale per tutti i grandi dispiaceri della nostra vita. La natura umana, probabilmente, ha questa prerogativa, di essere capace di elaborarli e, col tempo, assorbirli, in qualche modo. Bisogna essere persone forti, però: non è una strada per i deboli, questa!
> :forza:


E se uno forte non è?
Se uno si trova catapultato in questo mezzo inferno da un attimo all'altro senza colpe?

Si arrangia... E prova a tirare avanti.. certo che, per ora, non è vita...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Bravissima Diletta, vale per tutti i grandi dispiaceri della nostra vita. La natura umana, probabilmente, ha questa prerogativa, di essere capace di elaborarli e, col tempo, assorbirli, in qualche modo. Bisogna essere persone forti, però: non è una strada per i deboli, questa!
> :forza:





beatl ha detto:


> E se uno forte non è?
> Se uno si trova catapultato in questo mezzo inferno da un attimo all'altro senza colpe?
> 
> Si arrangia... E prova a tirare avanti.. certo che, per ora, non è vita...


"Quel che non strozza ingrassa" dice la saggezza popolare.


----------



## andrea53 (21 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> E se uno forte non è?
> Se uno si trova catapultato in questo mezzo inferno da un attimo all'altro senza colpe?
> 
> Si arrangia... E prova a tirare avanti.. certo che, per ora, non è vita...


Hai tutte le ragioni del mondo (e oltre). Ma questo è quel che è successo, so che è facile dall'esterno dare giudizi o consigli. 
Ebbi anch'io una delusione terribile, roba del secolo scorso. Ce ne volle a rialzare la testa, non puoi immaginare quanto. 
Comunque: qui nessuno può né vuole salire in cattedra. Penso che tu debba fare appello al tuo amor proprio e al diritto (elementare) di essere rispettato. Capita, è capitato anche a me, di innamorarsi dell'idea di una persona, di quel che sembra... o di quel che ti piace immaginare di lei. Quando smettiamo di stimarla per quel che non è, gli occhi si aprono e finalmente si vede la realtà. Quando il Re (la Regina) sarà nuda, allora troverai la via di uscita.
Buona domenica, di cuore.


----------



## beatl (21 Luglio 2013)

Ho la sensazione che non riuscirò a superare questa cosa da solo ... I miei sono lontani, qui ho pochissime conoscenze ...
Non so.. credo mi servirà un aiuto... Mi conosco bene ormai.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che non riuscirò a superare questa cosa da solo ... I miei sono lontani, qui ho pochissime conoscenze ...
> Non so.. credo mi servirà un aiuto... Mi conosco bene ormai.


E' molto bello che tu riconosca di aver bisogno di aiuto, beati! Ti fa onore. Io credo che in effetti ci sia parecchio da sondare dentro di te, a partire dal fatto che ti sei innamorato pazzamente di una donna molto più anziana di te e a partire dal fatto che l'hai completamente idealizzata. Non per fare il Freud de 'noantri, ma qui ce n'è abbastanza per un buon percorso di psicoterapia. Non andare da uno psicologo, però! Vai da uno psicoanalista, mi raccomando... :smile:
Ah! e non è mica vero che ti cnosci bene ormai... E' successa una cosa che ha cominciato a darti la possibilità di conoscerti. Non ti conosci mica tanto, mi sa... Afferra l'occasione. Un bacio.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' molto bello che tu riconosca di aver bisogno di aiuto, beati! Ti fa onore. *Io credo che in effetti ci sia parecchio da sondare dentro di te, a partire dal fatto che ti sei innamorato pazzamente di una donna molto più anziana di te *e a partire dal fatto che l'hai completamente idealizzata. Non per fare il Freud de 'noantri, ma qui ce n'è abbastanza per un buon percorso di psicoterapia. Non andare da uno psicologo, però! Vai da uno psicoanalista, mi raccomando... :smile:
> Ah! e non è mica vero che ti cnosci bene ormai... E' successa una cosa che ha cominciato a darti la possibilità di conoscerti. Non ti conosci mica tanto, mi sa... Afferra l'occasione. Un bacio.


Mi auguro che tu non sia tra coloro che hanno plaudito Barabba.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro che tu non sia tra coloro che hanno plaudito Barabba.


So' 'gnorante, non l'ho capita. (Barabba quello del vangelo? Non l'ho capita ancora, eh, so' 'gnorante)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> So' 'gnorante, non l'ho capita. (Barabba quello del vangelo? Non l'ho capita ancora, eh, so' 'gnorante)


No Barabba l'utente del forum che aveva ricevuto (quasi) unanimi congratulazioni per una relazione con una ragazza più giovane di 43 anni.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No Barabba l'utente del forum che aveva ricevuto (quasi) unanimi congratulazioni per una relazione con una ragazza più giovane di 43 anni.


Ho plaudito sì. ma lui non è mica impotente. Solo gli ho detto "basta che tu sia consapevole che finirà, che lei andrà via un giorno". E questa è l'ombra che non si può ignorare quando il sole comincia a tramontare...


----------



## beatl (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' molto bello che tu riconosca di aver bisogno di aiuto, beati! Ti fa onore. Io credo che in effetti ci sia parecchio da sondare dentro di te, a partire dal fatto che ti sei innamorato pazzamente di una donna molto più anziana di te e a partire dal fatto che l'hai completamente idealizzata. Non per fare il Freud de 'noantri, ma qui ce n'è abbastanza per un buon percorso di psicoterapia. Non andare da uno psicologo, però! Vai da uno psicoanalista, mi raccomando... :smile:
> Ah! e non è mica vero che ti cnosci bene ormai... E' successa una cosa che ha cominciato a darti la possibilità di conoscerti. Non ti conosci mica tanto, mi sa... Afferra l'occasione. Un bacio.


Potrebbe essere...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho plaudito sì. ma lui non è mica impotente. Solo gli ho detto "basta che tu sia consapevole che finirà, che lei andrà via un giorno". E questa è l'ombra che non si può ignorare quando il sole comincia a tramontare...


Ma se hai appena scritto che Beatl ha problemi perché ha scelto una donna che ha 10 anni più di lui ? 43 vanno bene e 10 sono troppi?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se hai appena scritto che Beatl ha problemi perché ha scelto una donna che ha 10 anni più di lui ? 43 vanno bene e 10 sono troppi?


Maschio-femmina; femmina-maschio. Per me sono diversi. Non voglio dire che non possano esserci coppie in cui lei è più anziana di lui e che funzionano, lungi da me! Però non è uguale. Le dinamiche in gioco sono differenti in dipendenza dal sesso e anche dall'età. Un uomo di più di 60 anni non è un uomo intorno ai 40. Così, una giovanissima sui 20 non è una donna sui 50...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Hai tutte le ragioni del mondo (e oltre). Ma questo è quel che è successo, so che è facile dall'esterno dare giudizi o consigli.
> Ebbi anch'io una delusione terribile, roba del secolo scorso. Ce ne volle a rialzare la testa, non puoi immaginare quanto.
> Comunque: qui nessuno può né vuole salire in cattedra. Penso che tu debba fare appello al tuo amor proprio e al diritto (elementare) di essere rispettato. Capita, è capitato anche a me, di innamorarsi dell'idea di una persona, di quel che sembra... o di quel che ti piace immaginare di lei. Quando smettiamo di stimarla per quel che non è, gli occhi si aprono e finalmente si vede la realtà. Quando il Re (la Regina) sarà nuda, allora troverai la via di uscita.
> Buona domenica, di cuore.


Ma il problema non è tanto che ci siamo innamorati di...

Ma che abbiamo sposato quella persona...e non l'idea...

Poi arriva la delusion
Ma lei intanto è lì sotto i nostri occhi...

A farci tanto male...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se hai appena scritto che Beatl ha problemi perché ha scelto una donna che ha 10 anni più di lui ? 43 vanno bene e 10 sono troppi?


Ma cosa c'entra eh?
Barabba "vuole bene" a quella giovane donna non certo nel modo in cui Beatl ama sua moglie no?

E se parli con Barabba ti dirà che se lui ha veramente amato: amò la sua moglie no?

Questa invece è come dire una nota di dolcezza nel preludio dell'autunno della vita...

Smettila di tentare di squalificare i posts degli utenti...
Oramai tutte le tue armi sono giustamente palesi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non puoi paragonare minimamente la storia di Barabba con quella di Beatl...


----------



## beatl (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il problema non è tanto che ci siamo innamorati di...
> 
> Ma che abbiamo sposato quella persona...e non l'idea...
> 
> ...


Per dirla in parole.povere...io sono letteralmente "dilaniato", nel senso di diviso, fra quello che è successo e quello che sento per lei, che non cambia per quello che una persona fa...
E per ora non vedo via di uscita


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Maschio-femmina; femmina-maschio. Per me sono diversi. Non voglio dire che non possano esserci coppie in cui lei è più anziana di lui e che funzionano, lungi da me! Però non è uguale. Le dinamiche in gioco sono differenti in dipendenza dal sesso e anche dall'età.* Un uomo di più di 60 anni non è un uomo intorno ai 40. Così, una giovanissima sui 20 non è una donna sui 50.*..


Ripeto: ti sembra che abbia problemi da psicoanalisi un uomo che sta con una donna di 10 anni più vecchia e ti sembra normale un uomo che sta con una donna di 43 anni più giovane (e immagino viceversa)?! Il grassetto non l'ho capito: in effetti una betulla non è un larice.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Per dirla in parole.povere...io sono letteralmente "dilaniato", nel senso di diviso, fra quello che è successo e quello che sento per lei, che non cambia per quello che una persona fa...
> E per ora non vedo via di uscita


E' normale. Un sentimento non funziona con un interruttore. Questo non significa che il sentimento non si modificherà e non potrà spegnersi e poi riaccendersi, anche per un'altra.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto: ti sembra che abbia problemi da psicoanalisi un uomo che sta con una donna di 10 anni più vecchia e ti sembra normale un uomo che sta con una donna di 43 anni più giovane (e immagino viceversa)?! Il grassetto non l'ho capito: in effetti una betulla non è un larice.


Ehm, no. Ma beati si sente "scisso", vivaddio! E dice di aver bisogno. Il resto vien da sé, a meno che qui non si sia così presuntusosi da credersi un gruppo di aiuto così efficace quanto può esserlo uno psicoanalista...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm, no. Ma beati si sente "scisso", vivaddio! E dice di aver bisogno. Il resto vien da sé, a meno che qui non si sia così presuntusosi da credersi un gruppo di aiuto così efficace quanto può esserlo uno psicoanalista...


Per carità! Un po' di analisi farebbe bene a tutti. Ma Beatl ha scritto di sentirsi scisso tra la realtà di un amore finito e un sentimento che continua a provare, cosa del tutto naturale e provata da quasi tutti i traditi. Tu gli ha consigliato psicoanalisi non per questa affermazione ma per aver scelto una donna più vecchia di solo 10 anni, fatto che al contrario non avrebbe suscitato alcuno stupore da non essere neppure citato o sottolineato. Al punto che tu hai trovato normale una relazione che 43 (quarantatré) anni di differenza. Il punto è la diversa opinione espressa da te se si tratta di uomini più vecchi o donne più vecchie, non l'opportunità di seguire terapie quando si sta male. A me 10 anni non sembrano tantissimi sia che li abbia in più l'uomo o la donna, 43 mi sembrano un'enormità.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto: ti sembra che abbia problemi da psicoanalisi un uomo che sta con una donna di 10 anni più vecchia e ti sembra normale un uomo che sta con una donna di 43 anni più giovane (e immagino viceversa)?! Il grassetto non l'ho capito: in effetti una betulla non è un larice.


A te sfugge che ci sono diversi modi di stare assieme ad una persona...
QUello di Beatl non è paragonabile certo a quello di Barabba....

Altrimenti io allora ho una compagna in ogni città d'Italia...
52 mogli una per settimana...
E passo una settimana dell'anno con ciascuna no?

E sono da psiconalisi perchè ho dovuto fare così
per stare bene io...

Infatti avevo tante lacune affettive da sistemare...

E mi trattano da re....

Perchè cosa vuoi tutte sopportano un uomo una settimana all'anno no?

Come fai a paragonare le due situazioni diosololosa...

Sei ossessionante a volte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm, no. Ma beati si sente "scisso", vivaddio! E dice di aver bisogno. Il resto vien da sé, a meno che qui non si sia così presuntusosi da credersi un gruppo di aiuto così efficace quanto può esserlo uno psicoanalista...


Si ci sono molti atti mancati...
Ma la psicoanalisi del posto è questa
Se tante persone stanno male come me
allora singifica che sono normale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto: ti sembra che abbia problemi da psicoanalisi un uomo che sta con una donna di 10 anni più vecchia e ti sembra normale un uomo che sta con una donna di 43 anni più giovane (e immagino viceversa)?! Il grassetto non l'ho capito: in effetti una betulla non è un larice.


Un uomo che si è sposato con una donna con 10 anni di più...si qualche problema psicologico può avercelo, se non follemente innamorato della migliore persona di questo mondo, cosa che la mugliera di Beatl è lontana anni luce dall'esserlo.
Realmente? Ci vedo una sorta di dipendenza affettiva anche su quel suo dichiararsi innamorato, io non sono innamorato un cazzo della mia compagna, io la amo, ma se finirà, amen, l'importante è non inquinare i ricordi belli con un atto vile e meschino come il tradimento, perchè la merda, anche se poca può davvero inquinare anche un pozzo di acqua cristallina.

Consiglio a Beatl a prescindere di farsi una analisi ineteriore, perchè capisco che a 20 anni una ragazza di 29 anni è comunque ancora giovane, ma io penso sempre al dopo e se devo essere sincero a 20 anni una di 29 anni è buona solo per essere scopata selvaggiamente, stop.
Poi qui le donne se la prenderanno a morte, ma una mia amica Cinese dice con un certo fatalismo, che fisicamente una donna è al massimo fino ai 25...dopo auguri, non dico cosa pensa di una donna a 40 anni, visto che lei sta rincuorando me sulla mia età (in Cina sono una persona strana alla mia età non sposato e senza un figlio, e le continue domande iniziano a dare fastidio). La realtà è che un uomo fisicamente se ci tiene un poco si manteniene meglio di una donna, quindi io vedo meglio una differenza uomo donna di 10 anni con la donna più giovane che il contrario, di più per me è e rimane eccessivo.
La mia prima ex, Ilaria sta con un uomo di 17 anni più vecchio, lei ne ha 35 e lui...52 e se ci penso che suo padre ne ha 58...la cosa mi fa anche alquanto schifo!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un uomo che si è sposato con una donna con 10 anni di più...si qualche problema psicologico può avercelo, se non follemente innamorato della migliore persona di questo mondo, cosa che la mugliera di Beatl è lontana anni luce dall'esserlo.
> Realmente? Ci vedo una sorta di dipendenza affettiva anche su quel suo dichiararsi innamorato, io non sono innamorato un cazzo della mia compagna, io la amo, ma se finirà, amen, l'importante è non inquinare i ricordi belli con un atto vile e meschino come il tradimento, perchè la merda, anche se poca può davvero inquinare anche un pozzo di acqua cristallina.
> 
> Consiglio a Beatl a prescindere di farsi una analisi ineteriore, perchè capisco che a 20 anni una ragazza di 29 anni è comunque ancora giovane, ma io penso sempre al dopo e se devo essere sincero a 20 anni una di 29 anni è buona solo per essere scopata selvaggiamente, stop.
> ...



ti sopravvaluti


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un uomo che si è sposato con una donna con 10 anni di più...si qualche problema psicologico può avercelo, se non follemente innamorato della migliore persona di questo mondo, cosa che la mugliera di Beatl è lontana anni luce dall'esserlo.
> Realmente? Ci vedo una sorta di dipendenza affettiva anche su quel suo dichiararsi innamorato,* io non sono innamorato un cazzo della mia compagna, io la amo,* ma se finirà, amen, l'importante è non inquinare i ricordi belli con un atto vile e meschino come il tradimento, perchè la merda, anche se poca può davvero inquinare anche un pozzo di acqua cristallina.
> 
> Consiglio a Beatl a prescindere di farsi una analisi ineteriore, perchè capisco che a 20 anni una ragazza di 29 anni è comunque ancora giovane, ma io penso sempre al dopo e se devo essere sincero a 20 anni una di 29 anni è buona solo per essere scopata selvaggiamente, stop.
> ...




...ecco una bella contraddizione in termini!!
Anche se hai usato "innamoramento" e "amore" il risultato non cambia, se consideri che l'amore è la conseguenza diretta dell'essere innamorato e che, anzi, è anche più forte come sentimento.
Ma chiuderò un occhio caro mio perché quell'ambientino dove ti trovi mi sa che ti faccia girare alquanto la testa...
Troppi stimoli!! :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ecco una bella contraddizione in termini!!
> Anche se hai usato "innamoramento" e "amore" il risultato non cambia, se consideri che l'amore è la conseguenza diretta dell'essere innamorato e che, anzi, è anche più forte come sentimento.
> Ma chiuderò un occhio caro mio perché quell'ambientino dove ti trovi mi sa che ti faccia girare alquanto la testa...
> Troppi stimoli!! :smile:



Nain! l'innamoramento, e soprattutto se, usiamo questa parolina in questo forum, differenzia tantissimo dal ti amo.

L'innamoramento è un coinvolgimento emotivo che sfocia nel desiderio sessuale. 

Il ti amo preclude nella persona matura che da valore alla parola, conoscenza dell'altro.

Se poi innamoramento, ti amo etc debbono essere visti con significato adolescenziale, tutto cambia.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Per dirla in parole.povere...io sono letteralmente "dilaniato", nel senso di diviso, fra quello che è successo e quello che sento per lei, che non cambia per quello che una persona fa...
> E per ora non vedo via di uscita



Non vedi via d'uscita per ora perché non c'è al momento...
E' così che vanno queste cose, è così che ci si sente dopo le tempeste. Sappi che è nella norma, fisiologico direi sentirsi divisi in due parti contrapposte.
Dai tempo al tempo...
Su una cosa dissento: quando dici che i sentimenti che si provano non cambiano per quello che una persona fa...
Non è una regola, non è sempre vero.
Anzi, spesso, una delusione del genere li annienta e c'è poco da fare. Saluti e baci...
Quando, invece, nonostante tutto, rimane una fiamma, anche debole, che arde dentro, bisognerà lavorarci sopra perché questa non si spenga.
Ma questo fa parte del percorso e dovrete essere entrambi a farlo (e a volerlo fare).
A bocce ferme...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per carità! *Un po' di analisi farebbe bene a tutti.* Ma Beatl ha scritto di sentirsi scisso tra la realtà di un amore finito e un sentimento che continua a provare, cosa del tutto naturale e provata da quasi tutti i traditi. Tu gli ha consigliato psicoanalisi non per questa affermazione ma per aver scelto una donna più vecchia di solo 10 anni, fatto che al contrario non avrebbe suscitato alcuno stupore da non essere neppure citato o sottolineato. Al punto che tu hai trovato normale una relazione che 43 (quarantatré) anni di differenza. Il punto è la diversa opinione espressa da te se si tratta di uomini più vecchi o donne più vecchie, non l'opportunità di seguire terapie quando si sta male. A me 10 anni non sembrano tantissimi sia che li abbia in più l'uomo o la donna, 43 mi sembrano un'enormità.


No.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nain! l'innamoramento, e soprattutto se, usiamo questa parolina in questo forum, differenzia tantissimo dal ti amo.
> 
> L'innamoramento è un coinvolgimento emotivo che sfocia nel desiderio sessuale.
> 
> ...




Ma ha detto che "se finirà amen".
Questa non è un'affermazione di chi ama, perché chi ama davvero non può neanche pronunciare quelle parole da quanto tiene alla persona amata.
La parola "fine" per chi ama non esiste Clà.

Ma capisco che Daniele, essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, si tenga sulla difensiva, un po' come facciamo tutti no?


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un uomo che si è sposato con una donna con 10 anni di più...si qualche problema psicologico può avercelo, se non follemente innamorato della migliore persona di questo mondo, cosa che la mugliera di Beatl è lontana anni luce dall'esserlo.
> Realmente? Ci vedo una sorta di dipendenza affettiva anche su quel suo dichiararsi innamorato, io non sono innamorato un cazzo della mia compagna, io la amo, ma se finirà, amen, l'importante è non inquinare i ricordi belli con un atto vile e meschino come il tradimento, perchè la merda, anche se poca può davvero inquinare anche un pozzo di acqua cristallina.
> 
> Consiglio a Beatl a prescindere di farsi una analisi ineteriore, perchè capisco che a 20 anni una ragazza di 29 anni è comunque ancora giovane, ma io penso sempre al dopo e se devo essere sincero a 20 anni una di 29 anni è buona solo per essere scopata selvaggiamente, stop.
> ...



è da un po' che non leggevo tante cazzate una in fila all'altra!
scusa Daniele, la prossima volta non potresti rileggere prima di schisciare invia??


----------



## beatl (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ha detto che "se finirà amen".
> Questa non è un'affermazione di chi ama, perché chi ama davvero non può neanche pronunciare quelle parole da quanto tiene alla persona amata.
> *La parola "fine" per chi ama non esiste C*là.
> 
> Ma capisco che Daniele, essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, si tenga sulla difensiva, un po' come facciamo tutti no?


Già per me è così..

riguardo all'età.. i 10 anni di differenza non sono MAI stati un problema nella nostra relazione, fin dall'inizio, in pratica non ne abbiamo MAI parlato... forse sarà dovuto al fatto che in verità tutta questa differenza non si vede o vedeva per nulla, sia dal punto di vista fisico che mentale. Non so comunque per me non è mai stato un problema e credo (non mi azzardo a dare certezze visto quanto sta succedendo) neanche per lei


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> *Già per me è così..*
> 
> riguardo all'età.. i 10 anni di differenza non sono MAI stati un problema nella nostra relazione, fin dall'inizio, in pratica non ne abbiamo MAI parlato... forse sarà dovuto al fatto che in verità tutta questa differenza non si vede o vedeva per nulla, sia dal punto di vista fisico che mentale. Non so comunque per me non è mai stato un problema e credo (non mi azzardo a dare certezze visto quanto sta succedendo) neanche per lei



Non so se la tua affermazione è a livello generale o se la senti tua.
Se è così, combatti per il tuo amore e riportala "a casa" anima e corpo, ma al tempo stesso, fai di tutto per conoscerla a fondo, per scoprire chi è davvero tua moglie, altrimenti non c'è amore che tenga.
Sono i dubbi che uccidono l'amore...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ecco una bella contraddizione in termini!!
> Anche se hai usato "innamoramento" e "amore" il risultato non cambia, se consideri che* l'amore è la conseguenza diretta dell'essere innamorato *e che, anzi, è anche più forte come sentimento.
> Ma chiuderò un occhio caro mio perché quell'ambientino dove ti trovi mi sa che ti faccia girare alquanto la testa...
> Troppi stimoli!! :smile:



ma manco per sogno
da dove estrai queste perle?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ha detto che "se finirà amen".
> Questa non è un'affermazione di chi ama, perché chi ama davvero non può neanche pronunciare quelle parole da quanto tiene alla persona amata.
> La parola "fine" per chi ama non esiste Clà.
> 
> Ma capisco che Daniele, essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, si tenga sulla difensiva, un po' come facciamo tutti no?



:smile: Vorrei poterti dire che hai ragione, ma ho una diversa veduta dell'amore, adesso. 

Adesso l'amore, il ti amo; è quando nel tempo accetti tutto, anche la separazione dalla persona che ami, perchè amare non significa possessione ma vuol dire rispetto per la vita e per le persone che ne fanno parte. 

Daniele è un discorso a parte che va preso dal suo punto di vista. Io lo ritengo un uomo molto sensibile che è ancora attaccato ad un passato troppo romantico del significato della parola amare. Anche se dal suo stile di vita e vedute, pare voglia dire altro. E questo presuppone appunto la non accettazione della realtà che adesso ha in visione di quello a cui credeva.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un uomo che si è sposato con una donna con 10 anni di più...si qualche problema psicologico può avercelo, se non follemente innamorato della migliore persona di questo mondo, cosa che la mugliera di Beatl è lontana anni luce dall'esserlo.
> Realmente? Ci vedo una sorta di dipendenza affettiva anche su quel suo dichiararsi innamorato, io non sono innamorato un cazzo della mia compagna, io la amo, ma se finirà, amen, l'importante è non inquinare i ricordi belli con un atto vile e meschino come il tradimento, perchè la merda, anche se poca può davvero inquinare anche un pozzo di acqua cristallina.
> 
> Consiglio a Beatl a prescindere di farsi una analisi ineteriore, perchè capisco che a 20 anni una ragazza di 29 anni è comunque ancora giovane, ma io penso sempre al dopo e se devo essere sincero a 20 anni una di 29 anni è buona solo per essere scopata selvaggiamente, stop.
> ...


Il sottolineato lo quoto alla grande:up:
Sul resto invece dissento totalmente. Perché le vie dell'attrazione sono INFINITE e soprattutto, estremamente soggettive. La tua amica cinese è orba, oppure in malafede, oppure infingarda. 
Diverso se vuoi un figlio: allora l'età conta eccome. Ma se non hai questo desiderio, lasciamo stare: la differenza di età conta una cippa.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma manco per sogno
> da dove estrai queste perle?



...non ho mai sentito dire che l'amore nasca senza la fase dell'innamoramento.
Ma se è per contraddirmi non ci sono problemi...


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Vorrei poterti dire che hai ragione, *ma ho una diversa veduta dell'amore, adesso. *
> 
> Adesso l'amore, il ti amo; è quando nel tempo accetti tutto, anche la separazione dalla persona che ami, perchè amare non significa possessione ma vuol dire rispetto per la vita e per le persone che ne fanno parte.
> 
> Daniele è un discorso a parte che va preso dal suo punto di vista. Io lo ritengo un uomo molto sensibile che è ancora attaccato ad un passato troppo romantico del significato della parola amare. Anche se dal suo stile di vita e vedute, pare voglia dire altro. E questo presuppone appunto la non accettazione della realtà che adesso ha in visione di quello a cui credeva.




E hai ragione: anch'io ho una diversa veduta ADESSO.
E' la mia anima romantica che ancora emerge di tanto in tanto...


----------



## beatl (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se la tua affermazione è a livello generale o se la senti tua.
> Se è così, combatti per il tuo amore e riportala "a casa" anima e corpo, ma al tempo stesso, fai di tutto per conoscerla a fondo, per scoprire chi è davvero tua moglie, altrimenti non c'è amore che tenga.
> Sono i dubbi che uccidono l'amore...



Io sto combattendo anima e corpo.. è che davanti a me vedo una persona che mi parla e "sente" in un certo modo.. cui da riflesso ci sono azioni talmente "cattive" che non capisco come abbia potuto mettere in atto.
Discorso contorto e poco chiaro... vedo di chiarire. Una è stronza.. fa la stronza.. la si riconosce come stronza.. ottimo, si sa e ci si sta alla larga. Qui invece NON RIESCO A CAPIRE se i due episodi occorsi (con tutte le loro nefandezze, bastardaggini, menzogne ecc ecc) siano il frutto di un malessere, momento, condizione contingente (che cmq non giustifico, se io fossi dovuto cadere in braccia altrui nei miei momenti difficili starei fresco ora, ma se ne può discutere) oppure sia il frutto di una condizione di base di traditrice seriale e menefreghista.
Sono sicuro dei due tradimenti, sono altrettanto sicuro di come sono andate le cose in entrambi i casi (le amiche della moglie a volte sono molto utili e, a volte, comprensive, soprattutto se messe alle strette)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non ho mai sentito dire che l'amore nasca senza la fase dell'innamoramento.
> *Ma se è per contraddirmi* non ci sono problemi...



un'altra che si sopravvaluta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non ho mai sentito dire che l'amore nasca senza la fase dell'innamoramento.
> Ma se è per contraddirmi non ci sono problemi...


e io non ho mai sentito dire che dall'innamoramento derivi l'amore

ma ha già spiegato bene ultimo


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il sottolineato lo quoto alla grande:up:
> Sul resto invece dissento totalmente. Perché le vie dell'attrazione sono INFINITE e soprattutto, estremamente soggettive. La tua amica cinese è orba, oppure in malafede, oppure infingarda.
> Diverso se vuoi un figlio: allora l'età conta eccome. Ma se non hai questo desiderio, lasciamo stare: la differenza di età conta una cippa.



Soprattutto da quando vendono il viagra. Quando non tira più ......oggi tira ancora!


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per carità! Un po' di analisi farebbe bene a tutti. Ma Beatl ha scritto di sentirsi scisso tra la realtà di un amore finito e un sentimento che continua a provare, cosa del tutto naturale e provata da quasi tutti i traditi. Tu gli ha consigliato psicoanalisi non per questa affermazione ma per aver scelto una donna più vecchia di solo 10 anni, fatto che al contrario non avrebbe suscitato alcuno stupore da non essere neppure citato o sottolineato. Al punto che tu hai trovato normale una relazione che 43 (quarantatré) anni di differenza. Il punto è la diversa opinione espressa da te se si tratta di uomini più vecchi o donne più vecchie, non l'opportunità di seguire terapie quando si sta male. *A me 10 anni non sembrano tantissimi *sia che li abbia in più l'uomo *o la donna*, 43 mi sembrano un'enormità.



E 15?:idea:
:idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e io non ho mai sentito dire che dall'innamoramento derivi l'amore
> 
> ma ha già spiegato bene ultimo




...eppure è una delle poche verità assolute come la morte.
Ultimo l'ha spiegato bene, ma riguarda chi ha già ricevuto la fregatura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...*eppure è una delle poche verità assolute come la morte.*
> Ultimo l'ha spiegato bene, ma riguarda chi ha già ricevuto la fregatura.



vaneggi: non è detto che l'innamoramento si trasformi in amore


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vaneggi: non è detto che l'innamoramento si trasformi in amore



Questo è ovvio, può diventarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Vorrei poterti dire che hai ragione, ma ho una diversa veduta dell'amore, adesso.
> 
> Adesso l'amore, il ti amo; è quando nel tempo accetti tutto, anche la separazione dalla persona che ami, perchè amare non significa possessione ma vuol dire rispetto per la vita e per le persone che ne fanno parte.
> 
> Daniele è un discorso a parte che va preso dal suo punto di vista. Io lo ritengo un uomo molto sensibile che è ancora attaccato ad un passato troppo romantico del significato della parola amare. Anche se dal suo stile di vita e vedute, pare voglia dire altro. E questo presuppone appunto la non accettazione della realtà che adesso ha in visione di quello a cui credeva.


Io definisco sensibile chi è sensibile verso gli altri non chi riporta tutto solo a se stesso. Scusa la precisazione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E 15?:idea:
> :idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:


15 li trovo tanti, creano una differenza generazionale. Non dubito che funzionino rapporti di tutti i tipi, dipende dall'incastro di esigenze reciproche e dagli equilibri che si creano.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io definisco sensibile chi è sensibile verso gli altri non chi riporta tutto solo a se stesso. Scusa la precisazione.



Sta proprio la il dramma di Daniele, essere stato tradito più volte e non soltanto da donne, ma anche da altro.

Vado a mare...  buona giornata. :bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sta proprio la il dramma di Daniele, essere stato tradito più volte e non soltanto da donne, ma anche da altro.
> 
> Vado a mare...  buona giornata. :bacio:


Con molta sensibilità ti invidio :mexican:


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 15 li trovo tanti, creano una differenza generazionale. Non dubito che funzionino rapporti di tutti i tipi, dipende dall'incastro di esigenze reciproche e dagli equilibri che si creano.



Ecco, lo sapevo, mi sa che lascerò perdere.:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo, mi sa che lascerò perdere.:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:


 ehmmm  dipende quanto deve durare :up:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo, mi sa che lascerò perdere.:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma neanche per sogno, se ti intriga... tsk tsk...


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


stra quoto.


----------



## Daniele (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il sottolineato lo quoto alla grande:up:
> Sul resto invece dissento totalmente. Perché le vie dell'attrazione sono INFINITE e soprattutto, estremamente soggettive. La tua amica cinese è orba, oppure in malafede, oppure infingarda.
> Diverso se vuoi un figlio: allora l'età conta eccome. Ma se non hai questo desiderio, lasciamo stare: la differenza di età conta una cippa.


Mi dispiace, in Cina e dico in tutta la cina una donna a 40 anni può buttarsi giù da un ponte se non sposata...difficilmente troverà qualcuno se non qualche occidantale più anziano che le va bene. Ma non è vita fare la mignotta.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, in Cina e dico in tutta la cina una donna a 40 anni può buttarsi giù da un ponte se non sposata...difficilmente troverà qualcuno se non qualche occidantale più anziano che le va bene. Ma non è vita fare la mignotta.


Ok, Paese che vai, costumi che trovi.:up:


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ehmmm  dipende quanto deve durare :up:


I sardi dicono 'poco poco'!


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma neanche per sogno, se ti intriga... tsk tsk...


Sarebbe 'solo' un tiramusù dopo una cena fantastica, serve?


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sarebbe 'solo' un tiramusù dopo una cena fantastica, serve?


Tu dici: la cena fantastica basta e avanza, eh? Mah... se vale solo un banale tiramisù hai ragione: rinunciabile:smile:


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu dici: la cena fantastica basta e avanza, eh? Mah... se vale solo un banale tiramisù hai ragione: rinunciabile:smile:


Come fai prima di assaggiarlo a sapere se ti piace un pò, poco poco, tanto, moltissimo?

Per come sono dovrei prima conoscerlo un pò meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu dici: la cena fantastica basta e avanza, eh? Mah... se vale solo un banale tiramisù hai ragione: rinunciabile:smile:


Concordo sulla cena :carneval::up:


----------



## Hellseven (22 Luglio 2013)

Nun me piace o' tiramisu' : mi invitate uguaglio?


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nun me piace o' tiramisu' : mi invitate uguaglio?


Prenotazione obbligatoria:incazzato:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come fai prima di assaggiarlo a sapere se ti piace un pò, poco poco, tanto, moltissimo?
> 
> Per come sono dovrei prima conoscerlo un pò meglio.


Eh, ma qui stai già parlando di assaggiare! Conoscenza biblica. Anatema!


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma qui stai già parlando di assaggiare! Conoscenza biblica. Anatema!



La mela proibita. Ma da chi?  Perchè?  Sono solo io farmi scrupoli, o chissà, magari temo di rimpiangere ancora di più il bastardo che dice di amarmi (e meno male altrimenti chissà cosa mi faceva).


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> La mela proibita. Ma da chi?  Perchè?  Sono solo io farmi scrupoli, o chissà, magari temo di rimpiangere ancora di più il bastardo che dice di amarmi (e meno male altrimenti chissà cosa mi faceva).


Il dilemma ti fa onore. Per ora cena, che si preannuncia come "fantastica" e dunque come potrei mai negarne il fascino:mrgreen:. Studialo e senti se ti sale l'ormone prima del dolce. Cercando di ricordarti che sei una donna di grandissimo pregio.
Poi però ci informi, eh...


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il dilemma ti fa onore. Per ora cena, che si preannuncia come "fantastica" e dunque come potrei mai negarne il fascino:mrgreen:. Studialo e senti se ti sale l'ormone prima del dolce. Cercando di ricordarti che sei una donna di grandissimo pregio.
> Poi però ci informi, eh...


Promesso, per ora lo tengo a distanza ravvicinata.


----------



## beatl (23 Luglio 2013)

Mah .. voi parlate di tempo necessario per "disilludermi" del fatto che la persona che dico di amare in effetti non è come io credevo, avendola eccessivamente idealizzata.
Per me il punto è differente, cioè mi devo mettere il testa che nonostante la ami si sia comportata in modo tale da combinare un disastro .. ed il tempo serve solo ad abituarmi al pensiero che pur amandola non si può continuare così..

Il finale è lo stesso .. cambia un po' il percorso


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah .. voi parlate di tempo necessario per "disilludermi" del fatto che la persona che dico di amare in effetti non è come io credevo, avendola eccessivamente idealizzata.
> Per me il punto è differente, cioè mi devo mettere il testa che nonostante la ami si sia comportata in modo tale da combinare un disastro .. ed il tempo serve solo ad abituarmi al pensiero che pur amandola non si può continuare così..
> 
> Il finale è lo stesso .. cambia un po' il percorso


Il percorso è il tuo, anzi il vostro. Può essere che tua moglie sia una cinica, può essere che si sia innamorata, può essere vittima di una sbandata, può essere un'altra cosa ancora e non è scontato il finale.


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vaneggi: non è detto che l'innamoramento si trasformi in amore



Precisazione d'obbligo:
infatti non è detto, come invece è detto il contrario: l'amore che deriva dall'innamoramento.
Questo sì però!!


----------



## beatl (23 Luglio 2013)

Resta il fatto che l'unica cosa io possa fare ora è guardare avanti.. anche se ho dei macigni alla spalle che tirano giù...
e mi accorgo di essere debolissimo .. debolissimo perchè avevo riposto completa e disinteressata fiducia.. bah


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che l'unica cosa io possa fare ora è guardare avanti.. anche se ho dei macigni alla spalle che tirano giù...
> e mi accorgo di essere debolissimo .. debolissimo perchè avevo riposto completa e disinteressata fiducia.. bah


Ce la farai.


----------



## beatl (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce la farai.


Ora mi sembra di capire perchè nell'antichità classica "l'oblio" era considerato un dono...


----------



## Anais (23 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che l'unica cosa io possa fare ora è guardare avanti.. anche se ho dei macigni alla spalle che tirano giù...
> e mi accorgo di essere debolissimo .. debolissimo perchè avevo riposto completa e disinteressata fiducia.. bah


Non ho letto tutto. 
Alla fine avete deciso di separarvi?
Se si tieni duro, perche' ne hai ancora di strada da fare.
Pensa solo che tuo figlio e' ormai grandicello e vivra' forse la vostra decisione con piu' distacco rispetto a un bambino ancora piccolo. Anche se vedere due genitori che si separano e' sempre un dolore, a qualsiasi eta'.
Riguardo a te...credo che ti ci vorra' parecchio tempo per tornare a stare bene e non sarai piu' quello di prima. Ma hai dalla tua parte che sei ancora giovane :up:


----------



## beatl (23 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto.
> Alla fine avete deciso di separarvi?
> Se si tieni duro, perche' ne hai ancora di strada da fare.
> Pensa solo che tuo figlio e' ormai grandicello e vivra' forse la vostra decisione con piu' distacco rispetto a un bambino ancora piccolo. Anche se vedere due genitori che si separano e' sempre un dolore, a qualsiasi eta'.
> Riguardo a te...credo che ti ci vorra' parecchio tempo per tornare a stare bene *e non sarai piu' quello di prima*. Ma hai dalla tua parte che sei ancora giovane :up:


Siamo al punto in cui le ho fatto arrivare una lettera dell'avvocato.
Oltre alle cose "materiali" che mi trapanano la testa.. cioè il sapere ed immaginarla con altri... l'immagine che no nriesco a decifrare è quella della sua faccia COMPLETAMENTE naturale mentre racconta palle... Le due cose assieme sono un inferno.
Comunque la scelta sta a lei ora.. io non voglio sapere... secondo me è bene se ne vada per un po o per un po' si stia separati... (questo perche lei, ricevuta la comunicazione dell'avvocato, ha cambiato registro istantaneamente)

Per il neretto .. già, vero. Una parte di me (non lei intendiamoci, proprio una parte del mio carattere e del mio modo di esere) è andata per sempre


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ora mi sembra di capire perchè nell'antichità classica "l'oblio" era considerato un dono...


Hai visto "Se mi lasci ti cancello"?


----------



## beatl (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai visto "Se mi lasci ti cancello"?


No


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No


L'importante è che hai visto Ace Ventura.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No


E' straziante ma molto bello. Se hai bisogno di una scusa per piangere (che come è noto fa bene) è l'ideale. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uVgsCwVuUQ


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' straziante ma molto bello. Se hai bisogno di una scusa per piangere (che come è noto fa bene) è l'ideale.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uVgsCwVuUQ



Anche a me è piaciuto moltissimo...

Ma mentre cercava di dare un messaggio di speranza, diciamo, per la coppia del film, io invece pensavo... ma sono sempre loro... non hanno nulla di diverso che faccia cambiare le cose la seconda volta....

(spiegherei meglio il mio pensiero ma beati non l'ha visto e non voglio raccontare la trama)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' straziante ma molto bello. Se hai bisogno di una scusa per piangere (che come è noto fa bene) è l'ideale.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uVgsCwVuUQ


Madonna, no. Ma guardati Ace Ventura, Beatles, che è meglio. Ci manca lo strazio, giustamente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto moltissimo...
> 
> Ma mentre cercava di dare un messaggio di speranza, diciamo, per la coppia del film, io invece pensavo... ma sono sempre loro... non hanno nulla di diverso che faccia cambiare le cose la seconda volta....
> 
> (spiegherei meglio il mio pensiero ma beati non l'ha visto e non voglio raccontare la trama)


Invece (se si ricordassero le conseguenze di certe cose) credo che potrebbe andare diversamente. Certo che non avrebbero potuto fare il film senza quella nota di speranza uno deve uscire dal cinema con una faccia presentabile  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIVh8Mu1a4Q


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, no. Ma guardati Ace Ventura, Beatles, che è meglio. Ci manca lo strazio, giustamente.


Gli uomini non hanno la cultura della caragnata (pianto a profusione).


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini non hanno la cultura della caragnata (pianto a profusione).


C'è un film con Christian Slater e Marisa Tomei di qualche tempo fa che dovresti vedere, a tal proposito. Mi sfugge però il titolo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è un film con Christian Slater e Marisa Tomei di qualche tempo fa che dovresti vedere, a tal proposito. Mi sfugge però il titolo.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualcuno_da_amare_(film_1993) non ricordo di averlo visto. Però quelli dove uno dei protagonisti muore è un tentativo di vincere facile :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualcuno_da_amare_(film_1993) non ricordo di averlo visto. Però quelli dove uno dei protagonisti muore è un tentativo di vincere facile :carneval:


...

Eh, ma se ti sciroppi la trama prima godi a metà. Comunque vedilo che vale la pena, morti o meno.


----------



## tesla (23 Luglio 2013)

entro solo un'attimo per sapere se ci sono aggiornamenti fra Daniele e la bella Zohu.
se cede lui è facile che si apra un buco nero nel cosmo e l'universo, come lo conosciamo, non sia mai più lo stesso


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> entro solo un'attimo per sapere se ci sono aggiornamenti fra Daniele e la bella Zohu.
> se cede lui è facile che si apra un buco nero nel cosmo e l'universo, come lo conosciamo, non sia mai più lo stesso


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Eh, ma se ti sciroppi la trama prima godi a metà. Comunque vedilo che vale la pena, morti o meno.


No. Non mi disturba affatto, anzi mi fa apprezzare meglio il film.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> entro solo un'attimo per sapere se ci sono aggiornamenti fra Daniele e la bella Zohu.
> se cede lui è facile che si apra un buco nero nel cosmo e l'universo, come lo conosciamo, non sia mai più lo stesso


Sai quanti buchi neri ci sono lì fuori?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non mi disturba affatto, anzi mi fa apprezzare meglio il film.


Ti credo, niente sorprese.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai quanti buchi neri ci sono lì fuori?



Io lo so! Io! Io!



Ps Joey stasera bevo una birra davvero!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti credo, niente sorprese.


Non è per quello. E' che ho il gusto della costruzione di un film in tutti gli aspetti e i film (belli) li rivedo più volte con maggior gusto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io lo so! Io! Io!
> 
> 
> 
> Ps Joey stasera bevo una birra davvero!!!


Quanti?


P.S: ah, ti è già arrivata la prima tranche del 5%?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è per quello. E' che ho il gusto della costruzione di un film in tutti gli aspetti e i film (belli) li rivedo più volte con maggior gusto.


Che c'entra, pure io. Anche i libri. Ma se qualcuno m'avesse raccontato, chessò, il finale di Alien, o
anche buona parte del film eccezion fatta per la sinossi, gli avrei tirato una testata sul naso.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti?
> 
> 
> P.S: ah, ti è già arrivata la prima tranche del 5%?


Miliardi. E questi sono solo i buchi neri supermassicci al cuore di ogni galassia.
Bestioni che pesano come un miliardo di volte il nostro Sole, qualche volta anche mille/diecimila miliardi.

Più altri miliardi elevati alla ennesima potenza, dove n è il numero di buchi neri solari (ovvero nati da una stella e non per concentrazione di massa al centro della galassia) presenti in ogni galassia. n ancora di difficile interpretazione. Parecchie migliaia, cmq.


PS sì grazie, sei stato un tesoro!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'entra, pure io. Anche i libri. Ma se qualcuno m'avesse raccontato, chessò, il finale di Alien, o
> anche buona parte del film eccezion fatta per la sinossi, gli avrei tirato una testata sul naso.



Alla fine lui muore.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Miliardi. E questi sono solo i buchi neri supermassicci al cuore di ogni galassia.
> Bestioni che pesano come un miliardo di volte il nostro Sole, qualche volta anche mille/diecimila miliardi.
> 
> Più altri miliardi elevati alla ennesima potenza, dove n è il numero di buchi neri solari (ovvero nati da una stella e non per concentrazione di massa al centro della galassia) presenti in ogni galassia. n ancora di difficile interpretazione. Parecchie migliaia, cmq.
> ...


L'hai letto Contact di Carl Sagan?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hai letto Contact di Carl Sagan?



Nope... (cioè, no)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Alla fine lui muore.


E' un mondo difficile. LV427.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile. LV427.


In genere infatti lo evito nei miei viaggi.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nope... (cioè, no)


Non farlo che fa schifo. Forse l'unico caso che ricordi dove il film è meglio riuscito del film da cui è stato tratto. Sagan funzionava decisamente meglio come divulgatore che non come scrittore. Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In genere infatti lo evito nei miei viaggi.


Esco dal mio corpo e ho molta paura.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esco dal mio corpo e ho molta paura.


Ratman?


Mi stai interrogando?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ratman?
> 
> 
> Mi stai interrogando?


Elio. No, che interrogando. Associazione di idee.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Elio. No, che interrogando. Associazione di idee.



Ups 

Però non sarebbe stato male detto da Ratman.

Elio mi piace, ma come tutta la musica, ascolto e non ricordo i titoli. Tantomeno i nomi degli album!

PS glup glup...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups
> 
> Però non sarebbe stato male detto da Ratman.
> 
> ...


Perchè sei distratta.

P.S: piano che poi ti sale l'alcolemia e diventi sbarazzina.


----------



## Anais (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non farlo che fa schifo. Forse l'unico caso che ricordi dove il film è meglio riuscito del film da cui è stato tratto. Sagan funzionava decisamente meglio come divulgatore che non come scrittore. Vabbè.


E' quello con la Foster?
Non e' che fosse un granche' nemmeno come film


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei distratta.
> 
> P.S: piano che poi ti sale l'alcolemia e diventi sbarazzina.



Sono in situazione controllata ergo me lo posso permettere 

glup glup!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' quello con la Foster?
> Non e' che fosse un granche' nemmeno come film


Mannò è carino. Giusto il finale è un po' così, ma anche nel libro.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono in situazione controllata ergo me lo posso permettere
> 
> glup glup!


Glup pare un'onomatopea di Pippo, però.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Glup pare un'onomatopea di Pippo, però.



slurp slurp?
Così paio Fido che beve dalla ciotola... gulp gulp?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> slurp slurp?
> Così paio Fido che beve dalla ciotola... gulp gulp?


Glu glu, al limite. Ma poi l'importante sono i rutti, quando bevi birra. Tu rutti?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Glu glu, al limite. Ma poi l'importante sono i rutti, quando bevi birra. Tu rutti?


Non sapevo fosse quello l'importante.
Ah, si vive e si impara, si vive e si impara....

Glu glu mi ricorda i tacchini però.

Ora mi apro addirittura un'altra birra... yuppy!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sapevo fosse quello l'importante.
> Ah, si vive e si impara, si vive e si impara....
> 
> Glu glu mi ricorda i tacchini però.
> ...


Bè sì. I rutti indicano il grado di confidenza. In genere più ne fai migliore è la compagnia e di
conseguenza, in un certo senso, anche la birra.
I tacchini vanno benissimo. Sono buoni e nutrienti.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì. *I rutti indicano il grado di confidenza. In genere più ne fai migliore è la compagnia* e di
> conseguenza, in un certo senso, anche la birra.
> I tacchini vanno benissimo. Sono buoni e nutrienti.



Ecco svelato il mistero :mrgreen:

Non fa una grinza, eh? :mrgreen:

Ciup ciup?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco svelato il mistero :mrgreen:
> 
> Non fa una grinza, eh? :mrgreen:
> 
> Ciup ciup?


Ciup ciup pare altro.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

Toh che caso, anche io con birra stasera. Ceske Budejovucze. Salute!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciup ciup pare altro.


...

stavo per scrivere una bellissima frase arguta e piena di spirito.

ma in fin dei conti non mi viene :mrgreen:

Lap lap


In realtà, ascoltando bene bene il suono che faccio quando ingoio, è "g-nu g-nu". Prova. Dimmi se non è vero!
Più staccato magari. g-n-ù g-n-ù!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Toh che caso, anche io con birra stasera. Ceske Budejovucze. Salute!


Salute. Io sto con un ghiacciolo alla menta.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...
> 
> stavo per scrivere una bellissima frase arguta e piena di spirito.
> 
> ...


No senti, glu glu. Non ce n'è di migliore per l'ingoio. Poi se fai gnùgnù magari non è una cosa grave e può essere risolta con l'ausilio di un bravo specialista.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No senti, glu glu. Non ce n'è di migliore per l'ingoio. Poi se fai gnùgnù magari non è una cosa grave e può essere risolta con l'ausilio di un bravo specialista.



Finalmente ho capito perchè ogni tanto mi piaci!
Ecco!

Ogni tanto usi le stesse frasi che userebbe un mio caro amico, che bello! 

(ovviamente sì sono già ubriachetta)


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito perchè ogni tanto mi piaci!
> Ecco!
> 
> Ogni tanto usi le stesse frasi che userebbe un mio caro amico, che bello!
> ...



Uhm così suona male. 

mi spaice, pazienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito perchè ogni tanto mi piaci!
> Ecco!
> 
> Ogni tanto usi le stesse frasi che userebbe un mio caro amico, che bello!
> ...


Ogni tanto? Dormi, dai.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ogni tanto? Dormi, dai.



Sto guardando un film che mi piace motlo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò è carino. Giusto il finale è un po' così, ma anche nel libro.


Se uno me lo spiegasse sarebbe meglio:singleeye:


----------



## cyemme (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Siamo al punto in cui le ho fatto arrivare una lettera dell'avvocato.
> Oltre alle cose "materiali" che mi trapanano la testa.. cioè il sapere ed immaginarla con altri... l'immagine che no nriesco a decifrare è quella della sua faccia COMPLETAMENTE naturale mentre racconta palle... Le due cose assieme sono un inferno.
> Comunque la scelta sta a lei ora.. io non voglio sapere... secondo me è bene se ne vada per un po o per un po' si stia separati... (questo perche lei, ricevuta la comunicazione dell'avvocato, ha cambiato registro istantaneamente)
> 
> Per il neretto .. già, vero. Una parte di me (non lei intendiamoci, proprio una parte del mio carattere e del mio modo di esere) è andata per sempre


come ti senti dopo averle fatto mandare la lettera? Io non ho ancora avuto il coraggio, anche se lui ormai se ne è andato da quasi 3 mesi e convive con la sua amante. Continuo a rimandare, mi sono data settembre come termine ultimo, ma non so se avrò il coraggio...guardo la mia bimba e penso che tutto questo non sia giusto per lei, è troppo piccola. Come gestisci i rapporti con lei dopo la ricezione della lettera?


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

Io mi sento uno schifo.. Abbiamo parlato, tanto..
 Lei vorrebbe provare a recuperare, spergiura non succederà più ecc ecc...mah.
Io mi fido poco, quasi nulla... e sto molto male, perché il mio intuito mi dice che sta tentando solo di far quietare le acque.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> come ti senti dopo averle fatto mandare la lettera? Io non ho ancora avuto il coraggio, anche se lui ormai se ne è andato da quasi 3 mesi e convive con la sua amante. Continuo a rimandare, mi sono data settembre come termine ultimo, ma non so se avrò il coraggio...guardo la mia bimba e penso che tutto questo non sia giusto per lei, è troppo piccola. Come gestisci i rapporti con lei dopo la ricezione della lettera?


 tre mesi e non sei andata da un avvocato? E provvede a tua figlia?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io mi sento uno schifo.. Abbiamo parlato, tanto..
> Lei vorrebbe provare a recuperare, spergiura non succederà più ecc ecc...mah.
> Io mi fido poco, quasi nulla... e sto molto male, perché il mio intuito mi dice che sta tentando solo di far quietare le acque.


Perché? Se pensi che lo faccia per interesse economico dovrebbe crollarti l'amore. Se pensi che voglia stare con te dialoga.


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io mi sento uno schifo.. Abbiamo parlato, tanto..
> Lei vorrebbe provare a recuperare, *spergiura non succederà più *ecc ecc...mah.
> Io mi fido poco, quasi nulla... e sto molto male, perché il mio intuito mi dice che sta tentando solo di far quietare le acque.


Beatl, scusa, ma siete riusciti a capire *perchè *è successo? E se ci siete riusciti, la causa (o le cause) sono state affrontate ed *eliminate*? Altrimenti, come si fa anche solo a pensare che non succederà più?
Capisco che stare così male sia logorante, ma le ricette facili non hanno un'elevata credibilità e hanno un'efficacia anche minore...


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

Abbiamo cercato, ho cercato di capirlo, parlando e chiedendo a chi potesse dirmelo con relativa certezza.
Probabilmente un insieme di cause tra cui la principale è stata una mia supposta disattenzione nei suoi confronti...io sono il primo a fare ammenda ed a riconoscere i miei limiti... Mi fa  pensare il fatto che lei non ammette questo (mi.dice sempre ho sbagliato..non è colpa tua.. non esiste una causa ecc).


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Abbiamo cercato, ho cercato di capirlo, parlando e chiedendo a chi potesse dirmelo con relativa certezza.
> Probabilmente un insieme di cause tra cui la principale è stata una mia supposta disattenzione nei suoi confronti...io sono il primo a fare ammenda ed a riconoscere i miei limiti... Mi fa pensare il fatto che lei non ammette questo (mi.dice sempre ho sbagliato..non è colpa tua.. non esiste una causa ecc).



Forse si è spaventata davvero quando ha capito che potreste perdervi e sta cominciando a rendersi conto della gravità del colpo che ha inferto alla vostra coppia; può essere?
Come la vedi lei in questi giorni? Ti pare triste? Abbattuta? Silenziosa? Che sensazione ti dà? Ti cerca?


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse si è spaventata davvero quando ha capito che potreste perdervi e sta cominciando a rendersi conto della gravità del colpo che ha inferto alla vostra coppia; può essere?
> Come la vedi lei in questi giorni? Ti pare triste? Abbattuta? Silenziosa? Che sensazione ti dà? Ti cerca?


Testa fra le nuvole, nervosa, triste... cerca poco.
Io sono pessimista ...è innamorata ancora dell'altro e sta male perche non riesce più a vederlo...


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Testa fra le nuvole, nervosa, triste... cerca poco.
> Io sono pessimista ...*è innamorata ancora dell'altro e sta male perche non riesce più a vederlo*...


E' una possibilità, certo, e - date le circostanze - non da scartare a priori. La tua esigenza di tutelarti è comprensibile e sacrosanta. 
Ma potrebbe anche darsi che stia gestendo il lutto di una lei potenziale, con una strada non scritta davanti, che può ancora tutto, più che la perdita di lui nello specifico. Come se per realizzarsi ancora avesse sentito il bisogno di qualcosa di non noto, immaginabile a piacimento e su misura. Un sogno, insomma. Tu (la vostra coppia) la riporta alla 'pesantezza' del reale, a ciò che c'è, che va affrontato, che apparentemente ha potenzialità finite.
Nonostante tutto, mi sembra una donna più in crisi con se stessa che con te. 
Tu fai parte del quadro limitante del quale lei è protagonista, e forse si è illusa che eludendo te e voi il suo spirito avrebbe nuovamente volato alto sull'età che avanza e la vita che non è mai come la si sognava.


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

Eh beh...
Potrebbe essere...io ora la lascio libera e per quanto riesco me ne sto tranquillo...
Lei oggi mi ha detto.."se avessi voluto andare con lui lo avrei fatto"...anche questo è vero,...


----------



## erab (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Eh beh...
> Potrebbe essere...io ora la lascio libera e per quanto riesco me ne sto tranquillo...
> Lei oggi mi ha detto.."se avessi voluto andare con lui lo avrei fatto"...anche questo è vero,...


Non per rigirare il coltello nella piaga.... ma con lui c'è andata.


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non per rigirare il coltello nella piaga.... ma con lui c'è andata.


Intendevo dire..." se fossi voluta rimanere..."
Questo era il senso del nostro discorso..se davvero avessi voluto proseguire la storia con lui lo.avrei fatto e nulla mi avrebbe fermato.
Per carità ...io in questo momento credo al 5% di queste parole.. ed a queste mi "aggrappo"


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' una possibilità, certo, e - date le circostanze - non da scartare a priori. La tua esigenza di tutelarti è comprensibile e sacrosanta.
> Ma potrebbe anche darsi che stia gestendo il lutto di una lei potenziale, con una strada non scritta davanti, che può ancora tutto, più che la perdita di lui nello specifico. Come se per realizzarsi ancora avesse sentito il bisogno di qualcosa di non noto, immaginabile a piacimento e su misura. Un sogno, insomma. Tu (la vostra coppia) la riporta alla 'pesantezza' del reale, a ciò che c'è, che va affrontato, che apparentemente ha potenzialità finite.
> Nonostante tutto, mi sembra una donna più in crisi con se stessa che con te.
> Tu fai parte del quadro limitante del quale lei è protagonista, e forse si è illusa che eludendo te e voi il suo spirito avrebbe nuovamente volato alto sull'età che avanza e la vita che non è mai come la si sognava.


Questo significa capire, questo è ragionare, questa è luce di conoscenza del cuore umano e del cuore femminile ancor più...


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo significa capire, questo è ragionare, questa è luce di conoscenza del cuore umano e del cuore femminile ancor più...


Sono d'accordo. .
è un post bellissimo e pieno di sfumature che mi sembra di riconoscere in mia moglie.
Io vorrei poterla aiutare, se sapessi come fare


----------



## cyemme (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> tre mesi e non sei andata da un avvocato? E provvede a tua figlia?


si sono andata, ne ho sentiti due. abbiamo deciso di attendere qualche mese ma il dolore è forte, grosso e mi sembra di essere in un libro.
ha buttato via quasi 20 anni insieme senza neanche pensarci. Siamo cresciuti insieme, tante discussioni ma anche tanta intesa, per molti eravamo la coppia perfetta...anche io lo pensavo, anche io pensavo che non ci sarebbe mai successo nulla. Alla figlia provvede economicamente ma non con il cuore. Come dice lui se avesse saputo cosa comportava avere un figlio non l'avrebbe mai fatta, che è un impedimento alla sua nuova vita e che viene a trovarla solo perchè si sente obbligato a farlo e non perchè la vuole vedere. Dice che non la vuole vedere e che la pensa solo quando vede altri bimbi della sua età (forse è meglio dire mesi) in strada e il prossimo mese anche se ha ben tre settimane di ferie non ha nessuna intenzione di stare con lei, perchè lui non ci riesce a stare con lei più di qualche ora. Mi ripete che lui sta male e che se la bimba non ci fosse stata tutto questo non sarebbe successo...ma queste parole non fanno altro che farmi più male.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> si sono andata, ne ho sentiti due. abbiamo deciso di attendere qualche mese ma il dolore è forte, grosso e mi sembra di essere in un libro.
> ha buttato via quasi 20 anni insieme senza neanche pensarci. Siamo cresciuti insieme, tante discussioni ma anche tanta intesa, per molti eravamo la coppia perfetta...anche io lo pensavo, anche io pensavo che non ci sarebbe mai successo nulla. Alla figlia provvede economicamente ma non con il cuore. Come dice lui se avesse saputo cosa comportava avere un figlio non l'avrebbe mai fatta, che è un impedimento alla sua nuova vita e che viene a trovarla solo perchè si sente obbligato a farlo e non perchè la vuole vedere. Dice che non la vuole vedere e che la pensa solo quando vede altri bimbi della sua età (forse è meglio dire mesi) in strada e il prossimo mese anche se ha ben tre settimane di ferie non ha nessuna intenzione di stare con lei, perchè lui non ci riesce a stare con lei più di qualche ora. Mi ripete che lui sta male e che se la bimba non ci fosse stata tutto questo non sarebbe successo...ma queste parole non fanno altro che farmi più male.


Questo tuo uomo è di un egoismo senza fine. Ma ci sono momenti della vita, soprattutto dopo così tantissimi (così tantissimi, sì) anni vissuti insieme in cui si vuole qualcosa solo per sé. Anche questo è umano. Virtualmente ti abbraccio, però.


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> si sono andata, ne ho sentiti due. abbiamo deciso di attendere qualche mese ma il dolore è forte, grosso e mi sembra di essere in un libro.
> ha buttato via quasi 20 anni insieme senza neanche pensarci. Siamo cresciuti insieme, tante discussioni ma anche tanta intesa, per molti eravamo la coppia perfetta...anche io lo pensavo, anche io pensavo che non ci sarebbe mai successo nulla. Alla figlia provvede economicamente ma non con il cuore. Come dice lui se avesse saputo cosa comportava avere un figlio non l'avrebbe mai fatta, che è un impedimento alla sua nuova vita e che viene a trovarla solo perchè si sente obbligato a farlo e non perchè la vuole vedere. Dice che non la vuole vedere e che la pensa solo quando vede altri bimbi della sua età (forse è meglio dire mesi) in strada e il prossimo mese anche se ha ben tre settimane di ferie non ha nessuna intenzione di stare con lei, perchè lui non ci riesce a stare con lei più di qualche ora. Mi ripete che lui sta male e che se la bimba non ci fosse stata tutto questo non sarebbe successo...ma queste parole non fanno altro che farmi più male.


Non voglio e non posso giudicare,
ma mi sembra che tuo marito sia un po' "confuso" .. brutta situazione, mi spiace sinceramente.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. .
> è un post bellissimo e pieno di sfumature che mi sembra di riconoscere in mia moglie.
> Io vorrei poterla aiutare, se sapessi come fare


Non è ora il momento. Il tempo è il medico migliore. Però, intanto, salva te.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' una possibilità, certo, e - date le circostanze - non da scartare a priori. La tua esigenza di tutelarti è comprensibile e sacrosanta.
> Ma potrebbe anche darsi che stia gestendo il lutto di una lei potenziale, con una strada non scritta davanti, che può ancora tutto, più che la perdita di lui nello specifico. Come se per realizzarsi ancora avesse sentito il bisogno di qualcosa di non noto, immaginabile a piacimento e su misura. Un sogno, insomma. Tu (la vostra coppia) la riporta alla 'pesantezza' del reale, a ciò che c'è, che va affrontato, che apparentemente ha potenzialità finite.
> Nonostante tutto, mi sembra una donna più in crisi con se stessa che con te.
> Tu fai parte del quadro limitante del quale lei è protagonista, e forse si è illusa che eludendo te e voi il suo spirito avrebbe nuovamente volato alto sull'età che avanza e la vita che non è mai come la si sognava.


Questa è un'ottima prospettiva per capire tante cose.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> si sono andata, ne ho sentiti due. abbiamo deciso di attendere qualche mese ma il dolore è forte, grosso e mi sembra di essere in un libro.
> ha buttato via quasi 20 anni insieme senza neanche pensarci. Siamo cresciuti insieme, tante discussioni ma anche tanta intesa, per molti eravamo la coppia perfetta...anche io lo pensavo, anche io pensavo che non ci sarebbe mai successo nulla. Alla figlia provvede economicamente ma non con il cuore. Come dice lui se avesse saputo cosa comportava avere un figlio non l'avrebbe mai fatta, che è un impedimento alla sua nuova vita e che viene a trovarla solo perchè si sente obbligato a farlo e non perchè la vuole vedere. Dice che non la vuole vedere e che la pensa solo quando vede altri bimbi della sua età (forse è meglio dire mesi) in strada e il prossimo mese anche se ha ben tre settimane di ferie non ha nessuna intenzione di stare con lei, perchè lui non ci riesce a stare con lei più di qualche ora. Mi ripete che lui sta male e che se la bimba non ci fosse stata tutto questo non sarebbe successo...ma queste parole non fanno altro che farmi più male.


Non è l'unico a vivere come un carico di responsabilità spiazzante che atterrisce la paternità. E' un immaturo. Meglio che un avvocato agisca perché vengano riconosciuti i diritti di tua figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. .
> è un post bellissimo e pieno di sfumature che mi sembra di riconoscere in mia moglie.
> Io vorrei poterla aiutare, se sapessi come fare


Se lei è sincera è fortemente disorientata. Non vi sentite di ricorrere alla terapia di coppia-mediazione familiare?


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> si sono andata, ne ho sentiti due. abbiamo deciso di attendere qualche mese ma il dolore è forte, grosso e mi sembra di essere in un libro.
> ha buttato via quasi 20 anni insieme senza neanche pensarci. Siamo cresciuti insieme, tante discussioni ma anche tanta intesa, per molti eravamo la coppia perfetta...anche io lo pensavo, anche io pensavo che non ci sarebbe mai successo nulla. Alla figlia provvede economicamente ma non con il cuore. Come dice lui se avesse saputo cosa comportava avere un figlio non l'avrebbe mai fatta, che è un impedimento alla sua nuova vita e che viene a trovarla solo perchè si sente obbligato a farlo e non perchè la vuole vedere. Dice che non la vuole vedere e che la pensa solo quando vede altri bimbi della sua età (forse è meglio dire mesi) in strada e il prossimo mese anche se ha ben tre settimane di ferie non ha nessuna intenzione di stare con lei, perchè lui non ci riesce a stare con lei più di qualche ora. Mi ripete che lui sta male e che se la bimba non ci fosse stata tutto questo non sarebbe successo...ma queste parole non fanno altro che farmi più male.


Mi sembra che tuo marito stia attraversando un periodo di rifiuto per vostra figlia, che colpevolizza della vostra crisi.
Non capisco come sia possibile che gli avvocati ti abbiano consigliato di aspettare dei mesi.
E perchè scusa? A che pro?
Lui vive con un'altra. 
Guarda, fossi in te gli farei spedirei alla velocità del fulmine una lettera dal tuo avvocato, in cui si stabilisce la fine della vostra convivenza. Poi procedi con le richieste per una separazione consensuale e per stabilire l'assegno mensile che darà a vostra figlia. 
Con uno così fuori di testa da sentirsi de responsabilizzato come padre non starei molto a fidarmi sul proseguio di un interessamento, seppur solo economico.
Tutela tua figlia innanzitutto. Ad essere troppo dolci e remissive non sempre si ottengono dei benefici (te lo dice una che vorrebbe avere mooolte più palle di quelle che ha attualmente).
Poi...quel che sarà fra voi...non lo puoi sapere.
Non sarà certo una separazione ufficializzata ad impedirvi di riunirvi, se questa sarà la vostra futura volontà.

un abbraccio


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è ora il momento. Il tempo è il medico migliore. Però, intanto, salva te.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lei è sincera è fortemente disorientata. Non vi sentite di ricorrere alla terapia di coppia-mediazione familiare?



Quoto entrambe :up:

Anche per la terapia aspetterei un attimo, per riavervi prima dalla brutta sorpresa. Ed è che la vita è un gran casino!


----------



## erab (24 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Intendevo dire..." se fossi voluta rimanere..."
> Questo era il senso del nostro discorso..*se davvero avessi voluto proseguire la storia con lui lo.avrei fatto e nulla mi avrebbe fermato.*
> Per carità ...io in questo momento credo al 5% di queste parole.. ed a queste mi "aggrappo"


ti ha tradito ma non ti ha lasciato..... 
e non ti ha rigato la macchina
e non ti ha bruciato i vestiti
e non ti ha ammazzato il gatto
e non ti ha tagliato un orecchio mentre dormivi
e non ti ha avvelenato con la cicuta

e ti lamenti? ma cosa ancora? un lucano?!?!?!? :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> ti ha tradito ma non ti ha lasciato.....
> e non ti ha rigato la macchina
> e non ti ha bruciato i vestiti
> e non ti ha ammazzato il gatto
> ...


Questa è ironia :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## beatl (24 Luglio 2013)

A volte ho problemi a capire..
io non riesco a fidarmi, non più, in questo momento. E lei mi accusa di ciò, di voler stare "tranquilla"...
io davvero non capisco


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> A volte ho problemi a capire..
> io non riesco a fidarmi, non più, in questo momento. E lei mi accusa di ciò, di voler stare "tranquilla"...
> io davvero non capisco


E' un classico, tradiscono, vengono scoperti, e poi pretendono che il tradito in pochissimo tempo se ne faccia una ragione e non ne parli più. Col cavolo!
Tolgono la tranquillità agli altri e la pretendono per loro. Col piffero!


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> A volte ho problemi a capire..
> io non riesco a fidarmi, non più, in questo momento. E lei mi accusa di ciò, di voler stare "tranquilla"...
> io davvero non capisco


Tu DEVI capire che lei non sa più chi è, né cosa vuole, né cosa è stata, né nulla di nulla. E DEVI lasciarla da sola. Lasciala DA SOLA. Serve anche a te. Il tempo dirà...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' un classico, tradiscono, vengono scoperti, e poi pretendono che il tradito in pochissimo tempo se ne faccia una ragione e non ne parli più. Col cavolo!
> Tolgono la tranquillità agli altri e la pretendono per loro. Col piffero!


Ma anche il confessare lo si fa solo per scaricarsi la coscienza e passare la palla a chi non c'entra un kazzen...


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma anche il confessare lo si fa solo per scaricarsi la coscienza e passare la palla a chi non c'entra un kazzen...


Non ci ho pensato perchè mio marito non lo farebbe mai. Nega anche di essere nato.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non ci ho pensato perchè mio marito non lo farebbe mai. Nega anche di essere nato.


e ti da pure della pazza visionaria magari?....miii, da sbatterli contro il muro....


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ti da pure della pazza visionaria magari?....miii, da sbatterli contro il muro....


Quello no, anzi, è gentilissimo con me, sempre, quando sospettavo e chiedevo qualcosa, mi rassicurava in maniera convincente, addirittura aveva il coraggio di fare l'offeso. Ora sopporta benissimo tutte le mie sfuriate, sempre più rare, le mie frecciate, le battute al vetriolo, ogni tanto dice che sono esagerata e che esaspero le cose. Minimizza sempre tutto dicendo che lui non ci pensa proprio più, e che se non fossi io ogni tanto a parlarne, per lui non esiste proprio l'altra. Difficile fargli entrare in testa che un tradimento è già difficile da superare se occasionale, uno lungo come il suo, finito solo perchè la squallida era stanca di aspettare, cosa non lo so, è indigeribile.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quello no, anzi, è gentilissimo con me, sempre, quando sospettavo e chiedevo qualcosa, mi rassicurava in maniera convincente, addirittura aveva il coraggio di fare l'offeso. Ora sopporta benissimo tutte le mie sfuriate, sempre più rare, le mie frecciate, le battute al vetriolo, ogni tanto dice che sono esagerata e che esaspero le cose. Minimizza sempre tutto dicendo che lui non ci pensa proprio più, e che se non fossi io ogni tanto a parlarne, per lui non esiste proprio l'altra. *Difficile fargli entrare in testa *che un tradimento è già difficile da superare se occasionale, uno lungo come il suo, finito solo perchè la squallida era stanca di aspettare, cosa non lo so, è indigeribile.


Se, difficile farglielo entrare in testa....di' che nun te va, oseno' di sistemi ce ne sarebbero, anziche' limitarsi alla sfuriata verbale che scivola come l'acqua...


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Ho preso una decisione stanotte, abbiamo preso una decisione. Partendo dal fatto che o sto con lei fidandomi, o non ci sto. Perché stare così fa male a me, a lei è quindi a qualsiasi eventualità di ricominciare a parlare, vivere ed essere noi stessi insieme. 
Questa è un grande scommessa, molto grande e impegnativa, che non so come andrà a finire ma che voglio fare, perché la amo e le voglio bene... ed in fondo in fondo sono un "combattente", non mi do per vinto.. non sopporto l'idea che 2 mesi di errori possano mandare tutto all'aria. So gia sarà difficile per me.. e solo la fortuna potrà darmi una mano.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ho preso una decisione stanotte, abbiamo preso una decisione. Partendo dal fatto che o sto con lei fidandomi, o non ci sto. Perché stare così fa male a me, a lei è quindi a qualsiasi eventualità di ricominciare a parlare, vivere ed essere noi stessi insieme.
> Questa è un grande scommessa, molto grande e impegnativa, che non so come andrà a finire ma che voglio fare, perché la amo e le voglio bene... ed in fondo in fondo sono un "combattente", non mi do per vinto.. non sopporto l'idea che 2 mesi di errori possano mandare tutto all'aria. So gia sarà difficile per me.. e solo la fortuna potrà darmi una mano.


Buona decisione. E' l'inizio di un percorso, lo sapete vero?


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buona decisione. E' l'inizio di un percorso, lo sapete vero?


Io lo so, lei forse, spero di si...secondo me deve ritrovare il suo equilibrio, spero tutto ciò porti a buoni risultati. So sarà dura per me, spero un po' meno per lei (che ai miei occhi oggi appare paradossalmente più debole di me).. spero non ricada in altri errori... spero possa superare queste difficoltà. Tutto ciò insieme.


----------



## erab (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io lo so, lei forse, spero di si...secondo me deve ritrovare il suo equilibrio, spero tutto ciò porti a buoni risultati. So sarà dura per me, spero un po' meno per lei (che ai miei occhi oggi appare paradossalmente più debole di me).. spero non ricada in altri errori... spero possa superare queste difficoltà. Tutto ciò insieme.


Troppo presto....... ma spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Troppo presto....... ma spero di sbagliarmi.


Lo temo anche io ... Ma... O ci si lascia o si fa così ... onestamente in questo momento non vedo alternative. So che saranno mesi di "inferno" per me...


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Lo temo anche io ... Ma... O ci si lascia o si fa così ... onestamente in questo momento non vedo alternative. So che saranno mesi di "inferno" per me...



Se te la senti, pensa solo che il peggio è alle spalle. Lei ha lasciato tutti e due definitivamente?  Spero di si.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Lo temo anche io ... Ma... O ci si lascia o si fa così ... onestamente in questo momento non vedo alternative. So che saranno mesi di "inferno" per me...


Sai che non sono per niente d'accordo. Però auguri.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se te la senti, pensa solo che il peggio è alle spalle. Lei ha lasciato tutti e due definitivamente?  Spero di si.


Spero di si.. Spero. Cmq se sgarra la "becco" all'instante.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai che non sono per niente d'accordo. Però auguri.



Lo so... Mio padre mi ha dato il tuo stesso consiglio, quindi ti ritengo molto saggia. Resta il fatto che le possibilità di lasciarla sola non ci sono, proprio dal punto di vista materiale. E probabilmente questa e' una scusa che mi racconto, poiché non lo voglio, in verità, fare.


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ho preso una decisione stanotte, abbiamo preso una decisione. Partendo dal fatto che o sto con lei fidandomi, o non ci sto. Perché stare così fa male a me, a lei è quindi a qualsiasi eventualità di ricominciare a parlare, vivere ed essere noi stessi insieme. Questa è un grande scommessa, molto grande e impegnativa, che non so come andrà a finire ma che voglio fare, perché la amo e le voglio bene... ed in fondo in fondo sono un "combattente", non mi do per vinto.. non sopporto l'idea che 2 mesi di errori possano mandare tutto all'aria. So gia sarà difficile per me.. e solo la fortuna potrà darmi una mano.


Già la prima frase mi perplime...la fiducia...sicuro di riuscire a fidarti di nuovo in breve tempo?Se sì me lo spieghi per favore come ci riuscirai?Io non mi fiderò mai più,lo faccio soprattutto per proteggere me stessa,perchè ho imparato la lezione e dargli fiducia significherebbe permettergli di farmi ancora male se dovesse tradirmi di nuovo. Non riesco a perdonarmi il fatto di essere stata così ingenua e credulona e non voglio ricascare nell'errore..


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Spero di si.. Spero. Cmq se sgarra la "becco" all'instante.


Lei ti avrà parlato di cosa vuole, mi auguro. Poi sta a te vedere se è accettabile il futuro con lei.

Il problema è riuscire, se non a dimenticare il tradimento/i, almeno a smettere di soffrirci.


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Già la prima frase mi perplime...la fiducia...sicuro di riuscire a fidarti di nuovo in breve tempo?Se sì me lo spieghi per favore come ci riuscirai?Io non mi fiderò mai più,lo faccio soprattutto per proteggere me stessa,perchè ho imparato la lezione e dargli fiducia significherebbe permettergli di farmi ancora male se dovesse tradirmi di nuovo.* Non riesco a perdonarmi il fatto di essere stata così ingenua e credulona *e non voglio ricascare nell'errore..




Consolati, non mi batte nessuno, e non riesco ad assolvermi.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Già la prima frase mi perplime...la fiducia...sicuro di riuscire a fidarti di nuovo in breve tempo?Se sì me lo spieghi per favore come ci riuscirai?Io non mi fiderò mai più,lo faccio soprattutto per proteggere me stessa,perchè ho imparato la lezione e dargli fiducia significherebbe permettergli di farmi ancora male se dovesse tradirmi di nuovo. Non riesco a perdonarmi il fatto di essere stata così ingenua e credulona e non voglio ricascare nell'errore..


Come farò? non lo so ... probabilmente mi farò violenza, mi imporrò di "fare come se" avessi fiducia... non so. So che vivere così con il dubbio perenne e' forse peggio. E dal momento che tutti i nodi vengono al pettine non credo riuscirà, anche se volesse, a raggirarmi ancora.
Lo so... questa non è fiducia ... Ma è un modo per iniziare, per buttare il cuore al di la dell'ostacolo e vedere cosa succede. Non crediate che nella mia testa e nel mio cuore non sia stampato indelebilmente quanto successo.


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Consolati, non mi batte nessuno, e non riesco ad assolvermi.


Se ci riuscirai fammi sapere come hi fatto,io farò lo stesso con te


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Come farò? non lo so ... probabilmente mi farò violenza, mi imporrò di "fare come se" avessi fiducia... non so. So che vivere così con il dubbio perenne e' forse peggio. E dal momento che tutti i nodi vengono al pettine non credo riuscirà, anche se volesse, a raggirarmi ancora.
> Lo so... questa non è fiducia ... Ma è un modo per iniziare, per buttare il cuore al di la dell'ostacolo e vedere cosa succede. *Non crediate che nella mia testa e nel mio cuore non sia stampato indelebilmente quanto successo.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Non ho dubbi. Si ricorda tutto, parola per parola ed anche gli spazi di silenzio, il non detto, gli sguardi.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lei ti avrà parlato di cosa vuole, mi auguro. Poi sta a te vedere se è accettabile il futuro con lei.
> 
> Il problema è riuscire, se non a dimenticare il tradimento/i, almeno a smettere di soffrirci.


Io ho provato a sondare le motivazioni di quanto successo. Non vi è dubbio, come ho sempre detto, che anche io ho le mie responsabilità .. Probabilmente è stata male a causa mia, ma quanto fatto o non fatto da me e stato sempre "in buona fede", cioè senza l'intento di farle male. Detto questo da lei ho capito solo una grandissima confusione nella testa.
Lei ha detto che non si può tornare ad essere quelli di un tempo, appena sposati, felici e sempre uniti, e non le do torto, ma mi ha detto anche che vuole me come prima succedesse questo disastro ....
non so ... Ma non mi dilungo in analisi delle sue parole perché non ne sono capace.. io ho capito che per il momento lei ha un grandissimo casino nella testa. Questo non giustifica alcunché ci mancherebbe, ma mi lascia aperto uno spiraglio verso la donna che conosco e non verso la cinica mentitrice seriale che in queste settimane si è manifestata ai miei occhi di persona tradita, sofferente e forse poco obiettiva.
Mamma mia che fatica


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Come farò? non lo so ... probabilmente mi farò violenza, mi imporrò di "fare come se" avessi fiducia... non so. So che vivere così con il dubbio perenne e' forse peggio. E dal momento che tutti i nodi vengono al pettine non credo riuscirà, anche se volesse, a raggirarmi ancora.
> Lo so... questa non è fiducia ... Ma è un modo per iniziare, per buttare il cuore al di la dell'ostacolo e vedere cosa succede. Non crediate che nella mia testa e nel mio cuore non sia stampato indelebilmente quanto successo.


Proprio perchè capisco cosa stai provando ho difficoltà a credere che riuscirai nelle tue buone intenzioni in tempi brevi...non pretendere troppo da te stesso.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Eh beh...
> Potrebbe essere...io ora la lascio libera e per quanto riesco me ne sto tranquillo...
> Lei oggi mi ha detto.."se avessi voluto andare con lui lo avrei fatto"...anche questo è vero,...


Oh beh....anche mia moglie disse le stesse identiche parole dopo che la scoprii.....peccato che dopo circa un anno l'ho ribeccata.

Non credere a quello che ti dice soprattutto adesso....qualsiasi scelta tu faccia falla solo ed esclusivamente PER TE.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu DEVI capire che lei non sa più chi è, né cosa vuole, né cosa è stata, né nulla di nulla. E DEVI lasciarla da sola. Lasciala DA SOLA. Serve anche a te. Il tempo dirà...


Si si...e poi un giorno ti rinfaccerà pure che l'hai lasciata sola eh ("ovvio...io lo dicevo MA.....tu avresti dovuto capire....")

Beatl deve fare quello che si sente di fare LUI.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ho preso una decisione stanotte, abbiamo preso una decisione. Partendo dal fatto che o sto con lei fidandomi, o non ci sto. Perché stare così fa male a me, a lei è quindi a qualsiasi eventualità di ricominciare a parlare, vivere ed essere noi stessi insieme.
> Questa è un grande scommessa, molto grande e impegnativa, che non so come andrà a finire ma che voglio fare, perché la amo e le voglio bene... ed in fondo in fondo sono un "combattente", non mi do per vinto.. non sopporto l'idea che 2 mesi di errori possano mandare tutto all'aria. So gia sarà difficile per me.. e solo la fortuna potrà darmi una mano.


In bocca al lupo. 
Alla fine  quello che ho fatto io....occhio alle ulteriori batoste eh.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh beh....anche mia moglie disse le stesse identiche parole dopo che la scoprii.....peccato che dopo circa un anno l'ho ribeccata.
> 
> Non credere a quello che ti dice soprattutto adesso....qualsiasi scelta tu faccia falla solo ed esclusivamente PER TE.


Immagino... purtroppo


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo.
> Alla fine  quello che ho fatto io....occhio alle ulteriori batoste eh.


Sto mettendo in conto di prenderne altre... così per prepararmi psicologicamente..


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sto mettendo in conto di prenderne altre... così per prepararmi psicologicamente..



Sì, meglio metterle in preventivo, ma non dalla stessa persona però...
Voglio sperare che tu sia irremovibile nell'ipotesi che si ripeta un "errore" simile...
Altrimenti sì che diventi zerbino.
Questo vale per tutti, me per prima.


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo.
> Alla fine  quello che ho fatto io....occhio alle ulteriori batoste eh.




Niko, sei ancora nel matrimonio suppongo...
Ma come lo definiresti ora? Un buon matrimonio?
Sempre se vuoi esternarlo beninteso...


----------



## ilnikko (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Spero di si.. Spero. Cmq se sgarra la "becco" all'instante.


Ciao,se hai intenzione di ricominciare e allo stesso tempo tenerla costantemente sotto controllo....pensaci bene,la fiducia la dai o non la dai. Immagino tu abbia modo di "monitorare" le sue telefonate e i suoi messaggi,correggimi se sbaglio (non sto' giudicando....non sono affari miei...),a questo punto non è piu' marito/moglie ma guardie e ladri. Imho. In ogni caso in bocca al lupo per la tua decisione. :up:


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, meglio metterle in preventivo, ma non dalla stessa persona però...
> Voglio sperare che tu sia irremovibile nell'ipotesi che si ripeta un "errore" simile...
> Altrimenti sì che diventi zerbino.
> Questo vale per tutti, me per prima.



Si certo, dovesse succedere ancora non potrei più resistere.


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si certo, dovesse succedere ancora non potrei più resistere.




e neanche io, ma sai qual è comunque la fregatura per coloro che amano nel profondo?
Che il ricordo non se ne va, neanche se lo paghi...


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,se hai intenzione di ricominciare e allo stesso tempo tenerla costantemente sotto controllo....pensaci bene,la fiducia la dai o non la dai. Immagino tu abbia modo di "monitorare" le sue telefonate e i suoi messaggi,correggimi se sbaglio (non sto' giudicando....non sono affari miei...),a questo punto non è piu' marito/moglie ma guardie e ladri. Imho. In ogni caso in bocca al lupo per la tua decisione. :up:


No non volevo dire quello...intendevo dire che poco probabile riesca a raccontarmi ancora storie... io non controllo ma se lei si comporta in modo strano mi si alzano subito le antenne ... Cambiamenti di abitudini come quelli successi in passato sarebbero altamente indicativi.. Si non si può fare guardia e ladri troppo a lungo.. A quel 
punto meglio soli.

Rimpiango i tempi in cui riuscivo a fare un riposino post-prandiale col cagnolino, sul divano. Ultimamente non riesco a dormire per più di 15 o 20 min di seguito..come se non volessi continuare a dormire, in forma incoscia, e mi sveglio di soprassalto, col cuore in gola. Non oso pensare quando calerà l'adrenalina a di questi mesi...sarò uno straccio. Scusate la divagazione


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, sei ancora nel matrimonio suppongo...
> Ma come lo definiresti ora? Un buon matrimonio?
> Sempre se vuoi esternarlo beninteso...


Si si, sono ancora con lei.
Dire che è un perfetto matrimonio sarebbe un'ipocrisia. Certamente ti posso dire che la convivenza è ottima, non ci sono musi lunghi o litigate e io non rivango quella storia da ormai quasi un anno. Sono stato chiaro con lei allora e le dissi che io non la trattenevo e se stava tanto male con me e voleva continuare a vedere l'altro poteva prendere su e andarsene....non lo ha fatto...
Ovviamente l'altro non lo vede più.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No non volevo dire quello...intendevo dire che poco probabile riesca a raccontarmi ancora storie... io non controllo ma se lei si comporta in modo strano mi si alzano subito le antenne ... Cambiamenti di abitudini come quelli successi in passato sarebbero altamente indicativi.. Si non si può fare guardia e ladri troppo a lungo.. A quel
> punto meglio soli.
> 
> Rimpiango i tempi in cui riuscivo a fare un riposino post-prandiale col cagnolino, sul divano. Ultimamente non riesco a dormire per più di 15 o 20 min di seguito..come se non volessi continuare a dormire, in forma incoscia, e mi sveglio di soprassalto, col cuore in gola. Non oso pensare quando calerà l'adrenalina a di questi mesi...sarò uno straccio. Scusate la divagazione




:abbraccio:​


Dai che ce la fai


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No non volevo dire quello...intendevo dire che poco probabile riesca a raccontarmi ancora storie... *io non controllo ma se lei si comporta in modo strano mi si alzano subito le antenne* ... Cambiamenti di abitudini come quelli successi in passato sarebbero altamente indicativi.. Si non si può fare guardia e ladri troppo a lungo.. A quel
> punto meglio soli.
> 
> Rimpiango i tempi in cui riuscivo a fare un riposino post-prandiale col cagnolino, sul divano. Ultimamente non riesco a dormire per più di 15 o 20 min di seguito..come se non volessi continuare a dormire, in forma incoscia, e mi sveglio di soprassalto, col cuore in gola. Non oso pensare quando calerà l'adrenalina a di questi mesi...sarò uno straccio. Scusate la divagazione


Già, non serve essere li a controllare ogni minuto. Io ho sempre avuto prima dei segnali dati dal suo comportamento...poi controllavo e...avevo conferma...


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, sono ancora con lei.
> Dire che è un perfetto matrimonio sarebbe un'ipocrisia. Certamente ti posso dire che *la convivenza è ottima, *non ci sono musi lunghi o litigate e *io non rivango quella storia da ormai quasi un anno. *Sono stato chiaro con lei allora e le dissi che io non la trattenevo e se stava tanto male con me e voleva continuare a vedere l'altro poteva prendere su e andarsene....non lo ha fatto...
> Ovviamente l'altro non lo vede più.



Sono contenta per il primo grassetto!

Per il secondo: dimmi come fai. Forse è una prerogativa maschile riuscire a non rivangare...per ora qui da me non ci siamo...
Mea culpa lo so.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, sono ancora con lei.
> Dire che è un perfetto matrimonio sarebbe un'ipocrisia. Certamente ti posso dire che la convivenza è ottima, non ci sono musi lunghi o litigate e io non rivango quella storia da ormai quasi un anno. Sono stato chiaro con lei allora e le dissi che io non la trattenevo e se stava tanto male con me e voleva continuare a vedere l'altro poteva prendere su e andarsene....non lo ha fatto...
> Ovviamente l'altro non lo vede più.


Sei stato coraggioso, molto coraggioso ... in bocca al lupo, dal cuore, e spero possiate essere felici


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta per il primo grassetto!
> 
> Per il secondo: dimmi come fai. Forse è una prerogativa maschile riuscire a non rivangare...per ora qui da me non ci siamo...
> Mea culpa lo so.


Mio marito sostiene che lui al mio posto NON ne parlarebbe proprio più, conoscendolo ci credo. Sta a vedere però come avrebbe reagito nel caso.


----------



## ilnikko (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No non volevo dire quello...intendevo dire che poco probabile riesca a raccontarmi ancora storie... *io non controllo *ma se lei si comporta in modo strano mi si alzano subito le antenne ... Cambiamenti di abitudini come quelli successi in passato sarebbero altamente indicativi.. Si non si può fare guardia e ladri troppo a lungo.. A quel punto meglio soli.


Mi ripeto...nessuno è qui per giudicarti,tantomeno io,c'è parecchia gente che lo fa,ma se il tuo/vostro intento è quello di ricominciare "puliti" dopo una mazzata del genere....bisogna giocare pulito.



beatl ha detto:


> Rispondo ad entrambi i post... io so.. in modo "traverso" e questo è servito a me..
> siccome non mi fido più della buona fede ho deciso di difendermi.. e mi servono prove legali ed utilizzabili in una eventuale causa.
> 
> Tutto ciò non toglie che mi si sta frantumando l'anima..


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta per il primo grassetto!
> 
> Per il secondo: dimmi come fai. Forse è una prerogativa maschile riuscire a non rivangare...per ora qui da me non ci siamo...
> Mea culpa lo so.


Ancora con ste differenze tra maschi e femmine?? :mrgreen:

Scherzi a parte, non è comunque tutto rose e fiori eh...o meglio, siamo un'ottima famiglia...ma non siamo più una coppia...e non per mio volere.


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Hai ragionissima ... ho controllato in vari modi, ma ho deciso di smettere per una serie di ragioni ...la prima che la cosa faceva male ad entrambi ... Causando a me uno stress, tensione e una ossessione, quasi, che poi riversavo su di lei. Ed andare avanti a controllare non sarebbe servito ... Come ho detto prima oramai credo di sentire il sentore di menzogna, da parte della moglie, a km di distanza... Credo. Nel caso non fosse così avrò rischiato e mi sarà purtroppo andata male... non so che dire..

Non sapete quanto darei per poter rimediare alle mie mancanze ...


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima ... ho controllato in vari modi, ma ho deciso di smettere per una serie di ragioni ...la prima che la cosa faceva male ad entrambi ... Causando a me uno stress, tensione e una ossessione, quasi, che poi riversavo su di lei. Ed andare avanti a controllare non sarebbe servito ... Come ho detto prima oramai credo di sentire il sentore di menzogna, da parte della moglie, a km di distanza... Credo. Nel caso non fosse così avrò rischiato e mi sarà purtroppo andata male... non so che dire..
> 
> *Non sapete quanto darei per poter rimediare alle mie mancanze ...*


Un giorno capirai che non sei stato tu la causa del tradimento di tua moglie....adesso certamente è troppo presto perché tu possa comprenderlo.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

E' anche un pò prestino perché tu smetta di controllare. 
Però continua a fidarti delle tue "antenne"....se sei simile a me, non sbagliano


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Un giorno capirai che non sei stato tu la causa del tradimento di tua moglie....adesso certamente è troppo presto perché tu possa comprenderlo.


La testa me lo dice anche adesso, il cuore no...

Resta comunque il fatto che averla fatta stare male in alcuni momenti e' per me un brutto ricordo ed una brutta sensazione. Non ce la faccio a non volerle bene


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima ... ho controllato in vari modi, ma ho deciso di smettere per una serie di ragioni ...la prima che la cosa faceva male ad entrambi ... Causando a me uno stress, tensione e una ossessione, quasi, che poi riversavo su di lei. Ed andare avanti a controllare non sarebbe servito ... Come ho detto prima oramai credo di sentire il sentore di menzogna, da parte della moglie, a km di distanza... *Credo. Nel caso non fosse così avrò rischiato e mi sarà purtroppo andata male... non so che dire..
> 
> *Non sapete quanto darei per poter rimediare alle mie mancanze ...



Nelle parole in grassetto si riconosce tutta la forza d'animo che non pensi di avere e che invece possiedi eccome.

Solo chi è forte sa farsi vulnerabile.

Ti ammiro sinceramente per questo.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La testa me lo dice anche adesso, il cuore no...
> 
> Resta comunque il fatto che *averla fatta stare male in alcuni momenti e' per me un brutto ricordo ed una brutta sensazione*. Non ce la faccio a non volerle bene


Quando hai sta brutta sensazione, ricordati un attimo la naturalezza con cui lei ti raccontava balle o quando negava anche l'evidenza più innegabile. 
Lei cosa ti dice quando parlate di questo? 
Scommetto che evita tentando di rigirare la cosa su di te.


----------



## ilnikko (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nelle parole in grassetto si riconosce tutta la forza d'animo che non pensi di avere e che invece possiedi eccome.
> 
> *Solo chi è forte sa farsi vulnerabile.
> 
> *Ti ammiro sinceramente per questo.


me la tatuo questa :up:


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quando hai sta brutta sensazione, ricordati un attimo la naturalezza con cui lei ti raccontava balle o quando negava anche l'evidenza più innegabile.
> Lei cosa ti dice quando parlate di questo?
> Scommetto che evita tentando di rigirare la cosa su di te.


Precisamente così


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nelle parole in grassetto si riconosce tutta la forza d'animo che non pensi di avere e che invece possiedi eccome.
> 
> Solo chi è forte sa farsi vulnerabile.
> 
> Ti ammiro sinceramente per questo.





ilnikko ha detto:


> me la tatuo questa :up:


Pure io!!! :up:


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Precisamente così


Non volevo dire che ne ero certo per non peccare di presunzione, ma la tua storia è molto simile alla mia e io ci sono già passato.

Se ti può consolare....starai meglio col tempo. E se dovessi prendere altre legnate dalla cara mogliettina, ti assicuro fanno sempre meno male.
Dovesse ricapitarmi ancora credo non batterei ciglio


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che ne ero certo per non peccare di presunzione, ma la tua storia è molto simile alla mia e io ci sono già passato.
> 
> Se ti può consolare....*starai meglio col tempo. E se dovessi prendere altre legnate dalla cara mogliettina, ti assicuro fanno sempre meno male*.
> Dovesse ricapitarmi ancora credo non batterei ciglio



Speriamo .... egoisitcamente parlando


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, sono ancora con lei.
> Dire che è un perfetto matrimonio sarebbe un'ipocrisia. Certamente ti posso dire che la convivenza è ottima, non ci sono musi lunghi o litigate e io non rivango quella storia da ormai quasi un anno. Sono stato chiaro con lei allora e le dissi che io non la trattenevo e se stava tanto male con me e voleva continuare a vedere l'altro poteva prendere su e andarsene....non lo ha fatto...
> Ovviamente l'altro non lo vede più.


Avevo fatto confusione tra te e ilnikko e mi sembravi contraddittorio. Bello leggere due epiloghi così diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nelle parole in grassetto si riconosce tutta la forza d'animo che non pensi di avere e che invece possiedi eccome.
> 
> Solo chi è forte sa farsi vulnerabile.
> 
> Ti ammiro sinceramente per questo.


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Non capisco tutto questo pessimismo per il caso di Beatl. Si tratta di un tradimento di due mesi. Fa star male ma due mesi non sono anni di bugie.


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La testa me lo dice anche adesso, il cuore no...
> 
> Resta comunque il fatto che averla fatta stare male in alcuni momenti e' per me un brutto ricordo ed una brutta sensazione. Non ce la faccio a non volerle bene


Fra te e eagle fate a gara a chi e' piu' maturo.
Entrambi provate per le vostre donne un affetto vero e profondo. Ed e' bello sentire che nelle vostre parole non si avverte ne' astio ne' voglia di "rivalsa" e siete tutto fuorche', "autoreferenziali".
E percio' sono convinta che col cavolo che loro vi molleranno


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Fra te e eagle fate a gara a chi e' piu' maturo.
> Entrambi provate per le vostre donne un affetto vero e profondo. Ed e' bello sentire che nelle vostre parole non si avverte ne' astio ne' voglia di "rivalsa" e siete tutto fuorche', "autoreferenziali".
> E percio' sono convinta che col cavolo che loro vi molleranno


Eh... dimentichi il Teorema.


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh... dimentichi il Teorema.


Ma alla loro eta' e con prole si spera che il Teorema non valga piu' 
Avere accanto un compagno buono, comprensivo e che si mette in discussione deve essere una sensazione magnifica...


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco tutto questo pessimismo per il caso di Beatl. Si tratta di un tradimento di due mesi. Fa star male ma due mesi non sono anni di bugie.


Io resto moderatamente pessimista ... Mia moglie ha qualcosa di strano che ancora non va, secondo me.. vedremo


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Fra te e eagle fate a gara a chi e' piu' maturo.
> Entrambi provate per le vostre donne un affetto vero e profondo. Ed e' bello sentire che nelle vostre parole non si avverte ne' astio ne' voglia di "rivalsa" e siete tutto fuorche', "autoreferenziali".
> E percio' sono convinta che col cavolo che loro vi molleranno


Ti confesso che i primi giorni dopo avere scoperto il tutto ero partito in quarta con l'idea di mandarla a quel paese e "fargliela pagare"... tutto ciò è durato 48 ore...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io resto moderatamente pessimista ... Mia moglie ha qualcosa di strano che ancora non va, secondo me.. vedremo


<e ci credo!! O pensi che sia una deficiente che mette in piedi un tradimento e poi di punto e in bianco finisce tutto?! Si è allontanata da te, si è avvicinata a un altro, si è allontanata da una certa sé e ora deve ricomporre e spiegarsi tutto, Mica facile. E mentre tu stai,  giustamente, male mica può scaricare i suoi tormenti su di te. Un po' di pazienza!


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco tutto questo pessimismo per il caso di Beatl. Si tratta di un tradimento di due mesi. Fa star male ma due mesi non sono anni di bugie.


Questa volta stranamente non sono d'accordo...2 mesi oppure anni...tradimento è e fa male uguale!!!Anche il  tradimento di una sola settimana basta a distruggere la coppia!!!


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Io resto moderatamente pessimista ... Mia moglie ha qualcosa di strano che ancora non va, secondo me.. vedremo


Sicuramente le sensazioni sono amplificate visto ciò che stai passando!ma non è detto che siano false ...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Questa volta stranamente non sono d'accordo...2 mesi oppure anni...tradimento è e fa male uguale!!!Anche il  tradimento di una sola settimana basta a distruggere la coppia!!!


Male fa sempre male, uguale no. Dicevo che se una persona tradisce per un tempo breve è più agevole la riconciliazione.


----------



## ilnikko (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo fatto confusione tra te e ilnikko e mi sembravi contraddittorio. Bello leggere due epiloghi così diversi.


eccolo...
anche io sono ancora a casa ma abbiamo (ho piu' che abbiamo...) deciso per la separazione. La scoperta è che il tradimento c'entra poco con questa decisione,o meglio,è stato la spinta finale.
fine ot


----------



## beatl (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Fra te e eagle fate a gara a chi e' piu' maturo.
> Entrambi provate per le vostre donne un affetto vero e profondo. Ed e' bello sentire che nelle vostre parole non si avverte ne' astio ne' voglia di "rivalsa" e siete tutto fuorche', "autoreferenziali".
> E percio' sono convinta che col cavolo che loro vi molleranno


Lo spero...tanto.


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2013)

questa me la ero persa.quindi mattia ha problemi perche' si e' innamorato di una donna, io, molto piu' vecchia di lui?minchia.Lo stigma dell uomo piu' giovane e' duro a morire. Dieci anni poi.comunque mi sono cadute le palle. Davvero. 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se hai appena scritto che Beatl ha problemi perché ha scelto una donna che ha 10 anni più di lui ? 43 vanno bene e 10 sono troppi?


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2013)

Verissimo, le dinamiche sono diverse lo dico e scrivo da sempre, ma dire che l uomo piu, giovane ha problemi swe sceglie una donna piu vecchia davvero non si puo, leggere.prima o poi ti sego i piedini del trono su cui stai seduta.immotivatamente a volte.e meno male che hai scritto che non ti accorgi dei tuoi modi assolutistici.Cosa a cui non credo.il mio egocentrismo a te fa una pippa proprio.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Maschio-femmina; femmina-maschio. Per me sono diversi. Non voglio dire che non possano esserci coppie in cui lei è più anziana di lui e che funzionano, lungi da me! Però non è uguale. Le dinamiche in gioco sono differenti in dipendenza dal sesso e anche dall'età. Un uomo di più di 60 anni non è un uomo intorno ai 40. Così, una giovanissima sui 20 non è una donna sui 50...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questa me la ero persa.quindi mattia ha problemi perche' si e' innamorato di una donna, io, molto piu' vecchia di lui?minchia.Lo stigma dell uomo piu' giovane e' duro a morire. Dieci anni poi.comunque mi sono cadute le palle. Davvero.


Grave che tu te le fossi persa. Queste differenze sulla base uomo che invecchia meglio  e donna che deve essere fresca non li sopporto.


----------



## beatl (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questa me la ero persa.quindi mattia ha problemi perche' si e' innamorato di una donna, io, molto piu' vecchia di lui?minchia.Lo stigma dell uomo piu' giovane e' duro a morire. Dieci anni poi.comunque mi sono cadute le palle. Davvero.



Ripeto ... la differenza di età e' contata MENO CHE 0 fra noi ... almeno ai miei occhi e secondo il mio vissuto. Anzi, credo che, al di la' di qualche ovvia battuta agli inizi, poi non ne abbiamo mai più parlato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ripeto ... la differenza di età e' contata MENO CHE 0 fra noi ... almeno ai miei occhi e secondo il mio vissuto. Anzi, credo che, al di la' di qualche ovvia battuta agli inizi, poi non ne abbiamo mai più parlato.


Non è che il non parlarne significhi che un problema non ci sia. Qualunque sia il problema, anche la differenza di stipendio, se non viene affrontato non vuol dire che non ci sia. Potrebbe non essere un problema per te ed esserlo per lei, oppure no. Può essere un problema anche avere la stessa età.


----------



## beatl (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che il non parlarne significhi che un problema non ci sia. Qualunque sia il problema, anche la differenza di stipendio, se non viene affrontato non vuol dire che non ci sia. Potrebbe non essere un problema per te ed esserlo per lei, oppure no. Può essere un problema anche avere la stessa età.



Anche questo e' vero, ma penso che se da parte sua ci fosse stato qualche problema in tale senso sarebbe affiorato qualcosa in questi 10 anni ... forse, ripeto. In questo periodo ho un po' poche certezze ..


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Anche questo e' vero, ma penso che se da parte sua ci fosse stato qualche problema in tale senso sarebbe affiorato qualcosa in questi 10 anni ... forse, ripeto. In questo periodo ho un po' poche certezze ..



Non mi pare il caso di allargare a macchia d'olio il campo delle preoccupazioni: ce ne sono già abbastanza sul tavolo.

In ogni caso, puoi sempre farle una domanda diretta sul tema. Se ti guarda come se fossi piovuto da Urano, direi che puoi accantonare la faccenda


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Anche questo e' vero, ma penso che se da parte sua ci fosse stato qualche problema in tale senso sarebbe affiorato qualcosa in questi 10 anni ... forse, ripeto. In questo periodo ho un po' poche certezze ..


Magari ORA (non dieci o 5 anni fa) si sente invecchiare o qualcuno ha buttato lì una frase velenosa che l'ha messa in crisi.


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ORA (non dieci o 5 anni fa) si sente invecchiare o qualcuno ha buttato lì una frase velenosa che l'ha messa in crisi.


Vero... non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vero... non ci avevo pensato.


E' risaputo che noi donne scrutiamo su di noi (e sulle altre per confronto-rassicurazione) inestetismi e segni di invecchiamento che magari gli uomini neppure notano. Ricordo di aver visto un bello spettacolo teatrale in cui un'attrice doveva girare per metà spettacolo in sottoveste. Conoscevo gli attori e mi raccontavano che lei era stata titubante ad accettare la parte per on esporre la sua cellulite. Regista e attori avevano risposto: "Quale cellulite?!"


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Verissimo, le dinamiche sono diverse lo dico e scrivo da sempre, ma dire che l uomo piu, giovane ha problemi swe sceglie una donna piu vecchia davvero non si puo, leggere.prima o poi ti sego i piedini del trono su cui stai seduta.immotivatamente a volte.e meno male che hai scritto che non ti accorgi dei tuoi modi assolutistici.Cosa a cui non credo.il mio egocentrismo a te fa una pippa proprio.


Madonna, Tebe! apa:

Il mio Grande Amore, quando è finita mi ha detto: "la sola cosa che mi rimprovero è che quando ci siamo messi insieme, siccome io ero molto più vecchio, non sono riuscito a credere che non saresti andata via, un giorno... E così, ho sempre un po' frenato". Va bene così? E' meno regale e presuntuoso? 

Il punto sai qual è? Non è che io sto su un trono, è che qui o intervieni pochissimo, oppure se lo fai spesso bisogna che ti smutandi prima o poi sulle tue personali questioni, se no non sei degno. L'alternativa è diventare un "personaggio", che almeno fa colore o romanzetto.


----------



## beatl (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ORA (non dieci o 5 anni fa) si sente invecchiare o qualcuno ha buttato lì una frase velenosa che l'ha messa in crisi.





Leda ha detto:


> Vero... non ci avevo pensato.



Uhmmm potrebbe essere così, cmq il discorso verterebbe sul tempo che passa e non sulla differenza fra noi...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Uhmmm potrebbe essere così, cmq il discorso verterebbe sul tempo che passa e non sulla differenza fra noi...


Potrebbe essere in rapporto oppure no.


----------



## sheldon (26 Luglio 2013)

*Ti stai arrampicando sui vetri*

per giustificarla,adesso anche la differenza di eta' e lei che si sente vecchia,scrivi anche :_Non sapete quanto darei per poter rimediare alle mie mancanze ..._,ma quali tue mancanze,si non sarai perfetto,ma in confronto a lei sei MariaTeresa.
Poi un amante,poi l'altro,poi le bugie,poi 6 anni..........
Beati la verita' è una sola,lei non è e non è mai stata quella che tu pensi sia.
Aveva ragione la tua amica che ti aveva messo in guardia,probabilmente lei sapeva qualcosa e ti aveva dato l'imbeccata,ma tu come adesso,non sei andato fino in fondo,non le hai chiesto di specificare,di chiarire quella frase.
Adesso ok il figlio,peraltro adolescente,ma dopo tutte le prove,le fotografie,i filmati,le palle che ti ha detto,spiace dirlo,cosa vuoi salvare?Lei magari prova anche affetto per te,ma non le basti,è,penso da sempre,abituata ad avere seconde/terze persone,ce ne sono tante di donne e di uomini cosi'.
Sei giovane,eserciti una bella ed importante professione,hai un figlio "grande",pensi di andare avanti ancora per tanto a soffrire?Perchè con lei sara' sempre cosi',questo lo sai,non smettera' mai,ce l'ha nel DNA,non sei tu che hai colpe,lo farebbe anche con Pino,con Tizio o con Caio.
SEPARATI,questa è l'unica cosa che devi fare e per carita' sempre meglio che una cosa cosi' non succeda,ma nella vita c'è di peggio ....e tu per primo dovresti saperlo.
Non credo ci sia un uomo o una donna sul forum che nella tua situazione non sarebbe gia' fuori casa.
Vedrai che poi una normale non sara' per niente difficile trovarla,frequentare tuo figlio,ricostruirsi una vita.


----------



## devastata (26 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Se ci riuscirai fammi sapere come hi fatto,io farò lo stesso con te


E' impossibile, ed è la cosa che più mi innervosisce perchè non posso incolpare altri. Dormivo. Punto.


----------



## devastata (26 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Questa volta stranamente non sono d'accordo...2 mesi oppure anni...tradimento è e fa male uguale!!!Anche il  tradimento di una sola settimana basta a distruggere la coppia!!!



Però non è la stessa cosa. Una settimana della tua vita la puoi ricostruire, ed in ogni caso si è trattato di pochi giorni, quando si parla di anni non riesci più a ricordare dov'eri, cosa facevi, dov'era lui, cosa ti diceva, niente di niente se non pochi particolari, e fa molto molto molto più male. Se poi i tradimenti sono più d'uno, beh, diventa impossibile perdonare. Puoi continuare a starci insieme per mille cause diverse, ma non lo riconosci.


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Però non è la stessa cosa. Una settimana della tua vita la puoi ricostruire, ed in ogni caso si è trattato di pochi giorni, quando si parla di anni non riesci più a ricordare dov'eri, cosa facevi, dov'era lui, cosa ti diceva, niente di niente se non pochi particolari, e fa molto molto molto più male. Se poi i tradimenti sono più d'uno, beh, diventa impossibile perdonare. Puoi continuare a starci insieme per mille cause diverse, ma non lo riconosci.



E' vero, non lo riconosci, capita che ti chiedi chi è quello sconosciuto che ti dorme accanto nel letto...
Non è una bella sensazione...
Anche nel caso di tradimenti molto vecchi, se sono più d'uno, il dolore è lo stesso e così la mortificazione.
Siamo messe proprio bene, non c'è che dire...


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, non lo riconosci, capita che ti chiedi chi è quello sconosciuto che ti dorme accanto nel letto...*tradimenti molto vecchi*, se sono più d'uno, il dolore è lo stesso e così la mortificazione.
> Siamo messe proprio bene, non c'è che
> Non è una bella sensazione...
> Anche nel caso di dire...


Servirebbe la sfera di cristallo per sapere tutto del loro passato.

Prendere o lasciare, non ci sono altre soluzioni, solo la bilancia. 

L'ago della mia, se usassi la logica, penderebbe tutta sul lasciare.


----------



## beatl (27 Luglio 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> per giustificarla,adesso anche la differenza di eta' e lei che si sente vecchia,scrivi anche :_Non sapete quanto darei per poter rimediare alle mie mancanze ..._,ma quali tue mancanze,si non sarai perfetto,ma in confronto a lei sei MariaTeresa.
> Poi un amante,poi l'altro,poi le bugie,poi 6 anni..........
> Beati la verita' è una sola,lei non è e non è mai stata quella che tu pensi sia.
> Aveva ragione la tua amica che ti aveva messo in guardia,probabilmente lei sapeva qualcosa e ti aveva dato l'imbeccata,ma tu come adesso,non sei andato fino in fondo,non le hai chiesto di specificare,di chiarire quella frase.
> ...


Credo lei non mi ami più..


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Servirebbe la sfera di cristallo per sapere tutto del loro passato.
> 
> Prendere o lasciare, non ci sono altre soluzioni, solo la bilancia.
> 
> L'ago della mia, se usassi la logica, penderebbe tutta sul lasciare.




Ma io ne so già anche troppo...solo che non è scontato che dalla conoscenza si passi all'accettazione e all'accantonamento automatico dei vari eventi.
Non funziona proprio così con le ferite nell'animo...


----------



## eagle (27 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Credo lei non mi ami più..


Beatl, vattene al mare questo fine settimana. Te lo assicuro, ti sentirai meglio.


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io ne so già anche troppo...solo che non è scontato che dalla conoscenza si passi all'accettazione e all'accantonamento automatico dei vari eventi.
> Non funziona proprio così con le ferite nell'animo...


Infatti, è proprio scoprendo  di chi credevamo di conoscere, e ci ha tradito, che può indurre a lasciare e restare finalmente sole.


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' impossibile, ed è la cosa che più mi innervosisce perchè non posso incolpare altri. Dormivo. Punto.


Esatto...non abbiamo scuse!!!Ghrrrr!!!!


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Però non è la stessa cosa. Una settimana della tua vita la puoi ricostruire, ed in ogni caso si è trattato di pochi giorni, quando si parla di anni non riesci più a ricordare dov'eri, cosa facevi, dov'era lui, cosa ti diceva, niente di niente se non pochi particolari, e fa molto molto molto più male. Se poi i tradimenti sono più d'uno, beh, diventa impossibile perdonare. Puoi continuare a starci insieme per mille cause diverse, ma non lo riconosci.


:up: vero!Non essendoci passata probabilmente non capisco la differenza..


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, è proprio scoprendo  di chi credevamo di conoscere, e ci ha tradito, che ci si trovi costretti a lasciare.


*Costretti a lasciare*,esatto...quando ho saputo e pensavo di mollarlo mi ripetevo"Guarda in che situazione mi ha infilato,guarda cosa mi costringe a fare"!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2013)

Un tradito deve fare quello che si sente. Possiamo dire cosa abbiamo fatto noi. In base alle varie scelte e conseguenze sceglierà seguendo il suo cuore e in base alle scelte del traditore.


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tradito deve fare quello che si sente. Possiamo dire cosa abbiamo fatto noi. In base alle varie scelte e conseguenze sceglierà seguendo il suo cuore e in base alle scelte del traditore.



A volte non basta seguire il tuo cuore, se ti rendi conto che tutta la tua vita vicino a lui è stata una truffa, non hai molta scelta. A meno che non inventino una pillola per dimenticare. E' comodo per i traditori, dopo che se la sono spassata di nascosto per una vita intera, arrivati all'età dell'andropausa, con problemi di salute di ogni genere, tornare agnellini.


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> :up: vero!Non essendoci passata probabilmente non capisco la differenza..


E' molta, sei stata fortunata a non inciamparci. Quello di tuo marito in confronto è stato un brutto scherzo finito bene, l'importante è che ora fili dritto. Devi ringraziare la tua amica, non lui.


----------



## beatl (27 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Beatl, vattene al mare questo fine settimana. Te lo assicuro, ti sentirai meglio.


Molto saggio, come sempre ... io invece mi ritrovo molto "impreparato" in questa situazione, molto... 
Cmq il mare mi farà bene, spero.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Luglio 2013)

*R: Non avrei mai creduto*



beatl ha detto:


> Credo lei non mi ami più..


Tu adesso devi pensare a te....non a lei. So che non è facile e io stesso a 2 mesi non riuscivo a farlo...però tutti me lo dicevano e avevano ragione


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Molto saggio, come sempre ... io invece mi ritrovo molto "impreparato" in questa situazione, molto...
> Cmq il mare mi farà bene, spero.


Beati, scegli un bel posto e scappa.

Sto scrivendo da una veranda ombreggiata affacciata su un mare incantevole, devo dire che si, un posto che merita rilassa e attutisce quasi annullandoli  i cattivi pensieri. Il vento che arriva dal mare, il verde della macchia mediterranea, il blu intenso del mare dai mille colori, il rumore delle onde,  rinfranca corpo e anima. 

Certo, il massimo della vita sarebbe dividere con chi ami questo paradiso. Nell'impossibilità accontentiamoci.


----------



## beatl (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Beati, scegli un bel posto e scappa.
> 
> Sto scrivendo da una veranda ombreggiata affacciata su un mare incantevole, devo dire che si, un posto che merita rilassa e attutisce quasi annullandoli  i cattivi pensieri. Il vento che arriva dal mare, il verde della macchia mediterranea, il blu intenso del mare dai mille colori, il rumore delle onde,  rinfranca corpo e anima.
> 
> Certo, il massimo della vita sarebbe dividere con chi ami questo paradiso. Nell'impossibilità accontentiamoci.


Oggi è il nostro anniversario .. 


ma il mare e' bello ugualmente


----------



## beatl (27 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu adesso devi pensare a te....non a lei. So che non è facile e io stesso a 2 mesi non riuscivo a farlo...però tutti me lo dicevano e avevano ragione


Lo immagino, lo so, anche qui tutti me lo dicono ... spero di riuscirci presto, perché così è proprio non vita


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Oggi è il nostro anniversario ..
> 
> 
> ma il mare e' bello ugualmente


Purtroppo non possiamo tornare indietro, non pensiamoci, compleanni, anniversari, ricorrenze varie andrebbero cancellati dal calendario.


----------



## Diletta (28 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Purtroppo non possiamo tornare indietro, non pensiamoci, compleanni, anniversari, ricorrenze varie andrebbero cancellati dal calendario.



Ma allora non è proprio più vita...
Cancellare questo, difendersi da quello, per non parlare dei pensieri insani che entrano con prepotenza nella mente e vanno combattuti e vinti...
Che fatica....!!!:unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (28 Luglio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ancora con ste differenze tra maschi e femmine?? :mrgreen:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, non è comunque tutto rose e fiori eh...o meglio, siamo un'ottima famiglia...ma non siamo più una coppia...e non per mio volere.





...mi era sfuggita la tua risposta.
Cosa intendi che non siete più una coppia? E' perché non la percepisci più tu come tale o avete proprio un'altra impostazione familiare, tipo mi viene in mente essere come coinquilini della stessa abitazione...


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Beati, scegli un bel posto e scappa.
> 
> Sto scrivendo da una veranda ombreggiata affacciata su un mare incantevole, devo dire che si, un posto che merita rilassa e attutisce quasi annullandoli  i cattivi pensieri. Il vento che arriva dal mare, il verde della macchia mediterranea, il blu intenso del mare dai mille colori, il rumore delle onde,  rinfranca corpo e anima.
> 
> Certo, il massimo della vita sarebbe dividere con chi ami questo paradiso. Nell'impossibilità accontentiamoci.


senti lì... beata te!!! :bravooo:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> senti lì... beata te!!! :bravooo:



:yes:


----------



## beatl (29 Luglio 2013)

Ieri è stata una giornata stranissima ... lei mi si è riavvicinata, come prima, più di prima... siamo stati insieme tutta domenica, complice l'assenza del fligliolo ... poi siamo usciti a cena. Da tempo che non vivevamo una domenica così.. abbiamo anche parlato, nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.. è successo quello che è successo, i motivi veri boh.. non si sanno.. non ci sono, solite storie insomma.

Vedremo.. oggi lei è uscita con amica per un paio di commissioni.. io non controllo, non voglio controllare.. ma la voglia è tanta e l'ansia pure..


----------



## devastata (29 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non è proprio più vita...
> Cancellare questo, difendersi da quello, per non parlare dei pensieri insani che entrano con prepotenza nella mente e vanno combattuti e vinti...
> Che fatica....!!!:unhappy:


E' una vita diversa da come l'abbiamo vissuta 'fino al giorno prima', prendere o lasciare.


----------



## beatl (1 Agosto 2013)

Gli ultimi giorni stanno scorrendo abbastanza tranquilli .. io mi fido poco.. ma vedo lei cambiata, in meglio ..
paradossalmente sono i giorni migliori da alcuni anni a questa parte, quelli in cui paliamo, facciamo cose assieme...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Gli ultimi giorni stanno scorrendo abbastanza tranquilli .. io mi fido poco.. ma vedo lei cambiata, in meglio ..
> paradossalmente sono i giorni migliori da alcuni anni a questa parte, quelli in cui paliamo, facciamo cose assieme...


----------



## beatl (6 Agosto 2013)

Utlima settimana "tranquilla" .. lei mi sta molto vicino, probabilmente più di quanto il suo carattere la porterebbe a fare ma vedo, per alcuni versi, la volontà di recuperare. Io alterno momenti di "normalità" a momenti in cui ho pessimi pensieri che passano per la testa..
Insieme stiamo tentando di uscirne fuori ... spero solo sia la verità, più di così non posso fare.

Autocritica (che NON giustifica i suoi comportamenti, ma sono una prospettiva ed un modo di veder quanto avvenuto, modo di vedere che nelle prime settimane, accecato dal dolore, non potevo comprendere): guardando le due ultime settimane abbiamo fatto, adesso, più cose insieme che negli ultimi due anni, probabilmente .. lo so che la vita è dura e che ci sono tatniimpegni, lavoro figli ecc ecc, ma forse tutto questo aveva mi aveva portato a considerare tutto scontato ed immutabile .... mea culpa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Utlima settimana "tranquilla" .. lei mi sta molto vicino, probabilmente più di quanto il suo carattere la porterebbe a fare ma vedo, per alcuni versi, la volontà di recuperare. Io alterno momenti di "normalità" a momenti in cui ho pessimi pensieri che passano per la testa..
> Insieme stiamo tentando di uscirne fuori ... spero solo sia la verità, più di così non posso fare.
> 
> Autocritica (che NON giustifica i suoi comportamenti, ma sono una prospettiva ed un modo di veder quanto avvenuto, modo di vedere che nelle prime settimane, accecato dal dolore, non potevo comprendere): guardando le due ultime settimane abbiamo fatto, adesso, più cose insieme che negli ultimi due anni, probabilmente .. lo so che la vita è dura e che ci sono tatniimpegni, lavoro figli ecc ecc, ma forse tutto questo aveva mi aveva portato a considerare tutto scontato ed immutabile .... mea culpa.


Però valeva per entrambi.


----------



## beatl (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però valeva per entrambi.


in linea di principio si .. poi all'atto pratico io vivevo le cose in un modo, lei magari le sentiva in modo differente e questo (ripeto lungi da me giustificare.. cerco solo di capire e fare tesoro dei miei eventuali errori) potrebbe aver contribuito al suo stato di disagio.
Comunque ogni cosa, lasciata a sè stessa, va a farsi benedire .. anche una coppia ed un matrimonio...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> in linea di principio si .. poi all'atto pratico io vivevo le cose in un modo, lei magari le sentiva in modo differente e questo (ripeto lungi da me giustificare.. cerco solo di capire e fare tesoro dei miei eventuali errori) potrebbe aver contribuito al suo stato di disagio.
> Comunque ogni cosa, lasciata a sè stessa, va a farsi benedire .. anche una coppia ed un matrimonio...


Condivido.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

è come se zoccola fosse la rappresentazione di quello che un maschio vorrebbe a letto, che non è affatto una brutta cosa ...ma
passionale da meglio l'idea di una sessualità libera da forzature di genere
che ho detto



ops ho sbagliato tred


----------



## beatl (8 Agosto 2013)

Oggi è davvero una giornataccia ... non è successo nulla, lei alterna momenti di benessere a momenti in cui è un po' cupa e pensierosa (ma questo è parte di lei e del suo carattere da sempre) .. ma non sta facendo nulla, cioè stiamo vivendo normalmente.. nessun contatto esterno.
Io stamane sono agitato, triste .. nella mente i soliti pensieri del tradimento subito ... bah..
Spero non sia una spia di allarme ...


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Oggi è davvero una giornataccia ... non è successo nulla, lei alterna momenti di benessere a momenti in cui è un po' cupa e pensierosa (ma questo è parte di lei e del suo carattere da sempre) .. ma non sta facendo nulla, cioè stiamo vivendo normalmente.. nessun contatto esterno.
> Io stamane sono agitato, triste .. nella mente i soliti pensieri del tradimento subito ... bah..
> Spero non sia una spia di allarme ...


Ma le controlli ancora il cellulae?


----------



## beatl (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma le controlli ancora il cellulae?



No, è lei che mi chiama e non trova più scuse per uscire. Io ho smesso di controllare da un po' oramai


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No, è lei che mi chiama e non trova più scuse per uscire. Io ho smesso di controllare da un po' oramai


Hai fatto bene.


----------



## beatl (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene.


Dici? in linea di principio ed in termini di correttezza sono d'accordo con te ... in termini puramente egoistici ed utilitaristici .. non so.. forse no. Comunque la scelta è fatta ed ora mi interessa cercare di costruire, non distruggere. Spero che dall'altra parte sia lo stesso..


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Dici? in linea di principio ed in termini di correttezza sono d'accordo con te ... in termini puramente egoistici ed utilitaristici .. non so.. forse no. Comunque la scelta è fatta ed ora mi interessa cercare di costruire, non distruggere. Spero che dall'altra parte sia lo stesso..


Hai fatto bene per diversi motivi.
Primo che il controllo può sfociare in ossessione. 
Secondo, perchè non vivresti più...sempre con l'ansia di vedere cosa fa e a chi scrive. 
Terzo...se ti becca che hai fatto una cosa del genere ti denuncia. E non si scherza con queste cose


----------



## beatl (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene per diversi motivi.
> Primo che il controllo può sfociare in ossessione.
> Secondo, perchè non vivresti più...sempre con l'ansia di vedere cosa fa e a chi scrive.
> Terzo...se ti becca che hai fatto una cosa del genere ti denuncia. E non si scherza con queste cose


Certo.. tutte buone motivazioni.
ma ho la testa piena di dubbi e domande, che non mi fanno essere sereno. Cosa fa.. a chi parla...cosa ha in mente di fare. Non so cosa dire... sembra che attualmente sia per me impossibile ridare fiducia sincera, per carità posso andare avanti e sperare che questo riaccada, ma per ora non è così


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Certo.. tutte buone motivazioni.
> ma ho la testa piena di dubbi e domande, che non mi fanno essere sereno. Cosa fa.. a chi parla...cosa ha in mente di fare. Non so cosa dire... sembra che attualmente sia per me impossibile ridare fiducia sincera, per carità posso andare avanti e sperare che questo riaccada, ma per ora non è così


Ma tu le hai detto che avevi "controllato"?


----------



## beatl (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu le hai detto che avevi "controllato"?



Si glielo ho detto, così come dell'investigatore


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si glielo ho detto, così come dell'investigatore


Quindi ora controllare sarebbe inutile, se volesse ingannarti userebbe altri metodi. Fidati. Guardala negli occhi e diglielo.


----------



## Niko74 (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ora controllare sarebbe inutile, se volesse ingannarti userebbe altri metodi. Fidati. Guardala negli occhi e diglielo.


Cioè? Potrebbe usare metodi oer evitare un investigatore? Personalmente ne dubito.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè? Potrebbe usare metodi oer evitare un investigatore? Personalmente ne dubito.


E non guardarla negli occhi che t'incantesima...la strega....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè? Potrebbe usare metodi oer evitare un investigatore? Personalmente ne dubito.


Non credo che Beatl (o chiunque altro) sia in grado di pagare un investigatore per sempre. Un investigatore viene assunto dopo che ci sono stati dubbi e altre prove. Come insegna l'illustre Lothar, basta avere un cellulare segreto, conservato in un posto sicuro per tenere contatti e inventarsi impegni periodici è possibile a chiunque. O ci si fida o no.


----------



## Niko74 (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che Beatl (o chiunque altro) sia in grado di pagare un investigatore per sempre. Un investigatore viene assunto dopo che ci sono stati dubbi e altre prove. Come insegna l'illustre Lothar, basta avere un cellulare segreto, conservato in un posto sicuro per tenere contatti e inventarsi impegni periodici è possibile a chiunque. O ci si fida o no.


"O ci si fida o no" è una frase ovvia. 
Il cellulare segreto non è una certezza di non essere scoperti soprattutto dopo che uno ha già il sospetto.
L'investigatore non costa poi così tanto se vai a colpo sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> "O ci si fida o no" è una frase ovvia.
> Il cellulare segreto non è una certezza di non essere scoperti soprattutto dopo che uno ha già il sospetto.
> L'investigatore non costa poi così tanto  *se vai a colpo sicuro*.


Se vai a colpo sicuro, altrimenti tenere sotto controllo una persona a tempo pieno è una follia. Mi sembra anche una follia stare con una persona di cui non ci si fida. Non è così ovvio. C'è chi teorizza che non si fida ma per evitare la solitudine trova che vada bene lo stesso.


----------



## Diletta (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vai a colpo sicuro, altrimenti tenere sotto controllo una persona a tempo pieno è una follia.* Mi sembra anche una follia stare con una persona di cui non ci si fida. Non è così ovvio. C'è chi teorizza che non si fida ma per evitare la solitudine trova che vada bene lo stesso.*




E' una follia per te Brunetta, ma può essere il male minore nella situazione che hai scritto subito dopo...
Compromessi, salvare il salvabile, meno peggio...
Tutte gran brutte e tristi parole, che sono all'ordine del giorno in questi casi.


----------



## beatl (9 Agosto 2013)

Sono nella situazione un po' paradossale nella quale non mi fido più ciecamente come prima (forse ciecamente è la parola più giusta), ma non mi va più di controllare, per tutta una serie di motivi tra cui il fatto che continuando a controllare non si vive più e vorrei tanto poter tornare, invece, a fidarmi di lei .. bah non so cosa dire...
Lei mi dice di stare tranquillo, ma verba volant, si sa


----------



## Diletta (9 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Sono nella situazione un po' paradossale nella quale non mi fido più ciecamente come prima (forse ciecamente è la parola più giusta), ma non mi va più di controllare, per tutta una serie di motivi tra cui il fatto che continuando a controllare non si vive più e vorrei tanto poter tornare, invece, a fidarmi di lei .. bah non so cosa dire...
> Lei mi dice di stare tranquillo, ma verba volant, si sa




...ovvio che lo dice, lo dicono tutti!
Ma può essere vero e bisognerebbe dar loro credito.
Il controllo è inutile perché ora sarebbero, in caso, molto più attenti...
E poi è snervante e molto ansiogeno, no, non fanno per me queste cose e l'ho dovute fare mio malgrado...obbligata a ciò.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' una follia per te Brunetta, ma può essere il male minore nella situazione che hai scritto subito dopo...
> Compromessi, salvare il salvabile, meno peggio...
> Tutte gran brutte e tristi parole, che sono all'ordine del giorno in questi casi.


Non parlo di un dubbio che forse si aveva erroneamente abbandonato e che poteva far anche sentire l'altro scontato, intendo proprio mancanza di fiducia perché lo si ritiene capace di tutto. Uno di cui non ci si fida non lo si stima, come si può amarlo?


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non parlo di un dubbio che forse si aveva erroneamente abbandonato e che poteva far anche sentire l'altro scontato, intendo proprio mancanza di fiducia perché lo si ritiene capace di tutto. *Uno di cui non ci si fida non lo si stima*, come si può amarlo?


Ciao Brunetta,

in effetti ... sono pilastri portanti, quando si parla di questo sentimento. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non parlo di un dubbio che forse si aveva erroneamente abbandonato e che poteva far anche sentire l'altro scontato, intendo proprio mancanza di fiducia perché lo si ritiene capace di tutto. Uno di cui non ci si fida non lo si stima, come si può amarlo?


In effetti se manca la fiducia ... Si perde lentamente ogni sentimento


----------



## tesla (10 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti se manca la fiducia ... Si perde lentamente ogni sentimento


io una gran fiducia non l'ho mai avuta in tre anni, diciamo che avevo più speranza che non facesse niente di quello che temevo e che i miei sensi di ragno mi segnalavano disperatamente.
ma era un continuo sbattermi in faccia l'evidenza (con atteggiamenti ambigui,  frasi) che prima o poi me l'avrebbe fatta. 
eppure tutti mi dicevano che se non avevo fiducia ed ero gelosa, voleva dire che non l'amavo 
io non ho mai amato nessuno come lei, quindi che razza di teoria è "se sei geloso non ami"? 
essere geloso non è mica sempre un  atteggiamento ottuso, è anche una reazione sensata e istintiva all'atteggiamento ambivalente del partner.
sarebbe come dire che la moglie di lothar non lo ama veramente perchè è gelosa (a ragion veduta).
ma ritorniamo a bomba sulla tua frase, chiudo la divagazione: se manca la fiducia secondo me si continua ad amare, follemente e insensatamente, quasi con disperazione, ci si aggrappa in modo feroce a quello che si ha.
poi ci si snerva, si impazzisce lentamente e alla fine succede qualcosa (vedi un tradimento) che ci conferma tutti i dubbi e ci si incammina su un lungo calvario.
in quel calvario si perde ogni sentimento e, almeno nel mio caso, non si riesce più a guardare la persona amata con gli stessi occhi. si ama, forse, ma si frappone continuamente un'immagine crudissima a strappare il velo dell'illusione.
è un po' come se essere innamorati ci mettesse delle lenti colorate, una volta rotte quelle, amare totalmente è impossibile (per me).


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io una gran fiducia non l'ho mai avuta in tre anni, diciamo che avevo più speranza che non facesse niente di quello che temevo e che i miei sensi di ragno mi segnalavano disperatamente.
> ma era un continuo sbattermi in faccia l'evidenza (con atteggiamenti ambigui,  frasi) che prima o poi me l'avrebbe fatta.
> eppure tutti mi dicevano che se non avevo fiducia ed ero gelosa, voleva dire che non l'amavo
> io non ho mai amato nessuno come lei, quindi che razza di teoria è "se sei geloso non ami"?
> ...


Hai esplicitato quello che intendevo: il percorso dal dubbio con una gelosia di chi tiene a una persona, a quella di chi intuisce che qualcosa non quadra, alle certezze, disillusioni e poi delusioni e una mancanza di fiducia che assomiglia al disprezzo per non essere quel che credevamo fosse (per colpa di entrambi, delle bugie o dell'amore) e quindi il vedere quella persona estranea in tutti sensi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io una gran fiducia non l'ho mai avuta in tre anni, diciamo che avevo più speranza che non facesse niente di quello che temevo e che i miei sensi di ragno mi segnalavano disperatamente.
> ma era un continuo sbattermi in faccia l'evidenza (con atteggiamenti ambigui,  frasi) che prima o poi me l'avrebbe fatta.
> eppure tutti mi dicevano che se non avevo fiducia ed ero gelosa, voleva dire che non l'amavo
> io non ho mai amato nessuno come lei, quindi che razza di teoria è "se sei geloso non ami"?
> ...


Se siamo gelosi un buon 50% è colpa dell'altro che istiga no?
Che ci dà motivo per pensare in un certo modo.
Vero sai?
Rotte quelle lenti...
Dio sia lodato che vediamo le cose come sono in realtà.
E ci tocca prenderne atto, nostro malgrado!

Vero amare insensatamente...


----------



## Diletta (10 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io una gran fiducia non l'ho mai avuta in tre anni, diciamo che avevo più speranza che non facesse niente di quello che temevo e che i miei sensi di ragno mi segnalavano disperatamente.
> ma era un continuo sbattermi in faccia l'evidenza (con atteggiamenti ambigui,  frasi) che prima o poi me l'avrebbe fatta.
> eppure tutti mi dicevano che se non avevo fiducia ed ero gelosa, voleva dire che non l'amavo
> io non ho mai amato nessuno come lei, quindi che razza di teoria è "se sei geloso non ami"?
> ...




Bellissimo post che condivido! 
E concludo dicendo:
"beata chi si disseta alla tua fonte...":up:


----------



## Diletta (10 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai esplicitato quello che intendevo: il percorso dal dubbio con una gelosia di chi tiene a una persona, a quella di chi intuisce che qualcosa non quadra, alle certezze, disillusioni e poi delusioni e una mancanza di fiducia che assomiglia al disprezzo per non essere quel che credevamo fosse (per colpa di entrambi, delle bugie o dell'amore) e* quindi il vedere quella persona estranea in tutti sensi.*




Anche se la vediamo estranea la si continua ad amare, pur in modo diverso...o quanto meno, a me sta succedendo questo.


----------



## Diletta (10 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se siamo gelosi un buon 50% è colpa dell'altro che istiga no?
> Che ci dà motivo per pensare in un certo modo.
> Vero sai?
> Rotte quelle lenti...
> ...




Verissimo Conte!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Verissimo Conte!:up:


Sto pensando al volemose bene dello zio Busco...

A volte sai nel matrimonio suona così...
Volemose bene perchè coparla/o non se pole.

Copare sta per accoppare uccidere no?

Così capitano i giorni in cui dici maledetta la volta che ti ho incontrato
e altri in cui dici...ben dai tutto sommato...non è poi così malaccio no?

Ma quando trovo il vero amore te lo dico eh?

Ma ti assicuro Diletta che se ti farai una storia con me...
Il risultato sarà...

" Ma porca troia, povera la moglie del conte eh? Meglio mio marito eh?...E io che pensavo che il Conte sarebbe stato diverso...vero diverso si...ma terribilmente peggio di ogni altro uomo eh?"

Ecco il mio ruolo nella vita delle donne...
Farle subito ritornare di corsa e convintissime al loro marito no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (11 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto pensando al volemose bene dello zio Busco...
> 
> A volte sai nel matrimonio suona così...
> Volemose bene perchè coparla/o non se pole.
> ...



...ma perché il tuo ruolo funzioni dovrei avere una storia lunghetta con te perché si sa che all'inizio si fa di tutto per mostrarsi al meglio e non credo che tu faresti diversamente.
Quindi, come si fa? 

Non dirmi che non hai mai trovato il vero amore, che non l'hai mai sentito scorrere in tutte le tue vene...
Forse semplicemente non ricordi...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma perché il tuo ruolo funzioni dovrei avere una storia lunghetta con te perché si sa che all'inizio si fa di tutto per mostrarsi al meglio e non credo che tu faresti diversamente.
> Quindi, come si fa?
> 
> Non dirmi che non hai mai trovato il vero amore, che non l'hai mai sentito scorrere in tutte le tue vene...
> Forse semplicemente non ricordi...


Devo essere sincero?
Sincerissimo?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma perché il tuo ruolo funzioni dovrei avere una storia lunghetta con te perché si sa che all'inizio si fa di tutto per mostrarsi al meglio e non credo che tu faresti diversamente.
> Quindi, come si fa?
> 
> Non dirmi che non hai mai trovato il vero amore, che non l'hai mai sentito scorrere in tutte le tue vene...
> Forse semplicemente non ricordi...


Allora siccome con le storie lunghette va sempre a finire che poi vengo accusato di essere doppio perchè solo alla fine rivelo il mio vero volto, e mi costa una fatica immane, ciclopica mostrarmi al meglio...Ho optato per il rito abbreviato.
Salto la parte no?
E mi sforzo, il che mi viene facilissimo, ad essere esattamente così come sono no?

Tanto il peggio che può accadermi è che tu fugga da me...

Veniamo al tanto blasonato vero amore.

Sai che cosa mi è capitato a me?
Di dare un valore sbagliato alle cose.

Per cui sto molto attento alle mie valutazioni.

Sono SICURISSIMO di questo.
Quella roba là che mi è scorsa per le vene non era AMORE, ma solo PASSIONE...
E il mio guaio colossale è che se io mi appassiono di una cosa mi ci ficco dentro con tutto me stesso...

Solo retrospettivamente io posso dirti...
Ah ma allora...ah ma casso...
Ma quella persona là...ehm...ah ma allora si è comportata così con me...
Per il semplice fatto che mi voleva bene!
Ah ecco porco casso che cos'era l'amore...

E io da mona l'ho scambiato con un sacco di cose che non valgono niente...

DIletta quante volte io come Pinocchio ho affidato le monete di mangiafuoco al gatto e alla volpe...

E sono stato là sotto l'albero ad aspettare che l'albero facesse le monete no?

Ho solo imparato a stare più attento
perchè mentre è facile sgamare e giocarci l'affetto interessato...
è molto difficile sgamare l'affetto sincero...

ma se ti giochi quello...ehm sei un uomo perduto!

Quando ehm...
Il nostro marito o la nostra moglie 
si è fottutto quella affezione che proviamo per loro...

Sono perduti...

Ma il guaio è che ci perdiamo pure noi...

Ecco perchè le proviamo tutte, ma davvero tutte per fare andare bene le robe...


----------



## beatl (13 Agosto 2013)

Mi accorgo che i giorni passano .. ma dopo 2 settimane di "anestesia" sentimentale, successive al fatto che lei ha troncato i suoi rapporti extraconiugali, non sto affatto bene. Millemila pensieri, dubbi .. per carità lei è apparentemente molto cambiata .. ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che lei, ora, stia con me solo per il figlio e la situazione contingente, nonostante a parole spergiuri il contrario.

Se mi chiedete da dove derivi tale convinzione onestamente non so rispondervi .. è una "sensazione" più che convinzione. E comunque è un brutto vivere.


----------



## eagle (13 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mi accorgo che i giorni passano .. ma dopo 2 settimane di "anestesia" sentimentale, successive al fatto che lei ha troncato i suoi rapporti extraconiugali, non sto affatto bene. Millemila pensieri, dubbi .. per carità lei è apparentemente molto cambiata .. ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che lei, ora, stia con me solo per il figlio e la situazione contingente, nonostante a parole spergiuri il contrario.Se mi chiedete da dove derivi tale convinzione onestamente non so rispondervi .. è una "sensazione" più che convinzione. E comunque è un brutto vivere.


Caro Beatl, conosco bene quelle sensazioni. La mia signora e' stata molto più' sincera, me lo ha detto in faccia che vuole rimanere con me solo per i figli. Poi sta a noi decidere se accettare o meno. Io per adesso propendo per il meno ma il mio consiglio e' sempre di lasciar sedimentare la rabbia ed evitare azioni affrettate. Per separarci c'e' sempre tempo


----------



## Niko74 (14 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mi accorgo che i giorni passano .. ma dopo 2 settimane di "anestesia" sentimentale, successive al fatto che lei ha troncato i suoi rapporti extraconiugali, non sto affatto bene. Millemila pensieri, dubbi .. per carità lei è apparentemente molto cambiata .. ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che lei, ora, stia con me solo per il figlio e la situazione contingente, nonostante a parole spergiuri il contrario.
> 
> Se mi chiedete da dove derivi tale convinzione onestamente non so rispondervi .. è una "sensazione" più che convinzione. E comunque è un brutto vivere.


Eeh...è ancora molto presto...è passato troppo poco tempo. Sono le stesse cose che pensavo anch'io e ora sono giunto alla conclusione che devo pensare solo per me e non a quello che forse lei potrebbe avere in testa (per chiarezza io sono convinto che sia rimasta per motivi di "facciata").

Se rimango è perché IO voglio rimanere...non lo faccio per lei ma per ME.


----------



## Daniele (15 Agosto 2013)

Ma mi spiegate perchè rimanere con una persona che non ci vuole più? me lo spiegate bene? Io devo capire bene questa condizione, non capisco il perchè del cilicio! Io pretendo le scuse da chi mi ha fatto del male, ma dopo averle avute può sfancularsi dalla mia vita pacificamente, è quello che consento io, in caso opposto è guerra senza limite ed io nelle guerre personali vinco a prescindere. Se c'è un figlio deve essere il fedifrago a cedere per il suo bene perchè la mia compagna mi conosce io vado avanti fino alla distruzione completa di tutto a prescindere, perchè il mio senso di giustizia è così forte e necessario da rendere tutti gli altri sentimenti nulla in quel momento.


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma mi spiegate perchè rimanere con una persona che non ci vuole più? me lo spiegate bene? Io devo capire bene questa condizione, non capisco il perchè del cilicio! Io pretendo le scuse da chi mi ha fatto del male, ma dopo averle avute può sfancularsi dalla mia vita pacificamente, è quello che consento io, in caso opposto è guerra senza limite ed io nelle guerre personali vinco a prescindere. Se c'è un figlio deve essere il fedifrago a cedere per il suo bene perchè la mia compagna mi conosce io vado avanti fino alla distruzione completa di tutto a prescindere, perchè il mio senso di giustizia è così forte e necessario da rendere tutti gli altri sentimenti nulla in quel momento.



Ciao Daniele,

senso di giustizia ... per chi? per i figli?

se distruggi ... chi ci va di mezzo sono i figli ...
per loro, questo non è giustizia. 

sienne


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io una gran fiducia non l'ho mai avuta in tre anni, diciamo che avevo più speranza che non facesse niente di quello che temevo e che i miei sensi di ragno mi segnalavano disperatamente.
> ma era un continuo sbattermi in faccia l'evidenza (con atteggiamenti ambigui,  frasi) che prima o poi me l'avrebbe fatta.
> eppure tutti mi dicevano che se non avevo fiducia ed ero gelosa, voleva dire che non l'amavo
> io non ho mai amato nessuno come lei, quindi che razza di teoria è "se sei geloso non ami"?
> ...



Non posso ancora approvarti nonostante siano mesi che non lo faccio!


----------

